# Red Meat . . . .



## Flanderian

Remember when: Should any have missed it, a great photo in a great ad -


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Indeed it is a classic ad. I'm a big fan of American made gunboats, especially shells. I have several pairs of Florsheim 93605's and they're well made on a nicely shaped gunboat last.
https://vcleat.com/florsheim-shell-cordovan-models/

While USA made Florsheim are still fairly common if one is willing to search on Ebay my absolute favorites are Nettletons,...

https://vcleat.com/nettleton-shell-cordovan-models

Great topic Flanderian.


----------



## Flanderian

Guess who made *these!?*


----------



## Howard

I was tricked! :angry: I thought this thread about meat, I guess that would go into the Food Drink And Travel one.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

I do go for red meat, though will not go for horse, because of my love of horses. 

Nice looking shoes though a bit busy for my tastes.


----------



## eagle2250

Adriel Rowley said:


> I do go for red meat, though will not go for horse, because of my love of horses.
> 
> Nice looking shoes though a bit busy for my tastes.


Hoping not to come off sounding 'tasteless,' I too "go for red meat," but my culinary and sartorial experiences include critters of the equine persuasion. Growing up in the country, I also love most animals and have owned and raised chickens, rabbits, dogs, horses, a calf and a pig, etc, through various phases of my life!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Adriel Rowley said:


> I do go for red meat, though will not go for horse, because of my love of horses.
> 
> Nice looking shoes though a bit busy for my tastes.


Good old Oxblood. What a perfect and versatile shade!

Plain toe derbys/bluchers could be more basic.
Cap toes could be more basic.

And I understand that one's tastes are subjective.
But for wingtips these may be about as basic, and classic, as can be found.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Flanderian said:


> Guess who made *these!?*
> 
> View attachment 25924


Don't make me wait any longer Flanderian. I give up, who made these?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Hoping not to come off sounding 'tasteless,' I too "go for red meat," but my culinary and sartorial experiences include critters of the equine persuasion. Growing up in the country, I also love most animals and have owned and raised chickens, rabbits, dogs, horses, a calf and a pig, etc, through various phases of my life!


Equine!?!?   



127.72 MHz said:


> Don't make me wait any longer Flanderian. I give up, who made these?


Straight out of Tokyo! 

These long wings were credited as being made by JOE Works Shoemakers. While Japanese shoemakers are better known for their super svelte oxfords, the Japanese also have a long standing love of Ivy. (After all, they own both J Press and Paul Stuart.) And when they want to, they can do it very well. I have no beef with a really, really well made pair of gunboats, Tokyo origins not withstanding.


----------



## Clintotron

Horse roast is phenomenal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Clintotron said:


> Horse roast is phenomenal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've been involved in the shooting sports since I was a small boy,.....

And I'm sure it's a cultural thing, but when you mention horse roast I can't help but to think of Mister Ed!


----------



## drlivingston

Nothing at all wrong with horse meat. It's quite tasty. In France, we had filet chevalin, which is basically horse meat cold cuts that were served on a baguette.


----------



## Flanderian

Clintotron said:


> Horse roast is phenomenal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't doubt you, but I hope never to find out. :deadhorse: Cultural conditioning, and all.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> Nothing at all wrong with horse meat. It's quite tasty. In France, we had filet chevalin, which is basically horse meat cold cuts that were served on a baguette.





Flanderian said:


> I don't doubt you, but I hope never to find out. :deadhorse: Cultural conditioning, and all.


LOL. France is where I experienced horse meat, but if you find yourself travelling to South Korea, one can add dog and cat to their list of gastronomical experiences...all in the interest of cultural expansion of course.


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> I don't doubt you, but I hope never to find out. :deadhorse: Cultural conditioning, and all.


I must say, moments after eating it there was some serious soul searching. I made amends, hoping for a second helping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. France is where I experienced horse meat, but if you find yourself travelling to South Korea, one can add dog and cat to their list of gastronomical experiences...all in the interest of cultural expansion of course.


I don't want to know what dog or cat meat tastes like.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Poor Mister Ed!


----------



## Clintotron

If I were to open a restaurant, it’d serve horse. The main horse dish would be called Seabiscuits’n’gravy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

I had a horse burger last night - I think I have the trots.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. France is where I experienced horse meat, but if you find yourself travelling to South Korea, one can add dog and cat to their list of gastronomical experiences...all in the interest of cultural expansion of course.





Clintotron said:


> If I were to open a restaurant, it'd serve horse. The main horse dish would be called Seabiscuits'n'gravy





derum said:


> I had a horse burger last night - I think I have the trots.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## xcubbies

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. France is where I experienced horse meat, but if you find yourself travelling to South Korea, one can add dog and cat to their list of gastronomical experiences...all in the interest of cultural expansion of course.


Koreans do not eat cats.


----------



## eagle2250

xcubbies said:


> Koreans do not eat cats.


Not to be argumentative, but cat was on the Korean menus back in the day and a quick check with Wikipedia seems to indicate they continue serving such to this day. I can't say they eat cat, but they certainly sell and serve it to those so inclined! BTW, if you ever have a hankering to try guinea pig, next time you are in Peru, it's pretty good! LOL.


----------



## xcubbies

eagle2250 said:


> Not to be argumentative, but cat was on the Korean menus back in the day and a quick check with Wikipedia seems to indicate they continue serving such to this day. I can't say they eat cat, but they certainly sell and serve it to those so inclined! BTW, if you ever have a hankering to try guinea pig, next time you are in Peru, it's pretty good! LOL.


I don't want to challenge Wikipedia, but I worked for a year in Korea in the late 1970s, spent a good deal of time travelling around the country and never heard or saw anything that would suggest that they ate cats. Dogs, yes, best served as _keh tong _with lots of _gotchu_.


----------



## derum

I know that in south east China they eat cats. 
Also, when I was a boy in England, there was a rumor that the local Chinese takeaway served cat instead of chicken. Our pet cat disappeared. Put me off sweet and sour chicken for years.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Not to be argumentative, but cat was on the Korean menus back in the day and a quick check with Wikipedia seems to indicate they continue serving such to this day. I can't say they eat cat, but they certainly sell and serve it to those so inclined! BTW, if you ever have a hankering to try guinea pig, next time you are in Peru, it's pretty good! LOL.


I can't help but form a mental image of a group of Korean waitstaff peeking around a corner and pointing while choking back guffaws, "Look at the dumb American, he's eating the cat!!! 



xcubbies said:


> I don't want to challenge Wikipedia, but I worked for a year in Korea in the late 1970s, spent a good deal of time travelling around the country and never heard or saw anything that would suggest that they ate cats. Dogs, yes, best served as _keh tong _with lots of _gotchu_.


And a similar group of Korean waitstaff elsewhere pointing and saying, "Look at the dumb American, he doesn't know he's eating cat!!! 

Makes one realize why some elect vegetarianism.

But is it *really* vegetable!?!?


----------



## Flanderian

Then, on the other hand . . . .


----------



## Howard

127.72 MHz said:


> Poor Mister Ed!


It's a horse, of course!


----------



## Howard

derum said:


> I had a horse burger last night - I think I have the trots.


Are you feeling a bit "horse"?


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Koreans do not eat cats.


So What do they eat?


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> Then, on the other hand . . . .


THAT looks like somewhere I need to be!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xcubbies

Howard said:


> So What do they eat?


They eat Korean food; what do you think they eat?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and if they have a craving for "salted, fermented vegetables, they eat Kimchi...yum! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> They eat Korean food; what do you think they eat?


I agree with you Cubbies.


----------



## derum

xcubbies said:


> They eat Korean food; what do you think they eat?


In Korea, Korean food is known as...... Food.


----------



## xcubbies

derum said:


> In Korea, Korean food is known as...... Food.


Actually, rice is synonymous with food. There is a common greeting which is roughly, ' have you eaten rice today?' equating rice with contentment.


----------



## thegovteach

We were in Southwestern China earlier this Fall and donkey was one of the items served. Was quite tasty. A cross between pork and venision.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Actually, rice is synonymous with food. There is a common greeting which is roughly, ' have you eaten rice today?' equating rice with contentment.


I like white rice.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I love Korean food. Dolsat Bi Bhim Bah, Bulgoghi, numerous pork belly dishes and various stews. Also just about every vegetable imaginable fermented into different styles of Kim Chi.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard said:


> I like white rice.


Korean white rice is delicious. A few vegetables alongside, as DJC suggests, is all you need for a healthy, enjoyable meal..


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Korean white rice is delicious. A few vegetables alongside, as DJC suggests, is all you need for a healthy, enjoyable meal..


Do they sell it at Chinese Fast Food places ?


----------



## Dragoon

thegovteach said:


> We were in Southwestern China earlier this Fall and donkey was one of the items served. Was quite tasty. A cross between pork and venision.


I seem to recall something about a famous Italian sausage that is traditionally made of donkey meat.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard said:


> Do they sell it at Chinese Fast Food places ?


No, that would be a sacrilege. Here's a Korean restaurant near you: https://www.biwonrestaurant.com/

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## eagle2250

xcubbies said:


> Korean white rice is delicious. A few vegetables alongside, as DJC suggests, is all you need for a healthy, enjoyable meal..


Throw a slab of red meat on the plate to keep that rice and those vegetables company and you have what may be slightly less healthy, but much more enjoyable meal! LOL.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Throw a slab of red meat on the plate to keep that rice and those vegetables company and you have what may be slightly less healthy, but much more enjoyable meal! LOL.


Or some of that sea meat...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> No, that would be a sacrilege. Here's a Korean restaurant near you: https://www.biwonrestaurant.com/
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


I've seen it but My Family has never been there before, I'll see if they want to look into Bi-Won restaurant.


----------



## Flanderian

The real deal.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...I've gone through more than a few pair of Weejuns' over the years. My last made in the USA pair were resoled twice before they finally gave up the ghost...good memories. The Creighton shirt, on the other hand is quite another matter. I used to cut off the locker loop to avoid having it torn off by one of the 'locker room A-holes!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## paxonus

Some tomahawks I have been dry aging for 2 weeks.


----------



## Flanderian

paxonus said:


> Some tomahawks I have been dry aging for 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 26324


Looks marvelous! I'm unfamiliar with the term, beef or lamb?


----------



## paxonus

Flanderian said:


> Looks marvelous! I'm unfamiliar with the term, beef or lamb?


Beef ribeye, with a handle. They started out around 38 oz. They will get down to around 28 when done.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


That looks so delicious.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks so delicious.


Glad it appeals. Described as Entrecote (More commonly called rib eye in the U.S.) with a Fleurie Beaujolais.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Would that steak and potatoes be a picture of a single serving? If so, I think I may be in love.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Would that steak and potatoes be a picture of a single serving? If so, I think I may be in love.


That's hardly a shareable portion. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Would that steak and potatoes be a picture of a single serving? If so, I think I may be in love.


I'll take French Fries in lieu of baked potatoes.


----------



## paxonus

How about red meat and clothing?


----------



## Flanderian

paxonus said:


> How about red meat and clothing?


And if you made a dress out of it, it'd be a skirt steak!!! :laughing:


----------



## Flanderian

New game show: _*Name That Meat!








*_


----------



## paxonus

Flanderian said:


> New game show: _*Name That Meat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Duck


----------



## Flanderian

paxonus said:


> Duck


And, *YUM!!! irate:








*


----------



## David J. Cooper

Compliments on your Graves.


----------



## Howard

paxonus said:


> How about red meat and clothing?


What the hell is that?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> New game show: _*Name That Meat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Pork chops?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Pork chops?


----------



## Flanderian

And what do you do with the rendered duck fat?


----------



## David J. Cooper

Fry potatoes.


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> Fry potatoes.


Now I'm hungry for some meat and potatoes.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Now I'm hungry for some meat and potatoes.


*SHAZAM!!!*










Press F7 key on your desktop's keyboard to access meal.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
This could easily become one of the threads I most look forward to checking for new postings!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *SHAZAM!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press F7 key on your desktop's keyboard to access meal.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


>


I like a man who's properly prepared! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> This could easily become one of the threads I most look forward to checking for new postings!


But a man need not live by meat alone! :beers:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> But a man need not live by meat alone! :beers:


That looks like a delicious feast.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looks pretty yummy, but I think I just gained a couple of pounds just looking at it!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks like a delicious feast.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looks pretty yummy, but I think I just gained a couple of pounds just looking at it!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Is that shrimp and oysters?


----------



## Clintotron

Howard said:


> Is that shrimp and oysters?


I'd venture to say clams, prawns and escargot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

Clintotron said:


> I'd venture to say clams, prawns and escargot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think possibly langoustine rather than prawn.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^It's 1603 hours and I haven't eaten since breakfast, early this AM. Your pictures are killing me! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^It's 1603 hours and I haven't eaten since breakfast, early this AM. Your pictures are killing me! :crazy: LOL.


Always glad to help! :happy:


----------



## Howard

Clintotron said:


> I'd venture to say clams, prawns and escargot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll skip on the escargot, makes me vomit but I'll take the clams, never had prawn before.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Wow, such a delicious feast.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I'll skip on the escargot, makes me vomit but I'll take the clams, never had prawn before.





Howard said:


> Wow, such a delicious feast.


Ah, now knowing that you do not adhere to Kashrut, I shall be freer in my suggestions. But did you know that giraffe is actually Kosher? It's true, look it up! 

I have enjoyed escargot upon occasion. A restaurant I was once fond of had escargot in Pernod sauce as a signature first course. And once while stopping at a restaurant offering them in the typical garlic and butter, I indulged. My young daughter inquired as to what they might be. I responded that they were "land shrimp" and asked if she wished to try it, which she did. And though now 42, she has still yet to forgive me!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Ah, now knowing that you do not adhere to Kashrut, I shall be freer in my suggestions. But did you know that giraffe is actually Kosher? It's true, look it up!
> 
> I have enjoyed escargot upon occasion. A restaurant I was once fond of had escargot in Pernod sauce as a signature first course. And once while stopping at a restaurant offering them in the typical garlic and butter, I indulged. My young daughter inquired as to what they might be. I responded that they were "land shrimp" and asked if she wished to try it, which she did. And though now 42, she has still yet to forgive me!


What did your daughter think of the escargot?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


What are the names of these foods?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What did your daughter think of the escargot?


She thought about patricide!



Howard said:


> What are the names of these foods?


*Yummy!!!*

:happy:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


The first picture has to be shrimp, The second picture, could it be steak or maybe hamburger with some special sauce over it? 3rd picture might be ribs.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^With that tray of lobster(s) as motivation,
I suppose it's time to have the wife to assemble my daily ration of two eggs, fried in water, and a toasted, dry English muffin? :crazy: My friend, I think I might hate you! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I've never eaten live lobster before.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> I've never eaten live lobster before.


I've never eaten live anything!! What are you talking about?!?!


----------



## Patrick06790

Surf 'n' turf: Fish and horsemeat. Or horsemeat served on a surf board.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^With that tray of lobster(s) as motivation,
> I suppose it's time to have the wife to assemble my daily ration of two eggs, fried in water, and a toasted, dry English muffin? :crazy: My friend, I think I might hate you! LOL.





Howard said:


> I've never eaten live lobster before.





Patrick06790 said:


> Surf 'n' turf: Fish and horsemeat. Or horsemeat served on a surf board.


Supposedly, they're crayfish. But if so, they're the biggest "mud bugs" I've ever seen.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^With that tray of lobster(s) as motivation,
> I suppose it's time to have the wife to assemble my daily ration of two eggs, fried in water, and a toasted, dry English muffin? :crazy: My friend, I think I might hate you! LOL.


How about some Zarzuela Cadaques? Or shellfish stew if you'd prefer. Some nice chunks of crusty bread fresh from the oven to soak up the broth, and washed down with white sangria.










Edit: Or perhaps a glass of Graves instead. See below -


----------



## Flanderian

Château Carbonnieux white Graves -


----------



## Howard

FLMike said:


> I've never eaten live anything!! What are you talking about?!?!


Of course everything I've eaten was pretty much dead Mike, My parents have probably eaten lobster but I prefer to stay away from it.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> How about some Zarzuela Cadaques? Or shellfish stew if you'd prefer. Some nice chunks of crusty bread fresh from the oven to soak up the broth, and washed down with white sangria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Or perhaps a glass of Graves instead. See below -


No Thank You, I'l just stick with a cheeseburger and fries, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Château Carbonnieux white Graves -


How about a grape wine instead?









You can drink your fancy wines but I'll just stick with flavorful ones instead.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How about a grape wine instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can drink your fancy wines but I'll just stick with flavorful ones instead.


I believe they're both grape wines, but I'm with you concerning everyday drinkability and *affordability! *

Let me introduce you to Chez Flanderian vin ordinaire -


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Of course everything I've eaten was pretty much dead Mike, My parents have probably eaten lobster but I prefer to stay away from it.


That's too bad. It's really delicious.

So, "pretty much dead", huh? What have you eaten that maybe wasn't all the way dead?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

FLMike said:


> That's too bad. It's really delicious.
> 
> So, "pretty much dead", huh? What have you eaten that maybe wasn't all the way dead?


Sorry Mike maybe I didn't word it correctly, I have a tendency to not make much sense sometimes. The only things I've eaten so far was shrimp and meat. I like grilled shrimp, crunchy fried shrimp, shrimp and lobster sauce, What's your favorite?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Is that steak medium rare?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Sorry Mike maybe I didn't word it correctly, I have a tendency to not make much sense sometimes. The only things I've eaten so far was shrimp and meat. I like grilled shrimp, crunchy fried shrimp, shrimp and lobster sauce, What's your favorite?


I enjoy all kinds of food. I love seafood, including shrimp prepared all kinds of ways, just like yourself and Forrest Gump! I also like red meat, with a good medium rare filet mignon being my favorite.


----------



## Howard

FLMike said:


> I enjoy all kinds of food. I love seafood, including shrimp prepared all kinds of ways, just like yourself and Forrest Gump! I also like red meat, with a good medium rare filet mignon being my favorite.


Have you ever had Wagu beef before?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Have you ever had Wagu beef before?


I have. Very tasty.


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Sorry Mike maybe I didn't word it correctly, I have a tendency to not make much sense sometimes.


Making sense is for lesser men. We love you just the way you are Howard.

:beer:


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Is that steak medium rare?


It looks to be.

Surprised to see it in a skillet as it looks as if it was initially grilled. Could be a second step perhaps making a bit of sauce in the pan from the drippings. Yummy in any event.

And imagine a 60 year-old Rioja!?  And, nope, I have no idea what it would taste like. Never sampled a noble wine of that age, and likely never will.


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> Making sense is for lesser men. We love you just the way you are Howard.
> 
> :beer:


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Howard

FLMike said:


> I have. Very tasty.


Where would they sell Wagu beef?


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Making sense is for lesser men. We love you just the way you are Howard.
> 
> :beer:


Thanks.


----------



## Howard

Anyone hungry? a steak medium rare, crunchy fried shrimp and a baked potato.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Anyone hungry? a steak medium rare, crunchy fried shrimp and a baked potato.


Excellent thinking, Howard!

I might have to confine the shrimp to a first course, and I'm a just sour cream and chives guy for baked potatoes. Oh, and I'd have to add something green because my wife scolds me if I don't eat some green stuff. 

But generally a delicious suggestion!

:beer:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## David J. Cooper

I have had Rioja from the early 60s but never one that was in good shape. The Rare Wine Co. Flogged a bunch of possibly dodgy old Rioja about a decade or so ago.

Howard if you want American Wagyu the best source is Bryan's Fine Foods in Corte Madera . Of course they are on the WWW.

https://www.flannerybeef.com


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I like this, What is it?


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> I have had Rioja from the early 60s but never one that was in good shape. The Rare Wine Co. Flogged a bunch of possibly dodgy old Rioja about a decade or so ago.
> 
> Howard if you want American Wagyu the best source is Bryan's Fine Foods in Corte Madera . Of course they are on the WWW.
> 
> https://www.flannerybeef.com


Would they happen to sell Wagyu in supermarkets?


----------



## David J. Cooper

Howard. They may, in some high income areas like Beverly Hills or South Hampton. 

I think the previous picture was of chicken thighs in bondage and a bottle of Cos d'Estournal a 2nd growth Bordeaux from Ste Estephe, which costs as much as a 1st Growth.


----------



## derum

You can buy Rioja from the 1950's/60's from around $50 a bottle, but it's very hit and miss on quality. Buy a recent vintage for less and you know what you get.
You can buy American Wagyu in Houston at HEB supermarkets, I'm sure there are others, so if you can get it here you will be able to get it in NYC.
I get my wagyu from here: (no affiliation, just damn good beef)
https://www.miyazakigyu.com


----------



## David J. Cooper

Yes better to buy current bottles from La Rioja Alta or Lopez de Heredia which are usually 10 years or so old on release.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I like this, What is it?


It's gigolettes. It'a cut of meat that is most commonly shoulder of rabbit, or the thighs of chicken or very young lamb, though it can also include larger frogs legs. My guess is that this is chicken, and it has been sauteed.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> Howard. They may, in some high income areas like Beverly Hills or South Hampton.
> 
> I think the previous picture was of chicken thighs in bondage and a bottle of Cos d'Estournal a 2nd growth Bordeaux from Ste Estephe, which costs as much as a 1st Growth.


I've never had Wagyu beef before, I would like to try it one day.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> It's gigolettes. It'a cut of meat that is most commonly shoulder of rabbit, or the thighs of chicken or very young lamb, though it can also include larger frogs legs. My guess is that this is chicken, and it has been sauteed.


looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I love sub sandwiches, this is making me hungry but I just had breakfast few hours ago.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I love sub sandwiches, this is making me hungry but I just had breakfast few hours ago.


Yup, appetite provoking!

But this ain't Subway!  Don't know what all that good stuff is, but really good bread has become an endangered species. Dense and truly tasty with a crunchy thick crust.


----------



## Flanderian

This is one for oldsarge to see how well he knows his game birds!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Yup, appetite provoking!
> 
> But this ain't Subway!  Don't know what all that good stuff is, but really good bread has become an endangered species. Dense and truly tasty with a crunchy thick crust.


Do you eat Subway?


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flandarian. Those appear to be Woodcock. Traditionally prepared with their heads on, so one can eat it's tiny brain.

I love the hearthside cooking method. I remember seeing Jean Louis Palladin doing a duck breast that way on PBS. Never tried it but perhaps someday.

When I attended Chef's school in the mid 80s we roasted and de boned for service all sorts of domestically raised game birds, never Woodcocks though. Squab, pheasants, partridge and quail.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Do you eat Subway?


No, I just see it advertised a lot.



David J. Cooper said:


> Flandarian. Those appear to be Woodcock. Traditionally prepared with their heads on, so one can eat it's tiny brain.
> 
> I love the hearthside cooking method. I remember seeing Jean Louis Palladin doing a duck breast that way on PBS. Never tried it but perhaps someday.
> 
> When I attended Chef's school in the mid 80s we roasted and de boned for service all sorts of domestically raised game birds, never Woodcocks though. Squab, pheasants, partridge and quail.












And to save the bother of naming the more esoteric of the two, the skewers contain bacon wrapped thrushes.

I've never enjoyed either. The only game bird I've ever eaten was pheasant. There was a restaurant in Germany I used to visit that prepared and served shot game purchased from the state. It was just skillet browned, but I was very fond of it.

I'd give the woodcock a go, but save the brains for someone else. I assumed that the bird was intact due to the European custom of not removing the head, as with other dishes.

The thrushes are another matter; wouldn't care to pick through the tiny things, or crunch them up like soft shell crab.


----------



## Flanderian

Bacon wrapped roasted quail, since we're on a game bird theme.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Yes, Euro fowl has the head on, but the feet are more telling for species identification. At least that is what I was told by a chef.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Bacon wrapped roasted quail, since we're on a game bird theme.


Looks delicious, where's the dipping sauce?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Looks delicious, where's the dipping sauce?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


How about something spicy?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How about something spicy?


*Howard!!!*


----------



## Flanderian

Dry cured ham -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *Howard!!!*


I like a little spicy, why not try something different?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Dry cured ham -


I think I'll put that on a sandwich along with some mustard.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I think I'll put that on a sandwich along with some mustard.


....and a generous slice of aged swiss cheese to top it all off!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I like a little spicy, why not try something different?


Uh-uh! . . . . Just uh-uh. Like putting ketchup on fillet mignon.



Howard said:


> I think I'll put that on a sandwich along with some mustard.





eagle2250 said:


> ....and a generous slice of aged swiss cheese to top it all off!


Well, if you've bought it, you can eat it anyway you want, but ham like this tends to have a rich, complex flavor, and I'd tend to enjoy it just as is, in small pieces as shown.


----------



## Flanderian

Asparagus carbonara -


----------



## David J. Cooper

Appears to be Jamon Iberico. Small chunks with some Fino is the trad choice. For me it would be slices and white Rioja.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Appears to be Jamon Iberico. Small chunks with some Fino is the trad choice. For me it would be slices and white Rioja.


I don't sample many wines anymore, but white Rioja sounds like an interesting pairing. I remember when Rioja reds first became better known among the public in the early '70's. I liked it, and always thought it had a bouquet and mouth feel that reminded of sand. Not actual grit, but a particular characteristic flinty dryness to the whole wine.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....and a generous slice of aged swiss cheese to top it all off!


Now I'm in the mood for a sandwich later for lunch.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Now I'm in the mood for a sandwich later for lunch.


Your wish is my command, Sir!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Your wish is my command, Sir!


Stop It, You're making me very hungry! Is that a tuna melt by the way, Flanders?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Stop It, You're making me very hungry! Is that a tuna melt by the way, Flanders?


Don't think so. Looks like the guy might have some melted Gruyere with wild mushrooms on it.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I think that is finely sliced lardo on a bruscetta.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> I think that is finely sliced lardo on a bruscetta.


Had never heard of it, and you may well be correct. If so, I'd have to pass as it's a bit too gelatinous for my taste.










But examining the original photo closely, I'm still not sure as some of it looks to have melted and run down the side of the crust.


----------



## eagle2250

^^It seems to me that a "bite" test is long overdue! LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper

If you look closely it looks like a thin slice that has been dropped over the hot bread and other garnish.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> If you look closely it looks like a thin slice that has been dropped over the hot bread and other garnish.


May well be. I suspect it too would melt when toasted near the flame. The up side of the bread slice is toasted around the edges, and then less so closer to the topping. Looks like it has been grilled the top most layer, melted.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^It seems to me that a "bite" test is long overdue! LOL.


sure could use one right now.


----------



## Howard

Who's in the mood for a triple meat sandwich?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Who's in the mood for a triple meat sandwich?


Now you're making *ME* hungry!!!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Merry Christmas Gentlemen. Enjoy your day tomorrow. We will be eating a Cassoulet at around 1pm PST if you are in the neighbourhood drop by.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Who's in the mood for a triple meat sandwich?





Flanderian said:


> Now you're making *ME* hungry!!!


....and I just sit before my keyboard and salivate!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Now you're making *ME* hungry!!!


That's the whole point, we both post pictures of food, we both makes ourselves hungry.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....and I just sit before my keyboard and salivate!


Then go have a sandwich.


----------



## Flanderian

Thai-ing one on!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Thai-ing one on!


Looks quite yummy.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
I'm not really sure what it is that I am looking at. Are those meatballs on steroids? LOL.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I'm not really syre what it is that I am looking at. Are those meatballs on steroids? LOL.


They share the appeal of scotch eggs. The best I've ever had are just a mere 5 miles from my driveway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I'm not really sure what it is that I am looking at. Are those meatballs on steroids? LOL.





Clintotron said:


> They share the appeal of scotch eggs. The best I've ever had are just a mere 5 miles from my driveway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They do indeed look very much like scotch eggs, but these are in fact squid croquettes.

Different, but squid can be real tasty, though for some reason I think of it as more of a warm weather food.

Perhaps more seasonal, Corsican smoked black sausage and a dry cured ham -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> They do indeed look very much like scotch eggs, but these are in fact squid croquettes.
> 
> Different, but squid can be real tasty, though for some reason I think of it as more of a warm weather food.
> 
> Perhaps more seasonal, Corsican smoked black sausage and a dry cured ham -


I've never had squid croquettes before, the only croquettes I've had in my lifetime were chicken croquettes.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I've never had squid croquettes before, the only croquettes I've had in my lifetime were chicken croquettes.


Looks good too!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I've never had squid croquettes before, the only croquettes I've had in my lifetime were chicken croquettes.


Those look a bit like crab cakes...Howard, you are making me hungry, again!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Those look a bit like crab cakes...Howard, you are making me hungry, again!


I love crab cakes.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Looks good too!


What other croquettes have you had in your lifetime?


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> They do indeed look very much like scotch eggs, but these are in fact squid croquettes.
> 
> Different, but squid can be real tasty, though for some reason I think of it as more of a warm weather food.
> 
> Perhaps more seasonal, Corsican smoked black sausage and a dry cured ham -


I've only ever had calamari and raw squid. I enjoyed it, thoroughly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What other croquettes have you had in your lifetime?


Latkes . . . !


----------



## eagle2250

^^Add sour cream and some apple sauce and you could have a real meal there! :beer:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Add sour cream and some apple sauce and you could have a real meal there! :beer:


Now you're talking, sounds delicious!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## never behind

I thought I had clicked on the "Are you Rich..." thread about the $1,200 sweater and was thinking, "this thread really took a weird turn." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I'll take a slice please!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I'll take a slice please!


Happily, Howard!

And how about some pintxos while we're at it?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Happily, Howard!
> 
> And how about some pintxos while we're at it?


I hope to make some room for dessert.


----------



## Pentheos

Flanderian said:


> Happily, Howard!
> 
> And how about some pintxos while we're at it?


I know what you're getting at. NW Spain. Basque country. Been there. Never seen such tapas.


----------



## Flanderian

Pentheos said:


> I know what you're getting at. NW Spain. Basque country. Been there. Never seen such tapas.




https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2017/apr/18/10-bilbao-best-pintxo-tapas-bars-basque-country-spain


----------



## Flanderian

Bilbao -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


looks so delicious.


----------



## Pentheos

Very nice.

I've spent time in San Sebastian -- sister-in-law lives there. Lots of pintxos! Beautiful part of Europe.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Headed to Spain this fall, to visit Haro.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Headed to Spain this fall, to visit Haro.


Lovely! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian

Nice things to do with a truffle!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Nice things to do with a truffle!


That looks so good.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks so good.


I agree, Howard! You should consider purchasing a few *pounds* to sprinkle here and there!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> I agree, Howard! You should consider purchasing a few *pounds* to sprinkle here and there!


Is that supposed to be black truffle? If so, how much does it cost?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Is that supposed to be black truffle? If so, how much does it cost?


 I believe the cost of black truffles is $95 / oz. White truffles are in the neighborhood of $170 / oz.


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> I believe the cost of black truffles is $95 / oz. White truffles are in the neighborhood of $170 / oz.





Howard said:


> Is that supposed to be black truffle? If so, how much does it cost?


Ah, august member FiscalDean has enlightened us! So for a mere $4,500, or so, you should be able to fix yourself right up with a few pounds!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Ah, august member FiscalDean has enlightened us! So for a mere $4,500, or so, you should be able to fix yourself right up with a few pounds!


At those prices one would think that they could have afforded a bowl without a big chunk broken out of the side of the bowl, as seen in the lower left corner of your original photo collage! LOL. Alas my taste buds must be as unsophisticated as the rest of me, because I honestly have never understood all the fuss made over Truffles(???). :icon_scratch:


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> At those prices one would think that they could have afforded a bowl without a big chunk broken out of the side of the bowl, as seen in the lower left corner of your original photo collage! LOL. Alas my taste buds must be as unsophisticated as the rest of me, because I honestly have never understood all the fuss made over Truffles(???). :icon_scratch:


I've never sampled truffles but supposedly the taste is out of this world. As I understand the process, it takes a highly trained pig to locate these morsels.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> I believe the cost of black truffles is $95 / oz. White truffles are in the neighborhood of $170 / oz.


I would love to try it someday.


----------



## Howard

I'm thinking gold shavings on a big steak are more expensive than truffles?


----------



## paxonus

Try some truffle oil, which is considerably less expensive. Although it isn't really made from truffles, it is very close. It works very well if used in an aoili sauce. Goes great on an omelet.

In the 80's I worked briefly at a very high-end French Restaurant in a suburb of Chicago. Lots of truffles served. The Chef would occasionally cheat when he ran out. He would chop up mushrooms, cook them down, and leave them out so they would turn black. He then mixed them with some truffle oil. Nobody ever complained.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I'm thinking gold shavings on a big steak are more expensive than truffles?


After dinner, you could enjoy a bit of Goldwasser Liqueur at a mere $30 / 750ML.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I'm thinking gold shavings on a big steak are more expensive than truffles?


Depends upon what Mr. Gold gets for them! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> After dinner, you could enjoy a bit of Goldwasser Liqueur at a mere $30 / 750ML.


How about a light wine instead of a liquor to go with a steak instead?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 27668


Is that steak? looks delicious.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Is that steak? looks delicious.


Unsure. Think they might be lamb chops.


----------



## derum

I think they are ribeye steaks. And they do look delicious.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Unsure. Think they might be lamb chops.


The seasoning array suggests lamb chops to me. Still tempting...very tempting!


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> How about a light wine instead of a liquor to go with a steak instead?


I prefer a more full bodied wine with steak. I tend to think of a light wine with seafood.


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


>


Note particularly the bread!

It is atrocious that all decent bread has now disappeared from my locale! It both saddens and astonishes me what folks willingly buy, and in many instances, believe the norm. Americans are daily being taught to *prefer* dreck!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Unsure. Think they might be lamb chops.


I love lamb chops with applesauce.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Wow, grapes, bread, cheese and meat, sure does look like a feast.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> I prefer a more full bodied wine with steak. I tend to think of a light wine with seafood.


A good Burgundy or perhaps a nice Port, with the steak?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> A good Burgundy or perhaps a nice Port, with the steak?


----------



## David J. Cooper

Those look like bone in rib steaks. My recommendation would be Syrah. Either a Northern Rhone or one from Santa Barbara.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A good Burgundy or perhaps a nice Port, with the steak?


or how about just a bottle of soda instead?


----------



## ran23

Sitting on my last 2002 Cab, I may bring that out. Hames Valley Vineyards.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> or how about just a bottle of soda instead?


That stuff isn't good for humans.


----------



## FiscalDean

My wife and I were hoping to enjoy this with a couple of USDA prime dry aged steaks on our 50th anniversary. In the late 70's, I worked with a young lady who's father owned a liquor distributorship and picked it up at his cost (a huge investment at $25). Sadly, it was never stored properly and I'm afraid it's just another bottle of vinegar. I think I'll leave it un-opened and just use it as a showpiece.


----------



## JBierly

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 27793
> 
> 
> My wife and I were hoping to enjoy this with a couple of USDA prime dry aged steaks on our 50th anniversary. In the late 70's, I worked with a young lady who's father owned a liquor distributorship and picked it up at his cost (a huge investment at $25). Sadly, it was never stored properly and I'm afraid it's just another bottle of vinegar. I think I'll leave it un-opened and just use it as a showpiece.


The 70's were awful in many ways - Bordeaux was just another reason. I think the 78 vintage may have been the best although 75 had the tannin - just no fruit. More likely the 73 has oxidized slowly and will taste more like sherry than vinegar...


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> or how about just a bottle of soda instead?


Make it a diet soda and we have a deal! LOL.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> That stuff isn't good for humans.


You don't drink soda, Dean?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Make it a diet soda and we have a deal! LOL.


Ok, A Diet Coke.


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 27793
> 
> 
> My wife and I were hoping to enjoy this with a couple of USDA prime dry aged steaks on our 50th anniversary. In the late 70's, I worked with a young lady who's father owned a liquor distributorship and picked it up at his cost (a huge investment at $25). Sadly, it was never stored properly and I'm afraid it's just another bottle of vinegar. I think I'll leave it un-opened and just use it as a showpiece.


I'm sorry for your disappointment, but aging wines properly is not a simple thing, beginning with a reasonable certainty that it is given to being aged in the first place, but lacking a proper cellar or wine vault, that then becomes the issue.

While no doubt wonderful, I've never enjoyed a Gran Cru, and must be a peasant as I'm actually delighted with -










my croquet monsieur, and

with my pasta! :happy:


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> I'm sorry for your disappointment, but aging wines properly is not a simple thing, beginning with a reasonable certainty that it is given to being aged in the first place, but lacking a proper cellar or wine vault, that then becomes the issue.
> 
> While no doubt wonderful, I've never enjoyed a Gran Cru, and must be a peasant as I'm actually delighted with -
> 
> my croquet monsieur, and
> 
> with my pasta! :happy:


Wine is to be enjoyed. If you like it, drink it! 
Cost is irrelevant, and generally only discussed by those who know nothing of wine other than the price.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> You don't drink soda, Dean?


I very seldom drink soda. However, when I do, I usually go with Pepsi.


----------



## FiscalDean

derum said:


> Wine is to be enjoyed. If you like it, drink it!
> Cost is irrelevant, and generally only discussed by those who know nothing of wine other than the price.


I generally don't attempt to keep a wine very long, but we thought it would be nice to set something aside for a very special occasion.

While I wasn't concerned with the cost, I was looking forward to enjoying a generally well thought of wine. My first career was in the hospitality business and one of my favorite courses as an undergraduate was bar management, a three credit course involving extensive sampling of a variety of adult beverages.


----------



## derum

FiscalDean said:


> I generally don't attempt to keep a wine very long, but we thought it would be nice to set something aside for a very special occasion.
> 
> While I wasn't concerned with the cost, I was looking forward to enjoying a generally well thought of wine. My first career was in the hospitality business and one of my favorite courses as an undergraduate was bar management, a three credit course involving extensive sampling of a variety of adult beverages.


No criticism of your purchase, my statement did say "generally". Sorry your wine spoiled, but the 70's vintages Bordeaux were generally poor and your disappointment in it's deterioration is possibly better than you and your good lady's disappointment in it's taste might have been?


----------



## FiscalDean

[QUOTE="Flanderian, post: 1899699, member: 29750"
While no doubt wonderful, I've never enjoyed a Gran Cru, and must be a peasant as I'm actually delighted with -










my croquet monsieur, and

with my pasta! :happy:[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't put you in the peasant category.

Life takes many strange turns, when my wife and I were first dating in college, we enjoyed a Chateauneuf-du-Pape or a St-Emilion once in a while. Now we're content with a Mark West Pinot Noir.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I'm not sure how you stored that Lafite, but it could be drinkable. I think the vintages between 71 and 75 were terrible but the reason there is hope is there are few truly bad Lafites. There is a reason they are a First Growth.

Best vintage of the 70s was probably the 71s especially La Mission Haut Brion.


----------



## FiscalDean

David J. Cooper said:


> I'm not sure how you stored that Lafite, but it could be drinkable. I think the vintages between 71 and 75 were terrible but the reason there is hope is there are few truly bad Lafites. There is a reason they are a First Growth.
> 
> Best vintage of the 70s was probably the 71s especially La Mission Haut Brion.


It's always been stored on it's side but not in ideal temperatures.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> I'm sorry for your disappointment, but aging wines properly is not a simple thing, beginning with a reasonable certainty that it is given to being aged in the first place, but lacking a proper cellar or wine vault, that then becomes the issue.
> 
> While no doubt wonderful, I've never enjoyed a Gran Cru, and must be a peasant as I'm actually delighted with -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my croquet monsieur, and
> 
> with my pasta! :happy:


I don't know, I'm quite curious of what that Merlot tastes like with a picture of a foot on the bottle.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Given the modest pricing that BareFoot Winery imposes on their wines and the excellent nose and flavor that the consumer enjoys, Bare Foot wines are quite a bargain. :teacha:


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I don't know, I'm quite curious of what that Merlot tastes like with a picture of a foot on the bottle.


Nothing like a foot! 

Barefoot's ad copy describes their style of wines as "Barefoot offers approachable, fruit-forward varietals and blends that are food-friendly," and from my experience, that's a good description. The merlot is full-bodied, smooth, and while not sweet, also not too dry, which is fairly common among California merlot's. Oh, and it has a lovely bouquet.

It's a simple, fruity, full-bodied red that pairs well with more robust food.


----------



## David J. Cooper

FiscalDean said:


> It's always been stored on it's side but not in ideal temperatures.


I would drink it. I noticed a very good friend (neecies) of mine has a very positive note for this wine on Cellartracker.

There is a gentleman named Francois Audouze who drinks many very old wines on Wine Berserkers.com. He recommends for old wines, to pull the cork early the day you are going to drink it. Pour a couple of ounces into a glass then just leave it uncorked for 6 to 8 hours. It is a very gentle way to bring an old wine back to life.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> I would drink it. I noticed a very good friend (neecies) of mine has a very positive note for this wine on Cellartracker.
> 
> There is a gentleman named Francois Audouze who drinks many very old wines on Wine Berserkers.com. He recommends for old wines, to pull the cork early the day you are going to drink it. Pour a couple of ounces into a glass then just leave it uncorked for 6 to 8 hours. It is a very gentle way to bring an old wine back to life.


No decanting, hm?


----------



## David J. Cooper

Yes , very carefully and right before drinking or even better to pour carefully without disturbing the sediment. Over agitating will kill a delicate old wine. Just my opinion.


----------



## FiscalDean

David J. Cooper said:


> I would drink it. I noticed a very good friend (neecies) of mine has a very positive note for this wine on Cellartracker.
> 
> There is a gentleman named Francois Audouze who drinks many very old wines on Wine Berserkers.com. He recommends for old wines, to pull the cork early the day you are going to drink it. Pour a couple of ounces into a glass then just leave it uncorked for 6 to 8 hours. It is a very gentle way to bring an old wine back to life.


Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed...
potentially useful information for sure! :beers:


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Yes , very carefully and right before drinking or even better to pour carefully without disturbing the sediment. Over agitating will kill a delicate old wine. Just my opinion.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I don't know what those are but It looks unappetizing!


----------



## Clintotron

Anyone have recommendations for the San Francisco area? I head that way Tuesday and will be there for 5-6 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I don't know what those are but It looks unappetizing!


Other than Mr. Woodcock, lower right, and perhaps filet de bœuf en brioche, lower left, I'm unsure, Howard.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Clintotron said:


> Anyone have recommendations for the San Francisco area? I head that way Tuesday and will be there for 5-6 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For fine dining Quince is hard to beat. We had a great meal there when they had 2 Michelin stars.

Swan's Oyster Depot is worth the effort. Great oysters and Dungeness Crab. Hog Island Oysters in the Ferry Terminal for Oysters and daily specials and the Roli Roti truck for Porcetta Sandwiches.

Cotogna is very good for casual Italian but difficult to book. Also Le Garage in Sausalito for French Bistro fare.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Other than Mr. Woodcock, lower right, and perhaps filet de bœuf en brioche, lower left, I'm unsure, Howard.


Is the woodcock the one at the end shaped like a bird?


----------



## derum

Clintotron said:


> Anyone have recommendations for the San Francisco area? I head that way Tuesday and will be there for 5-6 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Atelier Crenn and Benu are very good for fine dining.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Is the woodcock the one at the end shaped like a bird?


Yes! But you don't eat the bill!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Yes! But you don't eat the bill!


Which part do you eat?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Which part do you eat?


Why, a tender morsel picked here and there, of course!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Why, a tender morsel picked here and there, of course!


I'd rather stick to crispy fried chicken.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


looks quite delicious.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> looks quite delicious.


And your bill, Sir . . . .

*$$$$$$!!! *


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> And your bill, Sir . . . .
> 
> *$$$$$$!!! *


I wouldn't want to know the bill amount, I'll hand it over to My Parents.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


cook me up a couple of those, medium rare.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> cook me up a couple of those, medium rare.


Gotcha, Howard!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Gotcha, Howard!


along with some A1 steak sauce or Frank's Red Hot!


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> along with some A1 steak sauce or Frank's Red Hot!


That just plain wrong


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> That just plain wrong


Indeed, it just ruins a good steak!


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> That just plain wrong





eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, it just ruins a good steak!


+1. Better reserved for what needs it.

In Germany they used to serve your filet with a nice big pat of German butter. (200% butter fat, unsalted! ) Gilding the lily perhaps, but yummy anyway!

Perhaps sacrilege to some, but frankly, I like a nice thick strip of home-cured bacon wrapped around it and secured with skewer, then broiled. :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Considering the visual appeal of the picture above, and paraphrasing that classic line of Nicole Kidman's in the movie Jerry McGuire, "you had me with the steak!" All the rest is window dressing. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, it just ruins a good steak!


So what do you put on steak? Ketchup perhaps?


----------



## Clintotron

Howard said:


> So what do you put on steak? Ketchup perhaps?


Nothing, Howard. Many chefs/grill masters consider steak sauce/ketchup/any condiment an offense against their work. Many feel the steak's flavor to be self sufficient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> So what do you put on steak? Ketchup perhaps?


Just a touch of seasoning during the grilling process and once on the plate, nothing more at all...focus on enjoying the flavor of the meat! :teacha:


----------



## FiscalDean

Flanderian said:


> +1. Better reserved for what needs it.
> 
> In Germany they used to serve your filet with a nice big pat of German butter. (200% butter fat, unsalted! ) Gilding the lily perhaps, but yummy anyway!
> Perhaps sacrilege to some, but frankly, I like a nice thick strip of home-cured bacon wrapped around it and secured with skewer, then broiled. :amazing:


As someone who's family name translates from German to English as "village by the sea" I can say with confidence those German's know how to eat. Of course, that may have something to do with the two heart stents I needed after returning from a two week vacation in Germany. ​
Nothing wrong with meat on meat.


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Considering the visual appeal of the picture above, and paraphrasing that classic line of Nicole Kidman's in the movie Jerry McGuire, "you had me with the steak!" All the rest is window dressing. LOL.


As little as I wish to correct you Sir, or admit to watching a Tom Cruise movie, that was Renee Z.


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> As someone who's family name translates from German to English as "village by the sea" I can say with confidence those German's know how to eat. Of course, that may have something to do with the two heart stents I needed after returning from a two week vacation in Germany. ​
> Nothing wrong with meat on meat.


When I lived there 50 years ago, salted cold pork fat might be served as a bar snack! 

And truth be known, at the time their filet steaks were nothing to ballyhoo. Most cattle were bread for veal or dairy, so beef was too often a left over from some other purpose of husbandry.


----------



## Howard

Clintotron said:


> Nothing, Howard. Many chefs/grill masters consider steak sauce/ketchup/any condiment an offense against their work. Many feel the steak's flavor to be self sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


As I grew up, I've always put ketchup on mine.


----------



## Howard

Clintotron said:


> Nothing, Howard. Many chefs/grill masters consider steak sauce/ketchup/any condiment an offense against their work. Many feel the steak's flavor to be self sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


steak just tastes plain without condiments, Don't you think?


----------



## Clintotron

Howard said:


> steak just tastes plain without condiments, Don't you think?


Not if it's seasoned well during preparation. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Clintotron said:


> Not if it's seasoned well during preparation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What about hamburgers? What do you put on yours, Clint?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>












How about a nice charred Filet Mignon?


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> As little as I wish to correct you Sir, or admit to watching a Tom Cruise movie, that was Renee Z.


Egad, my memory fails me again. You are absolutely right, my friend. It was Renee Zellweger. Thank you for the much needed correction!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How about a nice charred Filet Mignon?


Looks about perfect, Howard! :happy:


----------



## Clintotron

Howard said:


> What about hamburgers? What do you put on yours, Clint?


Don't get me started on burgers!!! My weakness, for sure.
I've had excellent results with chipotle mayonnaise, garlic aioli, horseradish, jalapeño mayonnaise, spicy ketchup (usually Tabasco and ketchup mixed), pesto sauce, cilantro lime sour cream, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## David J. Cooper

Somebody killed that Pignan a little early.


----------



## FiscalDean

Flanderian said:


> When I lived there 50 years ago, salted cold pork fat might be served as a bar snack!
> 
> And truth be known, at the time their filet steaks were nothing to ballyhoo. Most cattle were bread for veal or dairy, so beef was too often a left over from some other purpose of husbandry.


Many of the restaurants we visited sold a lot of pig's knuckles, either baked or boiled. They were quite tasty.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Looks about perfect, Howard! :happy:


I want to try one.


----------



## Howard

Clintotron said:


> Don't get me started on burgers!!! My weakness, for sure.
> I've had excellent results with chipotle mayonnaise, garlic aioli, horseradish, jalapeño mayonnaise, spicy ketchup (usually Tabasco and ketchup mixed), pesto sauce, cilantro lime sour cream, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


God, now I'm in the mood for a hamburger!


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> Many of the restaurants we visited sold a lot of pig's knuckles, either baked or boiled. They were quite tasty.


Lovely photo. 50 years ago, dishes were still quite regional. I recall large cuts of pork, but not this in particular. My favorite brauerie sold large plates of boiled ham, but such was not my cup of tea. As fond as I was of many of the establishments in my city, frankly, German cuisines never impressed me as the equal of some others. Some of the best restaurants were Chinese, Italian or Greek.

But 50 years ago Germany was still in a mindset engendered by the devastation and extreme poverty of 20 years earlier. The wealthy and confident nation it has become was still emerging, and I suspect the cuisine has become more sophisticated.


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Lovely photo. 50 years ago, dishes were still quite regional. I recall large cuts of pork, but not this in particular. My favorite brauerie sold large plates of boiled ham, but such was not my cup of tea. As fond as I was of many of the establishments in my city, frankly, German cuisines never impressed me as the equal of some others. Some of the best restaurants were Chinese, Italian or Greek.
> 
> But 50 years ago Germany was still in a mindset engendered by the devastation and extreme poverty of 20 years earlier. The wealthy and confident nation it has become was still emerging, and I suspect the cuisine has become more sophisticated.


I lived in Berlin for a while, before the wall came down, and the food was not good. I then lived in Hanover for a couple of years in the mid 90's and it really hadn't improved. Lots of potatoes, lots of pork, and every pasta or rice dish came with peas. There were some good restaurants but few and far between. There really is no such thing as "German" cuisine, it's Bavarian or Hessian or Austrian.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> I lived in Berlin for a while, before the wall came down, and the food was not good. I then lived in Hanover for a couple of years in the mid 90's and it really hadn't improved. Lots of potatoes, lots of pork, and every pasta or rice dish came with peas. There were some good restaurants but few and far between. There really is no such thing as "German" cuisine, it's Bavarian or Hessian or Austrian.


Thanks for the update, as your experience is far more recent. Sounds as if German restaurants hadn't changed dramatically. A comical similarity existed with German red wines; while justly proud of the whites which could be glorious, German reds, of which they were also proud, never in my experience even reached the level of vin ordinaire.


----------



## Flanderian

A Methuselah of Montcalmès -


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Thanks for the update, as your experience is far more recent. Sounds as if German restaurants hadn't changed dramatically. A comical similarity existed with German red wines; while justly proud of the whites which could be glorious, German reds, of which they were also proud, never in my experience even reached the level of vin ordinaire.


Like Spanish whites......


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thems fighting words my friend. Rioja whites are my current thing:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnwAH5XB2AI/
 Sent from my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.


----------



## Howard

God Damn, does that look good! Hamburger, Fries and a pickle slice on the side! YUM!


----------



## derum

Howard said:


> God Damn, does that look good! Hamburger, Fries and a pickle slice on the side! YUM!


Put a fried egg on that and i'm in!


----------



## David J. Cooper

That burger looks delicious Howard, but the frites look even better. Where is the Zantac.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> That burger looks delicious Howard, but the frites look even better. Where is the Zantac.


+1!


----------



## Howard

derum said:


> Put a fried egg on that and i'm in!


You got it!


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> That burger looks delicious Howard, but the frites look even better. Where is the Zantac.


What's the Zantac for?


----------



## Howard

I've had a scrambled egg on a burger, would it be the same thing as a fried egg?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What's the Zantac for?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


gas and bloating?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


No Thank You, I'll pass! Please tell me those are dead frogs?


----------



## David J. Cooper

Howard. Zantac is a stomach acid neutralizer .


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> No Thank You, I'll pass! Please tell me those are dead frogs?


Sorry, Howard, they're *not* dead frogs. 
They're candied doves! :happy:


----------



## David J. Cooper

In the edition of the Larousse Gastronomique I owned in the 80s, it had this:

Camel Hump. See Dromedary Hump page....


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> In the edition of the Larousse Gastronomique I owned in the 80s, it had this:
> 
> Camel Hump. See Dromedary Hump page....


I used to have a copy of the Larousse Gastronomique which I purchased in the late '60's. Its historical nature and level of detail were extraordinary. If one was reading a recipe that required a particular mushroom, it might very well begin, "First find a forest in which this mushroom grows." And then offer suggestions!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, Howard, they're *not* dead frogs.
> They're candied doves! :happy:


I won't eat any other bird except turkeys or chicken.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I won't eat any other bird except turkeys or chicken.


Ever try any pheasant!?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Pheasant, Grouse, and yes, even Doves (we called them pigeons)...if it was/is indigenous to central Pennsylvania, I've in all probability hunted and eaten it! Yummmm.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Too bad Howard. We eat farmed Duck 3 or 4 times a month, it is a really delicious thing.

Also Turkey and chicken are off topic.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Ever try any pheasant!?


Nope! can't say that I have.


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> Too bad Howard. We eat farmed Duck 3 or 4 times a month, it is a really delicious thing.
> 
> Also Turkey and chicken are off topic.


Duck I eat, unless it's crispy.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Duck I eat, unless it's crispy.


Have you ever tried uncured duck bacon!?

I've yet to, but am intrigued. Over the holidays our local supermarket sells packages by D'Artagnan. They're a specialty meat provider, and all items I've purchased from them have been very good. My favorite restaurant (Unfortunately driven from existence by a greedy landlord! ) used to buy from them, which is where I first heard of them. A signature dish of theirs was fresh duck breast in various preparations. And two different entrees of saddle of venison are among the best meals I've had in my life. Specifically with a fruit reduction for the medium rare venison, and a slow cooked root vegetable, and one other. Michael Peters was a master!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *Have you ever tried uncured duck bacon!?*
> 
> I've yet to, but am intrigued. Over the holidays our local supermarket sells packages by D'Artagnan. They're a specialty meat provider, and all items I've purchased from them have been very good. My favorite restaurant (Unfortunately driven from existence by a greedy landlord! ) used to buy from them, which is where I first heard of them. A signature dish of theirs was fresh duck breast in various preparations. And two different entrees of saddle of venison are among the best meals I've had in my life. Specifically with a fruit reduction for the medium rare venison, and a slow cooked root vegetable, and one other. Michael Peters was a master!


Nope Flanders I've never eaten uncured duck bacon, but I do love me some bacon.


----------



## Howard

How about some breakfast? bacon wrapped sausage links.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How about some breakfast? bacon wrapped sausage links.


----------



## Flanderian

Offal, but not awful!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I thought this was a restaurant.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Offal, but not awful!


Offal: *decomposing animal flesh. 

I think I'll skip the meal, maybe some other time.*


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I thought this was a restaurant.


It *is* Howard, on the bank of the beautiful Pequest. (Pronounced *PEA*-quest, not Peh-*QUEST*!) And all they serve other than ice cream and drinks, is french fries and hot dogs, like the bacon-wrapped wieners you posted. (Except, no bacon! )

Hot dogs are indifferent, fries are world class examples of elegant simplicity. Fresh cut, and fried, just add a little salt and they're crispy on the outside, fluffy and tasty on the inside!










A bit of fast vanishing Americana. Get it while you can!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Offal: *decomposing animal flesh.
> 
> I think I'll skip the meal, maybe some other time.*


Howard, that's gross!!! :fish:

That's only one definition! Let's try this one, "internal organs of an animal used as food." In this case, foie gras de canard. Yup, fried duck livers! Fry 'em up nice and rich!


----------



## eagle2250

Oddly I find myself yearning for a Chicago Dog...but for breakfast? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> It *is* Howard, on the bank of the beautiful Pequest. (Pronounced *PEA*-quest, not Peh-*QUEST*!) And all they serve other than ice cream and drinks, is french fries and hot dogs, like the bacon-wrapped wieners you posted. (Except, no bacon! )
> 
> Hot dogs are indifferent, fries are world class examples of elegant simplicity. Fresh cut, and fried, just add a little salt and they're crispy on the outside, fluffy and tasty on the inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of fast vanishing Americana. Get it while you can!


Man Flanders, that looks so delicious, I feel I want some of that for lunch later.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oddly I find myself yearning for a Chicago Dog...but for breakfast? :icon_scratch:


Have it for lunch, maybe dinner?


----------



## David J. Cooper

I will avoid discussing Foie gras for obvious reasons. It is horrible to kill an animal then only use certain parts of it.

I have always tried to eat offals as often as I can. My favorites are liver, kidney, cheeks, tongue, tripe, trotters, and intestines.

Sadly North American culture sees these things differently. Although those hot dogs probably contain everything I mentioned above.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> I will avoid discussing Foie gras for obvious reasons. It is horrible to kill an animal then only use certain parts of it.
> 
> I have always tried to eat offals as often as I can. My favorites are liver, kidney, cheeks, tongue, tripe, trotters, and intestines.
> 
> Sadly North American culture sees these things differently. Although those hot dogs probably contain everything I mentioned above.


Cuisine is definitely a part of culture, and both deeper and more significant than I believe is generally appreciated. What is appealing to one, may well be repellent to another.

Germans enjoy some things some might consider odd or off-putting. My German American mother and her family were very fond of head cheese, which I didn't even wish to touch! While working in supermarket deli during school, I remember the slopping sound it made while being sliced. The label on the ingredients included brain, spinal cord, ganglia, etc. But my mother's family swore it was delicious.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_cheese

While living in Darmstadt I occasionally enjoyed Handkäse mit musik. Handkäse is a somewhat gelatinous and odiferous small cheese in irregular shapes, shaped by hand. Traditionally in Darmstadt it was served with caraway, diced onion and parika. All presented on a small plate with the condiments in three separate small piles. It was eaten slicing off a piece of cheese, dipping it first in the onion, then Kummel and finally paprika before eating it. Accompanied by good Baurenbrot and washed down with fine beer, it actually made a very enjoyable light meal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkäse


----------



## David J. Cooper

My favorite Vietnamese shop in Vancouver making their Bahn mi Dac Biet with house made headcheese. You can see the pile of it.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmG1b5HB1I6/
 Sent from my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> I will avoid discussing Foie gras for obvious reasons. It is horrible to kill an animal then only use certain parts of it.
> 
> I have always tried to eat offals as often as I can. My favorites are liver, kidney, cheeks, tongue, tripe, trotters, and intestines.
> 
> Sadly North American culture sees these things differently. Although those hot dogs probably contain everything I mentioned above.


Oh My God David, how do you eat offal? I'd vomit most likely at the sight of it.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I'd like to see this instead of viewing pictures of offal.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I'd like to see this instead of viewing pictures of offal.


Come on Howard! Are you gonna tell me you never ate chicken livers!?!?


----------



## Clintotron

While nowhere near the level of gourmet seen throughout this thread, one of the best things I’ve ever had was a Super Sonic Jalapeño Double Cheeseburger with leftover brisket added.

NOTE: The brisket was smoked by a very good friend of mine who has invested huge sums of money into his hobby. And it shows. My. God.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Come on Howard! Are you gonna tell me you never ate chicken livers!?!?


Deep fried...every chance I get, when SWMBO isn't looking! LOL. :beer:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Come on Howard! Are you gonna tell me you never ate chicken livers!?!?


I've eaten chicken liver as a paste, it's pretty good with a touch of salt. My Mother buys it at the deli department when she goes food shopping.


----------



## Howard

Clintotron said:


> While nowhere near the level of gourmet seen throughout this thread, one of the best things I've ever had was a Super Sonic Jalapeño Double Cheeseburger with leftover brisket added.
> 
> NOTE: The brisket was smoked by a very good friend of mine who has invested huge sums of money into his hobby. And it shows. My. God.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


sounds really good Clint.


----------



## Flanderian

Clintotron said:


> While nowhere near the level of gourmet seen throughout this thread, one of the best things I've ever had was a Super Sonic Jalapeño Double Cheeseburger with leftover brisket added.
> 
> NOTE: The brisket was smoked by a very good friend of mine who has invested huge sums of money into his hobby. And it shows. My. God.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Little better than really good barbecue! :beer:



eagle2250 said:


> Deep fried...every chance I get, when SWMBO isn't looking! LOL. :beer:


How about broiled and wrapped in bacon!? :devil:



Howard said:


> I've eaten chicken liver as a paste, it's pretty good with a touch of salt. My Mother buys it at the deli department when she goes food shopping.


See that! You done so et offal! irate:

Suggest to your mom that she consider the chopped liver with Cognac in it! :amazing:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Little better than really good barbecue! :beer:
> 
> How about broiled and wrapped in bacon!? :devil:
> 
> See that! You done so et offal! irate:
> 
> Suggest to your mom that she consider the chopped liver with Cognac in it! :amazing:


I'm certainly game for giving such a try, but, pray tell, does Cracker Barrel prepare their chicken livers like that? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I'm certainly game for giving such a try, but, pray tell, does Cracker Barrel prepare their chicken livers like that? :icon_scratch:


Couldn't say, as I've only visited said establishment twice. And as these visits weren't enjoyable, will likely not be returning anytime soon.

I used to make 'em a long time ago, and as I recall simply wrapped the bacon around a a chunk of chicken liver, secured it with a skewer, and broiled it until it was nice and crisp. I don't remember using any condiments, the saltiness of the bacon providing all that was required, though I may have.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Dry them with paper towel, season with salt and pepper. Dip in flour, saute in a steel pan until the outside is crisp. Throw in some shallots, flambe with cognac. Cook them to just past rare. Finish with parsley. Drink an Alsatian Riesling or Pinot Gris.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Little better than really good barbecue! :beer:
> 
> How about broiled and wrapped in bacon!? :devil:
> 
> See that! You done so et offal! irate:
> 
> Suggest to your mom that she consider the chopped liver with Cognac in it! :amazing:


No cognac, just plain chopped liver that's all.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> No cognac, just plain chopped liver that's all.


Maybe you could pour a little Seagram's 7 on them instead!? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Maybe you could pour a little Seagram's 7 on them instead!? :icon_scratch:


Why can't I just have chopped liver plain?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Why can't I just have chopped liver plain?


Oh, OK . . . .


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Oh, OK . . . .


Do you like chopped liver paste?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Do you like chopped liver paste?


Only when my mom gets it with cognac! :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## David J. Cooper

Howard said:


> Do you like chopped liver paste?


Yes. It's a gateway drug to fried chicken livers, veal kidneys, sweetbreads and fois gras.


----------



## Clintotron

David J. Cooper said:


> Yes. It's a gateway drug to fried chicken livers, veal kidneys, sweetbreads and fois gras.


I've had some fantastic duck fois gras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


>


Looks to be a Fred Flinstone/Barny Rubble sized pork chop, from the Bedrock Bar and Grill! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Looks to be a Fred Flinstone/Barny Rubble sized pork chop, from the Bedrock Bar and Grill! LOL.


It certainly does! :lol:

Though, if I recall, I believe it's shoulder of veal.


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> Yes. It's a gateway drug to fried chicken livers, veal kidneys, sweetbreads and fois gras.


I like to put a bit of salt on mine for taste.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> It certainly does! :lol:
> 
> Though, if I recall, I believe it's shoulder of veal.


I like veal cutlets.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> It certainly does! :lol:
> 
> Though, if I recall, I believe it's shoulder of veal.


This thread is playing hell with my dieting efforts...:crazy:


----------



## Howard

speaking of veal, How about a hot veal parmigiana sandwich?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> speaking of veal, How about a hot veal parmigiana sandwich?


As both a veal and a bread snob, I'd have a tough time cozying up to that thing. Good veal is a rarity, not commonly to be found any longer in your normal purveyor of veal parmigiana. Good bread is becoming a virtual lost art.

What's good bread?

This was good bread -



















Don't believe me!? Ask Sinatra!

But it's gone now.

Why? See that guy? He was a 135, and he wanted to stop baking!!! :fool:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I'm sure I must be mistaken, but the last time I saw that sign (Giordano's) it was hanging over a shop in Chicago, from which the sold the best pizza that I have ever enjoyed!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> As both a veal and a bread snob, I'd have a tough time cozying up to that thing. Good veal is a rarity, not commonly to any longer be found in your normal purveyor of veal parmigiana. Good bread is becoming a virtual lost art.
> 
> What's good bread?
> 
> This was good bread -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe me!? Ask Sinatra!
> 
> But it's gone now.
> 
> Why? See that guy? He was a 135, and he wanted to stop baking!!! :fool:


So you're saying is that you don't like a Veal Parmigiana sandwich?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I'm sure I must be mistaken, but the last time I saw that sign (Giordano's) it was hanging over a shop in Chicago, from which the sold the best pizza that I have ever enjoyed!


This is ostensibly the sign from Giordano's Bakery in Newark, NJ's old little Italy on 7th Avenue. I lived in a suburb perhaps 10 miles away and would make runs down to buy bread occasionally. The variety and quality would astound! They sold one that they called "meat bread" which was a loaf made with lard and studded full of chunks of the best quality prosciutto, soppresata, etc. It was so dense and heavy (And delicious!) that you could either use it as a weapon to drive off a gang of thugs, or feed a family of four for a week. Dip it in a little extra virgin olive oil, and serve it with a salad and a glass of red wine to make a great light meal.

Their more customary bread came in many shapes and sizes. Good bread is dense and delicious with a thicker crisp crust. Too many sources have reported that Sinatra favored Giordano's bread, and would request it be served when he was in the area, not to credit it. (Other, no doubt more exaggerated stories, claimed it was flown all over the world.)

But little by little, the makers of good bread have vanished. Folks suggest this bread, or that, and invariably upon trying it I am disappointed and must offer a tactful response. It seems commercial powers have managed to train many to *prefer* sub-optimal to poor bread.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> So you're saying is that you don't like a Veal Parmigiana sandwich?


Sorry, Howard, not really my thing.

I'll make a deal; you don't have to eat lamb brains, if I don't gotta eat dat samich!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> This is ostensibly the sign from Giordano's Bakery in Newark, NJ's old little Italy on 7th Avenue. I lived in a suburb perhaps 10 miles away and would make runs down to buy bread occasionally. The variety and quality would astound! They sold one that they called "meat bread" which was a loaf made with lard and studded full of chunks of the best quality prosciutto, soppresata, etc. It was so dense and heavy (And delicious!) that you could either use it as a weapon to drive off a gang of thugs, or feed a family of four for a week. Dip it in a little extra virgin olive oil, and serve it with a salad and a glass of red wine to make a great light meal.
> 
> Their more customary bread came in many shapes and sizes. Good bread is dense and delicious with a thicker crisp crust. Too many sources have reported that Sinatra favored it, and would request it be served when he was in the area to not credit it. (Other no doubt more exaggerated stories claimed it was flown all over the world.)
> 
> But little by little, the makers of good bread have vanished. Folks suggest this bread, or that, and invariably upon trying it, I am disappointed and must offer a tactful response. It seems commercial powers have managed to train many to *prefer* sub-optimal to poor bread.


Oops...the Giordano's Ian familiar with was located on Randolph Street in Chicago...my first 'deep dish' pizza experience. I've been hooked ever since and it shows!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Oops...the Giordano's Ian familiar with was located on Randolph Street in Chicago...my first 'deep dish' pizza experience. I've been hooked ever since and it shows!


Sounds good to me!

:beer:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, Howard, not really my thing.
> 
> I'll make a deal; you don't have to eat lamb brains, if I don't gotta eat dat samich!


I'll eat lamb but I will not and I repeat WILL NOT eat brains or any other animal's brains of that matter.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I'll eat lamb but I will not and I repeat WILL NOT eat brains or any other animal's brains of that matter.


Then, may I interest you in some delicious sweetbreads, Sir!?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'll eat lamb but I will not and I repeat WILL NOT eat brains or any other animal's brains of that matter.


Chef Andrew Zimmern, host of Bizzare Foods, would be appalled! However, brother Flanderian, I'll take an order of those "sweetbreads," if you please.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Then, may I interest you in some delicious sweetbreads, Sir!?


OK I'll take a nibble.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Would that be clams with garlic butter sauce?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Chef Andrew Zimmern, host of Bizzare Foods, would be appalled! However, brother Flanderian, I'll take an order of those "sweetbreads," if you please.


I'll eat lamb chops but not brains.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> OK I'll take a nibble.


Attaboy, Howard! irate:


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flanderian said:


>


Two bottles napping in my cellar. Tondonia Blanco keeps getting harder to find.

Zimmern has a stand at Target Field, nothing daring on the menu though. Had a 17 dollar wrap that was delicious.


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> Two bottles napping in my cellar. Tondonia Blanco keeps getting harder to find.
> 
> Zimmern has a stand at Target Field, nothing daring on the menu though. Had a 17 dollar wrap that was delicious.


You mean Andrew Zimmern?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## David J. Cooper

Yes Howard. That is him.

I'm not sure how many of these Celeberity Chef branded places can survive. We had lunch yesterday at a Fabio Viviani branded establishment at LAX.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


>


I'm stumped! It looks like an individually sized meatloaf, baked in a mug with the grease congealed at the bottom. That's my guess, but what is it...really! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I'm stumped! It looks like an individually sized meatloaf, baked in a mug with the grease congealed at the bottom. That's my guess, but what is it...really! :icon_scratch:


It translates as "farmer pig." Beyond that I can surmise it's rustic and French. Now you know as much as I do! 

This guy knows more, but he ain't talkin'!


----------



## David J. Cooper

I think it looks like a rillette.

Pieces of pork shoulder simmered in water to just cover. As the pork cooks the fat melts and the water evaporates. In 2 or 3 hours you shred the meat put it in a jar and pour the fat over to cover. Will last a month or more in a cold cellar or better yet your fridge. 

Season with salt, pepper and thyme. 

The French have many different methods for preserving meats. Terrine, pates, confits etc. My friends and I have an annual luncheon where each couple prepares a terrine and we pair them with wines. A good way to waste an afternoon.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> I think it looks like a rillette.
> 
> Pieces of pork shoulder simmered in water to just cover. As the pork cooks the fat melts and the water evaporates. In 2 or 3 hours you shred the meat put it in a jar and pour the fat over to cover. Will last a month or more in a cold cellar or better yet your fridge.
> 
> Season with salt, pepper and thyme.
> 
> The French have many different methods for preserving meats. Terrine, pates, confits etc. My friends and I have an annual luncheon where each couple prepares a terrine and we pair them with wines. A good way to waste an afternoon.


Thank you for the explanation! Its appearance is certainly consistent with the description and how it's being served. Sure looks good with that farmer's bread and pickles! The beverage is described as an aperitif, but I am unfamiliar with it. I've found reference both to sake and to a red wine, but I don't know that it's either.

And I definitely wouldn't consider any afternoon so spent a waste!


----------



## derum

David J. Cooper said:


> I think it looks like a rillette.
> 
> Pieces of pork shoulder simmered in water to just cover. As the pork cooks the fat melts and the water evaporates. In 2 or 3 hours you shred the meat put it in a jar and pour the fat over to cover. Will last a month or more in a cold cellar or better yet your fridge.
> 
> Season with salt, pepper and thyme.
> 
> The French have many different methods for preserving meats. Terrine, pates, confits etc. My friends and I have an annual luncheon where each couple prepares a terrine and we pair them with wines. A good way to waste an afternoon.


And if you get the chance, try some of the Hanami, it's very good.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>











You can't forget butter for the bread.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....or spread some of the congealed pork drippings over the bread and eat it with forkfuls of the pork!


----------



## David J. Cooper

derum said:


> And if you get the chance, try some of the Hanami, it's very good.


Looked it up on cellartracker. I do love Cabernet Franc.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....or spread some of the congealed pork drippings over the bread and eat it with forkfuls of the pork!


I'll just eat pulled pork instead.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Howard. A rillette is meant to be eaten chilled slightly so it's more of a charcuterie then pulled pork, which I love too.


----------



## derum

Howard said:


> You can't forget butter for the bread.


But believe it or not, that's not butter.


----------



## Howard

derum said:


> But believe it or not, that's not butter.


Then if it's not butter then what do you call it, margarine?


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> Howard. A rillette is meant to be eaten chilled slightly so it's more of a charcuterie then pulled pork, which I love too.











Sorry David, but this looks hideous.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Breakfast...yum! :happy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Breakfast...yum! :happy:


count me in.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
I'll go crank up the treadmill. :angry: LOL.


----------



## paxonus

If the pork rillette doesn't appeal to you, try some duck confit. It is duck legs cooked slowly in duck fat.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 29089


Can you describe what that is?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Can you describe what that is?


You betcha!! . . . . :happy:

Porterhouse steak with malt butter and shiitake mushrooms.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## David J. Cooper

I would assume some sort of Lamb Ragu on paperadelle.


----------



## Zengineer

Tomahawk steak. I think it was Gibsons in Chicago area and somewhere around 44 oz.

Not as dark as the picture makes it look. Yes, I got through it and had a baked potato...because veggies are good for you supposedly, even better with sour cream.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A 44 oz. steak...You ate the whole thing, plus a baked potato(!)? Count me as impressed. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Zengineer said:


> Tomahawk steak. I think it was Gibsons in Chicago area and somewhere around 44 oz.
> 
> Not as dark as the picture makes it look. Yes, I got through it and had a baked potato...because veggies are good for you supposedly, even better with sour cream.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yum, yum!

Sometimes old-school is just what's required.

Peter Luger porterhouse -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> You betcha!! . . . . :happy:
> 
> Porterhouse steak with malt butter and shiitake mushrooms.


What's a good sauce to dip steak in?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Yum, yum!
> 
> Sometimes old-school is just what's required.
> 
> Peter Luger porterhouse -


looks delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nothing more than the saliva in your mouth. Savor the flavor of the meat!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nothing more than the saliva in your mouth. Savor the flavor of the meat!


+1.

The malt butter illustrated in the photo would be nice. The Germans used to serve their filet's with a pat of unsalted butter. (Perhaps a comment on the quality of the beef? ) And I used to like to wrap mine in bacon when I broiled them.

Beyond that, heeding Eagle's advice sounds prudent . . . .

. . . . . though of course you could instead see what McDonald's recommends!


----------



## Zengineer

Howard said:


> What's a good sauce to dip steak in?


The juices that come from cooking it.

Horseradish is also acceptable.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paxonus

Tod Hackett said:


> Old school. The last time I saw that, the filet was served atop a small mold of rice no less - if I recall correctly. As an aside, it used to be pretty common in parts of Europe to serve filets on toast. Memories of the original trenchers? Like the barbarian that I am, I always ate mine - tasty.
> 
> Béarnaise baby, Béarnaise.
> 
> Enough said...
> 
> Oh, and when your dinner companion's attention is elsewhere, be sure to mash your fries into the bloody, Béarnaise-y (sic?) mess to sop-up all of the goodness.


Beef filet on toast is a classic: Tournedos Rossini. Filet served on a round of toast and topped with a slice of foie gras, garnished with truffles and a madiera sauce.


----------



## paxonus

Tod Hackett said:


> The ONLY restaurant in the world allowed to serve their Porterhouse pre-cut.
> 
> I personally loath the fact that the pre-cut style has spread out across the globe these last 15(?) years. It is to the point that whenever I order steak, I kindly inform them that I am neither so young nor so old as to require my food to be pre-cut for me.
> 
> They laugh.
> 
> I don't.


Chef's who care more about presentation than serving a dish at the correct temperature. Even worse is this type of presentation of duck:


----------



## derum

paxonus said:


> Beef filet on toast is a classic: Tournedos Rossini. Filet served on a round of toast and topped with a slice of foie gras, garnished with truffles and a madiera sauce.


Toast?
It's brioche fried in butter. Anything else is sacrilege 
I have never been to a restaurant where the meat is cut/sliced for you. I imagine that happens in Waffle houses or ihops during seniors specials?


----------



## Howard

Zengineer said:


> The juices that come from cooking it.
> 
> Horseradish is also acceptable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like A1 steak sauce.


----------



## Zengineer

Howard said:


> I like A1 steak sauce.


Talk to your doctor, that's a known early indicator of dementia.

Seriously, it is a tasty mixture and certainly enhances some things. I think in general people are striving to get a cut of meat so well selected and so well prepared that it needs no accompaniment.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paxonus

Howard said:


> I like A1 steak sauce.


If you ever see steak on a menu with bernaise, you must try it. It is usually served with filet.


----------



## paxonus

How about some Bistecca alla Fiorentina? Traditionally from Chianina cattle. Anyone been to Florence and had the real deal?


----------



## Flanderian

paxonus said:


> How about some Bistecca alla Fiorentina? Traditionally from Chianina cattle. Anyone been to Florence and had the real deal?


Looks marvelous!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Couldn't disagree more about how to serve duck breast. Only an animal would serve it whole.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUHcFs8Bm-I/
 Sent from my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.


----------



## paxonus

David J. Cooper said:


> Couldn't disagree more about how to serve duck breast. Only an animal would serve it whole.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUHcFs8Bm-I/
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.


Well then, you can call me an animal.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Savage it is then. I hope you realise I am not serious. That duck dish looks tasty BTW.

When I was doing my apprentice training we were taught to prepare birds in the European way, which meant roasting the birds whole resting them, then deboning them, then cutting them into service pieces. That usually meant whole portions for the leg and thighs and 3 or 4 slices for the breasts.

We did this with pheasant, squab, partridge and guinea hen. Of course ducks were almost always just the breast or confit legs and medium rare breasts cut into slices.

Of course in real kitchens we never roasted or served any of these items. It's the way I have always served birds though. I also slice steaks for service.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BXJ7lXWBiof/
 Sent from my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.


----------



## paxonus

I cooked professionally for several years, and was also taught to slice duck breast for presentation. No explanation was ever given and it defies good sense in terms of food quality for all the reasons already stated. The only explanation is aesthetic and to show the color when it is properly cooked. As for steaks, the only steak I have ever served sliced is London Broil, and that is properly served table-side, which means it is almost never properly served. I did have the opportunity to work in a restaurant that still did tableside cooking/service for things like Steak Diane, London Broil, Chateaubriand, Dover Sole, Cherries Jubilee, Bananas Foster and Crepes Suzette.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I love modern restaurants for the most part. Casual farm to table places are my thing. The few times I have had table side prep made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Savage it is then. I hope you realise I am not serious. That duck dish looks tasty BTW.
> 
> When I was doing my apprentice training we were taught to prepare birds in the European way, which meant roasting the birds whole resting them, then deboning them, then cutting them into service pieces. That usually meant whole portions for the leg and thighs and 3 or 4 slices for the breasts.
> 
> We did this with pheasant, squab, partridge and guinea hen. Of course ducks were almost always just the breast or confit legs and medium rare breasts cut into slices.
> 
> Of course in real kitchens we never roasted or served any of these items. It's the way I have always served birds though. I also slice steaks for service.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BXJ7lXWBiof/
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.





paxonus said:


> I cooked professionally for several years, and was also taught to slice duck breast for presentation. No explanation was ever given and it defies good sense in terms of food quality for all the reasons already stated. The only explanation is aesthetic and to show the color when it is properly cooked. As for steaks, the only steak I have ever served sliced is London Broil, and that is properly served table-side, which means it is almost never properly served. I did have the opportunity to work in a restaurant that still did tableside cooking/service for things like Steak Diane, London Broil, Chateaubriand, Dover Sole, Cherries Jubilee, Bananas Foster and Crepes Suzette.





Tod Hackett said:


> Let me guess - I need a time-machine?


Thank you gentlemen for a delightfully instructive and entertaining discussion!

:beer:


----------



## David J. Cooper

Tod Hackett said:


> I do miss that sort of thing...
> 
> Lived in Europe for a decade from 2002 onward and even then I can only think of a single restaurant I was a regular at in Stockholm which did that sort of full service with the roasts being wheeled out on a silver trolley a la Simpsons -
> 
> Teatergrillen
> 
> https://teatergrillen.se/eng/
> 
> As a chef, might I ask you what is the rational behind this - especially for something as sensitive as, say, a truly medium-rare steak is?


Haven't cooked for money this century and only slice steaks at home. I did work in a steak and fish place and we never sliced the proteins.

I believe steaks get sliced in restaurants for family style service. Also it is really nice to grill a piece of meat that is 2 inches thick and still on the bone. I do this at home and then slice it much like they do in Tuscany.
We were at Majordomo in LA in December and they were serving giant primal short ribs and steaks that were cut at the table. We stuck to pasta and vegetables but did have a hanger steak that was served sliced.


----------



## Howard

paxonus said:


> If you ever see steak on a menu with Bearnaise, you must try it. It is usually served with filet.


Can Bearnaise be served as a side dish to dip the steak into?


----------



## Howard

Then how about a Filet Mignon with a baked potato on the side?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Then how about a Filet Mignon with a baked potato on the side?


While not esoteric, add a glass of half decent Cabernet Sauvignon, and you've got a pretty good meal!

In fact, you've happened to depict my go-to Longhorn dinner. In the gastronomic wasteland I inhabit, Longhorn is not to be sniffed at. Decent beef, accurately cooked with starch and vegetable likewise. A rarity.

I dwell in a land of slender mercies!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The wife and I had lunch at Longhorn in Palm Bay, FL just the other day...good eats, for sure! :beer:


----------



## paxonus

Howard said:


> Can Bearnaise be served as a side dish to dip the steak into?


But of course! It is also marvelous on frites--much better than ketchup.


----------



## Flanderian

paxonus said:


> But of course! It is also marvelous on frites--much better than ketchup.


When I lived in German many years ago it was traditional to serve mayonnaise with french fries, which entertainingly were properly known as Pommes Frites, which I believe means fried potato in French. Entertaining in that loan words are not common in German.

And if mayonnaise sounds an odd thing for french fries, you must first know this mayonnaise! Thinner but richer than the stuff we buy in jar, and altogether delicious, it melted upon the fired potatoes, enhancing flavor and adding richness. (Here we won't even conjecture what it might do to the calories or your arteries! )


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> While not esoteric, add a glass of half decent Cabernet Sauvignon, and you've got a pretty good meal!
> 
> In fact, you've happened to depict my go-to Longhorn dinner. In the gastronomic wasteland I inhabit, Longhorn is not to be sniffed at. Decent beef, accurately cooked with starch and vegetable likewise. A rarity.
> 
> I dwell in a land of slender mercies!


How about a glass of coke instead?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The wife and I had lunch at Longhorn in Palm Bay, FL just the other day...good eats, for sure! :beer:


What did you order for lunch?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
While I walked in seeking to make an order of grilled lamb chops disappear, the wife ordered some kind of grilled shrimp on a bed of wild rice. We both left, having consumed more than was needed to fuel our respective bodies for the rest of the day!


----------



## Flanderian

Filet mignon with garlic and herb butter -


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> While I walked in seeking to make an order of grilled lamb chops disappear, the wife ordered some kind of grilled shrimp on a bed of wild rice. We both left, having consumed more than was needed to fuel our respective bodies for the rest of the day!


Did you have dessert?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Filet mignon with garlic and herb butter -
> 
> View attachment 29258


That looks really delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Did you have dessert?


Dessert was almost a spiritual experience, as there was simply "no room at the inn!"


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks really delicious.


Yum!!!


----------



## Flanderian

Tod Hackett said:


> Decadent.
> 
> Dare I ask what are the tortellini stuffed with?
> 
> Add a cheap and cheerful Chianti (Gabbiano? Dellatorri?), a little bread to mop the plate with, and what more could a fellow ask for...
> 
> No picture to be found but the "Beef Romano" at Al's in StL is, on a good night, out of this world - butterflied and breaded filet stuffed with prosciutto and parmesan with Marsala sauce.
> 
> Not something I've seen anywhere else.
> 
> Dead easy to make yourself mind you - bread and "pan fry" in butter to a light golden brown (I use panko) and finish off at about 350-375F until a true medium-rare. Allow to rest. N.B. ONLY works at a true medium-rare to medium in my experience. If you are careful not to burn the butter, and a lazy bachelor like myself, you can even use the same pan to make the sauce in.
> 
> Al's -
> 
> https://www.alsrestaurant.net
> 
> Love it or hate it, it is not without its charms...


Just cheese. And after parboiling it's baked with sauce and slices of sausage.


----------



## derum

My absolute favourite beef dish....


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I am thoroughly enjoying this beef extravaganza. Last night we had a nice rare ribeye. In Lent Sundays are not fast days; so we made martinis (Citadelle and Dolin, 3:1). You just can’t have martinis without going on to steak. So darned good. That said, as good as a ribeye may be, my personal favorite is a rare hanger steak (skirt is a distant second) served (horrors!) sliced and topped with a well salted and peppered red wine and shallot reduction. It needs an accompanying serving of home made French fries and lemony home made mayonnaise. By the time you are getting near the end the wine reduction and mayonnaise are getting mixed. Yum. Okay, now to go make chicken curry. 

BTW, Tod, what a great memory. Pomme Anna and beef Wellington. Over the top!


----------



## eagle2250

Tod Hackett said:


> A vision of 1970s dinner party delight. My mother would always do a Beef Wellington at least 4-5 times a year - a huge favorite with guests. She did the pastry from scratch - seemed like it had a thousand layers. Her two tricks were to sear the tenderloin still semi-frozen so that the crust was always an almost crispy golden-brown while the meat was medium-rare and to brush the inside of the pastry with olive oil so that (combined with discrete drain holes at the corners) the bottom crust stood a fair chance of coming out nicely done and not soggy
> 
> She preferred a mushroom/spring onion/truffle duxelle with a splash Worcester (heresy, I know) and heroic amounts of fois gras.
> 
> Port/Madeira/Marsala/etc. sauce, potatoes dauphinoise or d'anna, and peas and carrots.
> 
> Happy days!
> 
> Thanks for jogging those memories...


My poor diet is hanging by possibly it's last life's thread and I find myself tempted by these daily pics of arguably irresistible 'good eats.' Now you bring all these gastronomically explicit details of "Mamma's home cooking into the conversation. All diets are off when it comes to Mamma's cooking! Have you no heart? Do you not realize my illusion of a 'still' petite waistline is at stake here? Perhaps most importantly, who's going to drop by and wipe all this drool off my keyboard(!)? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Yum!!!
> 
> View attachment 29301


Would that happen to be pasta or lasagna?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Would that happen to be pasta or lasagna?


A form of pasta, Howard, stuffed with cheese -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> A form of pasta, Howard, stuffed with cheese -


I love tortellini.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I love tortellini.


Yup, good stuff! :happy:


----------



## Titus_A

Howard said:


> Would that happen to be pasta or lasagna?


How's that? Lasagna is a pasta. Without the big flat noodles it's just a sauce.

As for the tortellini picture, that person is going to scratch his enameled dish with that metal spoon.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Yup, good stuff! :happy:


What kind of pasta sauce do you prefer?


----------



## Howard

Doesn't this make your mouth water? A big plate of pasta and meatballs.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Doesn't this make your mouth water? A big plate of pasta and meatballs.


With a basket of garlic bread, a mixed green salad, and TWO scoops of Spumoni!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Doesn't this make your mouth water? A big plate of pasta and meatballs.


I see your Chef Boyardee,  and raise you a -


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Doesn't this make your mouth water? A big plate of pasta and meatballs.


Looking pretty darned tasty. Here's hoping you are not on a Keto diet!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I see your Chef Boyardee,  and raise you a -


You certainly offer a persuasive argument. Not a fan of Olive Garden, huh? LOL. :beer:


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> With a basket of garlic bread, a mixed green salad, and TWO scoops of Spumoni!


Now I'm in the mood for something Italian.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> I see your Chef Boyardee,  and raise you a -


please no more, My mouth is watering.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looking pretty darned tasty. Here's hoping you are not on a Keto diet!


Nope I'm on no diet whatsoever so I can eat whatever I want but not trying to eat so much.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Flandarian. Are you one of the few who actually gets to eat at Rao's? There is a reason they call that guy Frankie No.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> please no more, My mouth is watering.


Well, escape Bayside for E144th, and belly up to the bar. I understand their menu can be ordered from there as well.



David J. Cooper said:


> Flandarian. Are you one of the few who actually gets to eat at Rao's? There is a reason they call that guy Frankie No.


That would make me the gastronomic equivalent of J. Peterman. Afraid not. 

As you know, you don't get s table at Rao's, you either have one, or you don't. And I'm not among the deserving blessed.


----------



## David J. Cooper

During my 1 trip to NYC we had a great old school meal at Becco and a very new school one at Marea.
Italian food seems very well represented in Manhattan.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> During my 1 trip to NYC we had a great old school meal at Becco and a very new school one at Marea.
> Italian food seems very well represented in Manhattan.


Fine cuisine in general is well represented.

In my area 50 miles west, it unfortunately isn't. There are the typical chains, and a few modest eateries of local origin, then there is fine dining. The sad thing is that the fine dining is as often little more than glorified diner food. And that's no exaggeration! NYC pricing, without equivalent quality. The best restaurants in this area tend to be ethnic mom and pops such as Indian, Thai or Turkish.

Eight or nine years ago my wife and I spent a few days at a hotel in the Chelsea section of Manhattan of no great pretensions to catch the dog show in February. Weather was lousy and we didn't feel like doing a lot of walking and dined most evenings at the restaurant in the hotel. Unheralded, the food was excellent, and the price *lower* than for similar meals in our area.

That's not uncommon. While you can pay enormous sums to eat in Manhattan, the average level of quality of the food is much higher than you will often find elsewhere. I suspect this is a product of both an abundance of talent and intense competition.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Well, escape Bayside for E144th, and belly up to the bar. I understand their menu can be ordered from there as well.
> 
> That would make me the gastronomic equivalent of J. Peterman. Afraid not.
> 
> As you know, you don't get s table at Rao's, you either have one, or you don't. And I'm not among the deserving blessed.


What's good over at E.144th street?


----------



## eagle2250

Corned Beef is red meat, is it not, and it is St Patrick's Day. The rational is persuasive! Happy St Paddy;s Day to all you 'wannabe Irishmen.'


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What's good over at E.144th street?


Good question! 

Rather, I intended *E114th*.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Good question!
> 
> Rather, I intended *E114th*.


Is there a menu I can view?


----------



## derum

eagle2250 said:


> Corned Beef is red meat, is it not, and it is St Patrick's Day. The rational is persuasive! Happy St Paddy;s Day to all you 'wannabe Irishmen.'


Another one of thise British/American differences! Corned beef in Britain is also known as bully beef is boiled and minced, gelatin added and put into cans. It was the British Army's staple food up to and including WW2. 
Corned beef in America is called salt beef in Britain, and was the staple food of the Royal Navy.
Salt beef is nicer.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Is there a menu I can view?


Sorry, Howard, if there's a menu on-line, I can't find it.

Here's a link to their Yelp reviews, if that might give you some idea -

https://www.yelp.com/biz/raos-new-york


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, Howard, if there's a menu on-line, I can't find it.
> 
> Here's link to their Yelp reviews, if that might give you some idea -
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/raos-new-york


Thanks, the portions look so delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

derum said:


> Another one of thise British/American differences! Corned beef in Britain is also known as bully beef is boiled and minced, gelatin added and put into cans. It was the British Army's staple food up to and including WW2.
> Corned beef in America is called salt beef in Britain, and was the staple food of the Royal Navy.
> Salt beef is nicer.


I was unaware of much of the information included in your post above and am now better informed as a result of your efforts. Thank you for sharing that information.


----------



## paxonus

derum said:


> Another one of thise British/American differences! Corned beef in Britain is also known as bully beef is boiled and minced, gelatin added and put into cans. It was the British Army's staple food up to and including WW2.
> Corned beef in America is called salt beef in Britain, and was the staple food of the Royal Navy.
> Salt beef is nicer.


And then there is Spam, a kind unto itself. Spam spam spam spam.......


----------



## Flanderian

paxonus said:


> And then there is Spam, a kind unto itself. Spam spam spam spam.......


Spam Wellington -

Plus 1.42 million Hawaiians can't be wrong!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Spam Wellington -
> 
> Plus 1.42 Hawaiians can't be wrong!


I suspect that a fair number of us would eat that marvelous crust and leave the contents. LOL, just kidding...I actually like Spam...on occasion. :crazy:


----------



## paxonus

eagle2250 said:


> I suspect that a fair number of us would eat that marvelous crust and leave the contents. LOL, just kidding...I actually like Spam...on occasion. :crazy:


Spam is actually a fairly high quality product. All of the meat used comes from whole cuts, mostly shoulder and ham--unlike most bologna, hotdogs and similar products.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

paxonus said:


> Spam is actually a fairly high quality product. All of the meat used comes from whole cuts, mostly shoulder and ham--unlike most bologna, hotdogs and similar products.


Plus it's delicious, fried, on toasted white bread, but then so is a natural casing all beef hot dog with spicy mustard, onions, and sauerkraut. Now we are moving from red meat to pink meat.

The other day we took a drive in the Texas Hill Country, swinging by Opie's for Barbecue (grey meat with a red smoke ring and black exterior). We over ordered. I have to say leftover smoked brisket makes the best cheese steak I've ever tasted.

Oh how I love the entire rainbow of tasty meats, including Spam!


----------



## derum

Flanderian said:


> Spam Wellington -
> 
> Plus 1.42 million Hawaiians can't be wrong!


Spam gets unfair criticism. I have a sneaking fondness for it. ssssh!
1.42 million Hawaiians? - 4.8 million New Zealanders would disagree


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> Spam gets unfair criticism. I have a sneaking fondness for it. ssssh!
> 1.42 million Hawaiians? - 4.8 million New Zealanders would disagree


I'm chagrined by all the closet Spam-ophiles. Perhaps Spam should be the official tinned meat of AAAC!? 

But we all have our embarrassing tastes, often formed in childhood.  I have a fondness for the *original* White Castle hamburger. You know, the mealy grey ones with a scattering of MSG soaked rehydrated onion bits? Must be served on a squishy little bun absent any adornments other than a pickle slice and ketchup, and consumed by the sack with toxic, day-glow orange drink.


----------



## derum

My most favourite junk food is Greggs Steak bake. I always manage to have a few whenever i'm in the UK


----------



## paxonus

Is that 


derum said:


> My most favourite junk food is Greggs Steak bake. I always manage to have a few whenever i'm in the UK
> View attachment 29615


Is that like a Pasty?


----------



## derum

paxonus said:


> Is that
> 
> Is that like a Pasty?


A type of pasty, yes, but not to be confused with traditional Cornish type pasties.


----------



## Howard

paxonus said:


> Spam is actually a fairly high quality product. All of the meat used comes from whole cuts, mostly shoulder and ham--unlike most bologna, hotdogs and similar products.


But Pax isn't it high in sodium?


----------



## Howard

derum said:


> My most favourite junk food is Greggs Steak bake. I always manage to have a few whenever i'm in the UK
> View attachment 29615


looks like a Hot Pocket.


----------



## Flanderian

derum said:


> My most favourite junk food is Greggs Steak bake. I always manage to have a few whenever i'm in the UK
> View attachment 29615


* + *

*







*

* +*



* =*

*







*


----------



## paxonus

Howard said:


> But Pax isn't it high in sodium?


Of course it is. But salt, like fat, means flavor. Try some low-sodium soup some time. The stuff is nearly inedible.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I'm chagrined by all the closet Spam-ophiles. Perhaps Spam should be the official tinned meat of AAAC!?
> 
> But we all have our embarrassing tastes, often formed in childhood.  I have a fondness for the *original* White Castle hamburger. You know, the mealy grey ones with a scattering of MSG soaked rehydrated onion bits? Must be served on a squishy little bun absent any adornments other than a pickle slice and ketchup, and consumed by the sack with toxic, day-glow orange drink.


The only thing healthy about a meal of White Castles would be the pickle slice! Run Forrest, Run! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Enjoy! And eat one at a time.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Given the four coffees and four orders of fries, may we assume that you have pictured a White Castle dinner for four or for just one very hungry and very drowsy fellow? It's interesting how the ads always make the food items appear bigger than in real life! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Given the four coffees and four orders of fries, may we assume that you have pictured a White Castle dinner for four or for just one very hungry and very drowsy fellow? It's interesting how the ads always make the food items appear bigger than in real life! LOL.


My first thought was Harold and Kumar, in which case it was a single order as I recall.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend.
I suspect you are correct in that call, but feel compelled to question; given the characteristic oily gray pallor of the meat patties on those sliders, would they be more properly placed in the "red meat" or the 'dead meat' thread(s)? :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum

The South has its very own version:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Given the four coffees and four orders of fries, may we assume that you have pictured a White Castle dinner for four or for just one very hungry and very drowsy fellow? It's interesting how the ads always make the food items appear bigger than in real life! LOL.


You in the mood for a burger, Eagle? There are about 30 I counted so you can eat 15 and I eat the other 15 or just maybe I'll just share it.


----------



## Howard

derum said:


> The South has its very own version:
> View attachment 29662


How much is a White Castle burger where you live?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


 What a nice snack spread.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What a nice snack spread.


----------



## Howard

How about some tuna and crackers for a light snack?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Tuna...or liverwurst pate'? My guess is the later.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How about some tuna and crackers for a light snack?


This guy wants his lunch back!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Tuna...or liverwurst pate'? My guess is the later.


or combine the two, a tuna pate?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> This guy wants his lunch back!


He can have his tuna back.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> or combine the two, a tuna pate?


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


>


At last, I am not tempted! Go ahead and give it to the cat.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Now that my doggie has had most of his teeth extracted, I begin every morning by opening a can of organic dog food. I would have to be very hungry to lick the spoon.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Sorry, I'm not a cat.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> At last, I am not tempted! Go ahead and give it to the cat.


You can give it to your cat.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Sorry, I'm not a cat.


Not what I've heard, Howard, the guys on Bell Boulevard all say the same thing, "Howard is one cool cat!" :beer:


----------



## paxonus

eagle2250 said:


> At last, I am not tempted! Go ahead and give it to the cat.


I'll take it! Yummmm!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well played, my friend!


----------



## derum

Ready for breakfast bacon sarnie.
American bacon is basically a condiment, but this.......


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Not what I've heard, Howard, the guys on Bell Boulevard all say the same thing, "Howard is one cool cat!" :beer:


Thank You!


----------



## Howard

paxonus said:


> I'll take it! Yummmm!


For you or your cat? Please tell me you don't eat cat food?


----------



## Howard

derum said:


> Ready for breakfast bacon sarnie.
> American bacon is basically a condiment, but this.......
> View attachment 29853


I take bacon to go with my eggs.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Dinner service for a real man on a Keto diet...looking all that red meat in the eye and laughing maniacally as you ingest it requires manly guts of steel and possibly a good laxative! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


What's the name of the bottle of wine?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What's the name of the bottle of wine?


The name is Gevrey-Chambertin which is the place in the Burgundian region of France from which it originates. Below that is domain Denis Moret which is the particular producer. They make a variety of red wines, but I'm unfamiliar with them. They're generally well thought of with some being very highly regarded. I suspect it would be excellent with the various meats pictured.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Keep this up and I will never be able to get back into my beloved Seersucker jackets! Bummer.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 29983


Mind if I ask, is that steak?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Mind if I ask, is that steak?


Technically, I believe not.

It's grilled beef chuck with mushroom bourbon cream sauce!


----------



## Shaver

Consumed this evening, with no small amount of pleasure, Uruguayan Aberdeen Angus, medium rare:


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> Consumed this evening, with no small amount of pleasure, Uruguayan Aberdeen Angus, medium rare:


Lovely food!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Technically, I believe not.
> 
> It's grilled beef chuck with mushroom bourbon cream sauce!


looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Consumed this evening, with no small amount of pleasure, Uruguayan Aberdeen Angus, medium rare:


How does it taste?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> How does it taste?


Words are insufficient to the task of describing the taste but, if this helps, I struggle to recall having ever eaten a better steak.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Words are insufficient to the task of describing the taste but, if this helps, I struggle to recall having ever eaten a better steak.


I love steak, I eat it medium rare.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


I will take a shot in the dark here and say that's chuck steak.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Strikes me more as a rather huge, bone-in Ribeye...we're talking roast size here!


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Strikes me more as a rather huge, bone-in Ribeye...we're talking roast size here!


Which is, coincidentally, a single serving for someone with my appetite/metabolism.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## David J. Cooper

Shaver said:


> Consumed this evening, with no small amount of pleasure, Uruguayan Aberdeen Angus, medium rare:


Some here would rail against the steak being sliced before plating. I am not one of them.

Is the Uraguyan beef imported like EPL players or is it a species unto it's own?


----------



## Shaver

David J. Cooper said:


> Some here would rail against the steak being sliced before plating. I am not one of them.
> 
> Is the Uraguyan beef imported like EPL players or is it a species unto it's own?


Uruguay (which enjoys something of a reputation for premium beef) is the country of origin and Aberdeen Angus (a Scottish moo cow) the breed.

As to the slicing - you know how it is with fancy restaurants: the first bite is with the eye and so on and so forth.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Oh..."Mama Mia, Here We Go Again!" Now I'm hungry,drooling and on a never ending diet. :angry:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flanderian said:


>


Stellar wine selections.


----------



## Howard

Happy Prime Rib Day.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Howard,
stop teasing my tastebuds! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Howard,
> stop teasing my tastebuds! LOL.


You know you want some prime rib. How about a side dish? perhaps french fries?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....or Irish potatoes! :beer:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

My own (well, ok, borrowed from the internet) recipe involves a piece of beef smothered in herbed butter and cooked for 2 hours, after having been blasted at 500 F for 5 minutes per pound.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> You know you want some prime rib. How about a side dish? perhaps french fries?


I'm fond of "ironclads," quartered potatoes tossed into the beef drippings to develop a great brown crust, or of course Yorkshire pudding (or popovers). I also like English peas with mushrooms or pearl onions. As to toppings I like brown gravy for the potatoes or pudding and horseradish or horseradish mixed with sour cream for the meat. Be sure to save the bones for soup, onion soup in this house.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30611


That looks delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30611


Looks like some pretty healthy center cut pork chops to me. Set a place at the table, thank-you very much!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks delicious.


They do!



eagle2250 said:


> Looks like some pretty healthy center cut pork chops to me. Set a place at the table, thank-you very much!


Believe so, stuffed with spinach mixed with a savory herb-cheese mixture.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flanderian said:


> They do!
> 
> Believe so, stuffed with spinach mixed with a savory herb-cheese mixture.


You inspired me to do the clean out the fridge version. First I thawed two pork chops I'd bought because the four pack was such a deal, even though I only needed two. I had a little leftover cream cheese I had bought to go with some Harry and David pears (which a friend who doesn't like pears had given us) to which I added salt, pepper, a splash of Tiger sauce, some fresh basil, and some pine nuts. After browning the stuffed chops I finished them in a Marsala pan sauce and served them over leftover rice with leftover broccoli. I had a smidge of leftover tartar sauce from The Friday night crab cakes and a smidge of curry ketchup, leftover from grilled sausages. I combined them and added another squeeze of lemon to make a sauce for the broccoli. All in all a decadent and tasty way to clean out the fridge! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I'm drooling again. Jeez Louise, I'm hungry! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I'm drooling again. Jeez Louise, I'm hungry! :crazy:


Then eat something if you're hungry, maybe a snack.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks for the suggestion, my friend, but no can do. In an effort to regain my thinner, more girlish figure, I'm struggling to limit my daily caloric intake to 1800 calories. As that old saw tells us, "Life's a B***h and then we die!" LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

TKI67 said:


> You inspired me to do the clean out the fridge version. First I thawed two pork chops I'd bought because the four pack was such a deal, even though I only needed two. I had a little leftover cream cheese I had bought to go with some Harry and David pears (which a friend who doesn't like pears had given us) to which I added salt, pepper, a splash of Tiger sauce, some fresh basil, and some pine nuts. After browning the stuffed chops I finished them in a Marsala pan sauce and served them over leftover rice with leftover broccoli. I had a smidge of leftover tartar sauce from The Friday night crab cakes and a smidge of curry ketchup, leftover from grilled sausages. I combined them and added another squeeze of lemon to make a sauce for the broccoli. All in all a decadent and tasty way to clean out the fridge! Thanks for the inspiration.


Sounds pretty d**n good!

:beer:


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the suggestion, my friend, but no can do. In an effort to regain my thinner, more girlish figure, I'm struggling to limit my daily caloric intake to 1800 calories. As that old saw tells us, "Life's a B***h and then we die!" LOL.


Lemon water can be somewhat filling, psychologically. Plus you'll be better hydrated AND the lemon contains the highest concentration of electrolytes of any food on earth, from what I've read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks for the suggestion, my friend. LOL, there have been battles lost, but the war inexorably continues! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30789


Could that be a delicious piece of steak?


----------



## eagle2250

^^My guess is pot roast on a bed of garlic mashed potatoes. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Could that be a delicious piece of steak?





eagle2250 said:


> ^^My guess is pot roast on a bed of garlic mashed potatoes. :icon_scratch:


Stout braised short ribs!!! :happy:


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, I concede to your characterization of the dish in question, but must ask, when did you take that snapshot of the wife and I? :happy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My guess is pot roast on a bed of garlic mashed potatoes. :icon_scratch:


I love pot roast, When do we eat?


----------



## Flanderian

Guinness crock pot beef stew -


----------



## derum

^ That reminds me of one of my favourite dishes, Beef stew with Suet dumplings:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Guinness crock pot beef stew -
> 
> View attachment 30842





derum said:


> ^ That reminds me of one of my favourite dishes, Beef stew with Suet dumplings:
> 
> View attachment 30844


It's approaching 1700 hours, an hour and a half until my evening feeding. Looking at the pics you guys posted, makes that wait time seem like an eternity! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> It's approaching 1700 hours, an hour and a half until my evening feeding. Looking at the pics you guys posted, makes that wait time seem like an eternity! :crazy:


Gettin' you ready, hmm . . ?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Guinness crock pot beef stew -
> 
> View attachment 30842


That looks good.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Gettin' you ready, hmm . . ?


Veal? Yum!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

These all look delicious, but the Guinness braised short ribs look epic. That is my plan for the next time I braise short ribs. “Guinness is good for you.”


----------



## Clintotron

TKI67 said:


> These all look delicious, but the Guinness braised short ribs look epic. That is my plan for the next time I braise short ribs. "Guinness is good for you."


"Guinness is good for you. Guinness Extra Stout is BEST for you."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Clintotron said:


> "Guinness is good for you. Guinness Extra Stout is BEST for you."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And Guinness Foreign Extra Stout is even better for you! (and much stronger than Extra)


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I wonder how many of us recall Guinness using the slogan “Guinness is good for you” to tout the nutritional benefits of that marvelous drink? Also, I must say that Guinness has markedly improved its shipped products. In the 1960s if you drank Guinness anywhere near the Liffey it was marvelous, but the farther away you got, the worse it was. The bottled stuff they sold in the USA was awful. Now it is wonderful.


----------



## Clintotron

derum said:


> And Guinness Foreign Extra Stout is even better for you! (and much stronger than Extra)
> 
> View attachment 30857


Yes. It's the first choice when I visit the local bottle shop. Looks like I'll have to get some this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian

When I visited London on the cheap in '70 I lived on draft Guinness and steak and kidney pie. 

irate:irate:irate:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> It's approaching 1700 hours, an hour and a half until my evening feeding. Looking at the pics you guys posted, makes that wait time seem like an eternity! :crazy:


Wanna regain your fightin' trim? Simple, eat hardtack and grass! 

G. The Bruce at Fig and Olive -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As adept as he may be at advising us regarding our wardrobes, the gentleman's culinary choices really leave so much to be desired! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> As adept as he may be at advising us regarding our wardrobes, the gentleman's culinary choices really leave so much to be desired! :crazy:


Desperate times breed desperate measures.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flanderian said:


> When I visited London on the cheap in '70 I lived on draft Guinness and steak and kidney pie.
> 
> irate:irate:irate:


In London I got yoghurt and oranges at Sainsbury's for lunch and went to Rupert Street for curry or hit a pub for an omelet, chips, and a couple of pints of bitter for dinner. I lost a lot of weight on the English food diet!


----------



## Howard

What is he eating?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What is he eating?


Hardtack and grass!


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> In London I got yoghurt and oranges at Sainsbury's for lunch and went to Rupert Street for curry or hit a pub for an omelet, chips, and a couple of pints of bitter for dinner. I lost a lot of weight on the English food diet!


Not sure why, but your post made me think of the pasty's I've eaten in upper Michigan. Perhaps it would be like a hand help steak and kidney pie? :icon_scratch: Great eating, but I doubt anyone has ever lost weight eating pasty's! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Hardtack and grass!


sounds awful, I wouldn't eat grass, unless if it was in a salad.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> sounds awful, I wouldn't eat grass, unless if it was in a salad.


How about dandelion greens?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> How about dandelion greens?


I haven't tried them before.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30917


Are those cigars next to the bread?


----------



## eagle2250

^^


Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30917


How nice...a dinner spread for two! Although, with all that fat and cholesterol from the entrees flowing through my bloodstream, I wouldn't want to further endanger my health smoking those after dinner cigars! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I haven't tried them before.


They're actually quite good if you get them early in the season.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Are those cigars next to the bread?


Yup! A condiment. 



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> How nice...a dinner spread for two! Although, with all that fat and cholesterol from the entrees flowing through my bloodstream, I wouldn't want to further endanger my health smoking those after dinner cigars! :crazy: LOL.


irate: irate: irate:

Better than hardtack and grass!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> How nice...a dinner spread for two! Although, with all that fat and cholesterol from the entrees flowing through my bloodstream, I wouldn't want to further endanger my health smoking those after dinner cigars! :crazy: LOL.


How about after dinner mints instead?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FiscalDean said:


> They're actually quite good if you get them early in the season.


And sprinkle them with vinegar in which chiltepins have been soaking!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flanderian said:


> Yup! A condiment.
> 
> irate: irate: irate:
> 
> Better than hardtack and grass!


I actually like hardtack. Anyone here remember a Pilot crackers?


----------



## Flanderian

*- Lamp Chop Mole -*


----------



## Flanderian

Recommended wine:

Bodega NQN 2006 Colección NQN Patagonia Universe (And cheap, because I am! )


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31007
> 
> 
> *- Lamp Chop Mole -*


I oh-so-love lamb chops and those you have pictured have me salivating like one of Pavlov's dogs. But alas, I am the only one in the Eagles perch that does and hence I am only able to enjoy such when out at one of the few restaurants that serve them. However, given the measure of my waistline, it does not appear I have missed too many meals!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31007
> 
> 
> *- Lamp Chop Mole -*


I like pork chops.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I oh-so-love lamb chops and those you have pictured have me salivating like one of Pavlov's dogs. But alas, I am the only one in the Eagles perch that does and hence I am only able to enjoy such when out at one of the few restaurants that serve them. However, given the measure of my waistline, it does not appear I have missed too many meals!


I grew up hating lamb. But learned late in life this was more the result of my childhood environs than the food itself. First, the chops were "lamb" in name only, as judging from their size and texture the beasts from which they originated had not been lambs in ages. Secondly, my father demanded that any meat he ate be reduced to a cinder before he would consume it. The result was gamy, large black chunks that I'm not certain even my dog would eat. 

Imagine my surprise upon finally being served true spring lamb cooked medium. Tender, not at all gamy, and deliciously rich. The restaurant in which I first enjoyed this also offered a fine Argentine malbec which provided the perfect accompaniment to this meal. And to this day I consider that varietal the ideal companion for this meat.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I like pork chops.


Another fine choice! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Another fine choice! :beer:


With applesauce.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Are those clams on the half shell?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Are those clams on the half shell?


They look like oysters to me. A squeeze of lemon and a twist of pepper, please.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> With applesauce.


Yes! And with -








My mother used to make them from scratch, which entailed much laborious grating to get just the right consistency for the potato. (Along with some sotto voce swearing! ) And they were great! But, sorry ma, these taste just like yours!

irate:



TKI67 said:


> They look like oysters to me. A squeeze of lemon and a twist of pepper, please.


:beer:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
With several hours remaining in my present fast, I am moved to tears by this present conversation. Have you tried your oysters grilled and smoked? I may have embarrassed the wife in the past by ordering a dozed in the half shell and a dozen grilled...now that's a meal! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> With several hours remaining in my present fast, I am moved to tears by this present conversation. Have you tried your oysters grilled and smoked? I may have embarrassed the wife in the past by ordering a dozed in the half shell and a dozen grilled...now that's a meal! LOL.


If that is enough to get past the raw oysters warnings, I'm there. I love oysters on the half shell, no sauce, just a squirt of lemon and a twist of ground black pepper. However, my doctor was pretty candid about the health concerns. Of course some of our oysters are pulled from the Gulf of Mexico, probably less pristine than the habitat of a Wellfleet or a Quilcene. I also miss my mother's Chesapeake Bay oysters rolled in cracker crumbs and pan fried in bacon fat.


----------



## Clintotron

I like oysters with a twist of lemon and Louisiana (brand) hot sauce, served on a cracker, two dozen at a time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> They look like oysters to me. A squeeze of lemon and a twist of pepper, please.


never had oysters before, always had clams with our spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Egad...for tonight's family dinner, we're going vegetarian! Could I come over to your house?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31154


Is that steak? looks delicious.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Is that steak? looks delicious.


With crushed garlic and fresh rosemary!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> we're going vegetarian!


Oh, you poor man, sounds like a form of elder abuse!!


----------



## eagle2250

^^If the final decision is left up to me, this vegetarian BS is a one time deal. Paraphrasing that classic line from the Little Abner cartoon strip, "Pappy has spoken!" LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^If the final decision is left up to me, this vegetarian BS is a one time deal. Paraphrasing that classic line from the Little Abner cartoon strip, "Pappy has spoken!" LOL.


This is vegetarian too, it's got beets!!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> With crushed garlic and fresh rosemary!
> 
> View attachment 31207


I'd like a piece.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> This is vegetarian too, it's got beets!!
> 
> View attachment 31224


I love steak and potatoes, especially when they're mashed potatoes with melted butter.


----------



## Flanderian

Pork chop -










or -










pasta?
Nah, pork chop *and* pasta! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Obviously I should have taken pictures of the fish tacos I had for dinner.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Pork chop -
> 
> View attachment 31260
> 
> 
> or -
> 
> View attachment 31261
> 
> 
> pasta?
> Nah, pork chop *and* pasta! :happy:


I'll take them both.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Pork chop -
> 
> View attachment 31260
> 
> 
> Nah, pork chop *and* pasta! :happy:


Member Flanderian has provided the after (cooking) picture. Allow me to present you with the before picture of Mrs Eagle and my dinner this evening:










My friend, my will is admittedly weak and your ever-so-lovely pictures are not helping with my diet! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Member Flanderian has provided the after (cooking) picture. Allow me to present you with the before picture of Mrs Eagle and my dinner this evening:
> 
> View attachment 31277
> 
> 
> My friend, my will is admittedly weak and your ever-so-lovely pictures are not helping with my diet! :crazy: LOL.


Is that cooked steak?


----------



## Oldsarge

Nope, raw pork chop . . . or possibly veal, if you can even get it anymore.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Member Flanderian has provided the after (cooking) picture. Allow me to present you with the before picture of Mrs Eagle and my dinner this evening:
> 
> View attachment 31277
> 
> 
> My friend, my will is admittedly weak and your ever-so-lovely pictures are not helping with my diet! :crazy: LOL.


Lovely!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Noting the chunk of cow in the upper left of your photo and paraphrasing the Paul Hogan line from the movie Crocodile Dundee, "Aye! Now that's a steak!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Nope, raw pork chop . . . or possibly veal, if you can even get it anymore.


I'll have my pork chop breaded.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, yes. Succulent!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31342


Yum, spaghetti and meatballs. how about some garlic bread on the side?


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31342


May we assume what is pictured is a single serving? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Yum, spaghetti and meatballs. how about some garlic bread on the side?


Yup! They're pepperoni meatballs!



eagle2250 said:


> May we assume what is pictured is a single serving? :icon_scratch:


If you're really, really hungry! :icon_cheers:

(Tonight it's leftover Thai. Pa-nang curry with pork on brown rice! And a *Fat Tire* Belgian style white ale.)


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> May we assume what is pictured is a single serving? :icon_scratch:


You could have your wife join in on that delicious meal. Does your wife like spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You could have your wife join in on that delicious meal. Does your wife like spaghetti and meatballs?


LOL. She does like spaghetti and meatballs. However, my friend, even SWMBO knows it is never a good idea to get between my fork and my plate...she might get eaten! irate:


----------



## Flanderian

Cajun shrimp kabobs -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Cajun shrimp kabobs -
> 
> View attachment 31362


A tasty bite, for sure, and it's one that takes the diner in a very healthy direction, as far as food choices have been in this thread lately! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A tasty bite, for sure, and it's one that takes the diner in a very healthy direction, as far as food choices have been in this thread lately! LOL.


Well, we can't have that! Today's 'refrigerator soup' does have vegetables, but that's mostly because I don't know how to make soup without them.irate:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


>


Do they sell Fat Tire beer in Florida? I cannot recall ever seeing it on the shelf? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's easy to find in Portland but then, we're Brewlandia.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Do they sell Fat Tire beer in Florida? I cannot recall ever seeing it on the shelf? :icon_scratch:


Can't say. It's brewed in Colorado, and while Flanders is a long way away, our local liquor store likes to stock interesting craft beers, and from what I've seen it's got pretty good distribution in our area.

Not sure I used your zip code properly, but the brewery has a Beer Finder, which should let you know what's in your area.

https://www.newbelgium.com/beer/finder/


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> Cajun shrimp kabobs -
> 
> View attachment 31362


I'm continually lost as to why shrimp are served with the shell tip still in place.

Dat ain't how we do dat sout' of I-10, no.
Y'all pass a good time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Do they sell Fat Tire beer in Florida? I cannot recall ever seeing it on the shelf? :icon_scratch:


It's sold in Southern Louisiana, I'm sure it's available in FL. The 1554 is my favorite, but I do enjoy the Fat Tire.
I had the chance to see Charley Crockett at the New Belgium brewery in Fort Collins last summer. It was wonderful. And they had 1554 on tap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

Clintotron said:


> It's sold in Southern Louisiana, I'm sure it's available in FL. The 1554 is my favorite, but I do enjoy the Fat Tire.
> I had the chance I'd seeing Charley Crockett at the New Belgium brewery in Fort Collins last summer. It was wonderful. And they had 1554 on tap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Alas the vast majority of my bar stock comes from the Class 6 Store at Patrick AFB. I may have to expand my search effort to the civilian communities in central Florida.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Cajun shrimp kabobs -
> 
> View attachment 31362


looks mighty delicious.


----------



## Howard

International Hamburger Day (Enjoy!)


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> International Hamburger Day (Enjoy!)


I see your burger, and raise you a bourbon BBQ bacon meatloaf sandwich! irate:


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh. Dear. Lord!


----------



## Oldsarge

But I'll raise you a Red Robin Pot Roast Burger . . . with extra horse radish!

Which, sadly, they don't make anymore.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> I see your burger, and raise you a bourbon BBQ bacon meatloaf sandwich! irate:
> 
> View attachment 31399


That looks really good (and fattening!)


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 31405
> 
> 
> But I'll raise you a Red Robin Pot Roast Burger . . . with extra horse radish!
> 
> Which, sadly, they don't make anymore.


I'll just eat my burger with ketchup!


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> That looks really good (and fattening!)
> 
> I'll just eat my burger with ketchup!


What no stone ground mustard and pickles?


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1...
but swap out the cheddar for a slab of Swiss!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tod Hackett said:


> Add a slab of raw onion, sharp cheddar, and bacon and now we are getting somewhere...
> 
> (Hold the veggies, please)


May I please have a fried egg on mine (plus what you suggested)?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> What no stone ground mustard and pickles?


Oh yes a dill pickle, sour! (or garlic)


----------



## Howard

Tod Hackett said:


> Add a slab of raw onion, sharp cheddar, and bacon and now we are getting somewhere...
> 
> (Hold the veggies, please)


Of all this talk about food, we need a meetup for lunch one day in the near future!


----------



## Oldsarge

C'mon over. Portland is beerlandia and Foodie Central. Wait until you try the local Dungeness crab burger with a pint of craft.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> C'mon over. Portland is beerlandia and Foodie Central. Wait until you try the local Dungeness crab burger with a pint of craft.


Is it made with real crab?


----------



## Oldsarge

Of course. I'm not sure that fake crab is even _legal_ in Oregon or Washington.


----------



## Flanderian

Pork and chorizo stew, garlic mashed potatoes and haricot vert.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Pork and chorizo stew, garlic mashed potatoes and haricot vert.
> 
> View attachment 31510


I'm just a few hours away from dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

So far I'm having Cajun rabbit and roast asparagus. I do have some new potatoes out in the garden but I also have snap peas. Decisions, decision!

Hmmm, if I have the snap peas for salad then I can use the potatoes to make potato/leek soup because I've got a pretty fair crop of leeks out there, too.


----------



## eagle2250

Tonight's dinner for me is SlimFast, Strawberry-Cream flavor.  Jeez Louise, life just isn't fair! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Tonight's dinner for me is SlimFast, Strawberry-Cream flavor.  Jeez Louise, life just isn't fair! LOL.


Have a Manhattan. About the same calories but waaaay more psychological nutrients!

Sincerely,

A Bad Influence


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Tonight's dinner for me is SlimFast, Strawberry-Cream flavor.  Jeez Louise, life just isn't fair! LOL.












:happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

An interesting suggestion that will bear experimentation. Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian

https://www.seriouseats.com/2015/06/new-jersey-sloppy-joe.html


----------



## eagle2250

^^I, for one, could be talked into tying in to one of those sandwiches...looks delicious!


----------



## Oldsarge

Corned Beef, chicken, cheese and . . . coleslaw? Innnnnnnnteresting!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Tonight's dinner for me is SlimFast, Strawberry-Cream flavor.  Jeez Louise, life just isn't fair! LOL.


Are you on a diet, Eagle?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> :happy:
> 
> View attachment 31513


That looks delicious, what kind of meat is that?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks delicious, what kind of meat is that?


Looks like roast beef, smoked turkey, Swiss and the coleslaw.

D*mn! Now *I'm* hungry!

The biggest problem is going to be finding real Jewish rye bread more that 15 miles from NYC. Real Jewish rye bread is delicious! It's made and sold by bakers. The stuff supermarkets sell is an embarrassment. 

Real Jewish rye is tangy and has kimmel. (Caraway seeds.) It's so dense that a slice weighs about 5 pounds, and it has a thick crispy crust that could alternately be used as a deadly weapon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Aw, C'mon, Flanderian. You can get anything on the 'Net. Hell, even deli's overnight stuff out.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Yes, Flanderian, real Jewish rye is hard to find. I’d have to drive 160 miles to 3 Brothers Bakery in Houston. However, your reference to Kümmel has me fantasizing about a beef on weck instead of the Caesar salad I’m about to make. Sigh...


----------



## Oldsarge

I went out in the garden and accumulated the makings for potato/leek soup. Life could be worse.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Are you on a diet, Eagle?


"Am I on a diet?" Yes I am...it's never ending, but I prefer to think of it as 'gastronomical mortification of the flesh!' :crazy: You see, as I lose weight, I'll "see the light," as well as perhaps even my feet. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Looks like roast beef, smoked turkey, Swiss and the coleslaw.
> 
> D*mn! Now *I'm* hungry!
> 
> The biggest problem is going to be finding real Jewish rye bread more that 15 miles from NYC. Real Jewish rye bread is delicious! It's made and sold by bakers. The stuff supermarkets sell is an embarrassment.
> 
> Real Jewish rye is tangy and has kimmel. (Caraway seeds.) It's so dense that a slice weighs about 5 pounds, and it has a thick crispy crust that could alternately be used as a deadly weapon.


I could go for a sandwich for lunch, this thread is making me hungry!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> "Am I on a diet?" Yes I am...it's never ending, but I prefer to think of it as 'gastronomical mortification of the flesh!' :crazy: You see, as I lose weight, I'll "see the light," as well as perhaps even my feet. LOL.


My Parents need to go on a diet themselves, since My Father's slight heart attack scare last week, now we're on a mission to lose weight.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> My Parents need to go on a diet themselves, since My Father's slight heart attack scare last week, now we're on a mission to lose weight.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think I'll just go sit on the back porch and cry for a while.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> My Parents need to go on a diet themselves, since My Father's slight heart attack scare last week, now we're on a mission to lose weight.


But in sincerity, Howard, hopefully your dad's scare was only that, and that he will soon be restored to full vigor.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> My Parents need to go on a diet themselves, since My Father's slight heart attack scare last week, now we're on a mission to lose weight.


Howard,my friend, allow me to echo member Flanderian's words in post #687 above. Wishing you and your parents well and much success with your dieting efforts.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


Is that what you eat?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> But in sincerity, Howard, hopefully your dad's scare was only that, and that he will soon be restored to full vigor.


Now he has to take a lot of medications plus he has to skip the unhealthiest foods and drinks, eating more fruits and vegetables, cottage cheese, low fat yogurts and puddings, drinking water, seltzers and flavored seltzers too. And BTW, My Father is obese but not morbidly.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard,my friend, allow me to echo member Flanderian's words in post #687 above. Wishing you and your parents well and much success with your dieting efforts.


Thanks, Eagle.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Is that what you eat?


No, Howard, that's what I deserve. 

At the mention of a diet, I visualized you subsisting on something equally unsatisfactory.



Howard said:


> Now he has to take a lot of medications plus he has to skip the unhealthiest foods and drinks, eating more fruits and vegetables, cottage cheese, low fat yogurts and puddings, drinking water, seltzers and flavored seltzers too. And BTW, My Father is obese but not morbidly.


The meds and a healthier diet will doubtless restore your dad to better health!


----------



## Oldsarge

And go for walks. Long morning and evening walks are the gentlest exercise for someone your father's (and my!) age. And they definitely help take off the pounds, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge

Unlike this!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Unlike this!
> 
> View attachment 31588


Are you kidding, that's Italian health food!

Do you know how much Vitamin C is in all those tomatoes!? 

Mangia!


----------



## Oldsarge

And cheese is pure protein!


----------



## eagle2250

Well youse guys have certainly convinced me on the health food argument. Do they deliver? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> No, Howard, that's what I deserve.
> 
> At the mention of a diet, I visualized you subsisting on something equally unsatisfactory.
> 
> The meds and a healthier diet will doubtless restore your dad to better health!


Thanks Eagle.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And go for walks. Long morning and evening walks are the gentlest exercise for someone your father's (and my!) age. And they definitely help take off the pounds, as well.


That's what My Mother is trying to push him to do, and By the Way, My Father is 77 but he doesn't look it, just like I'm 45 and don't even look it as well and My Mother is 73.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Unlike this!
> 
> View attachment 31588


Thanks Sarge, I love pizza.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Why, yes, thank-you. I will.


----------



## eagle2250

There's a lot of good eating on the table in post #701. Should member Flanderian be preparing for guests, I would prefer my not raw, but rare...very rare!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> There's a lot of good eating on the table in post #701. Should member Flanderian be preparing for guests, I would prefer my not raw, but rare...very rare!




https://www.optimumnutrition.com/en-us/articles/nutrition/protein-bioavailability-cooked-meat

It has been conjectured that the viability of the human species was influenced by its ability to cook meat.

I was musing as to how our ancestors stumbled upon the cooking of same, and have hypothesized it was likely literally the result of stumbling upon it! 

I.e., Uncle Harry likes meat. But Uncle Harry ain't gone none!  Lightening sets woods afire. Uncle Harry goes to check out what's left, and discovers some charred critter. Thinks, "Jeeze, I'm hungry!" Lops off a chunk, and decides it ain't half bad!

:beer:


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> https://www.optimumnutrition.com/en-us/articles/nutrition/protein-bioavailability-cooked-meat
> 
> It has been conjectured that the viability of the human species was influenced by its ability to cook meat.
> 
> I was musing as to how our ancestors stumbled upon the cooking of same, and have hypothesized it was likely literally the result of stumbling upon it!
> 
> I.e., Uncle Harry likes meat. But Uncle Harry ain't gone none!  Lightening sets woods afire. Uncle Harry goes to check out what's left, and discovers some charred critter. Thinks, "Jeeze, I'm hungry!" Lops off a chunk, and decides it ain't half bad!
> 
> :beer:


Uncle Harry don't play.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge

When I go to a restaurant and order steak (which I seldom do up here in the seafood-rich PNW) and the waiter asks how I want it, I answer, "Bleu". If he knows what I mean I'll come back. If not, I sigh and order something else.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31771


What kind of chips are those?


----------



## Oldsarge

Tod Hackett said:


> Black and blue or Pittsburghed for me thank you. Actually, outside of a few Old-Guard places like Kreis', here in Misery you would be hard pressed to find a waiter who understands "Bleu" or "Pittsburghed" much less a kitchen capable to deliver it.


Hmmm. Well, Portland is Foodlandia so it's easier to find up here but as I said, with so much seafood around I seldom try.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What kind of chips are those?


'Taters! :happy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tod Hackett said:


> Black and blue or Pittsburghed for me thank you. Actually, outside of a few Old-Guard places like Kreis', here in Misery you would be hard pressed to find a waiter who understands "Bleu" or "Pittsburghed" much less a kitchen capable to deliver it.


I find a black and blue to be a difficult steak to nail. By the time it has a really good crust it is up to rare, no longer cold and blue in the middle. Most restaurants use salamanders that cook somewhat slowly, despite their very high temperatures. To me you need screaming hot coals in an open fire with a grate that is all but sitting right on the coals. Even a super hot cast iron or carbon steel fry pan will not be able to do that particular cook justice. So I content myself with rare.


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably a propane torch is the easiest answer. I use one to sear the outside of big roasts whenever I have company over.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tod Hackett said:


> For me, the trick is not in the _heat_, but the _cold_.
> 
> Freeze your porterhouse then stand it vertically to thaw in the bottom of the fridge for 3-4 hours until you have a uniform layer thawed meat on both sides.
> 
> Cast iron pan, clarified butter, and (surprisingly) medium heat (you'll have to experiment with your range/pan combination) for a long time.
> 
> Do the bone first, edges next, then drop her down.
> 
> Perfect crust every time.


Go ahead. FORCE me to experiment with steaks for a long time. I am, BTW, exceedingly fond of the crust you get with butter. It will be a challenge to focus on the cold. Last year I read Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat and have since become scrupulous about putting meat out three hours before cooking and salting it liberally.


----------



## Flanderian

*Firenze style -










*


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> *Firenze style -
> 
> View attachment 31798
> 
> *


Ma certo!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps a trifle overcooked, but who's going to complain? Not me!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> 'Taters! :happy:


How about a bowl of guacamole for dip?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *Firenze style -
> 
> View attachment 31798
> 
> *


Man I wish this was smell o vision so I can scratch and sniff the computer!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm kind of glad I can't. I'd probably eat my keyboard!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Man I wish this was smell o vision so I can scratch and sniff the computer!


Howard, I just tried scratching and sniffing my computer and you are right...it didn't work! LOL. :laughing:


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I just tried scratching and sniffing my computer and you are right...it didn't work! LOL. :laughing:


Try biting the keyboard. Report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I just tried scratching and sniffing my computer and you are right...it didn't work! LOL. :laughing:


Back in the early 1980's there was a scratch and sniff card and while there was a number that popped up on the screen for you, you'd scratch that number that matched that scent.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, _boeuf Wellington_! One of the best.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


>


You have provided the inspiration for the main course for this coming Sunday's family dinner! :happy:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


>


That looks delicious.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks delicious.


With Madeira sauce. You betcha! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks delicious.


Trust us, it is!


----------



## Flanderian

In case you're hungry -


----------



## Oldsarge

I do have this interest in traveling to Argentina . . .


----------



## eagle2250

I'll take that big one on the lower right corner of the grill, please!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Ahi tuna is red . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> In case you're hungry -


https://www.aerolineas.com.ar/en-us...dbm&utm_campaign=Weekend USA&artid=uidcm5gc15


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> With Madeira sauce. You betcha! :happy:


What's Madeira sauce?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ahi tuna is red . . .
> 
> View attachment 31912


I'll just take a tuna fish sandwich instead.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's Madeira sauce?


Madeira is a kind of fortified wine. You make a reduction sauce with it and pour it over meat. Really good!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Madeira is a kind of fortified wine. You make a reduction sauce with it and pour it over meat. Really good!


Sorry I don't eat fancy like you guys do, I'll take mine with ketchup.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 31925
> 
> 
> Where was this snapped. It looks a little like Opie's or Black's. Wherever it is that's a "break the bank" order!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 31925


Got any rib sauce?


----------



## Flanderian

On the lighter side: BLT wrap made with D'Artagnan uncured applewood smoked bacon, grape & yellow tomatoes, bib lettuce and horseradish mayonnaise.










Wash it down with Fat Tire Belgian white ale! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Fathers' Day Lunch. The legendary Deshutes Brewery Elk Burger!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> On the lighter side: BLT wrap made with D'Artagnan uncured applewood smoked bacon, grape & yellow tomatoes, bib lettuce and horseradish mayonnaise.
> 
> View attachment 31930
> 
> 
> Wash it down with Fat Tire Belgian white ale! :happy:


I'd rather wash it down with a bottle of Coke!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> On the lighter side: BLT wrap made with D'Artagnan uncured applewood smoked bacon, grape & yellow tomatoes, bib lettuce and horseradish mayonnaise.
> 
> View attachment 31930
> 
> 
> Wash it down with Fat Tire Belgian white ale! :happy:


Absent the 1/2 pound of bacon, that wrap looks just too darn healthy to be gastronomically appealing! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Absent the 1/2 pound of bacon, that wrap looks just too darn healthy to be gastronomically appealing! LOL.


The also have uncured duck bacon. Given that I've had bits of duck breast fried crispy, I'm itching to give it try.


----------



## Flanderian

Beef Bourguignon -


----------



## Oldsarge

Now that, I can make. Duck bacon, on the other hand . . . I have tried duck breast prosciutto. I had heard about it and was thinking of making some. Not.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> The also have uncured duck bacon. Given that I've had bits of duck breast fried crispy, I'm itching to give it try.


Now you are talking! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Absent the 1/2 pound of bacon, that wrap looks just too darn healthy to be gastronomically appealing! LOL.


That can be arranged, would you like mayo on it too or is that too much for you, Eagle?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Beef Bourguignon -
> 
> View attachment 31953
> 
> 
> View attachment 31952


Is that Beef Wellington?


----------



## Charles Dana

AAAC: Come for the clothes, stay for the food porn.

I hope nobody catches me looking at this stuff.

That reminds me: I was in the public library, in the section where the new non-fiction books were displayed. I was near the audio-visual section, but couldn't see anybody over there because shelves were in the way. Suddenly I heard an agitated, feminine voice: "You're looking at pornography!!" Then a gravelly, masculine voice: "Shut up, bitch!!"


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that Beef Wellington?


No...it is Beef Bourguignon. Beef Wellington is a beef tenderloin, wrapped in a flaky pastry crust. Both dishes are quite delightful , but you have to take out a small bank loan to buy the meat used in preparing Beef Wellington! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Whereas you can make a really fine Bourguignon with 'inexpensive' stew meat.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> Whereas you can make a really fine Bourguignon with 'inexpensive' stew meat.


You can use inexpensive beef. However, I like to buy a whole tenderloin and cut a few steaks and use the leftovers for Bourguignon and Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## Flanderian

Charles Dana said:


> AAAC: Come for the clothes, stay for the food porn.
> 
> I hope nobody catches me looking at this stuff.
> 
> That reminds me: I was in the public library, in the section where the new non-fiction books were displayed. I was near the audio-visual section, but couldn't see anybody over there because shelves were in the way. Suddenly I heard an agitated, feminine voice: "You're looking at pornography!!" Then a gravelly, masculine voice: "Shut up, bitch!!"


My wife caught me looking at naked photos of Chateaubriand with Bearnaise sauce the other night!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I am absolutely certain that the process described in the post above (#757) for preparing your beef Bourguignon and beef Stroganoff yields gastronomically delightful results, but the $19.95 a pound I paid for the piece of tenderloin used to prepare last Sunday's dinner sure gives me pause for thought!


----------



## Oldsarge

Tenderloin is entirely too lean to be cooked low and slow for Bourguignon. Braising cuts come from the bottom half of the animal, short ribs, shanks, etc. Save the tenderloin for grilling if you really like that cut--but as for me? I'll take a ribeye any day. The flavor is in the fat.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now, for a batch of burgers!

















And should anyone require something for a 'meatless Monday' :cold: here's something sinful for you


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For a given value of red . . .


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> You can use inexpensive beef. However, I like to buy a whole tenderloin and cut a few steaks and use the leftovers for Bourguignon and Beef Stroganoff.


I love Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> My wife caught me looking at naked photos of Chateaubriand with Bearnaise sauce the other night!


Was there an actual woman in the photos?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Now, for a batch of burgers!
> 
> View attachment 31964
> View attachment 31965
> 
> 
> And should anyone require something for a 'meatless Monday' :cold: here's something sinful for you
> 
> View attachment 31966


My mouth is watering just looking at the photos.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Was there an actual woman in the photos?


My friend, I think we are talking pure food porn here, in which Flanderian's Chateaubriand was 'dressed' in nothing but Bearnaise sauce. Yum! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Was there an actual woman in the photos?


Worse, there was steak!!!


----------



## Oldsarge

You think you're hungry now? Just wait!


----------



## Oldsarge

And then there's this!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now that is what I consider to be centerfold material!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Now that is what I consider to be centerfold material!


Or the perfect hunting trophy!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, I think we are talking pure food porn here, in which Flanderian's Chateaubriand was 'dressed' in nothing but Bearnaise sauce. Yum! LOL.


Or better yet a naked woman dressed in Bearnaise sauce, (sorry Eagle I'm getting ahead of myself)


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You think you're hungry now? Just wait!
> 
> View attachment 32008


Yes, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Flanderian

Thai Choo Chee Chicken Curry -


----------



## Flanderian

Balsamic Pot Roast with Fresh Herbs and Garlic -


----------



## Oldsarge

Another burger


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> You think you're hungry now? Just wait!
> 
> View attachment 32008


The patty, the bun, the spread, the cheese, and, if I'm correct, bacon peeking out are perfect, but may I please substitute onion marmalade for the crisps on mine? Oh, and a pint of bitter.


----------



## Oldsarge

More red. Some of it meat. I'm hungry . . .


----------



## eagle2250

LOL. Looking through this thread clearly show many of the reasons my weight seems so resistant to any reductions!


----------



## Oldsarge

Then I'll just make it worse.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Thai Choo Chee Chicken Curry -
> 
> View attachment 32035


Say that 5 times fast!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Balsamic Pot Roast with Fresh Herbs and Garlic -
> 
> View attachment 32050


looks delicious!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> More red. Some of it meat. I'm hungry . . .
> 
> View attachment 32057
> View attachment 32058
> View attachment 32059


A lot of food, you sure you'll be able to finish it and make room for dessert later on?


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, dessert these days is little more than a wedge of Gorgonzola and a small glass of Port. Sugar is off limits. So instead of saving room for dessert I sacrifice dessert for seconds.


----------



## Flanderian

Roasted Beef Tenderloin topped with Merlot Shallot Sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Gluttony aforethought!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Roasted Beef Tenderloin topped with Merlot Shallot Sauce.
> 
> View attachment 32087


Time for dinner, Flanders.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy burger to you . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^Add a pile of fries with that burger and you have the makings for a very satisfying meal!


----------



## Oldsarge

LOL! With that burger I don't think I could manage a pile of fries. Now if we were thinking along the lines of a very satisfying meal _for two_, then I'm with you.


----------



## Oldsarge

On the subject of burgers . . .


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Add a pile of fries with that burger and you have the makings for a very satisfying meal!


and a pickle too.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or a peperoncino--maybe two!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Could you add a baked potato and some fresh asparagus to that menu and don't forget the butter and sour cream for the potato? :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Or . . . lobster!


----------



## Flanderian

Caramelized Pulled Beef Brisket -


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Could you add a baked potato and some fresh asparagus to that menu and don't forget the butter and sour cream for the potato? :happy:


I'll take mashed potatoes.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Caramelized Pulled Beef Brisket -
> 
> View attachment 32221


I'll take that on a sandwich with a side of Cole slaw.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard, my friend, you have good taste...or perhaps just know what tastes good. Try putting that coleslaw on top of the pulled pork in your sandwich. You will be pleased with the result.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, my friend, you have good taste...or perhaps just know what tastes good. Try putting that coleslaw on top of the pulled pork in your sandwich. You will be pleased with the result.


I've had pulled pork before it's so delicious on bread. But since My Father's heart attack scare few weeks ago, we can't have that anymore, maybe they can't but I can.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I've had pulled pork before it's so delicious on bread. But since My Father's heart attack scare few weeks ago, we can't have that anymore, maybe they can't but I can.


How about some less foul, fowl? :beer:


----------



## Flanderian

Holiday Strip Roast with Garlic-Herb Crust -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Holiday Strip Roast with Garlic-Herb Crust -
> 
> View attachment 32244


Why, yes thank-you, I will. In fact, just give me the 'seconds' along with it. I'll skip dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Holiday Strip Roast with Garlic-Herb Crust -
> 
> View attachment 32244





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32248


My stomach is growling. Between the two of you guys, I'm going to have to buy my chinos with a larger waist measure! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> How about some less foul, fowl? :beer:


Like fish and other seafoods?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Holiday Strip Roast with Garlic-Herb Crust -
> 
> View attachment 32244


That looks so yummy.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Like fish and other seafoods?


More like one of these guys!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks so yummy.


I live to serve, Howard!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I used to bring pheasant home in the game pocket of my Barbour. The wife greatly enjoyed the feast, but also greatly objected to my carrying dead critters in my coat! Ah well, we can't have it all.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I live to serve, Howard!


Is that picture taken from one of the X-Men movies? To my eye, it looks to be so. __


----------



## Flanderian

Grilled lamb chops with a pesto like topping of parsley, mint and cilantro, absent the cheese used in preparing conventional basil pesto -


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I used to bring pheasant home in the game pocket of my Barbour. The wife greatly enjoyed the feast, but also greatly objected to my carrying dead critters in my coat! Ah well, we can't have it all.


Can I saute your coat? 



eagle2250 said:


> Is that picture taken from one of the X-Men movies? To my eye, it looks to be so. __


Why, no, I used a mirror.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah luv fezzant!


----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> Ah luv fezzant!


Is that a phonetic Yosemite Sam impression?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flanderian said:


> Grilled lamb chops with a pesto like topping of parsley, mint and cilantro, absent the cheese used in preparing conventional basil pesto -
> 
> View attachment 32263


That looks delicious. I also love lamb with sweet. Try injecting a rack with orange liqueur!


----------



## Oldsarge

No, I'd prefer to leave the cheese in. I can just eat pesto with a spoon.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Can I saute your coat?
> 
> Why, no, I used a mirror.


OK...now you are making it personal! Not so long ago, when one of those chain steakhouse restaurants put grilled lamb chops on the menu for a brief time, I drug the wife out three times to the place to order them and never never getting my fill of lamb chops. Now if you will excuse me, I've got to get a towel to dry the drool off this keyboard! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

My late wife couldn't take the smell of lamb, either on the plate or in the kitchen. The only times the rest of us got it was when we went out. Now? Let me at it!


----------



## Flanderian

Coriander and fennel crusted beef roast -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> More like one of these guys!


Is that Quail?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I used to bring pheasant home in the game pocket of my Barbour. The wife greatly enjoyed the feast, but also greatly objected to my carrying dead critters in my coat! Ah well, we can't have it all.


Why did you carry it in your coat?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Grilled lamb chops with a pesto like topping of parsley, mint and cilantro, absent the cheese used in preparing conventional basil pesto -
> 
> View attachment 32263


I like lamb chops served with a side of applesauce.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Coriander and fennel crusted beef roast -
> 
> View attachment 32280


beef is delicious when it's slightly charred.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that Quail?


That, my friend, is a pheasant.


----------



## Howard

I figured let me copy what oldSarge is doing, something to go with your lobster.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Why did you carry it in your coat?


It was the most convenient plact to carry the game while we were out in the field and I had to keep my hands free to hold onto my "Thunderstick!"


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It was the most convenient plact to carry the game while we were out in the field and I had to keep my hands free to hold onto my "Thunderstick!"


Were you afraid it might peck you?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Were you afraid it might peck you?


To be honest, Howard, I wasn't too worried about getting "pecked." Once I've shot them out of the sky, they generally stay dead. If one had ever pecked me through the game pocket of my jacket, I fear I might have soiled myself! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

An interesting ratio . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> An interesting ratio . . .
> 
> View attachment 32337


What is that on fire? A hot pepper?


----------



## Oldsarge

A _very_ hot pepper


----------



## Oldsarge

It's red. It's meat.


----------



## Oldsarge

And so are these!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> An interesting ratio . . .
> 
> View attachment 32337


Those are some seriously small sliders, but they do look appetizing and eating perhaps 25 or 30 of them, they could be filling. The heat in that hot pepper should boost the metabolism to offset the calories!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's red. It's meat.
> 
> View attachment 32349


Pizza, my mouth is watering, give me a slice.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's red. It's meat.
> 
> View attachment 32349


It is 1307 hours and since rising at 0450 hours this morning I have had an unsalted rice cake with perhaps a tablespoon of peanut butter smeared on it and coffee and water...lots and lots of each! I am quite literally starving...and your portrait of a pepperoni pizza did not help the situation. 😭


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh just take up weight lifting and stop letting the personal weight bother you. Powerlifters are expected to be thickset (says the one who just joined the USPA).


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I can't argue with your logic and I can't claim to be a power lifter, but I have been lifting weights pretty much all my life, since entering college a long, long time ago. I still bench 210lbs 12 to 15 times, perform 12 to 15 pull-ups and 15 to 20 dips, and leg press 838 lbs for 30 reps...not bad for an old man. The sad reality is that I've tried to convince SWMBO that all this added weight is muscle. Her response is that a pound of fat weighs exactly the same as a pound of muscle, but the pound of fat takes up a whole lot more space. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

As long as you can do that, I would just buy new clothes. And check into the USPA Powerlifting. You may find that in your age/weight class that there are no entries for Florida. You could be the next state champion! That's what I'm aiming for in Oregon. After all, if there's no competition it's not hard to be best!


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I can't argue with your logic and I can't claim to be a power lifter, but I have been lifting weights pretty much all my life, since entering college a long, long time ago. I still bench 210lbs 12 to 15 times, perform 12 to 15 pull-ups and 15 to 20 dips, and leg press 838 lbs for 30 reps...not bad for an old man. The sad reality is that I've tried to convince SWMBO that all this added weight is muscle. Her response is that a pound of fat weighs exactly the same as a pound of muscle, but the pound of fat takes up a whole lot more space. LOL.


My (young and dumb) advice is: If a lady that looks like Mrs. Eagle and acts/lives the way you say she does tells you to do anything, you do anything she tells you, lest you find yourself without a Mrs. Eagle-like lady.
I hope that was respectful of her. And you, of course.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> As long as you can do that, I would just buy new clothes. And check into the USPA Powerlifting. You may find that in your age/weight class that there are no entries for Florida. You could be the next state champion! That's what I'm aiming for in Oregon. After all, if there's no competition it's not hard to be best!


Oldsarge, you are a wise man. Your advice is much more appealing to my ear(s) than starving myself, as I have been doing and besides, that would be another certificate to hang on my "I Love Me" wall! :icon_jokercolor:



Clintotron said:


> My (young and dumb) advice is: If a lady that looks like Mrs. Eagle and acts/lives the way you say she does tells you to do anything, you do anything she tells you, lest you find yourself without a Mrs. Eagle-like lady.
> I hope that was respectful of her. And you, of course.


LOL. My friend I see nothing young or dumb about the advice you offer. In fact, Mrs Eagle tells me I should listen to you...I shall do that! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It is 1307 hours and since rising at 0450 hours this morning I have had an unsalted rice cake with perhaps a tablespoon of peanut butter smeared on it and coffee and water...lots and lots of each! I am quite literally starving...and your portrait of a pepperoni pizza did not help the situation. 😭


Are you on some sort of diet?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Are you on some sort of diet?


I've been on a diet most of my life, generally cutting back on my eating when my weight crept more than 10 pounds over my target weight of 192lbs and would continue with a reduced calorie intake until my weight dropped back to 192lbs. That seemed to work until we relocated to central Florida several years back. Since then my weight just seems to keep going up, at this point totaling a gain of 38 pounds. YIKES! Consequently my dieting efforts have become much more drastic. 

Thank you for asking, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

After my wife died, I walked compulsively, just to get out of the house, and dropped from 196-ish to 181. (Previously, I had gotten as high as 230!) Then I relocated to foodie Portland. Since then I've gotten up to 211 and am now working my way back down. 207 this morning. Fortunately, so long as I get stronger I can compete in either the 100kg (220 lb) class or, if I can continue losing and don't gain it all back in France, I'd rather be in the 90 kg (198). But either way, there simply aren't any other old farts in the state lifting, I guess, so I just switch back and forth between wardrobes.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 32507


That spread looks positively Argentine!


----------



## Oldsarge

Tomahawk steak


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 32507


That looks delicious, what do you suggest I dip the meat in?


----------



## Oldsarge

A red wine reduction sauce, a Dijon cream reduction sauce, chimichuri . . . Those are just a start. The possibilities abound.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cheesy Bacon Bombs
​
Ingredients:

1 can (8ct.) Pillsbury Grands Flaky Layers Biscuits

Cubed Mozzarella Cheese (1-1″ cube per Bomb)

2 lbs. of Bacon (1 slice per Bomb)

Sticks

Oil for frying (I used Canola)


Cut each biscuit into quarters
Wrap each cube of cheese in the quarter biscuit and make a ball
Roll strip of bacon around each ball and secure with stick
Heat 2" oil to 350º and fry balls (2 at a time) until brown and crispy.
Serve and/or eat warm so the cheese is still gooey


----------



## ran23

Howard said:


> That looks delicious, what do you suggest I dip the meat in?


A plate of garlic mashed potatoes. that was one of my favorite dinners.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Did someone post this before?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps...but some entrees demands we get seconds!


----------



## Oldsarge

That's why I skip dessert!


----------



## Oldsarge

Hamburger overload. I have no idea how you'd eat the second one but I'd give it one helluva try!


----------



## Oldsarge

Let there be MEAT!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A red wine reduction sauce, a Dijon cream reduction sauce, chimichuri . . . Those are just a start. The possibilities abound.


How about Dijon mustard?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> A plate of garlic mashed potatoes. that was one of my favorite dinners.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 32527


What is that? Is that something on a piece of bread? I see frank slices, potato wedges and green beans.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps...but some entrees demands we get seconds!


Or thirds, that's if you're still hungry.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Hamburger overload. I have no idea how you'd eat the second one but I'd give it one helluva try!
> View attachment 32540
> View attachment 32541


God Damn, that's a monster burger!😱


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What is that? Is that something on a piece of bread? I see frank slices, potato wedges and green beans.


Genuflect, Howard! You're in the presence of The Grease of Everlasting Life! The original Italian hot dog.

When Frankie Valli wanted a dog, where'd he go? Jimmy Buffs! (Well maybe Dickie Dee's sometimes too.) When Joe Pesci wanted a dog? Jimmy Buffs! Petey Black? Jimmy Buffs!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well thanks a lot Oldsarge. That burger has me seriously thinking about dinner, at least two hours before I should be doing that!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How about Dijon mustard?


Sure. That's what you add to a reduction sauce before you put in the cream to make a Dijon Cream sauce. Wonderful stuff to spread or to add.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, I skipped lunch touring gardens so I'll be eating a lot earlier than usual.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32575


All this meal needs is mayonnaise for the frites!


----------



## Oldsarge

You are absolutely, positively right!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well thanks a lot Oldsarge. That burger has me seriously thinking about dinner, at least two hours before I should be doing that!


Is that what you're having for dinner, Eagle?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that what you're having for dinner, Eagle?


No . The family's coming over for dinner and we have a guest in from El Paso, TX. I slow roasted an eight pound hunk of standing rib roast (seven and a half hours at 150 degrees and then 10 to 15 minutes at 500 degrees). At the end of that time we set it in the middle of the dining table and attacked that wretched beast like a pack of hungry carnivores!


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, I've got a hot sauce recipe coming up for just that occasion. B'Wana Walt's Simba Sauce: Unleash Your Inner Carnivore! It will be a chipotle pepper blend in a coconut milk base. Probably with ginger and tamarind.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> No . The family's coming over for dinner and we have a guest in from El Paso, TX. I slow roasted an eight pound hunk of standing rib roast (seven and a half hours at 150 degrees and then 10 to 15 minutes at 500 degrees). At the end of that time we set it in the middle of the dining table and attacked that wretched beast like a pack of hungry carnivores!


sounds delicious, enjoy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your steak looks delicious, a fine cut of beef, and based on the clean cuts applied in preparing it for serving, you also have a very fine set of cutlery...methinks!


----------



## Oldsarge

A wet grinder helps enormously.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Your steak looks delicious, a fine cut of beef, and based on the clean cuts applied in preparing it for serving, you also have a very fine set of cutlery...methinks!


I like my steak charred how do you like yours, Eagle?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I like my steak charred how do you like yours, Eagle?


Rare...very, very rare! 🧛‍♂️


----------



## Oldsarge

There is only . . . TORMAK!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I like my steak charred how do you like yours, Eagle?


Blue.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Blue.


What is blue steak?


----------



## Oldsarge

So rare the middle is still cool. Basically it's like a seared ahi tuna steak.


----------



## Flanderian

Cajun Salmon Pasta =


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> There is only . . . TORMAK!
> 
> View attachment 32649


I'm using plain old Japanese water stones. I'm sure that beast is more fun and does a better job, but for people unprepared to make that level of commitment a few Naniwa stones won't break the bank and are fun to use.


----------



## Oldsarge

And they put on a wicked edge! I've used several sharpening systems and they all work once you get the trick of them. It's just that this Tormak came up for sale with all the accessories for less than a stand-alone machine . . . and it had never been used! How do you resist that kind of temptation?


----------



## Oldsarge

Absolute overload!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Cajun Salmon Pasta =
> 
> View attachment 32687


Looks good, what's the side dish?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is supposed to be bad for me. At my age? Like I care!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32759
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be bad for me. At my age? Like I care!


I love bacon, goes good with eggs.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32759
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be bad for me. At my age? Like I care!


If we include the butcher's stamp on the butt end of the slab of bacon, that is potentially a very patriotic breakfast meat...red, white and blue!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

...and it’s loaded with psychological nutrients!


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, I know it's not red. But the table cloth is so just pass the damned chicken!


----------



## Oldsarge

Some serious cookin', here!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and that is just the stove to do it on....a serious stove!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> If we include the butcher's stamp on the butt end of the slab of bacon, that is potentially a very patriotic breakfast meat...red, white and blue!


And don't forget scrambled eggs.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32793
> 
> Yeah, I know it's not red. But the table cloth is so just pass the damned chicken!


Are those hot wings?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those hot wings?


Yanno, I think they are.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32868


That looks delicious, What is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Grilled meat with chimichuri sauce on it, an Argentine specialty. And it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## Oldsarge

There's meat on the one's in the back.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Well, the langoustine is red anyway! Sorrta . . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

And as an







accompaniment . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32979
> 
> 
> There's meat on the one's in the back.


Are we looking at pans of macaroni and cheese, made with larger rigatoni pasta or are those individual sized frittatas? Inquiring minds would like to know! LOL. :icon_scratch: It's always good to know what's porking us up.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at pans of macaroni and cheese, made with larger rigatoni pasta or are those individual sized frittatas? Inquiring minds would like to know! LOL. :icon_scratch: It's always good to know what's porking us up.


The former, I think. Sure look fattening, don't they? 😁


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32979
> 
> 
> There's meat on the one's in the back.


looks delicious, Is that something in cheese sauce?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32989
> View attachment 32990


I enjoy tacos.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The former, I think. Sure look fattening, don't they? 😁


just make sure you have good cholesterol.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> just make sure you have good cholesterol.


My cholesterol is 100% pure government certified Grade A cholesterol! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
It's confirmed...I'm in love! I can only imagine a nice candlelit dinner for two...including just me and that steak.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 33079


Is that steak well done cause I like it nice and crispy burnt.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Is that steak well done cause I like it nice and crispy burnt.


Sorry, Howard, afraid it's not very crispy at all. 

Rather, it appears to comport with my preference of medium!


----------



## Oldsarge

'Cause Howard wanted crispy.


----------



## Flanderian

Peppercorn Crusted Rib Eyes with Burst Tomato Panzanella -


----------



## Oldsarge

A taco extravaganza!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Taco Bell's 31 Taco Big Box? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch: Regardless of the source, it looks tempting!


----------



## Oldsarge

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for some variety . . .


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, Howard, afraid it's not very crispy at all.
> 
> Rather, it appears to comport with my preference of medium!


Something about charred meat that makes it tasty.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33105
> 
> 
> 'Cause Howard wanted crispy.


Wow, that's a monster burger, how about a huge portion of fries to along with it?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A taco extravaganza!
> 
> View attachment 33135


Now that's a meal in itself.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And now for some variety . . .
> 
> View attachment 33157
> View attachment 33158
> View attachment 33159
> View attachment 33160


The four course meal of which gastronomical dreams are made!


----------



## Flanderian

It's red, and I like it! Pasta Puttanesca -

Saute a few cocktail shirmp with sauteed garlic and dump your sauce in and simmer it a while before serving it over the pasta of your choice. And you can't go wrong!


----------



## Flanderian

Where the beef? How about the pork!? Murray Valley Roast Pork With Quinoa & Fig Stuffing & Caramelized Roast Apples & Cider Jus. -


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The four course meal of which gastronomical dreams are made!


and also where trips to the bathroom are made.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Where the beef? How about the pork!? Murray Valley Roast Pork With Quinoa & Fig Stuffing & Caramelized Roast Apples & Cider Jus. -
> 
> View attachment 33167


That looks so delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Where the beef? How about the pork!? Murray Valley Roast Pork With Quinoa & Fig Stuffing & Caramelized Roast Apples & Cider Jus. -
> 
> View attachment 33167


A recipe worth replicating, for sure. Is that a shoulder roast? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> A recipe worth replicating, for sure. Is that a shoulder roast? :icon_scratch:


Sorry, I must admit to a general ignorance regarding pork cuts.  I thought it might be loin of pork, but a quick look suggests it isn't.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Where the beef? How about the pork!? Murray Valley Roast Pork With Quinoa & Fig Stuffing & Caramelized Roast Apples & Cider Jus. -
> 
> View attachment 33167


I have that recipe! I really need to give it a try.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, I must admit to a general ignorance regarding pork cuts.  I thought it might be loin of pork, but a quick suggests it isn't.


The recipe certainly calls for a loin. I think it's just how it's stuffed.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thank you my friend for that clarification, my friend(s). It is my intent to prepare an 'eagleized version' of this presentation temptation for one of our future family dinners.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> The recipe certainly calls for a loin. I think it's just how it's stuffed.


Thanks! It sure looks good! I've had other roast pork with fruit dishes, and they can be marvelous, especially nice once later autumn roles around and you want something hearty to warm up the chilly nights. But would in Portland, it might be less seasonal!


----------



## Oldsarge

It will be another month before roasts like that are reasonable. However, by October? Let me at it. Especially since my fall fig crop will be ripe about then . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

And I'm always good for pasta.


----------



## Oldsarge

A little veg now and again doesn't hurt, so long as it's properly stuffed!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
We've made stuffed green peppers, so why not Taco Stuffed Tomatoes? It's probably a whole lot healthier that eating all those deep fried chips and taco shells. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33195
> 
> 
> A little veg now and again doesn't hurt, so long as it's properly stuffed!


That looks so good, where is the crunchy shell?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33192
> 
> 
> And I'm always good for pasta.


I know it's weird, but I don't really enjoy flat pasta, or even linguine. :icon_scratch:

Round? Great! Other shapes? Great! Possibly my favorite: loosely curled fusilli! Wonderful with puttanesca sauce!


----------



## Oldsarge

Now see? It would be a funny old world, etc. I like small round pasta and all the flat ones (especially when I make them at home) but don't eat tubes or other shapes from one year to the next. Go figure.


----------



## Oldsarge

Antipasto

















The main course(s)


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> I know it's weird, but I don't really enjoy flat pasta, or even linguine. :icon_scratch:
> 
> Round? Great! Other shapes? Great! Possibly my favorite: loosely curled fusilli! Wonderful with puttanesca sauce!


I don't like linguine with clam sauce, it makes me nauseated.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I don't like linguine with clam sauce, it makes me nauseated.


How about some spaghetti and clam sauce?

:happy:


----------



## Flanderian

Flank steak stuffed with spinach, sun dried tomatoes and feta cheese -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Flank steak stuffed with spinach, sun dried tomatoes and feta cheese -
> 
> View attachment 33253


_Une braciole_!


----------



## FiscalDean

Steak Diane


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> How about some spaghetti and clam sauce?
> 
> :happy:


I'd rather have spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I'd rather have spaghetti with meat sauce.


Very nice too!


----------



## Oldsarge

Bolognese sauce, a classic!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Bolognese sauce, a classic!


I haven't had that before, how is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a beef/tomato sauce with milk. That gives it a more acidic hint that's really delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> It's a beef/tomato sauce with milk. That gives it a more acidic hint that's really delicious.


I love Bolognese. It is a labor of love, as are the papparadelle it enrobes. I know that Hazan's recipe is thought to be the standard, but adding a little toasted and grated nutmeg and ground fennel really does IMO make a great recipe a small bit better. I can't claim credit for the idea.


----------



## Flanderian

SPICY GLAZED LAMB TACOS WITH MEDITERRANEAN SALSA -


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, let me at 'em!


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to post #960)
Getting back to basics...now that is my kind of dinner!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's a beef/tomato sauce with milk. That gives it a more acidic hint that's really delicious.


Can you buy it in a jar at a supermarket?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> SPICY GLAZED LAMB TACOS WITH MEDITERRANEAN SALSA -
> 
> View attachment 33308


What sauce would go good on it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Can you buy it in a jar at a supermarket?


Not that I'm aware of. But you might.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What sauce would go good on it?


That's a good question, Howard, to which I unfortunately don't know the answer. But looking at the contents of the silver colored cup in the upper left corner, it appears it could be some form of mole sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> That's a good question, Howard, to which I unfortunately don't know the answer. But looking at the contents of the silver colored bowl in the upper left corner, it appears it could be some form of mole sauce.


I'd say that was a good guess. Of course, _moles _come in so many different flavors and styles, any attempt to identify that particular one would be an exercise in futility. However, if you feel like experimenting, the cookbook _Mexico the Beautiful _has several and they aren't all that difficult. To be honest, I'm inclined to put guacamole on almost everything . . . or Safari Hot Sauce.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> I'd say that was a good guess. Of course, _moles _come in so many different flavors and styles, any attempt to identify that particular one would be an exercise in futility. However, if you feel like experimenting, the cookbook _Mexico the Beautiful _has several and they aren't all that difficult. To be honest, I'm inclined to put guacamole on almost everything . . . or Safari Hot Sauce.


My knowledge of the more extensive side of Mexican cuisine is virtually nil. I've only had a dish with mole sauce a few times, and in each, the mole was prepared with the addition of chocolate, though I believe the character of each was quite different. I recall them as being rich, with a hint of fruit, a little heat and some fine spices. Would have to think such would be an excellent compliment to the richness of the lamb.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now something especially for Howard . . . and it looks pretty good to me, too.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And now something especially for Howard . . . and it looks pretty good to me, too.
> 
> View attachment 33340


:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Personally I prefer soft to crunchy in my tortilla but any port in a storm!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33323


Jeez Louise...now that is just not fair, but Yum, Yum!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> That's a good question, Howard, to which I unfortunately don't know the answer. But looking at the contents of the silver colored cup in the upper left corner, it appears it could be some form of mole sauce.












How about Frank's Red Hot?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

*Steak 101*

Filet mignon and garlic mashed potatoes. Feel like a more refined Argentine Malbec.

(I'll send down the ketchup for Howard!  )


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You sir are inciting me to drool all over my keyboard...but that's OK!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *Steak 101*
> 
> Filet mignon and garlic mashed potatoes. Feel like a more refined Argentine Malbec.
> 
> (I'll send down the ketchup for Howard!  )
> 
> View attachment 33415


How about A1 Sauce instead?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How about A1 Sauce instead?


I thought you were a ketchup man, Howard!?


----------



## Flanderian

Spaghetti all'Amatriciana -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I am so sorry for eating the evidence before photographing. Tonight we had burgers. Really good ground beef seasoned with generic steak rub and cooked MR, served on a bun griddled with Smart Balance, a thick slice of red onion, also griddled in Smart Balance. The buns were dressed with mayonnaise only, and the patty was topped with the grilled onion slice, a layer of Hatch chilis, and melted cheese. Simple but delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 33473


Red meat? :icon_scratch: Perhaps...at least as red as marinara sauce and that's good by me! Pasta, shrimp, muscles, scallops...what's not to like?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> I thought you were a ketchup man, Howard!?


I am, sometimes I like the flavor of A1 sauce.


----------



## Howard

How about some Pasta Puttanesca?


----------



## Flanderian

TKI67 said:


> I am so sorry for eating the evidence before photographing. Tonight we had burgers. Really good ground beef seasoned with generic steak rub and cooked MR, served on a bun griddled with Smart Balance, a thick slice of red onion, also griddled in Smart Balance. The buns were dressed with mayonnaise only, and the patty was topped with the grilled onion slice, a layer of Hatch chilis, and melted cheese. Simple but delicious.


Re - Smart Balance; they make several varieties, and for years, I had used another brand of margarine that was discontinued. When searching for a replacement, I sampled the various versions of Smart Balance and settled upon their omega-3 blend, surprisingly made with fish oil. Because it was healthiest? Heck, no! Because it *tasted* best! I even use it for frying as I would use butter, and it's very nice.



eagle2250 said:


> Red meat? :icon_scratch: Perhaps...at least as read as marinara sauce and that's good by me! Pasta, shrimp, muscles, scallops...what's not to like?


Well, it's red. And some of those shrimp look pretty meaty!



Howard said:


> How about some Pasta Puttanesca?


:beer:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flanderian said:


> Re - Smart Balance; they make several varieties, and for years, I had used another brand of margarine that was discontinued. When searching for a replacement, I sampled the various versions of Smart Balance and settled upon their omega-3 blend, surprisingly made with fish oil. Because it was healthiest? Heck, no! Because it *tasted* best! I even use it for frying as I would use butter, and it's very...


I agree it's pretty good, but I still keep HEB unsalted European Style butter handy! It's almost as good as Plugra for about half the price!


----------



## Oldsarge

Margarine has not touched my lips in fifty years and never will.


----------



## Oldsarge

A two course meal on course . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> A two course meal on course . . .
> 
> View attachment 33487
> View attachment 33488


*YOWZER!!!

:happy: *


----------



## Flanderian

Grilled steak with blistered tomatoes and shaved Parmigiano-Reggiano.

(Tomatoes are briefly marinated in balsamic vinegar with some salt before being grilled. The steak is brushed with olive oil and lemon, salt and pepper)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

that looks so fine.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Grilled steak with blistered tomatoes and shaved Parmigiano-Reggiano.
> 
> (Tomatoes are briefly marinated in balsamic vinegar with some salt before being grilled. The steak is brushed with olive oil and lemon, salt and pepper)
> 
> View attachment 33504


Can I use salad dressing on the tomatoes?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I suspect they have already been drizzled with vinegar and oil. What type of salad dressing are you inclined to add? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Can I use salad dressing on the tomatoes?


I don't know how that'd turn out, Howard. :icon_scratch:

Can't find the original recipe, but my recollection is it called for a marinade of just balsamic vinegar and coarse sea salt. Both have a natural affinity with tomatoes, and an ability to bring out their flavor. But it's a simple flavor profile, and I think in keeping with the rest of the dish. Most bottled salad dressings are pretty complex brews, and I'm not wild about all of them. I like making my own balsamic vinaigrette. Very simple - a decent, but not expensive aceto balsamic vinegar from Modena and Bertolli extra virgin olive oil in a 1 to 3 ratio with a little sea salt and fresh ground black pepper. Very simple and easy to make, best when fresh; and using decent quality, carefully selected ingredients makes a big difference. None of the ingredients is particularly rare, or the priciest versions.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I suspect they have already been drizzled with vinegar and oil. What type of salad dressing are you inclined to add? :icon_scratch:


perhaps French or Blue Cheese?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33530


Now that's a meal right there. 😍


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33530


A three course meal for those real men with real appetites! Although I personally would be inclined to substitute the onion rings for the fries....with a cup of ranch dressing, for dipping.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> perhaps French or Blue Cheese?


How about crumbled blue cheese? It goes with just about everything!


----------



## Oldsarge

Especially bacon!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm a little concerned about the wrappers being left on the hot dogs.


----------



## Flanderian

Balsamic Fig Chicken Marsala -


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33550
> 
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the wrappers being left on the hot dogs.


Are those hotdogs and (I think) Brats on the back of the hot(?) grill still in their shrink wrap? :crazy::icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Are those hotdogs and (I think) Brats on the back of the hot(?) grill still in their shrink wrap? :crazy::icon_scratch:


Isn't that how you cook yours? If you take them out of the packaging first, they just don't have the same flavor.


----------



## Oldsarge

Thank God!


----------



## FiscalDean

TKI67 said:


> How about crumbled blue cheese? It goes with just about everything!


When I'm having a salad, I like French and blue cheese with blue cheese crumbles on top.


----------



## FiscalDean

How about a little steak tartare or a cannibal sandwich as we call it in WI.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A three course meal for those real men with real appetites! Although I personally would be inclined to substitute the onion rings for the fries....with a cup of ranch dressing, for dipping.


or a cup of BBQ sauce.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> How about crumbled blue cheese? It goes with just about everything!


Alright sounds good TK.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Isn't that how you cook yours? If you take them out of the packaging first, they just don't have the same flavor.


I cook my hotdogs in the microwave.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> When I'm having a salad, I like French and blue cheese with blue cheese crumbles on top.


Sometimes I like to add raisins on my salad.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> How about a little steak tartare or as we a cannibal sandwich as we call it in WI.
> 
> View attachment 33579
> 
> 
> View attachment 33580


I've eaten and greatly enjoyed steak tartar several times in the past, but never is a "cannibal sandwich!" I just may have to grind up a steak, slice some raw sweet onion and give it a try! Yum.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> I've eaten and greatly enjoyed steak tartar several times in the past, but never is a "cannibal sandwich!" I just may have to grind up a steak, slice some raw sweet onion and give it a try! Yum.


In certain ethnic groups, it's a New Year's Eve Essential as is pickled herring.


----------



## Oldsarge

I had it at La Copoule in Paris. It was so good I had it again the next night!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Sometimes I like to add raisins on my salad.


There isn't much I don't like in salad. Last night, and probably again tonight, it was red lettuce, leftover green beans, thinly sliced red onion, orange bell pepper, artichoke hearts, a few garbanzos, and a vinaigrette made by shaking three parts olive oil to one part home made white wine vinegar and a little Dijon in a jar to emulsify it. Of course there was also salt, the reason it's called salad! Also I grew up having it after the main course. I recommend that. It's a nice, light way to finish a meal.


----------



## Oldsarge

There's an athletic club up here with the most amazing chef. He concocted a 'blue and bacon' salad with blue cheese and chunks of roasted bacon in it. It may be the best salad I've ever eaten!


----------



## Flanderian

Sage crusted standing rib roast with gorgonzola cream sauce -


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, if you're going to be like that . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Well, if you're going to be like that . . .
> View attachment 33604
> View attachment 33605


You'd need to be an alligator to eat that bottom one!


----------



## Oldsarge

Insane, isn't it? That's a family sized sandwich . . . for a BIG family!


----------



## Flanderian

Beef and ale pie -


----------



## Oldsarge

Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> There isn't much I don't like in salad. Last night, and probably again tonight, it was red lettuce, leftover green beans, thinly sliced red onion, orange bell pepper, artichoke hearts, a few garbanzos, and a vinaigrette made by shaking three parts olive oil to one part home made white wine vinegar and a little Dijon in a jar to emulsify it. Of course there was also salt, the reason it's called salad! Also I grew up having it after the main course. I recommend that. It's a nice, light way to finish a meal.


We use salad as a side dish.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Sage crusted standing rib roast with gorgonzola cream sauce -
> 
> View attachment 33591


Wow, that looks really delicious.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> You'd need to be an alligator to eat that bottom one!


Or a person with a big mouth.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33627
> View attachment 33628


That salad looks particularly scrumptious, what is it?


----------



## FiscalDean

I don't recall if this one has been done yet. If it's a repeat, please forgive me. Nothing like a little bacon on beef.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> That salad looks particularly scrumptious, what is it?


Actually, it's cashew chicken with basil. Very Thai.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> There isn't much I don't like in salad. Last night, and probably again tonight, it was red lettuce, leftover green beans, thinly sliced red onion, orange bell pepper, artichoke hearts, a few garbanzos, and a vinaigrette made by shaking three parts olive oil to one part home made white wine vinegar and a little Dijon in a jar to emulsify it. Of course there was also salt, the reason it's called salad! Also I grew up having it after the main course. I recommend that. It's a nice, light way to finish a meal.


We ate salad last In my house, too. I always thought it was very Italian. Pasta or soup, then the entree and finish up with a salad. Perfectly normal. I don't know where this silly idea of having the salad first comes from. Some French perversion, no doubt.


----------



## Flanderian

FiscalDean said:


> I don't recall if this one has been done yet. If it's a repeat, please forgive me. Nothing like a little bacon on beef.
> 
> View attachment 33634


Delicious! My current circumstances don't afford a decent grill to prepare those, but I once did, and would make them regularly. I know many don't care for an all electric range, but I found its grilling ability splendid. Produced beautiful results, and was easy to control.

I used to visit a restaurant in Johnson, Vermont (Home of Johnson Woolen Mills!) And bacon wrapped grilled tenderloin was on the menu. The difference was they smoked their own bacon. What a difference! Incredibly flavorful compared to the store bought variety.



Oldsarge said:


> Actually, it's cashew chicken with basil. Very Thai.


Yum! Yum!


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> I don't recall if this one has been done yet. If it's a repeat, please forgive me. Nothing like a little bacon on beef.
> 
> View attachment 33634


Now that looks quite tasty.


----------



## Flanderian

SLOW COOKED ASIAN PORK ROAST WITH GINGER GLAZE -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sounds great. What time will you be serving dinner?


----------



## Oldsarge

And I hope you made enough for all of us.irate:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> SLOW COOKED ASIAN PORK ROAST WITH GINGER GLAZE -
> 
> View attachment 33663


That looks like pulled pork.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That looks like pulled pork.


So tender it falls apart!


----------



## Oldsarge

Drool, drool, drool . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Transcend the absurd . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

More gustatory excess


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> So tender it falls apart!


I love it when it's on a sandwich.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Transcend the absurd . . .
> 
> View attachment 33724


That must be the biggest taco I've ever seen, should be a world's record.


----------



## Howard

How about a delicious pulled pork sandwich?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> More gustatory excess
> 
> View attachment 33725
> View attachment 33726
> View attachment 33727


Is the fellow in the last photo going to eat both of those pork cutlet (I think) sandwiches. They gotta get some bigger plates!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33783


You know what goes good with it? a slice of garlic bread.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33783


A healthy, even if not a diet friendly, lunch combo. for sure. The family goes gastronomically nuts over my lasagna, but alas, SWMBO can't partake because of a cheese allergy!


----------



## Oldsarge

A little something for everyone, even the (unfortunate) vegans.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, is that work of culinary art one of your creations. It is truly magnificent from a visual, as well I am sue as a gastronomical perspective!


----------



## Oldsarge

No, just a picture I lifted from Tumblr. However, looking it over closely, I can't help but think how easy it would be to throw together, provided one had the ingredients on hand. And except for the lox, I usually do. Smoked salmon doesn't last long enough in my house to be photographed. 😁


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Smoked salmon is a delicious treat. I miss the time in the early 1970's I was assigned at Wurtsmith AFB, MI. and the salmon fishing I was able to enjoy during that period. I used to take many of the salmon I caught to this local that had a smoker and for every two fish I gave him, he would return one smoked salmon to me. My wife's father was also quite the successful salmon fisherman.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Smoked salmon is a delicious treat. I miss the time in the early 1970's I was assigned at Wurtsmith AFB, MI. and the salmon fishing I was able to enjoy during that period. I used to take many of the salmon I caught to this local that had a smoker and for every two fish I gave him, he would return one smoked salmon to me. My wife's father was also quite the successful salmon fisherman.


I'm buying a drift boat (second hand, of course) because there is supposed to be an epic coho run within the next week and a half. And I _have_ a smoker!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Having just finished eating this mornings breakfast (two eggs, scrambled and a dry English muffin), I came back to the 'puter' and gazed longingly at your post above, #1042. Given the reality that at most I might get to enjoy pizza but once or twice a year, I am now hungry and drooling all over my keyboard!  LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33862


What kind of pizza is that Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Tomato, mushroom, arugula with the arugula (rocket) added after baking. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

I can eat sashimi all day!


----------



## Flanderian

Asian surf and turf -


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33923
> 
> 
> I can eat sashimi all day!


Perhaps Mrs Eagle and I will head out for sushi this evening. Oddly, I seem t6o have developed a strong desire for it!


----------



## Flanderian

Kimchi Fried Rice -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Kimchi Fried Rice -
> 
> View attachment 33942


A robustly savory gastronomical treat, for sure. Is that a bit of fish paste we see drizzeled over the egg? If so, a nice touch!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Asian surf and turf -
> 
> View attachment 33924


Looks delicious, Flanders.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33948


Tacos, I suppose?


----------



## Oldsarge

Tostados, I think, but maybe tacos.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Isn't a Tostado just a flat Taco...with a lid on it? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

No, a tostado has a crispy tortilla. A _proper_ taco's tortilla is just warm, not toasted. Crispy taco 'shells' are a ****** aberration.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> No, a tostado has a crispy tortilla. A _proper_ taco's tortilla is just warm, not toasted. Crispy taco 'shells' are a ****** aberration.


I'll take mine ever so slightly grilled and puffed on the comal with carnitas, queso fresco, cilantro, lime, and serranos, please, and papas if they are ready, black beans and cilantro rice on the side and a XX Amber.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> No, a tostado has a crispy tortilla. A _proper_ taco's tortilla is just warm, not toasted. Crispy taco 'shells' are a ****** aberration.


Your post has made me a gastronomically more intelligent man. Thank you for that!


----------



## Flanderian

*Mushroom Pasta with Bacon -*


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33923
> 
> 
> I can eat sashimi all day!


You may have mine. I still have yucked out memories of my Japanese clients introducing me to live gulf shrimp and still gasping mackerel-like fish that were about seven inches long. The only relief on the table was sake. The only advice for the fish was to eat them head first so that the fins wouldn't stick the roof of your mouth. Suddenly the inside of your mouth feels eerily dry from all the scales. Back to that sake!


----------



## Oldsarge

Your clients were trying to weird you out, I suspect. Proper sashimi has to sit for a time in the cold before its flavor is at its best. However, I have heard of this strange fascination with eating shrimp while they were still alive. Oysters and cheese mites (Stilton, naturally) I can imagine. Shrimp? Nope, just nope.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> *Mushroom Pasta with Bacon -*
> 
> View attachment 34035


With a few minor adjustments to your list of ingredients, that could be a fine plate of pasta carbonara. I could dig into that!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *Mushroom Pasta with Bacon -*
> 
> View attachment 34035


Where's the meatballs?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Where's the meatballs?


*In my belly!!!

irate:*


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Your clients were trying to weird you out, I suspect. Proper sashimi has to sit for a time in the cold before its flavor is at its best. However, I have heard of this strange fascination with eating shrimp while they were still alive. Oysters and cheese mites (Stilton, naturally) I can imagine. Shrimp? Nope, just nope.


Agreed. My father taught me to squeeze a little lemon on an oyster to ensure it was alive prior to eating.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34086


The eating just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The eating just keeps getting better and better!


This thread gets better and better.


----------



## Oldsarge

My idea of a hunting trophy . . . and deer season approaches!


----------



## Flanderian

Instant Pot Bolognese (Hong Kong Style) -


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My idea of a hunting trophy . . . and deer season approaches!
> 
> View attachment 34107


Is that deer?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Instant Pot Bolognese (Hong Kong Style) -
> 
> View attachment 34109


Looks delicious, did you make that?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> My idea of a hunting trophy . . . and deer season approaches!
> 
> View attachment 34107


I completely agree with your philosophy. Other than a couple of whitetail racks I kept for various reasons, my hunting trophys have been limited to the good eats! Years ago I used to take photos of the Bucks I had in my gunsight, Thank gawd I took the pictures before I shot the critter(s), otherwise I would probably have had the village know-it-alls boycotting my ass! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that deer?


Yup


----------



## Oldsarge

The middle ground seems to be that mounting the antlered skulls (Euro style) is acceptable even to my more soft-hearted neighbors but full blown taxidermy creeps them out. I can live with that and it costs less.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Looks delicious, did you make that?


Sorry, Howard, no. I just drooled on my monitor! 😢


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34179


It looks delicious, but I must say that I am mystified by the premium one is charged for a tomahawk as opposed to a regular bone-in ribeye.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's all in the marketing, IMO. Personally, I find regular bone-in ribeye, aged for 6 months, to be the ultimate beefsteak.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, Howard, no. I just drooled on my monitor! 😢


LOL. Indeed we do seem to be soiling a lot of keyboards with our respective slobbering(s)! 🤭


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34179


Is that a pork chop?


----------



## Oldsarge

No, it's called a Tomahawk Steak. It's a ribeye with the entire rib bone attached.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> No, it's called a Tomahawk Steak. It's a ribeye with the entire rib bone attached.


In a restaurant that shall remain nameless you are charged a premium approaching $100 for the extra foot or so of inedible bone! I guess you could recoup some of that by taking the bone home to make stock.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Where do you find 6 month aged rib steak?


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> Where do you find 6 month aged rib steak?


If anyone knows, please post!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> If anyone knows, please post!


I believe most vendors age their beef 4 - 6 weeks at most. I'm not sure if it makes a difference if they're using wet aging or dry aging. I'd think the waste involved with going over 6 weeks would be significant. I'm not an expert, but I'd think if you started out with a 16 oz. steak, you'd maybe end up with a 8 oz. steak assuming the dry aging process.


----------



## Oldsarge

"Most" is probably correct and because of the shrinkage involved, beef cured beyond that is REALLY expensive. But I've had it and for that truly special occasion, it's worth every cent. Should you ever be in Portland, save up many nickels and go the the Urban Farmer. Wow!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Nice fry up. I would only trust Bryan Flannery to age steak that long.

https://www.flannerybeef.com/butcher.html


----------



## eagle2250

Admittedly, rather than red, it had the appearance of mud, but last evening we prepared beef stroganoff to feed the wandering hordes that dropped by for dinner. Looked like mud, bt it was really good!


----------



## Oldsarge

How about red_dish_?


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> In a restaurant that shall remain nameless you are charged a premium approaching $100 for the extra foot or so of inedible bone! I guess you could recoup some of that by taking the bone home to make stock.


Why does it cost so much?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34213


I would rather stick that in between 2 slices of bread.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> How about red_dish_?
> 
> View attachment 34223


Is that a bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwich made with sun dried tomato slices? It certainly looks delicious and the sun dried tomatoes would add a rather gastronomically heavenly punch to the flavor of this sustenance. The thick sliced bacon adds considerably to the sandwiches appeal!


----------



## Oldsarge

Unfortunately, it lacks the essential avocado.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Why does it cost so much?


Because certain kinds of places attract people who are willing to pay large sums for such things. I have not tried it and probably never will, but I doubt it tastes any better than a bone in ribeye I fry at home.


----------



## Oldsarge

After all, there are aways those who are willing to pay more for the privilege of paying more . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Cajun Butter Steak -


----------



## Oldsarge

With chimichuri!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34240


*YUM!!!

:happy: *


----------



## Flanderian

As un-meat as you can get, but yummy: Green Curry Dumplings (Tofu warning! )-


----------



## Flanderian

Bonus shot -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Cajun Butter Steak -
> 
> View attachment 34230


Where would they serve Cajun butter steak?


----------



## Howard

I present to you the triple meat sandwich.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Where would they serve Cajun butter steak?


Your house! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Or mine. But not tomorrow. Tomorrow I'm smoking a 2 lb. pork chop.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Where would they serve Cajun butter steak?


And, Howard, when you make it, I want to be sure you make it right -

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/a21086711/cajun-butter-steak-recipe/


----------



## David J. Cooper

Cajun? I think that much soy takes things out of the bayou.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Cajun? I think that much soy takes things out of the bayou.


If Ms. Miyashiro wants it to be cajun, who am I to argue!? 

If hardly authentic, sounds not bad for quick and easy homemade fusion.


----------



## Flanderian

Garlic Butter Steak (Skillet seared.) -


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> Cajun? I think that much soy takes things out of the bayou.


Somehow I think Paul Prudhomme would approve.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Your house! :happy:


Nope, not at this household.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> And, Howard, when you make it, I want to be sure you make it right -
> 
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/a21086711/cajun-butter-steak-recipe/


Sorry, I don't cook.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34282
> View attachment 34293
> View attachment 34285
> View attachment 34283
> View attachment 34284


All very nice! 
Are those crab cakes on top!? :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> All very nice!
> Are those crab cakes on top!? :happy:


Quite possibly. This is Portland, after all . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34282
> View attachment 34293
> View attachment 34285
> View attachment 34283
> View attachment 34284


You really cook some good meals.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34324


Nice!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34355


YUM!! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian

ONE PAN BROWN SUGAR PORK & APPLES -


----------



## Flanderian

This photo (And food!) is too good not to share! New Jersey's own fresh, locally grown beefsteak (Rutgers) tomatoes , fresh mozzarella, fresh basil with drizzled basil olive oil. (Extra virgin olive oil, garlic, basil, salt and crushed red pepper flakes.) Balsamic vinaigrette may be substituted if desired. Serve with crusty, fresh,* real* bread (Good luck finding it, as virtually all commercially available bread has now been buggered! ) and a full bodied red wine. Oh, yes, and serve this dish at room temperature! (High '50;s-'60's)


----------



## Oldsarge

More from the PNW


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> More from the PNW
> View attachment 34393
> 
> 
> View attachment 34394


Is the second photo a sandwich?


----------



## Oldsarge

A pile of sandwiches.


----------



## Flanderian

There is an unfortunate gastronomic trend that is part of contemporary pop culture of throwing a bunch of disparate ingredients together in novel combinations for nothing more than the sake of novelty and an opportunity to think, "Gosh, aren't I creative and edgy!" It's supposed to result in fresh and delicious new dishes, but most often results only in a mess. A gastronomic _King's Clothes_. This is because the practitioner lacks even a fundamental understanding of these ingredients, and what pairings will best enhance their flavors.

This is an exception. It combines a traditional Iberian sausage with a northern Italian method of preparation into to something I'd think should be delicious. *Chorizo Bolognese. *Topping with burrata is optional and an option I would likely forgo, burrata being for me a gimmicky novelty that adds little in the way of flavor. Though here it does enhance eye-appeal, and might offer a bit of pleasant creamy counterpoint to the spicy chorizo.


----------



## Oldsarge

Perhaps substituting fontina for the burrata would add the desired creaminess while avoiding the odd flavor of burrata?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Perhaps substituting fontina for the burrata would add the desired creaminess while avoiding the odd flavor of burrata?


Nothing wrong with it, but I don't really enjoy fontina. The issue I have with burrata is that it's rather like a half cured mozzarella, but like mozzarella, doesn't seems to be very mildly flavored. I.e., I've yet to learn what burrata can add that mozzarella doesn't, unless you're wow'ed by the creation of a liquid center in what would otherwise be freshly made mozzarella. At least in this dish the creamy center might serve as a nice counterpoint to the chorizo.

Or I might rather shave an entirely different cheese on it instead. :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> ...........................................................
> Or I might rather shave an entirely different cheese on it instead. :icon_scratch:


No, no...that won't be necessary. Recall if you will the wisdom of that old saw, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!" Now please forgive me, as I get back to my drooling!


----------



## Howard




----------



## David J. Cooper

Bolognese should be raw uncured, usually ground meats, stock, a small amount of tomato and a well cooked sofrito. The people of Emilia Romagna sometimes add milk as the meat is browned. Seems weird to me.

Never garlic or basil just salt and pepper and perhaps a bay leaf.

I love buratta with chopped fresh Chiles and fresh olive oil.


----------



## Flanderian

David J. Cooper said:


> Bolognese should be raw uncured, usually ground meats, stock, a small amount of tomato and a well cooked sofrito. The people of Emilia Romagna sometimes add milk as the meat is browned. Seems weird to me.
> 
> Never garlic or basil just salt and pepper and perhaps a bay leaf.
> 
> I love buratta with chopped fresh Chiles and fresh olive oil.


Authentic? Nope! Fine cuisine? Doubtful. Tasty? Very possibly!

https://www.bakersroyale.com/chorizo-bolognese/


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34486
> 
> 
> View attachment 34487


My friend, you do have a way with pictures. Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34486
> 
> 
> View attachment 34487


looks really good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34521


nature's most perfect food!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Red meatless...grilled eggplant layered with a fresh tomato puttanesca and mozzarella.


----------



## Oldsarge

I can eat eggplant all day!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> I can eat eggplant all day!


In the past I'd brush it with EVOO before grilling it, but this time I just oiled the grates and grilled it without more oil. The results were excellent.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is possibly the best possible way to cook eggplant.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> nature's most perfect food!


I definitely agree, goes good with a side dish of french fries.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I can eat eggplant all day!


I can eat eggplant parmigiana.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I can eat eggplant parmigiana.


Then I'll bet you'd like this. Plus it's way quicker, easier, and less messy to make than eggplant Parmigiana.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I definitely agree, goes good with a side dish of french fries.


This might be one of those exceedingly rare cases when I'd pass on the fries. Two gorgeous chili dogs would fill me up quite nicely.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 34528
> 
> 
> Red meatless...grilled eggplant layered with a fresh tomato puttanesca and mozzarella.





TKI67 said:


> This might be one of those exceedingly rare cases when I'd pass on the fries. Two gorgeous chili dogs would fill me up quite nicely.


.....and it's almost disconcertingly healthy! How can something that is so good for you, taste so darn good? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a miracle!


----------



## Oldsarge

This is good for you, too.










This, perhaps, a little less so.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This is good for you, too.
> 
> View attachment 34543
> 
> 
> This, perhaps, a little less so.
> 
> View attachment 34544


Lobster's Ok, but truth be known, I'd rather have the pizza! The body wants what the body can't have! Bummer.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Then I'll bet you'd like this. Plus it's way quicker, easier, and less messy to make than eggplant Parmigiana.


I like eggplant parmigiana when it's on an Italian sandwich hero.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is good for you, too.
> 
> View attachment 34543
> 
> 
> This, perhaps, a little less so.
> 
> View attachment 34544


I'll take the pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge

The Frankie's eggplant sandwich recipe from the NYT may be the best tasting eggplant I've ever eaten.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

SKILLET SHEPHERD'S PIE -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That shepherd's pie sure beats out a lightly salted rice cake for breakfast!


----------



## Flanderian

Lamb Shawarma Chickpea Soup -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The Frankie's eggplant sandwich recipe from the NYT may be the best tasting eggplant I've ever eaten.


Sarge, you've ever noticed why eggplant looks slimy?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> SKILLET SHEPHERD'S PIE -
> 
> View attachment 34646


That looks really good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, you've ever noticed why eggplant looks slimy?


Actually, if it looks slimy, it's not properly cooked. My mother used to ruin eggplant and I hated the stuff until I learned how to deal with it. Broil, deep fry, char or simmer it down to nothing but flavor and you won't have that problem.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Actually, if it looks slimy, it's not properly cooked. My mother used to ruin eggplant and I hated the stuff until I learned how to deal with it. Broil, deep fry, char or simmer it down to nothing but flavor and you won't have that problem.


I don't really like it with spaghetti, I find it nauseating, I like it when it's on a sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge

Paella!


----------



## Oldsarge

A spot of lunch . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34693
> 
> 
> Paella!


Is that Prawn?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A spot of lunch . . .
> 
> View attachment 34697


It needs a side dish of a crunchy pickle and a lot of fries.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Prawn?


Among other things.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fish course and entreé


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Ribeye Steak Pasta Puttanesca -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Ribeye Steak Pasta Puttanesca -
> 
> View attachment 34845


That looks really good.


----------



## Flanderian

Sweet and spicy tomato basil pepperoni pizza.

(And a glass of Orvieto!)


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Sweet and spicy tomato basil pepperoni pizza.
> 
> (And a glass of Orvieto!)
> 
> View attachment 34903


Maybe two!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Y'all ready for this?










Now that's MEAT!!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34908
> 
> 
> View attachment 34909


I love spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I love spaghetti and meatballs.


I like the Tinman!

How about red clam sauce!? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> I like the Tinman!
> 
> How about red clam sauce!? :icon_scratch:


It's pretty good but I prefer my _pasta con vongole_ with a white wine butter sauce.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> I like the Tinman!
> 
> How about red clam sauce!? :icon_scratch:


I don't like clam sauce in general, the smell is off putting.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's pretty good but I prefer my _pasta con vongole_ with a white wine butter sauce.


I prefer my pasta with meat sauce.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I prefer my pasta with meat sauce.


Paraphrasing the Wicked Witch in that classic movie The Wizard of Oz, as she is issuing orders to her legion of flying monkeys, "Bring me that plate pasta and meat sauce...and three or four meatballs too! Soon those ruby calories will be mine, my little pretty." LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^Jeez Louise,
it's at least two hours before the dinnder bell and I'm sitting here starving!


----------



## Oldsarge

Is this possibly the best of all meat?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Have you ever noticed that bacon and eggs always seem to taste just a little bit better, cooked in a cast iron skillet? Why is that? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise,
> it's at least two hours before the dinnder bell and I'm sitting here starving!


Then get yourself a plate and fill it up.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Is this possibly the best of all meat?
> 
> View attachment 34999


How about a BLT?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How about a BLT?


BLAT. You gotta have avocado.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Nasi Goreng (Indonesian Fried Rice) -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Nasi Goreng (Indonesian Fried Rice) -
> 
> 
> View attachment 35075


So how does it differ from Thai Fried Rice?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Edzackery...or pork, shrimp, and vegetable fried rice! I've always thought of fried rice as just plain Chinese carry out. :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> So how does it differ from Thai Fried Rice?


Kecap manis.

https://www.recipetineats.com/nasi-goreng-indonesian-fried-rice/


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> BLAT. You gotta have avocado.


On a BLT? pretty interesting but I could try that.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Edzackery...or pork, shrimp, and vegetable fried rice! I've always thought of fried rice as just plain Chinese carry out. :icon_scratch: LOL.


I like white rice better than fried rice.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> On a BLT? pretty interesting but I could try that.


It's a West Coast standard.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa




----------



## eagle2250

Throw some chopped pepper and mushrooms on the above and we will call it a breakfast burrito! I'm starving. 

PS: Has the hide been left on that slice of Avocado we see at the bottom of the picture? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Throw some chopped pepper and mushrooms on the above and we will call it a breakfast burrito! I'm starving.
> 
> PS: Has the hide been left on that slice of Avocado we see at the bottom of the picture? :icon_scratch:


If it has then I ought to be thrown out of the kitchen! It wasn't present when we ate them. I've started sectioning them with the hide still on and then peeling the hide from each section. They do leave a dark edge where the fruit met the hide, but this way you get the whole fruit.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, should you ever encounter the Mexicola avocado, the skin is edible.


----------



## Flanderian

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 35106


Well, I see a bunch of really tasty stuff, but I'm not entirely sure of everything I'm looking at. Avocado, refried beans, cilantro, onions, and chimichurri marinated steak? :icon_scratch:

Oh, and the tortilla!


----------



## Oldsarge

It looks like dinner for a hot evening . . . with a pint of cold pilsner along side.


----------



## Oldsarge

Duck legs braised in red wine with dried fruit from the Duckshead chino thread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35205


What Do they call that soupy mustard hued mixture in the body of the lobster...there is a name for it, but I just can't recall what is is...this AM! It is edible and in my estimation it's pretty darned tasty. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> What Do they call that soupy mustard hued mixture in the body of the lobster...there is a name for it, but I just can't recall what is is...this AM! It is edible and in my estimation it's pretty darned tasty. :icon_scratch:


Hollandaise?


----------



## Oldsarge

\


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Hollandaise?


That would fit the visual I described, but the term I am trying to recall describes the innards of the lobster cooked into a rather tasty sorta stewed treat. It's driving me nuts...I might have to give Google a try? :icon_scratch:

PS: According to Google it's called the tomalley and they describe it as having a bit of a green look to it. Phew...now I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flanderian said:


> Well, I see a bunch of really tasty stuff, but I'm not entirely sure of everything I'm looking at. Avocado, refried beans, cilantro, onions, and chimichurri marinated steak? :icon_scratch:
> 
> Oh, and the tortilla!


The steak was marinated in about 1/4 cup of olive oil, 1/4 cup of cider vinegar, juice of a couple of limes, 1/2 cup of orange juice, four cloves of crushed garlic, salt, pepper, a cup of chopped cilantro, and a minced jalapeño. I'd usually use skirt, but this was sirloin because it was way cheaper.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35268
> \
> 
> View attachment 35269
> 
> 
> View attachment 35270


I like mine well done wit a bit of char.


----------



## Howard

Who wants Charred Meat?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Who wants Charred Meat?


It's supposed to be bad for you but at my age? Bring on the crunch!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^ (submitted in response to posts # 1219 and 1220) Indeed,
who doesn't love those delicious burnt ends? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's supposed to be bad for you but at my age? Bring on the crunch!


I don't mind "burnt to a crisp" kind of meat, tastes better that way.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35317


Where's the sauce that goes with the shrimp?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Where's the sauce that goes with the shrimp?


https://www.amazon.com/BWana-Walts-...564522555&s=gateway&sr=8-7&tag=vglnk-c2405-20


----------



## Oldsarge

A Cuban sandwich.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35472
> 
> 
> A Cuban sandwich.


That looks so good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge, that looks as appetizing as any Cuban sandwiches I've seen around here and trust me, they really know their Cuban sandwiches in these parts! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's amazing how much meat there is on a deer. I'm still cutting and my freezer is running out of room. Of course, it _was_ pretty well stocked to begin with . . .


----------



## ran23

Growing up, my neighbor hunted and always gave me deer jerky to try.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oldsarge, that looks as appetizing as any Cuban sandwiches I've seen around here and trust me, they really know their Cuban sandwiches in these parts! Yum.


Eagle, have you been to a deli where they name their sandwiches?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35509


I'll take a bowl and fill mine up.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This looks good.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This looks good.
> 
> View attachment 35533


That looks so good, is that medium rare or well done?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Eagle, have you been to a deli where they name their sandwiches?


In Chicago Deli's naming their sandwiches was a pretty common thing, but I haven't seen that done very often here in central Florida.


----------



## Oldsarge

Another one


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Another one
> 
> View attachment 35545


There you go again Oldsarge. Those incredible pictures of mouthwatering gastronomical creations have regularly motivated me to stray down the path of 'busted diets' on an all too frequent basis. Looks like we will be dining at the Tavern on the Golf Course this evening. I'm not a golfer, but am a pretty regular eater! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think that's one of the reasons (besides serious un-coordination!) that I don't play golf. Almost everything I like is centered around food and you can go to the golf course bistro without a single swing at a silly little ball. And if the course doesn't have one, what's the point of going? Bon apetít!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Another one
> 
> View attachment 35545


Now that's what I call a burger!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Now that's what I call a burger!


It's pretty impressive, all right. Strangely, I doubt that I eat a burger a month but I do like looking at them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35577


I also like meatball pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Living a rather sheltered gastronomical life, I can't recall a meatball pizza appearing on any of the menu's I've seen. However, if I ever do, be assured that I will be 'on the jump' to add one to my list of culinary experiences!


----------



## Oldsarge

Meatball pizza must be some sort of New York thing. I've never seen one, either, and I grew up in an Italian household.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Meatball pizza must be some sort of New York thing. I've never seen one, either, and I grew up in an Italian household.


LOL Then you have never been to New York before, Meatball pizzas are really delicious.


----------



## Howard

Have you tried The brand new Cheez It Pizza?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Stooo . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Simple, but satisfying...and it's a whole lot healthier than a Big Mac!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35624


I'll take a slice or 2 or 3.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cornish Pasties.


----------



## eagle2250

Those pasties are almost too tempting to resist! Perhaps a trip to northern Michigan is in order to enable me to scratch that itch! :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Especially during deer season.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35690


My kind of gourmet breakfast sandwich!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35690


That looks like a BLT.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks like a BLT.


It is. An upscale BLT. But it needs avocado.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It is. An upscale BLT. But it needs avocado.


and some mayo.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35722
> 
> 
> View attachment 35723
> 
> 
> View attachment 35724


Home style "surf and turf" perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35765


I love pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35827


That looks like one of those bowls they sell at Kentucky Fried Chicken, The KFC Bowl.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed it does, but KFC doesn't come to the diner on that grade of dinnerware or with that grade of flatware. Also, one might argue that that is not red meat, but it is a very appetizing serving of deep fried white meat and mac&cheese...yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed it does, but KFC doesn't come to the diner on that grade of dinnerware or with that grade of flatware. Also, one might argue that that is not red meat, but it is a very appetizing serving of deep fried white meat and mac&cheese...yum!


I could go for some KFC right now.


----------



## Oldsarge

Popeye's is better.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Popeye's is better.


.....and don't forget to dress it up with those incredible Cajun Sparkles! They are what it's all about.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Popeye's is better.


I've had their chicken and fries and it's so delicious and a bit spicy.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> .....and don't forget to dress it up with those incredible Cajun Sparkles! They are what it's all about.


----------



## Flanderian

Brown Sugar Skirt Steak with Avocado Pesto and Charred Corn Relish -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Brown Sugar Skirt Steak with Avocado Pesto and Charred Corn Relish -
> 
> View attachment 36023


looks delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well it certainly set me to drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> looks delicious.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well it certainly set me to drooling all over my keyboard!


Have at it! irate:

https://nevernothungry.com/brown-sugar-skirt-steak-with-avocado-pesto-and-charred-corn-relish/


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Have at it! irate:
> 
> https://nevernothungry.com/brown-sugar-skirt-steak-with-avocado-pesto-and-charred-corn-relish/


Thanks much for the recipe That just might be the perfect entree for a future family dinner? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Crispy caramelized pork ramen noodle soup w/curry roasted acorn squash -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Crispy caramelized pork ramen noodle soup w/curry roasted acorn squash -
> 
> View attachment 36058


Why do they put eggs in it?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Why do they put eggs in it?


Don't know whether to give you the wise a** answer, which also happens to be true and relevant, that it's good that way. 😬 Or the more significant one that in traditional fine Japanese cuisine the presentation is itself an art form, and they just look lovely.

Often, they're quail eggs.

Edit: You might want to give Nippon Cha and Noodle Box Fusion on Bell Blvd. some tries. Ramen is good stuff!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Don't know whether to give you the wise a** answer, which also happens to be true and relevant, that it's good that way. 😬 Or the more significant one that in traditional fine Japanese cuisine the presentation is itself an art form, and they just look lovely.
> 
> Often, they're quail eggs.
> 
> Edit: You might want to give Nippon Cha and Noodle Box Fusion on Bell Blvd. some tries. Ramen is good stuff!


I will try to look into that whenever I get a chance.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Crispy caramelized pork ramen noodle soup w/curry roasted acorn squash -
> 
> View attachment 36058


Evem more importantly, how do they keep the respective items so nicely segmented in the bowl? In any event, it sure looks tasty!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Evem more importantly, how do they keep the respective items so nicely segmented in the bowl? In any event, it sure looks tasty!


That's a good question! And I haven't sampled ramen as often as I'd like too, the dish seemingly confined to more civilized environs than I typically inhabit. And, when I have enjoyed it, I didn't make a specific point of noting how it was all put together. But I do remember the cook/chef taking great pains when placing items in the dish. And while I may be mistaken, I believe most ingredients don't come together until the bowl is actually served, unlike typical soups in Western cuisine where all the items are cooked together.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 36087


That's a delicious feast Flanders.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 36087


....and there it is. My motivation to head for the kitchen and eat breakfast...two water fried eggs and a dry English muffin.  "They shoot horses, don't they?" :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That's a delicious feast Flanders.


I'd start at 3 O'clock and work my way around the plate! 😄


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ....and there it is. My motivation to head for the kitchen and eat breakfast...two water fried eggs and a dry English muffin.  "They shoot horses, don't they?" :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 36092
> 
> 
> View attachment 36093


You are a bad man, my friend, but as I reflect on your ever tempting pictures and eat the reality of the fare on the plate before me, I swear, those water fried eggs and that dry English muffin do seem to taste so much better!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 36092
> 
> 
> View attachment 36093


Is Breakfast ready yet cause I'm hungry for a second one, This morning I had a bologna egg omelette, cereal and a banana.... just not enough to fill me up.


----------



## Oldsarge

Braised lamb shank with salmon wrapped green beans.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Braised lamb shank with salmon wrapped green beans.
> 
> View attachment 36122


*YUMMY!!! :happy: *


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> *YUMMY!!! :happy:*


It does look delicious.


----------



## Flanderian

Beef Tenderloin Steaks with Herb Pan Sauce -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Beef Tenderloin Steaks with Herb Pan Sauce -
> 
> View attachment 36153


What will you be having as a side dish? Mashed potatoes, Mac and Cheese, corn?


----------



## eagle2250

^^


Howard said:


> What will you be having as a side dish? Mashed potatoes, Mac and Cheese, corn?


It looks like he is have sides of corn and carrots and broccoli with that steak. Yum.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What will you be having as a side dish? Mashed potatoes, Mac and Cheese, corn?


Chateau Latour!


----------



## Flanderian

Char Siu (Chinese BBQ Pork) -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Isn't pork known as "the other white meat?" Any further insight as to the nature of the glaze with which it is topped? In any event it looks tasty.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Chateau Latour!


What's that?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Char Siu (Chinese BBQ Pork) -
> 
> View attachment 36189


That definitely looks better than any chinese food I would order.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Isn't pork known as "the other white meat?" Any further insight as to the nature of the glaze with which it is topped? In any event it looks tasty.


Starts out red. The sauce is red! 



Howard said:


> What's that?














Howard said:


> That definitely looks better than any chinese food I would order.


Get out your pots & pans! :happy:

https://omnivorescookbook.com/char-siu


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Starts out red. The sauce is red!
> 
> View attachment 36194
> 
> 
> Get out your pots & pans! :happy:
> 
> https://omnivorescookbook.com/char-siu


pour me a glass.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> pour me a glass.


Of BBQ sauce!?!? 

:icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Not red, not meat, just 100% Canuck soul food! :happy:

Poutine -


----------



## eagle2250

^^
French fries, smothered in cheese curds and gravy...not a thing healthy about that, but it is potentially very tasty!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Of BBQ sauce!?!?
> 
> :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:


A little bit of the bubbly!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Not red, not meat, just 100% Canuck soul food! :happy:
> 
> Poutine -
> 
> View attachment 36309


I'll stick with ketchup!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> French fries, smothered in cheese curds and gravy...not a thing healthy about that, but it is potentially very tasty!


Not healthy!?!? 

Au contraire, monsieur!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Not healthy!?!?
> 
> Au contraire, monsieur!
> 
> View attachment 36317


LOL....I stand corrected!


----------



## Flanderian

SMOKEY CIOPPINO -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> SMOKEY CIOPPINO -
> 
> View attachment 36324


That sir is what I consider a great bowl of soup and home baked bread for sopping up the remnants! Life is indeed good.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Just arrived today. The 975 longwings are from O'Connell's ($75 off list price with Alden trees included) and the 986 loafers were a lucky find on eBay (About $100 off list). Not too shabby . . .


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> SMOKEY CIOPPINO -
> 
> View attachment 36324


Is that soup?


----------



## Howard

WatchmanJimG said:


> Just arrived today. The 975 longwings are from O'Connell's ($75 off list price with Alden trees included) and the 986 loafers were a lucky find on eBay (About $100 off list). Not too shabby . . .
> 
> View attachment 36330
> View attachment 36331


Um? Is that Filet of Sole? 😆


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Howard said:


> Um? Is that Filet of Sole? 😆


And a tasty one at that!


----------



## Flanderian

WatchmanJimG said:


> Just arrived today. The 975 longwings are from O'Connell's ($75 off list price with Alden trees included) and the 986 loafers were a lucky find on eBay (About $100 off list). Not too shabby . . .
> 
> View attachment 36330
> View attachment 36331


Lovely!

What a catch! 



Howard said:


> Is that soup?


More kinda a fish stew. And yummy!

https://www.killingthyme.net/2019/10/28/smokey-cioppino/


Howard said:


> Um? Is that Filet of Sole? 😆


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Lovely!
> 
> What a catch!
> 
> More kinda a fish stew. And yummy!
> 
> https://www.killingthyme.net/2019/10/28/smokey-cioppino/
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


I don't think I've had fish stew.


----------



## FiscalDean

WatchmanJimG said:


> Just arrived today. The 975 longwings are from O'Connell's ($75 off list price with Alden trees included) and the 986 loafers were a lucky find on eBay (About $100 off list). Not too shabby . . .
> 
> View attachment 36330
> View attachment 36331


I was just about ready to suggest you may have posted to the wrong thread when I remembered the original post from last year. BTW, nice purchase.


----------



## Flanderian

QUICK SPAGHETTI BOLOGNESE -










 +


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> QUICK SPAGHETTI BOLOGNESE -
> 
> View attachment 36341
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> View attachment 36342


What a coincidence. I enjoyed a rather grand platter of The Olive Garden's Braised Beef Bolognese with Pappardele. The wife had shrimp scampi with Angel Hair pasta, arguably not red, but quite good non-the-less!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> QUICK SPAGHETTI BOLOGNESE -
> 
> View attachment 36341
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> View attachment 36342





















Or Spaghetti with bologna

If I didn't read that correctly I would've sworn that it was lunch meat with pasta, Now that would not be a good combination. 🤢


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> What a coincidence. I enjoyed a rather grand platter of The Olive Garden's Braised Beef Bolognese with Pappardele. The wife had shrimp scampi with Angel Hair pasta, arguably not red, but quite good non-the-less!


Did you have the unlimited breadsticks?


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> What a coincidence. I enjoyed a rather grand platter of The Olive Garden's Braised Beef Bolognese with Pappardele. The wife had shrimp scampi with Angel Hair pasta, arguably not red, but quite good non-the-less!


:beer:



Howard said:


> Or Spaghetti with bologna
> 
> If I didn't read that correctly I would've sworn that it was lunch meat with pasta, Now that would not be a good combination. 🤢


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Or Spaghetti with bologna
> 
> If I didn't read that correctly I would've sworn that it was lunch meat with pasta, Now that would not be a good combination. 🤢


It's all in how you braise the bologna! LOL. 



Howard said:


> Did you have the unlimited breadsticks?


You betcha! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks much for the recipe That just might be the perfect entree for a future family dinner? :icon_scratch:


Avocado . . . pesto! Mercy, mercy me. For the California born Italian, this will require investigation.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> :beer:


I know I agree that wouldn't be a good combination.


----------



## Oldsarge

Couple o' steaks.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Couple o' steaks.
> 
> View attachment 36390
> 
> 
> View attachment 36391


Your post has inspired this nights dinner in the 'eagle's crib!' Our oldest Grand Daughter became a vegetarian six months back, but has come to her senses this past week and has returned to the camp of we carnivores! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Couple o' steaks.
> 
> View attachment 36390
> 
> 
> View attachment 36391


make mine well done.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Couple o' steaks.
> 
> View attachment 36390
> 
> 
> View attachment 36391


Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

The cheeseburger's cheeseburger.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Couple o' steaks.
> 
> View attachment 36390
> 
> 
> View attachment 36391


Wonderful!!! :happy:



Oldsarge said:


> The cheeseburger's cheeseburger.
> View attachment 36406


Uh, not so wonderful . . . . 🤢

More of something good is not necessarily better. More of something questionable. well . . . . :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Bubble and squeak -


----------



## Oldsarge

The humble but beloved hot dog. Thank-you Frankfurt-am-Main.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The cheeseburger's cheeseburger.
> View attachment 36406


Wow, what the hell? That's a monster burger!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36429
> 
> 
> The humble but beloved hot dog. Thank-you Frankfurt-am-Main.


How about some relish and fried onions on mine.


----------



## Oldsarge

Another deluxe burger and then . . . OMG!




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Howard

I will top your burger with a 30 pound burger and that is indeed 30 pounds!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I will top your burger with a 30 pound burger and that is indeed 30 pounds!


A couple of those Double Quarter aPounders would indeed put a smile on Ronald McDonalds face! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I would need fifty-nine friends to share it with.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## WatchmanJimG

Oldsarge said:


> The cheeseburger's cheeseburger.
> View attachment 36406


Where's this from?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36570


That is my kind of seafood platter, but why did they sneak in the hotdog/brat? Perhaps it's a longshoreman's version of "surf & turf.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A couple of those Double Quarter aPounders would indeed put a smile on Ronald McDonalds face! LOL.


and even in his toilet.😁


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I would need fifty-nine friends to share it with.


How about making it 60 as I will be one of your friends to share it with.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That is my kind of seafood platter, but why did they sneak in the hotdog/brat? Perhaps it's a longshoreman's version of "surf & turf.


It looks seriously Cajun, to me. That's probably an andouille sausage. Mmm-mm!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I will top your burger with a 30 pound burger and that is indeed 30 p





Howard said:


> Do you eat it, or sit on it!?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36570
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, yum! :happy:
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It looks seriously Cajun, to me. That's probably an andouille sausage. Mmm-mm!


Point taken....I suspect you are spot 0n with your identification of thew mystery meat! Thanks. When we make our annual pilgrimage to Louisiana in January I'll have to hunt down one of those platters, consume it and report back to the Order on my findings! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ooooo, we can hardly wait!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Did someone mention surf and turf?










And for those _not_ eating red meat, some chickenballs.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Did someone mention surf and turf?
> 
> View attachment 36638


:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Did someone mention surf and turf?
> 
> View attachment 36638
> 
> 
> And for those _not_ eating red meat, some chickenballs.
> View attachment 36639


Life is indeed good! Now please tell us those meatballs are baseball sized, rather than those pathetic golf ball sized creations that seem to be popular these days .


----------



## Howard

Well you could sit on it.










This is a burger chair, whatever you do, this is not edible.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36609
> 
> 
> View attachment 36610


or you can put them together and have a Lobster Pizza.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Well you could sit on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a burger chair, whatever you do, this is not edible.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> or you can put them together and have a Lobster Pizza.


LOBSTER CROQUE MADAME -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> LOBSTER CROQUE MADAME -
> 
> View attachment 36684


Those really look good.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Those really look good.


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Korean Army Soup -


----------



## Flanderian

Beef Chow Fun with Chinese Broccoli -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Beef Chow Fun with Chinese Broccoli -
> 
> View attachment 36766


You know, until I viewed your post and googled it, I never realized there was a difference between regular broccoli and Chinese Broccoli. I learn something new almost every day I visit AAAC. Thank you.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Beef Chow Fun with Chinese Broccoli -
> 
> View attachment 36766


You can easily get that a Chinese fast food place along with soy sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tacos even if it's not Tuesday


----------



## Oldsarge

Some chili perhaps?


----------



## Oldsarge

One can never have too much pizza!


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for the meat!









with a chicken side


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> One can never have too much pizza!
> 
> View attachment 36813


*YES!!! :happy:*


----------



## Flanderian

Bacon wrapped filet mignon -










*+*


----------



## Oldsarge

Equals an enchanted evening!


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> One can never have too much pizza!
> 
> View attachment 36813


I wasn't hungry. Until this. Now famished. I mean literally half a second...


----------



## Oldsarge

That happens around a pizza oven!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Some chili perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 36812


I'll take them both chili and tacos, makes for a nice meal.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> One can never have too much pizza!
> 
> View attachment 36813


I can chow down about 2 or 3 slices. What about you?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Tacos even if it's not Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 36809
> 
> 
> View attachment 36811


Oldsarge, you are quite the unintended product influencer. Looks like the wife and I will be making a run to Tijuana Flat's for lunch! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Oldsarge

Could a steak be more perfectly cooked?


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh dear lord . . . 









And like I said above . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36849
> 
> 
> Could a steak be more perfectly cooked?


LOL, the short answer to your question is no, but I would add that your pic looks very much like the main course of the lunch we will be serving at the Eagle's Roost to our guests during halftime of the Penn State/Ohio State football game this Saturday! The wife's homemade potato salad, corn on the cob and a seven layer salad will round out the menu, with strawberry shortcake as a dessert. If Ohio State is rompin and stompin all over Penn State, the guests will eat steak and I'll be eating crow!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36849
> 
> 
> Could a steak be more perfectly cooked?


👍 👍 👍

:happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Garlic chicken and roast 'taters.









But I'm not sure what this is. Sushi, perhaps?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Oh dear lord . . .
> View attachment 36859
> 
> 
> And like I said above . . .


I think I saw this on pornhub.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36849
> 
> 
> Could a steak be more perfectly cooked?


I like my steak well done.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Garlic chicken and roast 'taters.
> View attachment 36876
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure what this is. Sushi, perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 36878


Oldsarge, you remain a friend and I consider you to be a mentor (in some regards), but considering today's post in combination with so may other posts you have offered in this thread, I am forced to conclude that you may also be an evil genius at tormenting we dieters with these ever so tempting pictures of gastronomical delights!  LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Oldsarge, you remain a friend and I consider you to be a mentor (in some regards), but considering today's post in combination with so may other posts you have offered in this thread, I am forced to conclude that you may also be an evil genius at tormenting we dieters with these ever so tempting pictures of gastronomical delights!  LOL.


Well, evil genius is better than no genius, at all, isn't it?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36915
> 
> 
> View attachment 36916


I think those would be Nashville Hot Wings?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I think those would be Nashville Hot Wings?


Got me. I just find and post pictures.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36940
> 
> 
> View attachment 36941
> 
> 
> View attachment 36942
> 
> 
> View attachment 36943
> 
> 
> View attachment 36944


That looks like a feast fit for a king.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for something lighter . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Bacon insanity!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For a cold night


----------



## Howard

Sarge you always post meals fit for a king! 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Sarge you always post meals fit for a king! 👍


....and should any of you Kings wish to enjoy Oldsarge's gastronomical delights by candlelight, I saw an ad this morning for candles that give off an aroma of White Castle Cheeseburgers, as they burn! How's that for ambiance?


----------



## Oldsarge

Bacon wrapped prawns! Dearie, dearie me . . .


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....and should any of you Kings wish to enjoy Oldsarge's gastronomical delights by candlelight, I saw an ad this morning for candles that give off an aroma of White Castle Cheeseburgers, as they burn! How's that for ambiance?


How about a vape smoke that smells like White Castle burgers?


----------



## FiscalDean

That stuff will kill you!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Paella!










And country fried chicken!


----------



## Howard

That Paella looks really good,Sarge.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37298


My dream breakfast of steak and eggs. It just can't get any better than that!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My dream breakfast of steak and eggs. It just can't get any better than that!


My dream breakfast would be eggs, bacon, sausage, toast with butter and a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Yesterday I had Shakshuka with sourdough toast. Capital!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Yesterday I had Shakshuka with sourdough toast. Capital!
> 
> View attachment 37425


My friend, you do provide a rather persuasive counter argument for a favorite breakfast....at least in Israel! Otherwise, might we call that dinner? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you do provide a rather persuasive counter argument for a favorite breakfast....at least in Israel! Otherwise, might we call that dinner? LOL.


I've been known to enjoy it at any of the day's meals. If it's breakfast I call it shakshuka. If lunch or dinner _uvos en diabolo_. Not a whole lot of difference between them.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you do provide a rather persuasive counter argument for a favorite breakfast....at least in Israel! Otherwise, might we call that dinner? LOL.


Just like steak and eggs, you can have steak for breakfast or you can have it for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Cranberry cider braised beef stew with rosemary polenta. -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Cranberry cider braised beef stew with rosemary polenta. -
> 
> View attachment 37565


I could have that soup on a cold day to warm me up.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Cranberry cider braised beef stew with rosemary polenta. -
> 
> View attachment 37565


Given the time of day I am looking at this post (Oh-dark-thirty), my decidedly empty stomach and the essential nature of polenta, I'm thinking that bowl of stew might make quite a good breakfast! :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I could have that soup on a cold day to warm me up.


It would indeed, Howard!



eagle2250 said:


> Given the time of day I am looking at this post (Oh-dark-thirty), my decidedly empty stomach and the essential nature of polenta, I'm thinking that bowl of stew might make quite a good breakfast! :amazing:


I've enjoyed polenta less often than I may have wished. But rather like Italian grits, I perceive it as a comforting base that both enriches and takes on the character of more savory foods with which it's served.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37665


Open a bottle of Chateau Latour, I'm commin' over!!!


----------



## Flanderian

Chicken Sausage and Shrimp Gumbo -


----------



## Oldsarge

Hey, Mikel, this site needs a drool emoji! Like this, only moreso.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37637
> 
> 
> View attachment 37638


My stomach is rumbling and my mouth is watering. Clearly todays pics are a good choice, but I must ask, when eating the bacon pieces in the top picture, does one nibble off one section at a time from the wood skewer or just consume the whole clump of sectioned bacon slices in a single chomp? I'm more inclined to rush right in and just eat it and then move right on to the steaks and shrimp!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Open a bottle of Chateau Latour, I'm commin' over!!!
> 
> View attachment 37670


He better add some dessert too.


----------



## Flanderian

Tagliata with asparagus and parmesan vinaigrette -


----------



## Oldsarge

Let the gnawin' begin!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37721
> 
> 
> Let the gnawin' begin!


Oh Boy! A rack of ribs.


----------



## Oldsarge

And some meatballs on the side.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

GRILLED SKIRT STEAK WITH CILANTRO PESTO -


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37787


In late January we will be making our annual pilgrimage to Louisiana, where I will feast on a crap ton of those boiled crawdads....perhaps one of the most savory of the red meats(?)!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37787





eagle2250 said:


> In late January we will be making our annual pilgrimage to Louisiana, where I will feast on a crap ton of those boiled crawdads....perhaps one of the most savory of the red meats(?)!


Must confess that I've been an admirer of crayfish from a distance. They're legendary in Cajun America, where I've heard them described in song as "Mud Bugs." Certainly fond of lobster, and except for the scant portions, I suspect I'd enjoy these mini's equally well.

Though the comparatively smaller amount of meat might engender frustration - I was dining on a similar crustacean at a good restaurant, and when the waitress noticed my struggles with a knife and fork to extract the meat, she picked up a specimen to demonstrate, and announced "The flavor's in the brains, you have to suck the head!"

Oh, well!


----------



## Oldsarge

I have yet to find a product from the sea I won't eat . . . of course no one has ever offered me hag fish!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I have yet to find a product from the sea I won't eat . . . of course no one has ever offered me hag fish!


What's hag fish?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Must confess that I've been an admirer of crayfish from a distance. They're legendary in Cajun America, where I've heard them described in song as "Mud Bugs." Certainly fond of lobster, and except for the scant portions, I suspect I'd enjoy these mini's equally well.
> 
> Though the comparatively smaller amount of meat might engender frustration - I was dining on a similar crustacean at a good restaurant, and when the waitress noticed my struggles with a knife and fork to extract the meat, she picked up a specimen to demonstrate, and announced "The flavor's in the brains, you have to suck the head!"
> 
> Oh, well!


LOL. I have occasionally sucked the crawfish head(s) to prove I was a "real man," but frankly never enough to qualify as a "real Cajun!"


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


>


🤢

No Thank you, I would not make that a delicacy.


----------



## Oldsarge

A more attractive choice.


----------



## Oldsarge

This must be the 'after' photo.


----------



## Oldsarge

State dinner at the White House?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37909
> 
> 
> State dinner at the White House?


Indeed, based on feedback from the participants, one of the best they ever had! A really good burger can be hard to beat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37909
> 
> 
> State dinner at the White House?












You would need Casey Webb from Man vs. Food to finish those burgers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Herb Crusted Roast Beef with Horseradish Sauce -


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You would need Casey Webb from Man vs. Food to finish those burgers.


Looks like that man sized plate of spaghetti just gave birth the the world's largest meatball! I generally like pasta, but as that picture illustrates, presentation can make a world of difference.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37944


How about a salad to act as a side dish?


----------



## Flanderian

STEAK AND VEGETABLE PIE WITH FILO PASTRY -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> STEAK AND VEGETABLE PIE WITH FILO PASTRY -
> 
> View attachment 37981


It has sort of a British flair about it.....yummy!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> It has sort of a British flair about it.....yummy!


Meat pie and red ale! :happy:










*+








*


----------



## Oldsarge

And here I am making a chicken thigh with spaghetti and fried asparagus. It seems somehow so . . . paltry! The trials of living alone.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Meat pie and red ale! :happy:
> 
> View attachment 37982
> 
> 
> *+
> 
> View attachment 37983
> *


My friend, your most recent two posts to this thread have me jonesing for a Pasty...lot of carbs, lot of fat and a whole lot of sodium, but a gastronomical delight none-the-less!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> And here I am making a chicken thigh with spaghetti and fried asparagus. It seems somehow so . . . paltry! The trials of living alone.


I betcha Portland has more than one place where you can order a decent meat pie as takeaway, and Smithwick comes in bottles too.! (A phenomenon for which I am grateful! :icon_saint7kg And don't disdain takeaway pies, while on holiday in London I survived on meat pies that may have been there since Dickens! Just heat the rascal up, add your condiment fruit sauce, and pour your ale!

irate:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, your most recent two posts to this thread have me jonesing for a Pasty...lot of carbs, lot of fat and a whole lot of sodium, but a gastronomical delight none-the-less!


Ah! A true believer!!! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, your most recent two posts to this thread have me jonesing for a Pasty...lot of carbs, lot of fat and a whole lot of sodium, but a gastronomical delight none-the-less!


And they're so blamed easy to make. Just take your hamburger fixings-of-choice and wrap them in puff pastry. Instant Welsh decadence.


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> Ah! A true believer!!! :icon_saint7kg:


Edit: The steak and kidney is traditional, and lest we forget, there's also Shepherd's Pie. -


----------



## Oldsarge

the OMG burger!










And some sides . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Considering Oldsarge's post above, suffice it to say...."life is good"...real good! :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Meat pie and red ale! :happy:
> 
> View attachment 37982
> 
> 
> *+
> 
> View attachment 37983
> *


I'll skip the ale, hand me a can of Coke.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> the OMG burger!
> 
> View attachment 37991
> 
> 
> And some sides . . .
> View attachment 37992


That's a belly bustin' burger right there!


----------



## Howard

Anyone care for sausage, To let you know these cans contain a whopping 1060mg of sodium so take caution!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Anyone care for sausage, To let you know these cans contain a whopping 1060mg of sodium so take caution!


That's one of the two staples we survived on in the military, the other being Chef Boyardee ravioli. (Yes, our mess hall was that bad! 🤢)


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> That's one of the two staples we survived on in the military, the other being Chef Boyardee ravioli. (Yes, our mess hall was that bad! 🤢)


Our Family really can't eat high sodium content that much anymore since My Father suffered a heart attack this year and now we're trying to cut down on sodium and now having less sodium or low calorie products. When My Father and I go food shopping we always look at the back of the products and these things such as soups and sauces contain close to 1,000mg worth of sodium and that's bad.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Our Family really can't eat high sodium content that much anymore since My Father suffered a heart attack this year and now we're trying to cut down on sodium and now having less sodium or low calorie products. When My Father and I go food shopping we always look at the back of the products and these things such as soups and sauces contain close to 1,000mg worth of sodium and that's bad.


Sorry for your dad, and hoping for his continued improved health in the new year!

Sounds like a sound dietary policy, considering you circumstance.s


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Sorry for your dad, and hoping for his continued improved health in the new year!
> 
> Sounds like a sound dietary policy, considering you circumstances


We're not having sodas anymore which is good and also cut down everything that is high in sodium content.


----------



## Flanderian

JJAMPPONG -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> JJAMPPONG -
> 
> View attachment 38032


AKA: A gastroenterologcal flame thrower in a bowl...Korean solders eat that to toughen up and they are known to be pretty tough dudes! I could eat that...but only with a side order of Tums. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> JJAMPPONG -
> 
> View attachment 38032


Is that like a soup?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that like a soup?


I think of it more like a stew...a very spicy stew, one that can be enjoyed as it goes in and can be enjoyed one last time as it goes out!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> AKA: A gastroenterologcal flame thrower in a bowl...Korean solders eat that to toughen up and they are known to be pretty tough dudes! I could eat that...but only with a side order of Tums. LOL.


And how about a chaser of kimchi ramen!? 👹


----------



## Oldsarge

I like kimchee so much I make my own. You ought to try it on a baked sweet potato.


----------



## Oldsarge

the next time you decide to have a steak . . .










put a egg on it!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> the next time you decide to have a steak . . .
> 
> View attachment 38057
> 
> 
> put a egg on it!


The steak and egg breakfasts that I occasionally allow myself to enjoy will never be the same. I must say, I like your style!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> the next time you decide to have a steak . . .
> 
> View attachment 38057
> 
> 
> put a egg on it!


Isn't steak and eggs considered a breakfast item?


----------



## FiscalDean

While eggs are most often associated with breakfast, I'm here to say eggs are tasty any time of day. I grew up with very frugal parents. My mother was from a family of 12 children that by any standards would be considered dirt poor. My father, who was 60 years old when I was born, lost his life savings of $500 during the depression. Scrambled eggs for dinner was a fairly common. I don't recall steak at any meals while growing up.


----------



## Oldsarge

When you like your steak black and blue.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> When you like your steak black and blue.
> 
> View attachment 38076


......and cooked just the way Iike it......Yum!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> When you like your steak black and blue.
> 
> View attachment 38076


I'll run him by, maybe he'll let you take a bite!


----------



## Flanderian

Coffee rubbed prime rib roast with roasted garlic gorgonzola butter -


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> When you like your steak black and blue.
> 
> View attachment 38076


I like my steak char-broiled.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I'll run him by, maybe he'll let you take a bite!
> 
> View attachment 38087


Now that was a lot of Bull...talking about the picture, not the caption! It's not my intention to steer you in the wrong direction. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pork carnitas










Not pork carnitas . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm almost afraid to ask what this is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask what this is.
> 
> View attachment 38106


Indeed, some things are better left unsaid...just enjoy the moment! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask what this is.
> 
> View attachment 38106


Could be a pulled pork sandwich?


----------



## Flanderian

Pork belly kimchi stew -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Pork belly kimchi stew -
> 
> View attachment 38255


It's got pork belly _and_ kimchi? What's not to like? Needs a cool porter or stout to go with it--just not Korean beer. It's ghastly.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> It's got pork belly _and_ kimchi? What's not to like? Needs a cool porter or stout to go with it--just not Korean beer. It's ghastly.


Thanks for the warning! 

:beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Thanks for the warning!
> 
> :beer:


I've read ( no personal experience ) that North Korean beer is actually superior to the South's. I tell you, after multiple trips there, that the two varieties available in the south are basically execrable. They are so bad (and so is soju!) the I could go 2-3 weeks without consuming a drop of alcoholics beverage. Admittedly, I was last there nearly 35 years ago but I have had no reports to disprove my original impression. If you must be in Korea and really need a drink, buy an import, ANY import.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> I've read ( no personal experience ) that North Korean beer is actually superior to the South's. I tell you, after multiple trips there, that the two varieties available in the south are basically execrable. They are so bad (and so is soju!) the I could go 2-3 weeks without consuming a drop of alcoholics beverage. Admittedly, I was last there nearly 35 years ago but I have had no reports to disprove my original impression. If you must be in Korea and really need a drink, buy an import, ANY import.


Judging from appearances, North Korean beer can't be *that* bad!


----------



## Oldsarge

Christmas dinner will be chicken roasted on a bed of rosemary branches with roast sweet potatoes and a green salad . . . and eggnog!


----------



## Flanderian

Spaghetti carbonara -


----------



## eagle2250

Alas, we didn't take a picture to memorialize the occasion, but the main attraction at Christmas Dinner was a sizable chunk of prime rib roast...a crispy dark brown hou coming out of the oven, but with a pleasingly juicy and red inside.


----------



## Howard

Just this morning I had a Chorizo along with my egg omelette but little did I know that the sausage contains 730mg of sodium, hope that doesn't affect my blood pressure.


----------



## Flanderian

Oven braised beef on mashed potatoes -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Oven braised beef on mashed potatoes -
> 
> View attachment 38500


Add some succotash to that meat mixture and you have an Upside Down Shepard's Pie. It is rather tempting!


----------



## Flanderian

Slow cooked Scottish beef stew -


----------



## Oldsarge

Today the Dungeness Crab season opens. Guess what New Year's Eve's dinner will be.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Today the Dungeness Crab season opens. Guess what New Year's Eve's dinner will be.
> 
> View attachment 38552


Tube steak? ? ? :icon_scratch:










:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Today the Dungeness Crab season opens. Guess what New Year's Eve's dinner will be.
> 
> View attachment 38552





Flanderian said:


> Tube steak? ? ? :icon_scratch:
> 
> View attachment 38553
> 
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Or have both and call it "Hillbilly surf and turf!" LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Or have both and call it "Hillbilly surf and turf!" LOL.


 :laughing:


----------



## Flanderian

Blue cheese crusted steak -


----------



## Oldsarge

Santa Margarita Tri-tip BBQ


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Today the Dungeness Crab season opens. Guess what New Year's Eve's dinner will be.
> 
> View attachment 38552


Crab Meat?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Tube steak? ? ? :icon_scratch:
> 
> View attachment 38553
> 
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


What's on that frank?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> What's on that frank?


Stuff. Looks like a Frankenfurter to me!


----------



## Flanderian

Essential New Year's Day delicacy.

Name it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Essential New Year's Day delicacy.
> 
> Name it!
> 
> View attachment 38589


Four raw eggs ...an iconic "Rocky Balboa" fitness breakfast! I prefer my eggs just a little more well done. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38596


I'll have mine well done.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Four raw eggs ...an iconic "Rocky Balboa" fitness breakfast! I prefer my eggs just a little more well done. LOL.


Sorry, no cigar!

Hint: They're a sequel to the night before.


----------



## FiscalDean

I'm not sure if there is a specific name but it's likely referred to as the "hair of the dog that bit you".


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Four raw eggs ...an iconic "Rocky Balboa" fitness breakfast! I prefer my eggs just a little more well done. LOL.





FiscalDean said:


> I'm not sure if there is a specific name but it's likely referred to as the "hair of the dog that bit you".


Gentlemen, you behold the venerable Prairie Oyster! :happy:

https://makemeacocktail.com/cocktail/7261/prairie-oyster/


----------



## Flanderian

Thai Drunken Noodles -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Gentlemen, you behold the venerable Prairie Oyster! :happy:
> 
> https://makemeacocktail.com/cocktail/7261/prairie-oyster/





Flanderian said:


> Thai Drunken Noodles -
> 
> View attachment 38618


Wel, if given the choice of a Prarie Oyster or a nice big bowl of "Thai Drunken Noodles," I'll tale the drunken noodles every time!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Thai Drunken Noodles -
> 
> View attachment 38618


AKA: Lo Mein


----------



## Flanderian

Pasta Puttanesca -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Pasta Puttanesca -
> 
> View attachment 38680


That looks good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Starters and main.


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> Pasta Puttanesca -
> 
> View attachment 38680


I wouldn't pair Malbec with many Italian inspired dishes, but I'd sure like to try it with Pasta Puttanesca!


----------



## Oldsarge

And now, for your total enjoyment, the MESSYBURGER!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Starters and main.
> View attachment 38682
> 
> 
> View attachment 38683


Yum on both counts!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Starters and main.
> View attachment 38682
> 
> 
> View attachment 38683


I like when ribs are off the bone.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And now, for your total enjoyment, the MESSYBURGER!
> 
> View attachment 38693


What is on that messy burger?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is on that messy burger?


Well, it looks like three patties with grilled cheese, bacon, caramelized onions, thousand island dressing, lettuce, tomato and at least two kinds of pickles. Anyone see anything more?


----------



## ran23

I didn't discover Malbec until I moved to the PNW in 2007. or is that when they started making it??


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> I didn't discover Malbec until I moved to the PNW in 2007. or is that when they started making it??


Good lord, no. Malbec is a vine with an ancient history. It's just that for the longest time it was purely a blending grape. Varietals of high percentage Malbec are a relatively new thing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbec


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> What is on that messy burger?


Whatever is on it would be on me before I swallowed the first bite.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38697
> 
> 
> View attachment 38698


Where oh where does one find a dinner platter like that depicted in the first photo? I just gotta get me one of those. New Years resolution, be damned!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Where oh where does one find a dinner platter like that depicted in the first photo? I just gotta get me one of those. New Years resolution, be damned!


Well, there's a Texas publication called the Texas Monthlyt that alleges that Portland has the best BBQ outside of Austin . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38740


This past Friday, enroute to a wrestling tournament our Grandsons were competing in, we stopped at a restaurant called First Watch for brunch(?) and enjoyed bacon prepared with a brown sugar glaze for an appetizer. Fried bacon is always a sure gastronomical delight, but a brown sugar glaze makes it even better! Alas, the boys missed it, traveling with the team on the team bus and they did make their respective weights, which was a good thing. One finished 1st in his weight class and the other finished 3rd in his weight class. Count me as a proud Grandpa!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Well, it looks like three patties with grilled cheese, bacon, caramelized onions, thousand island dressing, lettuce, tomato and at least two kinds of pickles. Anyone see anything more?


No But I will take a slow bite.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's another:










And for those who prefer eating with knife and fork . . .










Or


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Here's another:
> 
> View attachment 38834
> 
> 
> And for those who prefer eating with knife and fork . . .
> 
> View attachment 38835
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 38837


Yummy shellfish! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian

Spicy Roast Beef with Eggplant, Mozzarella and Cherry Peppers -


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Here's another:
> 
> View attachment 38834
> 
> 
> And for those who prefer eating with knife and fork . . .
> 
> View attachment 38835
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 38837


Oh good lawd, I'm in lust...time for a food orgy!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Here's another:
> 
> View attachment 38834
> 
> 
> And for those who prefer eating with knife and fork . . .
> 
> View attachment 38835
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 38837


I kinda wonder how your cholesterol level is Sarge?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oh good lawd, I'm in lust...time for a food orgy!


And a food coma later on.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I kinda wonder how your cholesterol level is Sarge?


Mine? As my MD says, my blood chemistry is golden. Diet has almost nothing to do with blood cholesterol. It's produces in the liver and is a vital component of the immune system. Have an egg or two.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Mine? As my MD says, my blood chemistry is golden. Diet has almost nothing to do with blood cholesterol. It's produces in the liver and is a vital component of the immune system. Have an egg or two.


Mine has been OK so says the regular doctor which I see once a year.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Asian Shredded Chicken Salad -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39129
> 
> 
> View attachment 39130
> 
> 
> View attachment 39131


Table for two, please. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39157


As I contemplated today's more healthful option, I swear I could almost feel my cholesterol dropping...now that's a new experience! LOL. 

PS: It looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's Tuesday. Just sayin' . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Spicy Turkish Style Baked Eggs -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Spicy Turkish Style Baked Eggs -
> 
> View attachment 39182


Assuming the pan to be a 12" cast iron skillet, that is one big(!) egg. Ostrich, perhaps? Can we have a few more details on the meat sauce the egg is sitting on?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Assuming the pan to be a 12" cast iron skillet, that is one big(!) egg. Ostrich, perhaps? Can we have a few more details on the meat sauce the egg is sitting on?


It's a dish eaten all the way around the Mediterranean. In Italy it's _uovos en diabolo, _in Israel _Shakshuka_, etc. Basically, you make a tomato sauce, put it in a skillet, crack and egg or more into the sauce and stick it in the oven. Fabulous.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Assuming the pan to be a 12" cast iron skillet, that is one big(!) egg. Ostrich, perhaps? Can we have a few more details on the meat sauce the egg is sitting on?





Oldsarge said:


> It's a dish eaten all the way around the Mediterranean. In Italy it's _uovos en diabolo, _in Israel _Shakshuka_, etc. Basically, you make a tomato sauce, put it in a skillet, crack and egg or more into the sauce and stick it in the oven. Fabulous.


Here's the recipe -

https://saltedmint.com/spicy-turkish-style-baked-eggs-shakshuka/


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's a dish eaten all the way around the Mediterranean. In Italy it's _uovos en diabolo, _in Israel _Shakshuka_, etc. Basically, you make a tomato sauce, put it in a skillet, crack and egg or more into the sauce and stick it in the oven. Fabulous.


I learn something new in these threads almost every day. I think that's why I keep tuning in. Thanks for today's lesson!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Here's the recipe -
> 
> https://saltedmint.com/spicy-turkish-style-baked-eggs-shakshuka/


Thanks much for the recipe. I be giving this one a try!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks much for the recipe. I be giving this one a try!


And the nice thing is that SWMBO will approve. Minimal carbohydrates, low fat and lots and lots of veggies. What more can she ask?


----------



## Oldsarge

The idea has been so attractive that I had it for breakfast this morning. And, boy, am I full!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks much for the recipe. I be giving this one a try!


Quite welcome!



Oldsarge said:


> The idea has been so attractive that I had it for breakfast this morning. And, boy, am I full!


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Smothered Honey Lime Chicken Burritos -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Smothered Honey Lime Chicken Burritos -
> 
> View attachment 39249


Other than the tomato and red peppers in the salsa there's not a lot of red, but who cares...it looks delicious. For dinner tonight, I'm going to have to hunt one of those down, kill it and eat it. Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The idea has been so attractive that I had it for breakfast this morning. And, boy, am I full!


What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Howard

What's your favorite sausage? Hot or Sweet?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What did you have for breakfast?


Yesterday? Shashuka. This morning will be an Avocado Taco with Safari Hot Sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A couple of sandwiches and a stew


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A couple of sandwiches and a stew
> 
> View attachment 39290
> 
> 
> View attachment 39291
> 
> 
> View attachment 39292


That looks delicious, What is that burger called? I see mushroom topping, onions and I think I see avocado or it could be guacamole?


----------



## drpeter

I like the Hot sausage patties from Jimmy Dean for breakfast. Perfect with eggs, pancakes, waffles...


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks delicious, What is that burger called? I see mushroom topping, onions and I think I see avocado or it could be guacamole?


It looks kind of like Rogue Brew Pub's signature elk burger. Always a good excuse for a visit to downtown Portland.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39296


OK . . . ? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

BBQ BEEF BRISKET -


----------



## Howard

drpeter said:


> I like the Hot sausage patties from Jimmy Dean for breakfast. Perfect with eggs, pancakes, waffles...


Now I'm feeling hungry and I already finished breakfast a half hour ago.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> OK . . . ? :icon_scratch:


I think they're venison meatballs with pomegranates and a balsamic vinegar sauce . . . I think. At least that's what I would want them to be. 😁


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Now I'm feeling hungry and I already finished breakfast a half hour ago.


Me too. We had avocado toast...a long overdue change of menu and the good fat in the avocado leaves me feeling sated! How about you? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Me too. We had avocado toast...a long overdue change of menu and the good fat in the avocado leaves me feeling sated! How about you? :icon_scratch:


Avocado toast alternative!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Avocado toast alternative!
> 
> View attachment 39343


LOL. Okay that does it...now I am hungry again! I am going to nickname you "resident evil!" Seems strangely descriptive of all the temptations you put before me...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

My kind of grilled cheese!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39351
> 
> 
> My kind of grilled cheese!


Is that pastrami, Sarge?


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> I think they're venison meatballs with pomegranates and a balsamic vinegar sauce . . . I think. At least that's what I would want them to be. 😁


I love venison, and a great friend of mine, who is a regular hunter, brings me some very fine chops and roasts every Fall. I usually make a spicy venison stew with plenty of tomatoes and onions, mushrooms, and other veggies, let it sit for a couple of days in the fridge to absorb all the flavours, and then take half of it back to my friend and his wife. If there is any gamy flavour to the meat, this slow absorption and settling of the spices will take care of that.

I recently made a Moroccan-style tagine with a mix of Moroccan and Indian spices and served it over Service brand basmati rice, as opposed to the customary couscous. For this dish, I usually recommend a hearty porter or stout to drink, or perhaps a good Merlot if wine is preferred, something that will both enhance and withstand the spices. I myself prefer a 2017 Habanero, 2016 Naga Jholokia or 2014 Trinidad Scorpion, all of them great vintages -- to add further heat, not to drink, LOL.

Most recently, I made a Cajun-style stew, with the usual spices, plus onions, tomatoes, okra and black beans. The flavours merge strikingly well with venison. This is actually a kind of variation of a recipe by the late Paul Prudhomme. He called the dish _grillades and grits._ It's great with grits, or with rice_._

The bracing thing about venison is that it keeps in the freezer for a year without spoilage. Last year, we had a thunderstorm and power outage that lasted several days for many people in the area. I lost power only for about 18 hours, and I was worried that the meat in the freezer, especially the venison, would spoil. But it was fine. Everything tasted great. The cooked dish, especially if you have a number of spices and heat, will stay in the fridge for a long time.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that pastrami, Sarge?


I'm pretty sure it's sliced roast beef.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39407


Waz dat!? :icon_scratch:


----------



## drpeter

Thanks, Sarge.


----------



## Oldsarge

Most likely some preserved Italian meat like cappocola though it looks awfully red to be pork. Really well marbled, though, isn't it?


----------



## Oldsarge

The traditional German Hamburg Stek mit Ei (hamburger with an egg on top)


----------



## Flanderian

Meat and shrimp stew -


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Most likely some preserved Italian meat like cappocola though it looks awfully red to be pork. Really well marbled, though, isn't it?


Isn't Cappocola supposed to be spicy?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Isn't Cappocola supposed to be spicy?


A lot of it is but there are mild varieties and I prefer those.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39441


"Did you ever have to make up your mind;
Did youever have to finally decide?" 
If such should be the case in this present instance, 
I will take the one on the right....and hope there is a pound and a half steak, formerly attached to that tempting bite of gastronomical bliss!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A lot of it is but there are mild varieties and I prefer those.


I might have tried it before.


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39351
> 
> 
> My kind of grilled cheese!


Scrumptious. My, oh my.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

^^ Both served at same meal. French onion soup, albeit not wrapped in bread. New York Strip--medium rare--heading to rare, not not not raw. The young, inexperienced waitress asked "Butter or sour cream?" regarding the potato. I simply said "Yes." It was accompanied by a Belgian White.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cassadine said:


> ^^ Both served at same meal. French onion soup, albeit not wrapped in bread. New York Strip--medium rare--heading to rare, not not not raw. The young, inexperienced waitress asked "Butter or sour cream?" regarding the potato. I simply said "Yes." It was accompanied by a Belgian White.


Splendid, just splendid.


----------



## Howard

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39473


That's the way I like them, medium rare.


----------



## Cassadine

^ Absolutely, Howard!


----------



## Flanderian

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39473





Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39474


Yum, yum! Real food! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

Chicken Cacciatore -


----------



## Oldsarge

Looks like Game Eats.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39603
> 
> 
> View attachment 39604
> 
> 
> Looks like Game Eats.


Add the other half of that slab of ribs to the plate and set me up at a table for one! The shrimp and lobster tails can be an appetizer. Yum. 

Our Super Bowl tradition is a huge cauldron(?) of thermonuclear chili..or so it has been opined! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

I was feeling so crummy yesterday that I took a nap through the game. Made me feel much better.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I was feeling so crummy yesterday that I took a nap through the game. Made me feel much better.


In case you haven't heard, the Chiefs won and the 49'ers lost. Wouldn't you know I was the single San Francisco 49'ers fan in the little group we had gathered in the Eagles Roost to watch the Superbowl and enjoy that pot of "thermonuclear chili" last evening. I can only hope the chili lived up to it's mythical reputation when it was coming out of all those Kansas City Chiefs fans today! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39641


I love boneless spare ribs.


----------



## Oldsarge

Presenting . . . The Excessaburger!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Presenting . . . The Excessaburger!
> 
> View attachment 39671


I'd rename it the JustAboutSufficientBurger


----------



## Oldsarge

Pork and veggies. Health and pleasure.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Presenting . . . The Excessaburger!
> 
> View attachment 39671


As I recall, Wendy's used to offer a Triple Burger, but I don't recall same to have stood quite as tall as the example offered above. With all that mayonnaise spread on the top ha;f of the bun, where-oh-where are the lettuce and tomato to go with it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> As I recall, Wendy's used to offer a Triple Burger, but I don't recall same to have stood quite as tall as the example offered above. With all that mayonnaise spread on the top ha;f of the bun, where-oh-where are the lettuce and tomato to go with it? :icon_scratch:


Good question. All I see is red onion and pickle.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Presenting . . . The Excessaburger!
> 
> View attachment 39671


I think I would need a bigger mouth.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Good question. All I see is red onion and pickle.


And all I see is "yummy".


----------



## Cassadine

Oldsarge said:


> Presenting . . . The Excessaburger!
> 
> View attachment 39671


 That must be 3/4 of a pound of beef.


----------



## Cassadine

Allegedly 30 inch pizza. Man alive.


----------



## Cassadine

Time to head southwest, methinks.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> As I recall, Wendy's used to offer a Triple Burger, but I don't recall same to have stood quite as tall as the example offered above. With all that mayonnaise spread on the top ha;f of the bun, where-oh-where are the lettuce and tomato to go with it? :icon_scratch:


They did. And as a teen, I often ordered two. Once, the cashier didn't believe I (or anyone) could eat 2. The though of it had her turning a little green. She came out the the dining room to check my progress as I was about to take the final bite.
I'm also told they would make a quadruple -- never on the menu but available on request. I can't recall if I ever tried to order one.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39716
> 
> 
> Time to head southwest, methinks.


Do you have to eat the snake, too? Does it come coiled to strike as in the billboard?


----------



## Cassadine

^ 

I certainly hope not. LOL


----------



## Howard

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39715
> 
> 
> Allegedly 30 inch pizza. Man alive.


I would eat that if I didn't have breakfast then save my appetite for the pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39715
> 
> 
> Allegedly 30 inch pizza. Man alive.


A local pizza place here, A Touch Of Basil, sells a 28" pie. We have purchased more than just a few! LOL.


----------



## Howard

My Mother ordered a pizza yesterday and it was good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39823


So many of your posts to this thread seem to have a direct line to my stomach! This most recent one is no exception. Egad.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39823


What kind of meat is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of meat is that?


dry salame


----------



## Oldsarge

We've been protein starved lately.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> We've been protein starved lately.
> 
> View attachment 39943
> 
> View attachment 39944


It needs ketchup.


----------



## fred johnson

I love this thread!! Meat, Meat, Meat..


----------



## Oldsarge

fred johnson said:


> I love this thread!! Meat, Meat, Meat..


I suppose we could start a vegetable thread but it might be a challenge to come up with photos as delicious looking as these.


----------



## Captain America

Hey OP: I'm wearing black Florsheim Imperials just like this. Heavy and solid.



Flanderian said:


> Remember when: Should any have missed it, a great photo in a great ad -
> 
> View attachment 25920


----------



## Flanderian

Captain America said:


> Hey OP: I'm wearing black Florsheim Imperials just like this. Heavy and solid.


May you enjoy them in good health! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40012


Corned Beef? If so, could I get a bit of sauerkraut on that sandwich? Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Corned Beef? If so, could I get a bit of sauerkraut on that sandwich? Yum!


It was labeled smoked pastrami, which is an odd thought but looks . . . interesting!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I suppose we could start a vegetable thread but it might be a challenge to come up with photos as delicious looking as these.


I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40017


That's a whole lot of meat.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Corned Beef? If so, could I get a bit of sauerkraut on that sandwich? Yum!


Hey Eagle, don't forget mustard.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Hey Eagle, don't forget mustard.


Or skip the mustard and add 1000 Island dressing and call it a Rueben.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't need therapy, I just need to go to Italy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40178
> 
> 
> View attachment 40179


Red and cool in the center...just the way I like it!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Red and cool in the center...just the way I like it!


I like it medium rare.


----------



## Oldsarge

More for Eagle


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40254
> 
> 
> View attachment 40255
> 
> 
> View attachment 40256


I love the last 2 photos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, man!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40254
> 
> 
> View attachment 40255
> 
> 
> View attachment 40256


Now you have done it...I find myself gastronomically Jonesing for grilled lamb chops.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40291


Is that a medium rare steak?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now you have done it...I find myself gastronomically Jonesing for grilled lamb chops.


I like lamb chops with applesauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I like lamb chops with applesauce.


A classic American combination. Much better, IMO, than the odd idea of mint jelly.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A classic American combination. Much better, IMO, than the odd idea of mint jelly.


What's your favorite type of applesauce? plain or cinnamon flavored?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's your favorite type of applesauce? plain or cinnamon flavored?


Yes!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Yes, yes and Oh Yes!


----------



## drpeter

Railway Lamb Curry from India is a wonderful dish for lovers of spicy food. Jennifer Brennan's classic cookbook _Curries and Bugles_ has a fine recipe for this dish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40382


Now that is my kind of workout!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40447
> 
> 
> View attachment 40448


It's been a while since I prepared barbecued pulled pork. This could be just the thing for Sunday's dinner? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It's been a while since I prepared barbecued pulled pork. This could be just the thing for Sunday's dinner? :icon_scratch:


Actually, fond as I am of it, I've never made the dish. However, today I received a recipe for shredded jackrabbit that's sort of a Mexican Indian version. No closed season on jacks in Oregon . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40447
> 
> 
> View attachment 40448


What is that meal?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is that meal?


The first one is pulled pork and the second sweet and sour pork.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40501


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40501


That looks good but unless the bacon was chopped up.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40501


That plate looks like the serving of bacon you get with your breakfast, along five eggs and a mountain of home fries, at Tony's Diner, off I-75 at the Birch Run exit. LOL, a real heart stopper!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That plate looks like the serving of bacon you get with your breakfast, along five eggs and a mountain of home fries, at Tony's Diner, off I-75 at the Birch Run exit. LOL, a real heart stopper!


 Or something to share with a friend?


----------



## Oldsarge

Good Grief!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That plate looks like the serving of bacon you get with your breakfast, along five eggs and a mountain of home fries, at Tony's Diner, off I-75 at the Birch Run exit. LOL, a real heart stopper!


If I ate all that, there wouldn't any room for lunch.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Good Grief!
> 
> View attachment 40528
> 
> 
> View attachment 40529
> 
> View attachment 40530


Wow! 😱


----------



## Oldsarge

Great Heavens!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

IT_cyclist said:


> View attachment 40502


The classic bacon sandwich! It's a great breakfast with piping hot, strong tea. Here is the British Indian version: The bacon, once cooked should be placed between good quality bread slices (untoasted, at room temperature) with a small amount of the dripping, and then wrapped in paper, and left to "ripen" for ten minutes or so. It will taste terrific with the hot tea. I make my own blend of Assam and Darjeeling leaf teas, and "cook" it the Indian way, in a mix of milk and water brought to a boil, with sugar added to taste. Very strong, very good, and a splendid partner to ripened bacon sandwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Great Heavens!
> 
> View attachment 40570
> 
> 
> View attachment 40571


Can that be shared with someone? It needs a side dish of french fries or crispy onion rings.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Can that be shared with someone? It needs a side dish of french fries or crispy onion rings.


I think it would have to be shared. I doubt that I could eat it all though when I was eighteen . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think it would have to be shared. I doubt that I could eat it all though when I was eighteen . . .


Even though I have good cholesterol I could eat that, but slowly I don't want to feel like a glutton.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Even though I have good cholesterol I could eat that, but slowly I don't want to feel like a glutton.


LOL, Gluttons get hungry too...what's wrong with a glutton?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd glutton right up with a plate full of these!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## xcubbies

I've gained seven pounds since I started following these hijinks two weeks ago.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm doing my best!


----------



## ran23

That Pork shank in the mashed potatoes, that was my dinner in a restaurant in Carmel by the Sea.


----------



## Oldsarge

Before my wife died it was one of my specialties. Usually I would get the shanks from my local Chinese supermarket and braise them in Lipton onion soup, thicken the braise and pour it over mashed spuds. Served with mustard greens? Man!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'm doing my best!
> 
> View attachment 40928


I'll convince myself that is a well balanced meal (fat, protein, carbs and a healthy dose of fiber), but I prefer to eat my fries separate from the burger. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gloryyyyyyyyyyyyy be!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


> Veal liver with a chanterelle cream sauce.


That looks absolutely delicious. Four or five of those entrees would make for a mighty fine meal!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That looks absolutely delicious. Four or five of those entrees would make for a mighty fine meal!


Yeah, that's the fad in fine dining these days. Give the customer eighteen bites spread out over nine courses.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41207


I love pulled pork on sandwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41230


That is my kind of "surf and turf!" Don't clutter the meal up with all those extraneous side dishes. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That is my kind of "surf and turf!" Don't clutter the meal up with all those extraneous side dishes. LOL.


Really. What's with all that weird green stuff, anyway? :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge

Yanno, I'm really getting in the mood for something like that . . . And a beer!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41259
> 
> 
> Yanno, I'm really getting in the mood for something like that . . . And a beer!


+1.
This is the stuff of of which those old cut rate silver screen productions were made..."The Attack Of/On The 50 foot Steak Burger!" Where can I sign up for that mission? LOL. It looks delicious, but could I have mine with Swiss cheese?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41259
> 
> 
> Yanno, I'm really getting in the mood for something like that . . . And a beer!


Looks like a bacon double cheeseburger.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's Tuesday!


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy St. Paddy's day.


----------



## Oldsarge

Presenting . . . the carbocoronary burger!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Presenting . . . the carbocoronary burger!
> 
> View attachment 41302


pizza, burger and fries, now all you add is the bun.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> pizza, burger and fries, now all you add is the bun.


No, no. you use the pizzas as the bun. Messy to eat but such fun!


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow, 173 pages, and this is the first time I've seen this thread.

Maybe I have some pics to share which are on my phone, or the cloud, or somewhere.

My current "thing" for the last year or so is tri-tip slow cooked then seared on a Trager Smoker Grill. 

I found that the "prime" grade is IMO quite a bit better than the choice. I was doing choice for quite a while then noticed the prime is just a buck or two more per pound (Costco) and generally under $10/pound.

Guess I won't be having any of that for a while . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

To be honest, doc, I don't think it started out as food. I believe back in the beginning it was about shoes but when you've got a thread titled 'Red Meat' what do you expect it to turn into? :laughing:


----------



## zzdocxx

Hahaha like I said I never noticed this thread before, I thought maybe it was introduced by that fellow who is a chef.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41570


A Royal Red Robyn Burger, perchance? What is it about a fried egg on a hamburger that so enchants so many of us? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A Royal Red Robyn Burger, perchance? What is it about a fried egg on a hamburger that so enchants so many of us? :icon_scratch:


I'm not sure if it's an RRB but putting a fried egg on a ground beef patty is the traditiona_l hamburstek mit ei _from Germany and dates clear back before we started putting the thing between pieces of bread. I like mine with the yolk runny and oozing down onto my fingers when I eat it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Okay, I checked and yes, that is an RRB. RR is doing free delivery and I have a birthday burger coming up next month. Damn, this is tempting. I made soup for tonight but tomorrow I could get their Tuscan salmon burger tomorrow. Damn, damn, damn. I haven't had a decent burger in . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Okay, I checked and yes, that is an RRB. RR is doing free delivery and I have a birthday burger coming up next month. Damn, this is tempting. I made soup for tonight but tomorrow I could get their Tuscan salmon burger tomorrow. Damn, damn, damn. I haven't had a decent burger in . . .


Happy early Birthday.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Okay, I checked and yes, that is an RRB. RR is doing free delivery and I have a birthday burger coming up next month. Damn, this is tempting. I made soup for tonight but tomorrow I could get their Tuscan salmon burger tomorrow. Damn, damn, damn. I haven't had a decent burger in . . .


My friend, I can feel your pain...and that's the truth! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41652


Reminds me of the display case in "Jimmy Bear's,' a local barbeque that is just out of this world. Life is good...soooo good!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Reminds me of the display case in "Jimmy Bear's,' a local barbeque that is just out of this world. Life is good...soooo good!


It does? Man, when this virus is gone, I gotta fly to Florida!


----------



## Oldsarge

TACO TUESDAY!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It does? Man, when this virus is gone, I gotta fly to Florida!


Please do. We will set a place at the Table and as Tom Bodet so eloquently tells us, "leave the light on for you!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41756
> 
> 
> View attachment 41757
> 
> 
> View attachment 41758
> 
> 
> View attachment 41759


There is not anything pictured in your coulage for today that I would not absolutely love to tie in to. However were I forced to make a choice, that platter of Barbecue beef cuts would have a very distinct edge in the competition!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> TACO TUESDAY!
> 
> View attachment 41684


Wow, A Taco dress I bet she needs salsa.


----------



## Oldsarge

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> There is not anything pictured in your coulage for today that I would not absolutely love to tie in to. However were I forced to make a choice, that platter of Barbecue beef cuts would have a very distinct edge in the competition!


It's the bright pink centers that do it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41807
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions!


I'd take the chili dog.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41813


Steak and Taters...yum! However, I can't help but wonder if it is too late to "garlic smash" those fried taters? It would be a gastronomical enhancement and you could increase the asking price of that platter by at least $5. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41867


That looks a lot like cast iron pan fried venison...yes, no? SWMBO still sleeps, but I'm Jonesing for a big breakfast. All this sheltering in place makes a man hungry and those wonderful appetite teasing pictures don't help! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's really hard to get decent calve's liver and so I haven't had any in the longest. But when I can get good liver (like fresh venison) I like it floured, pan fried rare and served with grilled onions and a squeeze of lime juice. Chicken and rabbit liver just get a little onion power, a quick fry and down the hatch.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That looks a lot like cast iron pan fried venison...yes, no? SWMBO still sleeps, but I'm Jonesing for a big breakfast. All this sheltering in place makes a man hungry and those wonderful appetite teasing pictures don't help! LOL.


It could be though the picture was labeled 'steak bits with scallions and feta'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Yorkshire pudding filled with Guinness shepherds' pie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ooo, boy!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42003
> 
> 
> Ooo, boy!


Three Philly Cheesesteaks, au jus....a filling meal, for sure, but hold the chips...I'm on a diet!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42003
> 
> 
> Ooo, boy!


Those cheesesteaks look good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42017


Dinner for two...a bucket of Crabs at Joe's Crab Shack. Yummo, but alas, I hear that Joe's has gone out of business.


----------



## Oldsarge

Not the last one, I fear.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

There are bacon sandwiches and then there are *BACON* sandwiches . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> There are bacon sandwiches and then there are *BACON* sandwiches . . .
> 
> View attachment 42105


Don't forget the lettuce and tomato too.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> There are bacon sandwiches and then there are *BACON* sandwiches . . .
> 
> View attachment 42105





Howard said:


> Don't forget the lettuce and tomato too.


Oh Yum! The combination of your two posted above remind me of the fabled bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwiches sold by Tony's Diner at the Birch Run, MI, exit of I-75. They guaranteed at least a pound and a half of bacon on every sandwich! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Oh Yum! The combination of your two posted above remind me of the fabled bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwiches sold by Tony's Diner at the Birch Run, MI, exit of I-75. They guaranteed at least a pound and a half of bacon on every sandwich! :amazing:


A pound and a half? How big around was it? Giant French roll? Middle slices out of a boule?

n.b. It's described as 'deliciously intimidating'. I believe it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

When it's cold and wet outside, you have a fire going on the hearth and a glass of good red in your hand.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A pound and a half? How big around was it? Giant French roll? Middle slices out of a boule?
> 
> n.b. It's described as 'deliciously intimidating'. I believe it!


They actually encased all that bacon, etc, between two oversized slices of absolutely wonderful home baked bread, made right there at Tony's. Truth be known, I was never able to finish one, but had to take more than half the sandwich with me as leftovers. However, my son-in-law was able to eat an entire sandwich at one sitting...and then it was off to Bronner's Christmas Village, Frankenmuth, MI, for some Christmas shopping!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42134


This dinner needs a beautiful girl to join me.

😍


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> This dinner needs a beautiful girl to join me.
> 
> 😍


Yes, it would definitely help the evening.


----------



## Oldsarge

Introducing the Excessaburger!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Introducing the Excessaburger!
> 
> View attachment 42161


Damn! What the hell is on that monstrosity?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Damn! What the hell is on that monstrosity?


One really BIG burger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> One really BIG burger.


I see bacon, melted cheese and something that looks like BBQ sauce.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Damn! What the hell is on that monstrosity?


Why that would be mustard, molten cheese and a whole lot of cooked out grease! Yum, yum, yum, yum, Nuff said.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I see bacon, melted cheese and something that looks like BBQ sauce.


And bacon and something that looks for all the world like . . . pretzels!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And bacon and something that looks for all the world like . . . pretzels!


pretzels on a burger? Now that's something different to try!


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> Dinner for two...a bucket of Crabs at Joe's Crab Shack. Yummo, but alas, I hear that Joe's has gone out of business.


I find this staggering. How do businesses that have been serving thousands of customers every night at incredibly high prices not have the capital to weather a few months of shutdown?


----------



## Oldsarge

David J. Cooper said:


> I find this staggering. How do businesses that have been serving thousands of customers every night at incredibly high prices not have the capital to weather a few months of shutdown?


The CEO needed a new Lamborghini?


----------



## FiscalDean

David J. Cooper said:


> I find this staggering. How do businesses that have been serving thousands of customers every night at incredibly high prices not have the capital to weather a few months of shutdown?


Over-expansion, too much leverage used in financing the business. Profit margins in the restaurant industry are not that great.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's Tuesday.


----------



## Oldsarge

And this is for Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge

I know this isn't truly RED meat but manohmanohman!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And this is for Howard.
> View attachment 42288


Thank You for that I'm hungry now.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, let's just burger on!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42446


A breakfast of champions, for sure! Now, for that age old question...where's the eggs? LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A breakfast of champions, for sure! Now, for that age old question...where's the eggs? LOL.


That looks more like a dinner than a breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Depends on what shift you work . . .


----------



## ran23

I love oatmeal or a nice cheese omelet at night, or a protein rich breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Depends on what shift you work . . .


I wouldn't want to cook a steak in the morning there's not enough time to cook it because My Father has to use the kitchen just as well as My Mother has too as well.


----------



## Oldsarge

I may avoid eating meat on Monday but I can always find a picture to share . . . especially of pot roast!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I wouldn't want to cook a steak in the morning there's not enough time to cook it because My Father has to use the kitchen just as well as My Mother has too as well.


You could make a nice meal for the whole family


----------



## Oldsarge

I hereby solemnly swear that once this 'social distancing' nightmare is over, I'm headed out to whichever steakhouse has survived and ordering a tomahawk. And I don't care if it costs $100!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I wouldn't want to cook a steak in the morning there's not enough time to cook it because My Father has to use the kitchen just as well as My Mother has too as well.


Why those are the types of contingency for which George Foreman made his grill. Other options might include the broiler in your kitchen stove, while others use the burners and in a real emergency, fire up the grill on your patio! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I may avoid eating meat on Monday but I can always find a picture to share . . . especially of pot roast!
> 
> View attachment 42486


That looks so juicy and tender.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> You could make a nice meal for the whole family


I never knew how to cook, I avoided cooking for myself because I was always afraid of burning the house down and not knowing what I was doing.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## FiscalDean

My bratwurst post in the dessert thread brought back memories of the proper way to eat a brat.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> My bratwurst post in the dessert thread brought back memories of the proper way to eat a brat.
> 
> View attachment 42551


My eyes focus on the feast above and my ears hear the dinner bell ringing.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> My bratwurst post in the dessert thread brought back memories of the proper way to eat a brat.
> 
> View attachment 42551


I like them spicy.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I like them spicy.


I did once but my aging digestive system has vetoed spicy sausage . . . along with a great many other things.


----------



## Oldsarge

When you live in seafood central and can't go out, you begin to day dream . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> When you live in seafood central and can't go out, you begin to day dream . . .
> 
> View attachment 42627


This needs tartar sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> This needs tartar sauce.


Nope, Safari Hot Sauce!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Nope, Safari Hot Sauce!


+1 . I agree!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Nope, Safari Hot Sauce!


On Seafood?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42721
> 
> 
> View attachment 42722


What meat is that Sarge? Is it medium rare?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> On Seafood?


Absolutely!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What meat is that Sarge? Is it medium rare?


I think it's a prime rib and I'll bet it is medium rare.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Absolutely!


Not for me, stick to mild sauce so I don't wind up getting heartburn.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's a prime rib and I'll bet it is medium rare.


....and don't forget the fresh ground horseradish!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Flanderian

Days of plenty, yore. 😢


----------



## Flanderian

Bandits descend upon the last roast in Bilbao!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Hot Dog Johnny's of Butfzville: since 1944.










Today -



















The signature meal; a Route 80, (It has everything on it.) world-class french fries consisting of freshly cut Idaho potatoes, fried in vegetable oil and salt to taste. Crisp and golden on the outside, luscious and fluffy on the inside, and a draft birch beer.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Hot Dog Johnny's of Butfzville: since 1944.
> 
> View attachment 42921
> 
> 
> Today -
> 
> View attachment 42922
> 
> 
> View attachment 42924
> 
> 
> The signature meal; a Route 80, (It has everything on it.) world-class french fries consisting of freshly cut Idaho potatoes, fried in vegetable oil and salt to taste. Crisp and golden on the outside, luscious and fluffy on the inside, and a draft birch beer.
> 
> View attachment 42923


Draft Birch Beer is certainly an attraction, but "Fresh Buttermilk," YUM(?)! Now that's going to pull the customers in. I'm on my way...now where's it at?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42900


Now that's a meal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42952


A 'black and blue' burger, perchance? Tell Dr Pavlov at least one of his dogs is slobbering and more than ready for a feeding! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

I tremble in awe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I tremble in awe!
> 
> View attachment 43029
> 
> 
> View attachment 43030
> 
> 
> View attachment 43031


Is that beans and franks?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43060


An order of White Castle Bizzarro Sliders, perchance? However the meat patties on those burgers don't have that enchanting grey hue of the meat on typical White Castle burgers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> An order of White Castle Bizzarro Sliders, perchance? However the meat patties on those burgers don't have that enchanting grey hue of the meat on typical White Castle burgers.


I could eat about 8 of them until I get full.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43175


That is such a Tuscan looking kitchen it fairly screams "Travel Should be Like This!"


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> That is such a Tuscan looking kitchen it fairly screams "Travel Should be Like This!"


I would think that's an excellent comparison, though in this instance I believe it's France's _Grand Est_. Evidently a hilly and mountainous region of north eastern France bordering Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and Switzerland, it shares some cultural and culinary influences with them.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 43190


That looks good, What is that?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looks like Tacos for two, to me....or one if I'm really hungry!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Looks like Tacos for two, to me....or one if I'm really hungry!


Or 3 or 4.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Or 3 or 4.


Only if you add frijoles, rice and a salad or possibly _ristras con cebollas en crema_. Howard, my man, you just aren't an experienced taco comedor.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Only if you add frijoles, rice and a salad or possibly _ristras con cebollas en crema_. Howard, my man, you just aren't an experienced taco comedor.


I just love tacos in general.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Rib of beef and duck breast -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Rib of beef and duck breast -
> 
> View attachment 43401


Why, yes, thank-you. I'll just help myself.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43453


Pray tell, what are we looking at, displayed on the tray immediately to the rear of the wine glass" They look almost like asparagus spears on steroids! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Pray tell, what are we looking at, displayed on the tray immediately to the rear of the wine glass" They look almost like asparagus spears on steroids! :icon_scratch:


They look like breadsticks.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> They look like breadsticks.


I believe that is white asparagus and the usual green variety as well.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Pray tell, what are we looking at, displayed on the tray immediately to the rear of the wine glass" They look almost like asparagus spears on steroids! :icon_scratch:





FiscalDean said:


> I believe that is white asparagus and the usual green variety as well.


It is! And of a very robust nature.

White asparagus can be a glory, having a more delicate taste. Steamed with a bit of white wine, and served cold with a dressing of fresh squeezed lemon juice, salt and pepper, and olive oil. Made just like a simple vinaigrette. A few shavings of Parmesan Regiano completes the dish.

Behind the veggies, I'm unsure of the cut, might be pork shoulder.


----------



## Oldsarge

Shoulder of something, certainly. Probably pork but possibly lamb or venison? Or, more likely, veal. It's very light.

Anyway, happy Tuesday and Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Shoulder of something, certainly. Probably pork but possibly lamb or venison? Or, more likely, veal. It's very light.
> 
> Anyway, happy Tuesday and Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 43505


Haven't been there in 20+ years, but unpretentious Peppers Mexicali Cafe in PG was at that time one of the best restaurants on the Monterey Peninsula. Incredibly fresh ingredients and sparkling clear flavors perfectly melded.


----------



## Flanderian

Pâté -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Pâté -
> 
> View attachment 43552


Technically terrine én croûte, but just as appetizing. With a bit of dijon mustard and a glass of red wine, perhaps?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Technically terrine én croûte, but just as appetizing. With a bit of dijon mustard and a glass of red wine, perhaps?


As beautiful as it is, it still reminds me of head cheese, a favorite of my mother and her brothers. But I've never been man enough, and I'm *still* not!


----------



## drlivingston

Flanderian said:


> As beautiful as it is, it still reminds me of head cheese, a favorite of my mother and her brothers. But I've never been man enough, and I'm *still* not!
> 
> View attachment 43584


Makes me think of fruit cake for carnivores.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> As beautiful as it is, it still reminds me of head cheese, a favorite of my mother and her brothers. But I've never been man enough, and I'm *still* not!
> 
> View attachment 43584


The last time head cheese was mentioned herein, I picked up a half pound of head cheese at the Patrick AFB Commissary deli counter. I later wished that I had tried a sample slice of it, before buying a half pound.  My friend, your Mother and your brothers were a gastronomically courageous lot, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Pâté -
> 
> View attachment 43552


What kind of pate is that?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> As beautiful as it is, it still reminds me of head cheese, a favorite of my mother and her brothers. But I've never been man enough, and I'm *still* not!
> 
> View attachment 43584


That looks like a fruitcake you'd see on Christmas time.


----------



## Flanderian

drlivingston said:


> Makes me think of fruit cake for carnivores.


:laughing: 👍



eagle2250 said:


> The last time head cheese was mentioned herein, I picked up a half pound of head cheese at the Patrick AFB Commissary deli counter. I later wished that I had tried a sample slice of it, before buying a half pound.  My friend, your Mother and your brothers were a gastronomically courageous lot, for sure! LOL.


Their fondness for a number of odd comestibles puzzled me! :icon_scratch:

During my A&P deli-counter days while at school, slicing this stuff made a sound very different than anything else. Sort of a _*schlick-schlick*_ noise that was off putting of itself, and brought to mind all manner of unwholesome things! 🤢



Howard said:


> What kind of pate is that?


I don't know the specific constituents, but as oldsarge so helpfully informed us, it's properly known as terrine terrine. I believe a terrine is similar to, if not identical with a pate. En croûte I believe meaning ti baked in a pastry crust. But the individual ingredients, other than being mainly a meat item, I don't know.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the difference is in the texture. A true paté has approximately the consistency of peanut butter and is generally homogenous. A terrine is made up of chunks held together by some sort of gel, originally made from bones but in today's febrile world, aspic is the binding agent.  The crust exists only to contain the contents. It's not eaten and once the terrine is cut into, is discarded.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, bring it on!


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43628


Life is going to be good at dinner time!


----------



## drlivingston

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43628


----------



## Flanderian

drlivingston said:


> View attachment 43732


:icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:

:idea: !!!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:
> 
> :idea: !!!
> 
> View attachment 43733


Yeah, just about like that!


----------



## drlivingston

Flanderian said:


> :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:
> 
> :idea: !!!
> 
> View attachment 43733


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Yeah, just about like that!


That's not really dinosaur meat?


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> View attachment 43732


Fred, Barney and I will be right over. I like my steaks very rare!


----------



## IT_cyclist

drlivingston said:


> View attachment 43732


We're going to need a bigger boat^W grill


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Yeah, just about like that!





drlivingston said:


> View attachment 43734





Howard said:


> That's not really dinosaur meat?





eagle2250 said:


> Fred, Barney and I will be right over. I like my steaks very rare!





IT_cyclist said:


> We're going to need a bigger boat^W grill


I recall news articles from my boyhood in the '50's reporting as actual fact, that within living memory, natives of Siberia had encountered the remains of Woolly Mammoths frozen in the tundra, and they ate them!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43780


Paraphrasing the Papa Bear character in The ionic fairy tail Goldilocks, "dammit, someone's been eating my ribs! " LOL.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Shoulder of something, certainly. Probably pork but possibly lamb or venison? Or, more likely, veal. It's very light.
> 
> Anyway, happy Tuesday and Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 43505


Perfect for Cinco de Mayo. The only condiment I would add is a bottle of Trinidad Scorpion Pepper Sauce, or some Indian Naga Jholokia Sauce.

You speak of shoulders. Of shoulders and the man, I speak. Well, Mexican man, not Virgil.

A good way to cook shoulder of pork is a regional Mexican dish from the province of Puebla called _Tinga Poblana_. It's made of chorizo, ancho chiles, adobo sauce and shredded pork shoulder, but I prefer cooking the shoulder slowly, with spices in a crock pot. It is Mexican street food -- stuff it into a tortilla and add a bit of _pico de gallo_, a slice or two of fresh avocado, a squeeze of fresh lime, hot sauce to taste and a cold glass of mineral water or a glass of Negra Modelo for the beer connoisseurs. Spread a Mexican newspaper beneath to catch the stuff that falls off the packed tortilla as you eat! Now that's a true Mexican lunch. _Vamos a comer. Y buen provecho, cavalleros_.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43794


Oh my! I would certainly react to that dinner bell..., but who pray tell is our host? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43794


Could that be a buffet?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

I'm going to try this either tomorrow or Thursday. It looks like a heck of an idea. Beef sandwiches for weeks? Bring it on!


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> I'm going to try this either tomorrow or Thursday. It looks like a heck of an idea. Beef sandwiches for weeks? Bring it on!


Let us know how it turns out. I am considering doing this myself after the next time I go shopping, when I'll try to find a similar piece of beef.


----------



## David J. Cooper

So I read the comments and it sounds like they recommend a dry brine for 36 hours. I would strongly recommend that you don’t do that. I have used the reverse sear method many times for Round roasts and it works very well. I just salt and pepper a couple of hours before roasting. I do recommend air drying the meat for a couple of days prior. If you think it isn’t salty enough you can sprinkle some salt on it after roasting.

I roast mine at 250f until it reaches 120f internal then remove it and sear at 450f . Of course bring it out of the fridge a couple of hours prior to cooking. Much like Jamie Oliver, I find a lot of the techniques Alt Lopez uses to be unsuccessful.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, that would mean taking it out of the freezer now and letting it defrost and dry in the fridge until . . . Saturday, I think. Take it out in the morning, salt and pepper, and then begin cooking c. noon. Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian

I caught 'em, so how come I can't eat 'em!?!? 😭


----------



## David J. Cooper

Oldsarge said:


> Hmmm, that would mean taking it out of the freezer now and letting it defrost and dry in the fridge until . . . Saturday, I think. Take it out in the morning, salt and pepper, and then begin cooking c. noon.  Thanks.


I would think that should work. I find that leaving meat unwrapped in the fridge is a bit like dry aging. I think I picked up the idea from Alton Brown.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I caught 'em, so how come I can't eat 'em!?!? 😭
> 
> View attachment 43884


Life just isn't fair! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm going to try this either tomorrow or Thursday. It looks like a heck of an idea. Beef sandwiches for weeks? Bring it on!


What do you have on beef sandwiches?


----------



## Oldsarge

Aioli and eiher horseradish or hot Chinese mustard--but not both!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Greetings from the PNW


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43938
> 
> 
> Greetings from the PNW


*
YUM!!!*


----------



## Flanderian

Beef Bourguignon -


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43920


Can I have it medium rare?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Can I have it medium rare?


----------



## drpeter

Howard said:


> What do you have on beef sandwiches?


The beef on weck of Buffalo NY is an amazing sandwich, but getting the kimmelweck rolls is not easy. In a pinch, a hard roll, warmed a bit, will do. It's basically plenty of sliced roast beef, coarse sea salt and horseradish to taste. I smear horseradish on each piece of thinly sliced beef, and pile them onto the bun with a sprinkling of the coarse salt. Even for me, no hot sauce is needed! It's a perfect beef sandwich, especially with a handful of kettle-cooked potato chips. Good eating!


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> The beef on weck of Buffalo NY is an amazing sandwich, but getting the kimmelweck rolls is not easy. In a pinch, a hard roll, warmed a bit, will do. It's basically plenty of sliced roast beef, coarse sea salt and horseradish to taste. I smear horseradish on each piece of thinly sliced beef, and pile them onto the bun with a sprinkling of the coarse salt. Even for me, no hot sauce is needed! It's a perfect beef sandwich, especially with a handful of kettle-cooked potato chips. Good eating!


Whoa!!!

That sounds seriously delicious!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44072


Savory is the word I would use to describe the flavor of that feast!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44072


With . . . with MARROW BONES!!!:icon_hailthee:


----------



## David J. Cooper

Speaking of Marrow Bones. Are any of you watching Vivian Howard’s series Someplace South. This week’s was focused on BBQ and smoking.

She visited an Izakaya in Austin that smoked marrow bones then served the whole bone in a bowl of Ramen. The marrow was then scraped into bowl and mixed with the noodles.


----------



## Flanderian

Alchemist's repast -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44114


That burger looks so darn good, it must be both visually and gastronomically obscene! In any event, put some onion rings with mine.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That burger looks so darn good, it must be both visually and gastronomically obscene! In any event, put some onion rings with mine.


That looks so delicious, I can't wait to take a bite out of that burger.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 44143


Delicious!

But while I know it's more authentic, I got a thing about soft tacos. I'd need to put it into crunchy ones! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing unauthentic about crunchy. The original crunchy tacos were first served in the US in a restaurant (which still exists) opened by a family from Mexico.


----------



## Flanderian

Barbecue campagnard, steak, sausage, duck breast -


----------



## Flanderian

*Frankenchicken!?* 

Rather than start another thread, I thought this one might garner more eyes for an observation I've made, and a wish for additional information on a meat, or poultry actually, topic.

As retirees, and neither of us particularly fond of cooking, as the years progressed we found ourselves often grabbing a bite out for dinner. The typical establishments visited were modest, as were our expectations. Then perhaps a few years ago, I noticed that the chicken we were served often had a peculiar texture. I attributed this to likely being the result of tenderizing, or alternately, the bird being butchered in a formerly non-standard fashion to yield more meat. The more modest the establishment, the more common the phenomenon.

The texture is a little difficult to describe. Throughout my previous 70+ years, chicken, even including the most tender variety has always had some degree of a fibrous nature. Whereas this curious chicken was softer, and seemingly lacking in any fibrous character. The texture perhaps being closest to a firm tofu. And I heartily dislike it.

In a recent pilgrimage to our local supermarket to rustle-up what remains of viands, my wife returned with three packages of Perdue boneless chicken breasts. Each was *enormous!* Almost 2 pounds. I can't imagine the hens from which these came. Mental images flooded my mind of a 3 pound hen, with a 2 pound breast!  And yes, irrespective of how I cooked this chicken it still retained a large degree of that strange, formerly uncharacteristic, texture.

So, who's been messin' with our chickens!?  What nature (And I use the term loosely! ) of creature has the combination of undeterred human greed and Frankenscience cooked up?


----------



## Oldsarge

Selective breeding is your answer. The chickens have been selected over the years for their ability to put on weight for less food. When I was a teen I could eat an entire chicken by myself but the chickens only weighed 2 1/2-3 lbs. Now a 'frying' or 'broiling' chicken is running upwards of 5, the size of what in my youth were roasters. And the roasters are the size of small turkeys! Living alone I only buy game hens because half of one is enough these days, an economic benefit greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Selective breeding is your answer. The chickens have been selected over the years for their ability to put on weight for less food.  When I was a teen I could eat an entire chicken by myself but the chickens only weighed 2 1/2-3 lbs. Now a 'frying' or 'broiling' chicken is running upwards of 5, the size of what in my youth were roasters. And the roasters are the size of small turkeys! Living alone I only buy game hens because half of one is enough these days, an economic benefit greatly appreciated.


In my acknowledgedly subjective opinion, these new birds are *nasty! 🤢*

I've suspected perhaps a little GMO engineering, maybe crossed s soy bean with a Rhode Island Red. ic12337:


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, they're fed a really bland diet. Surely there is a farmers' market around you where the birds are scratch fed a well rounded diet of grains and bugs?


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


> I know I've heard of 'woody breast' but from what I remember it manifests as a rubbery, tough texture. I haven't come across it myself but I try to get free-range birds as much as possible, and even then I lean more towards the thigh and leg for braising. For a quick weeknight lean protein I find pork loin superior in all aspects to chicken breast.


Count me as another who prefers pork loin over chicken breast....and while we're on the soap box, just what is organic chicken. I've seen it in the grocery store(s) and I've paid up to $2.00 a pound more for the privilege of buying it, but it doesn't taste any better than the new, chemically enhanced (I guess) chicken that it competes with for sale(s)! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Nothing unauthentic about crunchy. The original crunchy tacos were first served in the US in a restaurant (which still exists) opened by a family from Mexico.


Were they served with meat?


----------



## Oldsarge

Of course.


----------



## Flanderian

Brazilian Fish Stew, (Moqueca!) -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44248


Oh my,...A Double Quarter Pounder, fitted with it's very own salad bar and those look like twice fried french fries. Yum!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oh my,...A Double Quarter Pounder, fitted with it's very own salad bar and those look like twice fried french fries. Yum!


Don't forget the pickle on the side.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44300


Having just been to the Patrick AFB Commissary this afternoon and seeing chuck roasts priced at $8.29 per pound, I can only wonder what the price per pound of the beef section we are looking at in the picture above would be. I'm certain a second mortgage on the house would be required to make that chunk of beef my very own? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And then there's this!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Having just been to the Patrick AFB Commissary this afternoon and seeing chuck roasts priced at $8.29 per pound, I can only wonder what the price per pound of the beef section we are looking at in the picture above would be. I'm certain a second mortgage on the house would be required to make that chunk of beef my very own? LOL.


If you have to ask! 



Oldsarge said:


> And then there's this!
> 
> View attachment 44316


Nice! 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Lamb shoulder and sweet breads -


----------



## Oldsarge

Burger, burger, Pig!


----------



## Howard

A very messy guacamole burger.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And if you really want Red Meat, spend an hour transfixed by this!






How to butcher a whole beef.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And if you really want Red Meat, spend an hour transfixed by this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to butcher a whole beef.


I almost thought that the video was about the inside of a slaughterhouse and the murdering of a cow.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And if you really want Red Meat, spend an hour transfixed by this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to butcher a whole beef.


Now that is my kind of You Tube video...'How to make something I can eat!' Given the beef prices we have seen at the Commissary on the past two visits, it may make $$$ sense to buy beef by the side and having it cut to specification.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44424


*
YUM!*


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44458


I love marrow bones!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I love marrow bones!


They're for dogs.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> They're for dogs.


Howard, you need to try scraping the marrow from the bone and spreading it on a buttermilk biscuit. Yum!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44487


dry aged 90 days. Oh, the joy of it!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> dry aged 90 days. Oh, the joy of it!


Or maybe a year and a half!


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Or maybe a year and a half!


Those are 'way out of my league.


----------



## Oldsarge

Anyway, Happy Tuesday.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> And if you really want Red Meat, spend an hour transfixed by this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to butcher a whole beef.


Grew up on a small farm with beef cattle. Lots of T-bone steaks. Not something you often see these days.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44487


Paraphrasing Paul Hogan's character in the movie Crocodile Dundee, "Aye, now that's a steak...man sized!" Pass it quickly over some hot coals and just put it on my plate. LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44498


(Perhaps not so) Ironically, I had a Jersey Mike's Philly Cheese steak just a few nights back! Alas, the diet seems to be under constant challenge, during this period of social distancing!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44519


Oh, bring it on! And while you're at it, have some of this, too.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, bring it on! And while you're at it, have some of this, too.
> 
> View attachment 44520


Yum!

What've we got here? Langoustines? Mud bugs?


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Yum!
> 
> What've we got here? Langoustines? Mud bugs?


Crawdaddies, near as I can tell. They're what I would expect to go with corn on the cob and boiling potatoes. The button mushrooms are a nice variation.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Crawdaddies, near as I can tell. They're what I would expect to go with corn on the cob and boiling potatoes. The button mushrooms are a nice variation.


I think I'd stick to crayfish and corn, but that's just me.

Look like pretty good size crayfish compared to those I've seen. 👍


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> I think I'd stick to crayfish and corn, but that's just me.
> 
> Look like pretty good size crayfish compared to those I've seen. 👍


Well, I suspect that these are commercial, rice-paddy grown crayfish, not the wild caught kind. They can definitely fatten up in the rice fields.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, bring it on! And while you're at it, have some of this, too.
> 
> View attachment 44520


I love corn on the cob.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cioppino


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Cioppino
> 
> View attachment 44560


Absolutely perfect! Yum!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

You know, between the two of us (and add eagle and Fading, just 'cause) I believe we could eat an entire French charcuterie shop among the four of us.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> You know, between the two of us (and add eagle and Fading, just 'cause) I believe we could eat an entire French charcuterie shop among the four of us.


I don't know . . . :icon_scratch:

Fading Fast is a skinny guy (Though they sometimes eat the most! ) and Mrs. Eagle only feeds our man nutritionally sound, healthy meals. (😴) But I focus on the three essential food groups: fats, sugar and starches! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, if Ms. Eagle insists on nutritionally sound and healthy, here's this.










Personally, I'll go with the charcuterie!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Well, if Ms. Eagle insists on nutritionally sound and healthy, here's this.
> 
> View attachment 44575
> 
> 
> Personally, I'll go with the charcuterie!


Well, that looks pretty good too! :beer:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> I don't know . . . :icon_scratch:
> 
> Fading Fast is a skinny guy (Though they sometimes eat the most! ) and Mrs. Eagle only feeds our man nutritionally sound, healthy meals. (😴) But I focus on the three essential food groups: fats, sugar and starches! :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 44573


Mrs Eagle does prepare some well planed and certainly nutritionally balanced meals, always in my best interests , but let the record show, 'Eagle makes the final decision(s). Just don't let SWMBO know I said that! LOL. 



Oldsarge said:


> Well, if Ms. Eagle insists on nutritionally sound and healthy, here's this.
> 
> View attachment 44575
> 
> 
> Personally, I'll go with the charcuterie!


Healthy or not, that looks pretty darned tasty, a big bowl of which would pair nicely with the gastronomical delights offered by your Charcuterie of choice!


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Nice and light - medallions of pork with a fennel and apple slaw.


Yes, indeed!

Plus an imperial pint of -










:happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

And since it's National Hamburger Day . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Flanderian said:


> Yes, indeed!
> 
> Plus an imperial pint of -
> 
> View attachment 44576
> 
> 
> :happy:


Or -


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44577
> 
> 
> And since it's National Hamburger Day . . .


Nuts! Last evening was burger night at The Tavern (our neighborhood restaurant) and I forgot all about it. Half pound burgers of ground sirloin and you build it from there. Bummer.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You know, between the two of us (and add eagle and Fading, just 'cause) I believe we could eat an entire French charcuterie shop among the four of us.


Can you add me in the mix?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Yes, indeed!
> 
> Plus an imperial pint of -
> 
> View attachment 44576
> 
> 
> :happy:


How about a bottle of Coke instead?


----------



## Howard

Happy National Hamburger Day, Enjoy!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Can you add me in the mix?


Of course!


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How about a bottle of Coke instead?


Uh . . . . ? :icon_scratch:

*NO!!! 😢*


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Happy National Hamburger Day, Enjoy!


Do you eat it, or sit on it!?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44603


Mmmmmm!


----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> Happy National Hamburger Day, Enjoy!


Seems to be carrying its offspring around on its back. Which makes me wonder? Where is its mate?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Uh . . . . ? :icon_scratch:
> 
> *NO!!! 😢*


I don't drink alcohol with my food.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Do you eat it, or sit on it!?


I guess you eat it but... slowly!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I guess you eat it but... slowly!


But where do you start...from whence comes the first bite? I don't think I would want to meet the mouth capable of munching into that burger! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I don't drink alcohol with my food.


Ciao, Howard!












Howard said:


> I guess you eat it but... slowly!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 👍


----------



## Flanderian

Burrata, air cured beef and Chapagne pesto -


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## David J. Cooper

Flanderian said:


> Burrata, air cured beef and Chapagne pesto -
> 
> View attachment 44649


One of the finest wines produced in Champagne the equal of Krug, Dom Perignon, Cristal or the other Dom. I would leave the food for you lot.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> But where do you start...from whence comes the first bite? I don't think I would want to meet the mouth capable of munching into that burger! :icon_scratch:


You could ask a couple of friends to help you scarf down that huge burger.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44681


I . . . I shall burst into tears of ecstasy! This, gentlemen, is my vision of Paradise.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44681


I am trying mightily to appreciate the ambience of the shot above, but alas, my eyes/stomach won't allow me to get beyond the cuts of beef and drinks on the table! :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44766


Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 44776


....and now we have an answer for that age old question, "what's for lunch?" Tacos...lots and lots of Tacos! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or burgers in sets.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44901


I think I love it, but am just not sure what it is? :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44811
> 
> Or burgers in sets.


This needs a side of crispy fries.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I think I love it, but am just not sure what it is? :crazy:


Beef ribs! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Seconds?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 44931


Could that be a lunch buffet?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Seconds?


Don't mind if I come back for seconds.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Could that be a lunch buffet?


Oh, I hope so!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Damn! Just . . . damn.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone.
> 
> View attachment 45093


We are serving barbacoa tacos in the Eagle's Roost tonight! Hope they taste as good as yours look in that picture.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, I just finished making up three quarts of spicy garlic sauerkraut and I have a quarter of a cabbage left over. Perhaps fish tacos could be on the menu. I know I have a calamari steak in the freezer which could very well work . Steelhead would be good. There might even be a rockfish, though I think I ate that a couple of weeks ago. Tacos de calamari y frijoles con aguacate . . . hmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

The fish tacos weren't terrible but something like this would have been better.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 45297


A very tempting spread, but the white wine with that marvelous steak seems badly paired...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> A very tempting spread, but the white wine with that marvelous steak seems badly paired...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


You swig that with the 'R-sters, and then move on to a red with that glorious 20 year old steak! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


>


Bangers, mash & peas! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

Can't find any tacos so how about some barbecue?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Can't find any tacos so how about some barbecue?
> 
> View attachment 45453


....a potential key ingredient in those ever popular steak tacos. So it's a good choice for Tuesday.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think I'm going to sauté a rabbit leg and chop it up for taco meat. With lettuce, Safari Hot Sauce and _creme fraiche_ it ought to be pretty good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....a potential key ingredient in those ever popular steak tacos. So it's a good choice for Tuesday.


How about some barbecue sauce on top of the tacos?


----------



## Oldsarge

Lucido said:


> My butcher had fresh rabbits this morning and I'm regretting not picking one up. I am partial to a braised bunny from time to time.


Try marinating the hopper in Tabasco sauce for an hour before dredging and frying. Then your braise of 1/2 dry sherry and 1/2 chicken stock can be thickened and poured over both the meat and a pile of rice. Fabulous!


----------



## Flanderian

Maple sriracha steak & noodles -


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


> My butcher had fresh rabbits this morning and I'm regretting not picking one up. I am partial to a braised bunny from time to time.


I used to rely on a pack of five Beagles to work with me to secure our next Brer rabbit fix! We ate a whole lot of rabbit, squirrel, Grouse, pheasant, etc., when I was growing up.


----------



## Oldsarge

FIVE beagles? Oh the joy of hounds!


----------



## Oldsarge

Spicy beef sammich


----------



## paxonus

Pressed duck from La Tour d'Argent. Anyone been there?


----------



## Oldsarge

I drove past it once.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Spicy beef sammich
> 
> View attachment 45622


Now that looks really good.


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


>


Now, truly, that is a dinner that Mama used to put on the table. I'm guessing that her cornbread was a step or two above that pictured. Thank you, good sir, for a wonderful trip down memory lane!


----------



## Howard

Lucido said:


>


Is that frank and bean soup?


----------



## Oldsarge

Polish sausage and beans is my guess.


----------



## Oldsarge

Red beans and rice! Happy Thursday in N'Ahlins.


----------



## ran23

Only time I had Cornbread was in the middle of the bowl with chili poured over it. I know I have seen beans and hot-dogs with bacon.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's an odd thing. My mother was from Montana and got her degree in Home Ec. with an emphasis on nutrition. But I guess that she learned to make cornbread in Ft. Benning, GA after she married my dad because though we ate a lot of Italian recipes from my dad's side of the family and a lot of Middle American dishes like she grew up with, real CORN bread (no wheat flour permitted) was a pretty regular carb on our family table. Pork roast, green beans with onions and bacon and cornbread with loads of butter (and honey for those who can still eat it)? Man!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 45717


Where do I get in line?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For those of you in the Pacific Northwest, I strongly recommend Killer Burger!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> For those of you in the Pacific Northwest, I strongly recommend Killer Burger!


How is the killer burger?


----------



## Oldsarge

Delicious! I don't know whether it's the quality of their beef or the secret sauces they put on top but they're wonderful.


----------



## Flanderian

Aperitif -


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Delicious! I don't know whether it's the quality of their beef or the secret sauces they put on top but they're wonderful.


What are the toppings they put on the burger?


----------



## Oldsarge

That depends on which one you buy. Here's their website. You can look at the pictures and see for yourself.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> That depends on which one you buy. Here's their website. You can look at the pictures and see for yourself.


Put me down for a couple of those "peanut butter-pickle burgers! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Put me down for a couple of those "peanut butter-pickle burgers! :amazing:


They do look interesting, don't they? As one who sometimes mixes peanut butter into soup or stew liquid, I don't see how it could be bad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That depends on which one you buy. Here's their website. You can look at the pictures and see for yourself.


Do they have one in New York, those burgers look delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Do they have one in New York, those burgers look delicious.


So far just the Portland Oregon area. Good as they are, they might expand but New York is a long way's away. Look how long it took for In-and-Out burger to get out of California.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Or


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45960
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 45961


The bottom half is so delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

I was thinking of something simple for dinner. Then this showed up . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

A dinoburger?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46077
> 
> 
> I was thinking of something simple for dinner. Then this showed up . . .


Add a few grilled shrimp to that platter and you have a Mexican SEAL(sea, air and land) plate...an arguably healthy option, for sure!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46077
> 
> 
> I was thinking of something simple for dinner. Then this showed up . . .


Don't forget the salsa.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A dinoburger?
> 
> View attachment 46088


Wow, What the hell man?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46135


Party of eight...yes, no? It appears that mine is about done, just the way I like it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Party of eight...yes, no? It appears that mine is about done, just the way I like it! LOL.


Party of eight with dog.


----------



## Howard

I dare you to eat this burger with 5 patties, 2 slices of tomato, 6 slices of cheese on a toasted bun.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> I dare you to eat this burger with 5 patties, 2 slices of tomato, 6 slices of cheese on a toasted bun.


There was a time when I would have said "challenge accepted." Back then, I would go to Wendy's and order 2 triples. One time, the cashier was so incredulous that she came out the the dining room to check on my progress just as I was about to take the final bite of burger #2. Half an our later, I was home and raiding the fridge for a snack. I could not put on weight for anything back then. Now, I think I gained a pound just looking at the photo.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I dare you to eat this burger with 5 patties, 2 slices of tomato, 6 slices of cheese on a toasted bun.


How long do I have?


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> There was a time when I would have said "challenge accepted." Back then, I would go to Wendy's and order 2 triples. One time, the cashier was so incredulous that she came out the the dining room to check on my progress just as I was about to take the final bite of burger #2. Half an our later, I was home and raiding the fridge for a snack. I could not put on weight for anything back then. Now, I think I gained a pound just looking at the photo.


One evening in college, my best friend in the dorms and our girls went to Shakey's for dinner. We talked and we ate and we drank Coke (all being under 21) and by the time we got ready to go, we looked at the table in front of us and were aghast. The girls had split a Giant and Ernie and i had each eaten an entire Giant alone. I'm so glad I can't do that anymore. It could get expensive!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> One evening in college, my best friend in the dorms and our girls went to Shakey's for dinner. We talked and we ate and we drank Coke (all being under 21) and by the time we got ready to go, we looked at the table in front of us and were aghast. The girls had split a Giant and Ernie and i had each eaten an entire Giant alone. I'm so glad I can't do that anymore. It could get expensive!


Around the same age. SWMBO and I went out with another couple. The other SWMBO (under 21) ordered a drink and sent it back "This is MUCH to strong" It takes a special kind of person to complain about a drink that one can not legally order in the first place.


----------



## eagle2250

IT_cyclist said:


> There was a time when I would have said "challenge accepted." Back then, I would go to Wendy's and order 2 triples. One time, the cashier was so incredulous that she came out the the dining room to check on my progress just as I was about to take the final bite of burger #2. Half an our later, I was home and raiding the fridge for a snack. I could not put on weight for anything back then. Now, I think I gained a pound just looking at the photo.


Many herein, feel your pain! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> How long do I have?


Take as much time as you want but I think you should use a knife and fork to eat the burger.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Take as much time as you want but I think you should use a knife and fork to eat the burger.


It wouldn't be the first time. There's this little café in Wallowa, OR . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46198
> 
> 
> View attachment 46199
> 
> 
> View attachment 46200
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday, all!


Are those quesadillas or whatever you call them?


----------



## Oldsarge

Tacos, Howard, tacos. Quesadillas are sort of cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

OH, must be Tuesday. I remember in my youth, going out to breakfast with a buddy of mine. Order extra waffles and stuff. Waitress would ask if a third person was coming.


----------



## Oldsarge

The summer after my freshman year in college a buddy and I did a week's backpack in the High Sierra. Being 19, we ate 4-man Dri-Lite meals each and once we got off the mountain went looking for real food. Unfortunately in those days, Hwy 99 wasn't well equipped with restaurants that were open pretty late and it was long time before we finally found a Denny's. We snuck our grubby, soil-stained selves into the back to the dismay of the other patrons. When the grimacing waitress came to take our orders I asked if the fried chicken dinner was a half chicken. When assured it was, I ordered two. And then Jim ordered two steak dinners. As we proceeded to lick both sets of plates clean the other customers (and the waitress) were dumbfounded. We apologized and explained what we'd been doing. At that point everyone nodded approvingly. They understood perfectly.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> The summer after my freshman year in college a buddy and I did a week's backpack in the High Sierra. Being 19, we ate 4-man Dri-Lite meals each and once we got off the mountain went looking for real food. Unfortunately in those days, Hwy 99 wasn't well equipped with restaurants that were open pretty late and it was long time before we finally found a Denny's. We snuck our grubby, soil-stained selves into the back to the dismay of the other patrons. When the grimacing waitress came to take our orders I asked if the fried chicken dinner was a half chicken. When assured it was, I ordered two. And then Jim ordered two steak dinners. As we proceeded to lick both sets of plates clean the other customers (and the waitress) were dumbfounded. We apologized and explained what we'd been doing. At that point everyone nodded approvingly. They understood perfectly.


Were the steak dinners half a cow?

1st time in Japan, I spent a week with a group from a Japanese college on a reforestation project. mid-way though the week, started drinking heavily. Not to get drunk, but to get some more calories into me. Extreme drunkenness was a side effect. And I think I still lost weight. 
A couple of weeks later, I was brushing my teeth and had a bit of a startle at the huge bicep of some guy in the mirror. Then realized that was just me.

On that trip, I got everywhere by bicycle, too. Midway through, I had to send half of my trousers back home. I could no longer get into them.


----------



## Oldsarge

Broccoli/cheese stuffed chicken!










with bacon . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Cross posted to Libation Contemplation


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Cross posted to Libation Contemplation
> 
> View attachment 46241


Simply put....Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46226


What happens if the plate falls into the water, would the fish eat them?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 46294


A tomahawk steak cooked 'black and blue'! Oh be still, my appetite . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46357


They offer good sized servings at the outdoor eatery featured in the picture above.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> They offer good sized servings at the outdoor eatery featured in the picture above.


Inspiring ones, too. Now, what to cook with it. Sautéed spinach, baked yam and blueberry ice cream ought to do it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46357


How do you like your meat? I like mine on the crispy burnt side.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46374


What? No potato salad or Cole slaw?


----------



## Oldsarge

Anywhere from medium rare to 'black and blue' (crispy on the outside, raw on the inside). Potatoes are bad for my blood sugar and I don't much like Cole slaw.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How do you like your meat? I like mine on the crispy burnt side.


Howard, just a suggestion, but you might want to consider eating your steaks cooked to a state of a little less well done. As for mine, I like them grilled so rare that when you stick your fork in them they will still try to kick you or run off your plate! You will enjoy more of the flavor that way. LOL


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, just a suggestion, but you might want to consider eating your steaks cooked to a state of a little less well done. As for mine, I like them grilled so rare that when you stick your fork in them they will still try to kick you or run off your plate! You will enjoy more of the flavor that way. LOL


crispy and burnt tastes better, more like char-broiled.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> crispy and burnt tastes better, more like char-broiled.


Why not eat a piece of charcoal?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46495


Barbecued pulled pork...Yum! I wonder it's too late to pull a pork loin out of the freezer and replicate that gastronomical delight for tonight's dinner? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Why not eat a piece of charcoal?


Hey why not? You can use charcoal in foods, true fact. You can consume it but not too much of it or else you might lose vitamins.


----------



## Oldsarge

A charcoal biscuit after dinner is allegedly a traditional remedy for indigestion. Never tried it myself, but I've read this.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A charcoal biscuit after dinner is allegedly a traditional remedy for indigestion. Never tried it myself, but I've read this.


"A charcoal biscuit?" Are we talking about those pre burned black lumps we put in the grills we dutifully haul to the beach each trip? I think theycome in a bag labelled Kingsford Briquets. When it comes to indigestion, I will stick with Tums! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 46521


Are we looking at pork and/or chicken Tacos? Appetizing, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at pork and/or chicken Tacos? Appetizing, for sure!


I'm guessing broiled chicken breast but it certainly could be pork tenderloin.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A charcoal biscuit after dinner is allegedly a traditional remedy for indigestion. Never tried it myself, but I've read this.


It might make me go to the bathroom. I just hope in the near future that there's no charcoal challenge just like they did with the other stupid challenges within the past few years. (i.e. Tide Pod, Cinnamon)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46548


Meatball subs, the size of Lobster Rolls...I'll take three, please!:amazing:


----------



## Flanderian

Pork Chops with Pistachio Salmuera -

*







*


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Pork Chops with Pistachio Salmuera -
> 
> *
> View attachment 46624
> *


Do you, perchance, have the recipe?


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Pork Chops with Pistachio Salmuera -
> 
> *
> View attachment 46624
> *


Thanks to your post above and in the event you have not yet provided the recipe Oldsarge has requested, we in the Eagles Crib will be having grilled (inch thick) pork chops for tonight's dinner! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Aha! Found it.










4.78 from 9 votes
*Pork Chops with Pistachio Salmuera*

*Pork Chops with Pistachio Salmuera*_! Perfect way to jazz up your midweek dinners, pork chops grilled to perfection with two different types of salmuera, one for basting and one pistachio salmuera for serving._

Prep Time10 mins
Cook Time15 mins
Total Time25 mins

Course: Dinner, Main Course
Cuisine: American
Keyword: grilled pork chops

Servings: 4

Calories: 566kcal

Author: Joanna Cismaru

*Ingredients*
*For serving Salmuera*

3 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1/2 small onion chopped
2 cloves garlic minced
1/4 tsp salt or to taste
1/4 tsp pepper or to taste
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup pistachios chopped
1 tbsp chives finely chopped
1 tbsp fresh parsley finely chopped
1 tbsp fresh mint chopped
1 tbsp cilantro chopped
*For basting Salmuera*

1/4 cup olive oil
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp pepper
*Rest of Ingredients*

4 bone-in pork chops cut 1 inch thick
1 tsp smoked salt optional
*Instructions*

In a medium bowl whisk the olive oil and balsamic vinegar together with the onion, garlic, salt, pepper, and water. Stir in the pistachios, chives, parsley, mint and cilantro.
Light a grill and oil the grate. In a small bowl, whisk the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper.
Grill the pork chops over moderately high heat, basting frequently with the basting salmuera, until browned. The steaks are done when a thermometer inserted in the thickest part registers at 140 F degrees, 6 to 7 minutes per side, could be more depending on thickness of steaks.
Transfer the chops to a plate and top with some of the serving salmuera. Sprinkle with smoked salt if preferred and serve with the remaining pistachio salmuera.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Aha! Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.78 from 9 votes
> *Pork Chops with Pistachio Salmuera*
> 
> *Pork Chops with Pistachio Salmuera*_! Perfect way to jazz up your midweek dinners, pork chops grilled to perfection with two different types of salmuera, one for basting and one pistachio salmuera for serving._
> 
> Prep Time10 mins
> Cook Time15 mins
> Total Time25 mins
> 
> Course: Dinner, Main Course
> Cuisine: American
> Keyword: grilled pork chops
> 
> Servings: 4
> 
> Calories: 566kcal
> 
> Author: Joanna Cismaru
> 
> *Ingredients*
> *For serving Salmuera*
> 
> 3 tbsp olive oil
> 1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
> 1/2 small onion chopped
> 2 cloves garlic minced
> 1/4 tsp salt or to taste
> 1/4 tsp pepper or to taste
> 1/4 cup water
> 1/4 cup pistachios chopped
> 1 tbsp chives finely chopped
> 1 tbsp fresh parsley finely chopped
> 1 tbsp fresh mint chopped
> 1 tbsp cilantro chopped
> *For basting Salmuera*
> 
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp pepper
> *Rest of Ingredients*
> 
> 4 bone-in pork chops cut 1 inch thick
> 1 tsp smoked salt optional
> *Instructions*
> 
> In a medium bowl whisk the olive oil and balsamic vinegar together with the onion, garlic, salt, pepper, and water. Stir in the pistachios, chives, parsley, mint and cilantro.
> Light a grill and oil the grate. In a small bowl, whisk the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper.
> Grill the pork chops over moderately high heat, basting frequently with the basting salmuera, until browned. The steaks are done when a thermometer inserted in the thickest part registers at 140 F degrees, 6 to 7 minutes per side, could be more depending on thickness of steaks.
> Transfer the chops to a plate and top with some of the serving salmuera. Sprinkle with smoked salt if preferred and serve with the remaining pistachio salmuera.


Indeed! Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46687


I'm reminded that in Japan, one is supposed to eat grilled eel on the hottest day of the summer to give one strength for the coming year. I don't think I can get ell very easily around here. And I don't think I'd trust it if I could. But there might be many "hottest day" opportunities in the next few weeks.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46687


Yum. Perhaps one of the best aspects of my assignment with the 379th Bomb Wing-Heavy was fishing for salmon running up the AuSable river. Life was good...and it still is! But jeez Louise, way back then I could eat as much of it as I wanted and still not gain weight.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's really sad. Not only do I gain weight but I can't eat as much as I used to. Pathetic, truly.


----------



## Flanderian

Rosemary & Thyme Lamb Chops -










*+ *A good bottle of Argentine Malbec -


----------



## Oldsarge

Irish barbecue.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Irish barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 46769


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Irish barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 46769


Now who wouldn't have a taste for good barbecue? Jeez Louise, I'm getting hungry and we are a long way from lunch! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46816


While the packaging may be red, the meat inside is decidedly white, except for perhaps the Tomalley found therein! LOL.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks to your post above and in the event you have not yet provided the recipe Oldsarge has requested, we in the Eagles Crib will be having grilled (inch thick) pork chops for tonight's dinner! LOL.


Bravo! (and Brava to Mrs Eagle too).

Now, if you cut into those pork chops at the half-inch mark, stuff the beasts with well-cooked pork sausage mixed with extra fresh thyme and oregano, and grill them, you will have a truly scrumptious feast. Potatoes O'Brien, a light garden salad with a suitably astringent vinaigrette dressing, and a glass or four of Merlot. The perfect mid-summer meal!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Steak Tartare


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Steak Tartare


Howard, is that equine or bovine steak tartar? In any event, for those of us who are fans of rarely cooked entrees, that looks delicious!


----------



## thefringthing

I was planning on beef tartare for lunch today, but I doubt mine will be as photogenic. No yolk on top though!?


----------



## damon54

https://www.texascooppower.com/local/medina/parisa-a-medina-county-delicacy


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, is that equine or bovine steak tartar? In any event, for those of us who are fans of rarely cooked entrees, that looks delicious!


I haven't had steak tartar before, how does it taste?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I haven't had steak tartar before, how does it taste?


The flavor is far more obvious/robust than the flavor of the mixture would be, if it were cooked. The spices and flavoring agents used in Tartar's preparation are more obvious. When we cook meats, we quite literally kill off the flavors to a discouraging extent! Give Tartar a try...you will love it.


----------



## Oldsarge

I certainly do.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The flavor is far more obvious/robust than the flavor of the mixture would be, if it were cooked. The spices and flavoring agents used in Tartar's preparation are more obvious. When we cook meats, we quite literally kill off the flavors to a discouraging extent! Give Tartar a try...you will love it.


I'll have to try it one day when this pandemic is over.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47156
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday


I have seemed to develop a real fondness for Tuesdays...and suspect Tacos have a lot to do with that!


----------



## Flanderian

Well, it's red . . . . 

Serve a lighter bodied dry white with it.

SPAGHETTINI WITH ROASTED TOMATOES, FRESH BASIL, AND TOASTED GARLIC BREADCRUMBS -


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I have seemed to develop a real fondness for Tuesdays...and suspect Tacos have a lot to do with that!


I love Tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Well, it's red . . . .
> 
> Serve a lighter bodied dry white with it.
> 
> SPAGHETTINI WITH ROASTED TOMATOES, FRESH BASIL, AND TOASTED GARLIC BREADCRUMBS -
> 
> View attachment 47180


 Red Meatless Monday?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Red Meatless Monday?


Make it the first course, Italian style, then break out the osso buco. :beers:


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Make it the first course, Italian style, then break out the Osso Buco. :beers:


Or the Porterhouse Fiorentino!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47223


Presentation is so important to an entree's appeal! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

The classic


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I haven't had steak tartar before, how does it taste?


Howard, I'm not sure you'd care for it, I seem to recall you once said you like your steak well done


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The classic


That was delicious! What's for desert? LOL.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Howard, I'm not sure you'd care for it, I seem to recall you once said you like your steak well done


Sometimes I like steak char-broiled, a bit of crispiness.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That was delicious! What's for desert? LOL.


A slice of pie.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47314
> 
> 
> The classic


That looks so delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Our youngest grand son has just turned 16 year old. Tomorrow evening we will be celebrating his birthday with a dinner of corned beef and cabbage. We are a long way from St Paddy's Day, but corned beef and cabbage was the grand son's choice. To that end the wife and I picked up several corned beef flats and a couple heads of cabbage from the Patrick AFB Commissary and will begin the slow cooking process tomorrow morning. The flats presently have a decidedly red hue and it should remain that way through the cooking process...so there you are!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Our youngest grand son has just turned 16 year old. Tomorrow evening we will be celebrating his birthday with a dinner of corned beef and cabbage. We are a long way from St Paddy's Day, but corned beef and cabbage was the grand son's choice. To that end the wife and I picked up several corned beef flats and a couple heads of cabbage from the Patrick AFB Commissary and will begin the slow cooking process tomorrow morning. The flats presently have a decidedly red hue and it should remain that way through the cooking process...so there you are!


And may all enjoy it! :beer:

Congrats to the young man! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian

Heirloom tomato salad with toasted walnuts & smoked blue cheese -


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Classic--though I prefer mine with avocado, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge

The sauce is red.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47509
> 
> 
> View attachment 47510
> 
> 
> The sauce is red.


ketchup or barbecue?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> ketchup or barbecue?


Has to be BBQ. Ketchup is opaque.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47509
> 
> 
> View attachment 47510
> 
> 
> The sauce is red.


 I take mine rare, very rare. Just walk it close to a hot grill on the way to the table!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I take mine rare, very rare. Just walk it close to a hot grill on the way to the table!


I like mine crispy.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I like mine crispy.


Is that crispy on the outside and rare on the inside


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I like mine crispy.


I like my donuts crispy...Krispy Kreme that is! LOL.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Is that crispy on the outside and rare on the inside


When i bite into it I like to hear a crunch.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I like my donuts crispy...Krispy Kreme that is! LOL.


I haven't had that in so many years, When I was in the city going to my program, there was a Krispy Kreme shop nearby so I went in there before my program started and I had myself a doughnut and coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I haven't had that in so many years, When I was in the city going to my program, there was a Krispy Kreme shop nearby so I went in there before my program started and I had myself a doughnut and coffee.


My friend, I admire your self control. When it's me standing face to face with a fresh baked box of Krispy Kreme's , I can never eat just one, usually two or three! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Back when I used to eat donuts and there was a KK within reach I found that I could eat one but the second one was cloying.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, I admire your self control. When it's me standing face to face with a fresh baked box of Krispy Kreme's , I can never eat just one, usually two or three! :crazy: LOL.


Back then I ate about 2 donuts, Today I would eat donuts occasionally only at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Back when I used to eat donuts and there was a KK within reach I found that I could eat one but the second one was cloying.


What was your favorite flavor?


----------



## Oldsarge

Chocolate, the glazed ones were way too sweet.


----------



## Oldsarge

Coronaryburger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47648


I really hate it when you have to pick the bones out before eating them and while we are talking, have you ever tried to fillet a doughnut? Well you end up throwing a lot of good doughnut away! LOL


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Chocolate, the glazed ones were way too sweet.


Boston Creme were my favorites.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47647
> 
> 
> Coronaryburger.


I wouldn't eat this all at once I would separate the bun and the burgers and eat it from there.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47648


LOL Donuts have no bones. 😆


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47647
> 
> 
> Coronaryburger.


My friend, when I first glanced at the burger, the sight of all that saturated and trans fat stopped my heart cold. After SWMBO administered CPR and brought me back, I will only add that that sure looks like one tasty burger! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Oldsarge

This one's worse.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, when I first glanced at the burger, the sight of all that saturated and trans fat stopped my heart cold. After SWMBO administered CPR and brought me back, I will only add that that sure looks like one tasty burger! :icon_saint7kg:


I know you could eat all that if it was a contest., have you ever seen Man vs.Food?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This one's worse.
> 
> View attachment 47699
> 
> 
> View attachment 47700


My birthday is not for quite a while but that cake sure looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47748


*YUM!!!*


----------



## Flanderian

Chicken souvlaki with garlic fries -


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Chicken souvlaki with garlic fries -
> 
> View attachment 47751


🤤🤤🤤


----------



## Oldsarge

Surf and turf


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Surf and turf
> 
> View attachment 47766


I greatly prefer what you have pictured above, but today we are grilling ribs to appease the wandering hoards we call family! LOL.


----------



## Howard

And what about fried shrimp at a Surf And Turf?


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, bring it on!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> And what about fried shrimp at a Surf And Turf?


A one pot surf and turf delight. It looks like it is just about time to eat...Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, bring it on!


dip it in that sauce, what's it called again?


----------



## Oldsarge

Chimichuri?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Chimichuri?


No it's a shrimp sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47866
> 
> View attachment 47867


The skillet breakfast pictured above, makes my English muffin for breakfast look even more pathetic than it actually was!  LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47866
> 
> View attachment 47867


I don't know why people have steak for breakfast, steak is not a breakfast food, it's more like an afternoon lunch or a dinner.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I don't know why people have steak for breakfast, steak is not a breakfast food, it's more like an afternoon lunch or a dinner.


The beef council used to do ad stating "beef, it's what 's for dinner". They had it all wrong, steak is good anytime you want it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard, maybe you would prefer ham and eggs


----------



## Oldsarge

Or possibly sausage? I got tired of posting all these succulent, massive breakfasts and decided to make one.










Two eggs, sunnyside up, Vaquero beans, locally sourced sausage, home baked bread and a nectarine. Coffee was before--and maybe again, now.


----------



## Oldsarge

The sauce is red. Maybe we need a seafood thread?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> The beef council used to do ad stating "beef, it's what 's for dinner". They had it all wrong, steak is good anytime you want it.


When I grew up, I always had eggs, bacon, maybe perhaps a bowl of cereal with fruit, waffles, pancakes and or coffee with juice but never steak, there is no time for me to cook a steak in the morning, just don't want to stink up the kitchen, I want to make my breakfast simple but nothing too fancy.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Howard, maybe you would prefer ham and eggs
> 
> View attachment 47882


That's much better Fiscal.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Or possibly sausage? I got tired of posting all these succulent, massive breakfasts and decided to make one.
> 
> View attachment 47885
> 
> 
> Two eggs, sunnyside up, Vaquero beans, locally sourced sausage, home baked bread and a nectarine. Coffee was before--and maybe again, now.


Does it keep you full?


----------



## Oldsarge

And how!


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> When I grew up, I always had eggs, bacon, maybe perhaps a bowl of cereal with fruit, waffles, pancakes and or coffee with juice but never steak, there is no time for me to cook a steak in the morning, just don't want to stink up the kitchen, I want to make my breakfast simple but nothing too fancy.


Venture out to a restaurant


----------



## Oldsarge

Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day . . . when someone else cooks it! That's one of the great things about European river cruises (when we can take them again), the breakfast buffet is a wonder. And don't get me started on big African hotels. They try to feed you to death!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I don't know why people have steak for breakfast, steak is not a breakfast food, it's more like an afternoon lunch or a dinner.


Howard, when I have been fortunate enough to enjoy steak and eggs for breakfast, my hunger is generally satisfied until dinner time (1800 hours).


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Venture out to a restaurant


Maybe after this pandemic is over, hopefully we can go for a breakfast at a restaurant.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day . . . when someone else cooks it! That's one of the great things about European river cruises (when we can take them again), the breakfast buffet is a wonder. And don't get me started on big African hotels. They try to feed you to death!


Breakfast is my favorite too, I can eat as much as I want.


----------



## Howard

On my days off, I like to keep my time in the kitchen as short as possible for breakfast, about a half hour-45 minutes (maybe more) then save my appetite for lunch after 12.


----------



## Oldsarge

On a sandwich kick.


----------



## Brooksfan

Kris Kristofferson said it best: 'the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad, so I had one more for dessert" (Sunday Morning Coming Down)


----------



## Oldsarge

Must be Texas . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> On a sandwich kick.
> 
> View attachment 47966
> 
> 
> View attachment 47967


Now that's a burger I would sink my teeth into.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47969
> 
> 
> Must be Texas . . .


Be still, my heart! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

Slobber, drool . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48115
> 
> 
> Slobber, drool . . .


Not intending to be "crabby" about it, but why did you tear it all up like that? Someone must be hungry! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48115
> 
> 
> Slobber, drool . . .


Aren't lobster and crab the same thing?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Aren't lobster and crab the same thing?


Not the last time I checked. I just don't think you will ever eat a crab's tail....but Lobster Tail is quite delictable! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

New England lobster:










California lobster:










Crab (Dungeness):


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Not the last time I checked. I just don't think you will ever eat a crab's tail....but Lobster Tail is quite delictable! LOL.


Do you dip it butter or have it plain?


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you dip it butter or have it plain?


My unremitting quest for decadence in my lifestyle demands that my lobster or crab are dipped in clarified butter prior to consumption! Can we hear a hell to the Yum! on that one.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My unremitting quest for decadence in my lifestyle demands that my lobster or crab are dipped in clarified butter prior to consumption! Can we hear a hell to the Yum! on that one.


Have you had Lobster salad before? It's that salad you buy at the supermarket deli.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Have you had Lobster salad before? It's that salad you buy at the supermarket deli.


Indeed I have. In fact on at least one occasion I have purchased that seafood salad to make 'do-it-yourself' lobster rolls for one of our family luncheons. The kids and even the grand kids got a kick out of what I titled "Ocean Going Po-Boys!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Paella!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Paella!
> 
> View attachment 48242





Oldsarge said:


> Paella!
> 
> View attachment 48242


Did I just hear the dinner bell ringing? I'm sitting here salivating like one of Pavlov's dogs!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Paella!
> 
> View attachment 48242


There was an episode on Seinfeld where somebody was serving Paella.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> There was an episode on Seinfeld where somebody was serving Paella.


If my memory serves me well this AM, a number of Seinfeld episodes were built around a specific dish or type of cuisine. Remember if you will the "Soup Nazi?" LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> If my memory serves me well this AM, a number of Seinfeld episodes were built around a specific dish or type of cuisine. Remember if you will the "Soup Nazi?" LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Mrs Costanza made the paella for Jerry’s parents. I hope she didn’t use the long grain rice that appears to be in the photo above.

Long grain rice in a paella would be like wearing Adidas tear away track pants with a Cordings tweed waistcoat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48342


Steak, potatoes and asparagus...what is not to love ?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Steak, potatoes and asparagus...what is not to love ?


And red wine!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Steak, potatoes and asparagus...what is not to love ?


And seasoned fries.


----------



## Charles Dana

eagle2250 said:


> If my memory serves me well this AM, a number of Seinfeld episodes were built around a specific dish or type of cuisine. Remember if you will the "Soup Nazi?" LOL.


A partial list:

The Calzone
The Big Salad
The Rye
The Muffin Top
The Chinese Restaurant


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And red wine!


You are absolutely right. Now how'd I manage to miss that one? :icon_scratch: I'm writing it off as age related! That's my story and I'm sticking to it. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 48443


That looks so good.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> Steak, potatoes and asparagus...what is not to love ?


A: Asparagus.
I'd sub in a nice spinach salad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48582
> 
> 
> View attachment 48583


Turf and surf, heaven for sure!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

My favorite turf and surf combo was MR loin lamb chops with seared sea scallops. It may be time for a repeat a la Noom with one of each!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48582
> 
> 
> View attachment 48583


I like when ribs are off the bone.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48745











It needs dipping sauces.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48775


Indeed, it looks like a Texas barbecue platter, but definitely not a salad....and that's OK! LOL.


----------



## Guest

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48775


This sandwich reminds me of when I was first practicing law. I went out to lunch with some friends and had a hot pastrami, knockwurst, and swiss cheese sandwich along with a beer. Wow! I had trouble staying awake that afternoon. Never did that again.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, it looks like a Texas barbecue platter, but definitely not a salad....and that's OK! LOL.


You can have a salad on the side.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Tacos at the Village Tavern this night! Thanks for the reminder, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48926


EW! What in the world is that? 🤢


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> EW! What in the world is that? 🤢


It's chili, silly man. 's wonderful!


----------



## Oldsarge

Is this better?


----------



## drpeter

Classic American Lunch today, moments ago, with Indian touches:

Home-Made Tomato Bisque -- Roasted red peppers, onions and tomatoes diced (all fresh from the farm market), Herbes de Provence, fresh Sage, Rosemary and Chives from my little herb garden, Kashmiri red pepper (the Indian touch), fresh unsalted butter, heavy cream, and home-made chicken broth with a generous tablespoon of chicken bouillon powder (not home-made), salt and pepper . All of it cooked together until thick and hot but not boiling (cream stirred in at the end, so it won't get separated or overcooked).

Grilled Cheese Sandwich -- Smoked Dutch Gouda and Medium American Cheddar, generous slices grilled in whole wheat bread, using plenty of fresh unsalted butter. (Purists may not like to mix cheeses, but I am no purist, I modify and extend and innovate all the time)

Kettle-cooked potato chips

Hot, strong Assam/Darjeeling tea (my own blend) with milk and sugar.

I ate a bowl of the soup with Indian Naga Jholokia hot sauce and freshly ground pepper added to it. The grilled cheese sandwich must be dipped in the soup, of course, in the classic style. It was a delicious meal.

I almost added some lovely smoked ham I have in the fridge, but thought the chicken broth was enough "meat" for this particular lunch, LOL. Vegetarian is good now and then, even if I am a consumer of all meats.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's chili, silly man. 's wonderful!


Oh Ok looked like something else to me.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Is this better?
> 
> View attachment 48945


It better be from KFC or Popeye's.


----------



## Oldsarge

Burger on Brioche.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49029
> 
> 
> Burger on Brioche.


What's that in between?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49031


Have you went to a restaurant and they ask you french fries, baked potato, or mashed with your steak? What do you choose?


----------



## fred johnson

Howard said:


> Have you went to a restaurant and they ask you french fries, baked potato, or mashed with your steak? What do you choose?


Usually a baked potato but on occasion fries, just for a change!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's chili, silly man. 's wonderful!


Chili w/ beans, no less!

"Beans, beans, the magical fruit;
the more we eat, the more we toot.
The more we eat, the better we feel;
so eat beans for every meal!"


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Have you went to a restaurant and they ask you french fries, baked potato, or mashed with your steak? What do you choose?


A salad. I LIKE salads with my slab of blood rare meat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

fred johnson said:


> Usually a baked potato but on occasion fries, just for a change!


I like french fries.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A salad. I LIKE salads with my slab of blood rare meat.


A slab of raw beef and a double baked potato....could a man ask for or expect anything more? I think not!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A slab of raw beef and a double baked potato....could a man ask for or expect anything more? I think not!


dessert afterwards?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Have you went to a restaurant and they ask you french fries, baked potato, or mashed with your steak? What do you choose?


I prefer a "Ceasar" salad, chili and lots of mushrooms with the steak. I usually drink water with my meals, but when I do have a drink, with beef, it's Guinness!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49031


Looks like tarragon over the shallot and red wine reduction. I am ready to order. I'd like my steak saignant, some mayonnaise for the frites, a mesclun salad with vinaigrette, and a bottle of Burgundy.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sorry I'm late.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49289
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday.


Happy Wednesday


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Sorry I'm late.
> 
> View attachment 49312


"Now those/that's are/a Taco(s)! Yum.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Happy Wednesday


While Taco Tuesday is fairly well known, in these parts there is a chain of convenience stores that is known for their Wacky Wednesdays.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FiscalDean said:


> While Taco Tuesday is fairly well known, in these parts there is a chain of convenience stores that is known for their Wacky Wednesdays.


I am relieved that someone remembers what day it is!


----------



## Oldsarge

With the local lockdown and the fires, I'm lucky to know if it's daytime at all.


----------



## Oldsarge

You're welcome, from the PNW.


----------



## IT_cyclist

PSA: I just learned that today is National Cheeseburger Day.


----------



## Howard

IT_cyclist said:


> PSA: I just learned that today is National Cheeseburger Day.


I love cheeseburgers.


----------



## eagle2250

IT_cyclist said:


> PSA: I just learned that today is National Cheeseburger Day.


Damn.....I missed it!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Damn.....I missed it!


You can have Cheeseburger Day every day.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I missed it too, but the supremely comforting Tex-Mex ground beef and cheese enchiladas I made met my needs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oktoberfest


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 49547


What a timely reminder...I'm taking Mrs Eagle out to dinner this evening and the restaurant is about 30 to 45 minutes distant. I'd better get off this puter and get ready to motor! Thanks for the reminder. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

The post colonoscopy celebration . . . and a beer!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49614
> 
> 
> The post colonoscopy celebration . . . and a beer!


A mile high stack of nutrition that I can both appreciate and enjoy eating...and then it's on to a appointment with the cardiologist! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49614
> 
> 
> The post colonoscopy celebration . . . and a beer!


And at my age I've never had a colonoscopy before.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> And at my age I've never had a colonoscopy before.


The procedure isn't bad. You sleep through it. It's the two days before that call for . . . endurance!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The procedure isn't bad. You sleep through it. It's the two days before that call for . . . endurance!


How old do you have to be to get one?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How old do you have to be to get one?


It's usually recommended that you start at 50.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's usually recommended that you start at 50.


I had a prostate check at 40.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard, just consider it one more "rite of passage" to old manhood! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, just consider it one more "rite of passage" to old manhood! LOL.


So you've had it?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> So you've had it?


Egad! Several times. After the initial video tour through your intestines, the docs like to repeat the indignity of the experience at least once every 10 years! Your are knocked out and miss the whole trip, but they will show you the video if you ask! Make sure you have someone to drive you home afterward.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I count five. How about one for lobster rolls for lunch, two for dinner with a bottle of Eyrie Pinot Blanc, and one for tomorrow morning's omelette with a bit of creme fraiche and a sprinkling of caviar?


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49738
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday


That might well be civilization's crowning achievement.


----------



## Oldsarge

Anyone who has lived in the Southwest is at least 5% Mexican. If not by blood, then by proximity. I'm making _chilis_ _rellenos _and _frijoles_ tonight.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Nothing like a burger and fries. MR chuck on a griddled Kaiser Roll with mayonnaise, homemade chili sauce, Tillamook extra sharp cheddar, and grilled red onion. I have decided I prefer oven fries to deep fried. Roll 'em in peanut oil, cook until soft at 385 F, and crisp them at 425F. Sprinkle with sea salt and truffle oil.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Nothing like a burger and fries. MR chuck on a griddled Kaiser Roll with mayonnaise, homemade chili sauce, Tillamook extra sharp cheddar, and grilled red onion. I have decided I prefer oven fries to deep fried. Roll 'em in peanut oil, cook until soft at 385 F, and crisp them at 425F. Sprinkle with sea salt and truffle oil.
> View attachment 49765


Looking good...real good, but I must tell you, you put a lot more effort into prepping your fries than I do. At the eagles crib we cut the taters up and toss them into the air fryer and then hit them with a bit of sea salt....arguably bland, I know. I'm pretty sure I would prefer your oven fries.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Looking good...real good, but I must tell you, you put a lot more effort into prepping your fries than I do. At the eagles crib we cut the taters up and toss them into the air fryer and then hit them with a bit of sea salt....arguably bland, I know. I'm pretty sure I would prefer your oven fries.


Give these a twirl, and to kick it up a notch after you sprinkle the truffle oil sprinkle with crumbled blue cheese and shake the pan a bit. Just wow.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Nothing like a burger and fries. MR chuck on a griddled Kaiser Roll with mayonnaise, homemade chili sauce, Tillamook extra sharp cheddar, and grilled red onion. I have decided I prefer oven fries to deep fried. Roll 'em in peanut oil, cook until soft at 385 F, and crisp them at 425F. Sprinkle with sea salt and truffle oil.
> View attachment 49765


I'm having a hamburger for dinner tonight.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'm having a hamburger for dinner tonight.


We had hamburgers for a late lunch today (at about 1500 hours and our first and probably last meal of the day)...a half pound burger really overpowers a regular hamburger bun, but in the real world we must work with what's in the pantry! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> We had hamburgers for a late lunch today (at about 1500 hours and our first and probably last meal of the day)...a half pound burger really overpowers a regular hamburger bun, but in the real world we must work with what's in the pantry! LOL.


What do you like on your burger?


----------



## BillC

Howard said:


> Witj
> What do you like on your burger?


With my burger, I love a mid-level cabernet.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I like burgers pretty much any way they come: 

*Old school northeastern with only ketchup,
*West coast with lettuce, tomato, and 1000 island
*Texas with a griddled bun, yellow mustard, dill pickle chips, diced or sliced sweet onion, tomato, and shredded iceberg lettuce, jalapeños optional
*Pub style with mayonnaise, Dijon, bread and butter pickles, grilled onions, leaf lettuce, bacon, and who knows what else

My personal favorite, however, is a griddled, buttered bun and a thick MR patty with steak seasoning topped with roasted Hatch chiles, a sliced of grilled red onion, and a nice melted extra sharp cheddar. No other condiments needed, but mayonnaise is ok.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

BillC said:


> With my burger, I love a mid-level cabernet.


I love the usual, some ketchup, maybe mustard, cheese, tomato and a pinch of salt.


----------



## Howard

Arby's Thickburger!


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I love the usual, some ketchup, maybe mustard, cheese, tomato and a pinch of salt.


What is your preferred cheese? What kind of mustard?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> What is your preferred cheese? What kind of mustard?


Swiss or American and I use regular mustard on my burger.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Swiss or American and I use regular mustard on my burger.


Yeah, but there are all kinds of "regular" mustard! Assuming you mean yellow, do you like French's, Heinz, Plochman's, Whataburger, or something else? Also in some homes, like this one, the "regular" mustard is Maille Dijon. For a Texas style burger I think the Whataburger mustard is the best.

Also if you like tater tots/potato puffs and ketchup, the Melinda's habanero ketchup is really good. Oddly, it isn't as hot as the jalapeño.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What do you like on your burger?





Howard said:


> What do you like on your burger?


Lettuce, tomato, onion and mayonnaise most of the time, but I am known to slap some Swiss cheese in the mix, as the mood strikes me! LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

I have three basic "go to" variations.

Ketchup, stone ground mustard, dill pickle chips (or bread and utter chips, whichever is available) and every now and then a thick slice of extra sharp cheddar. Sometimes, I'll add some sauteed onions. 

Lettuce, tomato and Miracle Whip.

Sauteed mushrooms and swiss cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge

My mustard-of-choice is Chinese Hot. Fire in the Hole!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Yeah, but there are all kinds of "regular" mustard! Assuming you mean yellow, do you like French's, Heinz, Plochman's, Whataburger, or something else? Also in some homes, like this one, the "regular" mustard is Maille Dijon. For a Texas style burger I think the Whataburger mustard is the best.
> 
> Also if you like tater tots/potato puffs and ketchup, the Melinda's habanero ketchup is really good. Oddly, it isn't as hot as the jalapeño.


I'm going to have to try the habanero ketchup but unfortunately I have to hide it from My Parents cause they can't consume some spicy stuff sometimes cause one of them has gout.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Lettuce, tomato, onion and mayonnaise most of the time, but I am known to slap some Swiss cheese in the mix, as the mood strikes me! LOL.


I also love bacon on my burger.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> I have three basic "go to" variations.
> 
> Ketchup, stone ground mustard, dill pickle chips (or bread and utter chips, whichever is available) and every now and then a thick slice of extra sharp cheddar. Sometimes, I'll add some sauteed onions.
> 
> Lettuce, tomato and Miracle Whip.
> 
> Sauteed mushrooms and swiss cheese.


Do you like sticking fries on your burger, Fiscal?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My mustard-of-choice is Chinese Hot. Fire in the Hole!


What is the scoville of that mustard?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Do you like sticking fries on your burger, Fiscal?


No, I like them separate


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is the scoville of that mustard?


I don't think Scoville rates mustard.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mercy!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Mercy!
> 
> View attachment 49874


Great picture...my mouth was actually watering as I first looked at that prime rib! Very effective.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> No, I like them separate


I think it was either Burger King or MacDonald's that sold a burger with fries in it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I don't think Scoville rates mustard.


only hot sauces?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Mercy!
> 
> View attachment 49874


Looks delicious, Is that steak medium rare or well done?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> only hot sauces?


It's all about capsicum that's found in chili peppers.



Howard said:


> Looks delicious, Is that steak medium rare or well done?


Rare.


----------



## Howard

Good God, that looks so mouth watering, these are Wagyu Hamburgers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fitting for Ask Andy, they appear to be perfectly dressed. Classic understated elegance that makes them at home on any plate.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50061


Oh yum! I think I have died and gone to protein heaven. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Oh yum! I think I have died and gone to protein heaven. LOL.


Or Texas.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A sandwich's sandwich!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50205


Jeez Louise that steak and fries platter has me drooling all over the keyboard, like one of Pavlov's dogs...one very hungry dog! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise that steak and fries platter has me drooling all over the keyboard, like one of Pavlov's dogs...one very hungry dog! LOL.


That was exactly my response. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Make America Bacon Again


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Make America Bacon Again
> 
> View attachment 50315


Now that is a platform that I could support without reservation! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Cool weather is finally here. That means braised short ribs.









To be accompanied by steamed new potatoes tossed in butter and parsley and a salad of arugula, baby spinach, and vinaigrette.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Cool weather is finally here. That means braised short ribs.
> View attachment 50519
> 
> 
> To be accompanied by steamed new potatoes tossed in butter and parsley and a salad of arugula, baby spinach, and vinaigrette.


I wish I'd seen the post above last evening. Then I could have paraphrased the great Ronnie Milsap, singing "I'm having night dreams about day things (those ribs) in the middle of a long night!" Seeing it this AM I can only look forward to feeling starved, while the wife and I head out for our five mile fitness walk this morning. LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I wish I'd seen the post above last evening. Then I could have paraphrased the great Ronnie Milsap, singing "I'm having night dreams about day things (those ribs) in the middle of a long night!" Seeing it this AM I can only look forward to feeling starved, while the wife and I head out for our five mile fitness walk this morning. LOL.


Have a great walk. It is 42F in Austin, and I shall head out in a bit for a good walk. First, however, it is time for a boiled egg with whole wheat toast and a new jar of marmalade.


----------



## BillC

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50070


I love meat with a handle.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50483


Wow was that cut done on purpose? It resembles the USA.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Wow was that cut done on purpose? It resembles the USA.


And notice how well marbled Texas is!


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> Cool weather is finally here. That means braised short ribs.
> View attachment 50519
> 
> 
> To be accompanied by steamed new potatoes tossed in butter and parsley and a salad of arugula, baby spinach, and vinaigrette.


One of my favorite cuts in one of my favorite cooking methods.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> One of my favorite cuts in one of my favorite cooking methods.


Not technically red meat, but tonight is "quick" coq au vin. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Oldsarge

The broth is red. Close enough.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

TKI67 said:


> Not technically red meat, but tonight is "quick" coq au vin. Mmmmmm.
> View attachment 50553


Fear not. I skimmed it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50551


That's a good lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it would take all of us to eat this much.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 50817


Hmnn...a taco spread for dinner tonight just might be in order.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50988


Yum! Those look almost ready to serve.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51030


Just bacon? I'd like to put them on 2 slices of bread.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Just bacon? I'd like to put them on 2 slices of bread.


Along with a bit of mayonnaise, lettuce and tomato slices, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Along with a bit of mayonnaise, lettuce and tomato slices, eh?


And avocado. Must. Have. More. Avocado!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Along with a bit of mayonnaise, lettuce and tomato slices, eh?


Now I'm feeling hungry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's TUESDAY!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's TUESDAY!
> 
> View attachment 51508
> 
> 
> View attachment 51513


Dump a load of corn chips and a bowl of guacamole on the tray with those Tacos and you have a real meal! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's TUESDAY!
> 
> View attachment 51508
> 
> 
> View attachment 51513


Then what is Wednesday?


----------



## Oldsarge

Meatless Monday be hanged!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51691


I love pork chops.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 51731


As I recall, prior to this damned pandemic and our social distancing protocols, I seem to recall having seen both cheese and chocolate fountains at (I think) it was at Golden Corral restaurants ! Now get out there and work that bucket list. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 51731


You can dip anything into a fountain of nacho cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge

Snack for four or dinner for one?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51809
> 
> 
> Snack for four or dinner for one?


I'll take one burger, thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I'll take one burger, thank you.


Those are sliders, Howard. I don't think one would be enough.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Those are sliders, Howard. I don't think one would be enough.


I could eat a lot of them but then after a while I'd pay the price cause I stuffed myself with so many sliders. 🤢

How about a sack of White Castles?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51933


Jersey Mike's would call that that sandwich a Giant! It would effectively blow my diet for perhaps a week.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52293


A life well lived, but perhaps beset with unacknowledged demons....so sad! 

PS: That Boars head looks a bit under cooked...a hairy entree, for sure. LOL. .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52293


That pig head better be dead


----------



## fishertw

Howard said:


> That pig head better be dead


Since it's detached from the body, it's a good bet.


----------



## rl1856

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51933


Needs a little Arugula and a drizzle of peppery/fruity Olive Oil !


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52377


Is that burger sitting on a bed of cottage cheese? The flavor combination would be interesting, but wouldn't it make the bum soggy? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that burger sitting on a bed of cottage cheese? The flavor combination would be interesting, but wouldn't it make the bum soggy? :icon_scratch:


Could be. I think that small curd cottage cheese would be okay. Maybe it's ricotta.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Is that burger sitting on a bed of cottage cheese? The flavor combination would be interesting, but wouldn't it make the bum soggy? :icon_scratch:


And that looks like green bell peppers.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> And that looks like green bell peppers.


Maybe, but I suspect it's jalapeño. The combination of bland cottage cheese with spicy jalapeño is hard to beat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Maybe, but I suspect it's jalapeño. The combination of bland cottage cheese with spicy jalapeño is hard to beat.


It looks really delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> It looks really delicious.


It does. So much so that I think I'll make it some time during the week after Christmas.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## drpeter

Happy Christmas Eve!

I am supposed to have Christmas Day dinner with four close friends tomorrow, so I thought I would treat myself to a nice dinner tonight, as I do every year, sometimes with friends. My standard Christmas dinner is roast beef with the usual accompaniments. But this time, I wanted something different. So I had another classic.

A beautifully cooked Porterhouse steak, marinated in crushed black peppercorns and sea salt, then fried with a bit of olive oil rubbed on, in a Griswold No. 12 cast iron skillet (the finest), with plenty of shallots, mushrooms, thyme, rosemary and an entire stick of butter put in after the steak was turned. Three minutes on one side in high heat, four minutes after turning over. It was crusty and peppery on the outside, red, tender and moist on the inside. The vegetables were flavourful and rich, the butter/shallot sauce just so. I ate just a few slices of the steak with a baked potato and steamed peas. A perfect meal, even if I say so. I rarely have steak, so this was a nice occasion.

The best part is in the week ahead -- it will be filled with steak sandwich lunches!

Here is exactly how I cooked this steak:






I hope all of you on our forums have a wonderful Christmas celebration! I'll raise a glass to you, even if it is only mineral water these days instead of a single malt or a glass of Burgundy, like in olden times.


----------



## Howard

How about a Christmas Burger?


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> Is that burger sitting on a bed of cottage cheese? The flavor combination would be interesting, but wouldn't it make the bum soggy? :icon_scratch:


It looks like Buratta.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> It looks like Buratta.


Buratta is a new one for me, but be assured it is on my list of things to learn more about! Yum and thanks for the lead.


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> It looks like Buratta.


What's Buratta?


----------



## David J. Cooper

Buratta is a cheese made from a Mozzarella skin stuffed with the creamy young unformed mozzarella. It is traditionally made all over the world but it originated in Campania and Puglia.

It is enjoyed as fresh as possible for it’s creamy mild character.


----------



## J. Aubrey

I saw the typo, but it works nonetheless. 

I married a native Missourian, and one of the first things she "showed me" was a little historic burger place in Sedalia called the Wheel Drive In, that slathered a thick coat of peanut butter on their signature "Goober Burger". I didn't hate it.


----------



## eagle2250

J. Aubrey said:


> I saw the typo, but it works nonetheless.
> 
> I married a native Missourian, and one of the first things she "showed me" was a little historic burger place in Sedalia called the Wheel, that slathered a thick coat of peanut butter on their signature "Goober Burger". I didn't hate it.


Do you have any idea how long The Wheel in Sedalia, MO has been in business? I was assigned with the 351st Strategic Missile Wing at Whiteman AFB, MO form 1975 through July 1979 and remember eating some great burgers, smeared with peanut butter. I can't remember the name of the burger or of the restaurant, but suppose it could have been the Wheel? In any event, thanks for bringing back a great gastronomical memory.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Do you have any idea how long The Wheel in Sedalia, MO has been in business? I was assigned with the 351st Strategic Missile Wing at Whiteman AFB, MO form 1975 through July 1979 and remember eating some great burgers, smeared with peanut butter. I can't remember the name of the burger or of the restaurant, but suppose it could have been the Wheel? In any event, thanks for bringing back a great gastronomical memory.


 The Wheel opened in 1947 but has, sadly, closed permanently because of the Pandemic. 😭


----------



## drpeter

I remember having my first peanut burger at a restaurant in Schaumburg, IL. It was right next to the Hyatt I was staying in, but I can't recollect the name of the place. Not a bad-tasting burger, but peaanut butter would not be my first choice for escorting a burger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52758


Looks much like the breakfast I enjoyed the morning after Christmas.....left over prime rib, O'Brien potatoes and fried eggs cooked in the meat drippings. Gotta give it to SWMBO...she sure can cobble together a great meal from leftovers! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52758


Looks like a good breakfast, but who has the time to cook a prime rib in the morning? And to me this reminds me of a lunch more than a breakfast, IMO.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Looks like a good breakfast, but who has the time to cook a prime rib in the morning? And to me this reminds me of a lunch more than a breakfast, IMO.


It's a farm breakfast, Howard. You get up before dawn to do 'chores' after a cup of coffee. Then around 9:30 or 10:00 you come in and eat a serious breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's a farm breakfast, Howard. You get up before dawn to do 'chores' after a cup of coffee. Then around 9:30 or 10:00 you come in and eat a serious breakfast.


What time is before dawn and what does a "farm breakfast" consist of?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What time is before dawn and what does a "farm breakfast" consist of?


What you saw in that post. Sometimes it might be pork chops instead of the steak or fried chicken. And you can get biscuits or pancakes instead of the potatoes. I never got one because no one in my family owned a farm but I've heard stories .


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> What time is before dawn and what does a "farm breakfast" consist of?


Any time before the sun comes up


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Looks like a good breakfast, but who has the time to cook a prime rib in the morning? And to me this reminds me of a lunch more than a breakfast, IMO.


Howard, my friend, the key word is leftovers. It doesn't take much effort to take a slice of prime rib, put it on a rack in a shallow baking pan, drizzle it liberally with the roast drippings and cover it all with tin foil, put it in a 300 degree oven for 20 t0 30 minutes. It tastes almost as good as when we sliced it off the roast the night before!

PS: Don't forget the horseradish!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, my friend, the key word is leftovers. It doesn't take much effort to take a slice of prime rib, put it on a rack in a shallow baking pan, drizzle it liberally with the roast drippings and cover it all with tin foil, put it in a 300 degree oven for 20 t0 30 minutes. It tastes almost as good as when we sliced it off the roast the night before!
> 
> PS: Don't forget the horseradish!


Yeah I understand that but prime rib was meant to be for lunch or dinner, I can't be cooking a rib at quarter to 7 in the morning stinking up the kitchen, you got to remember I still live with My Parents and they don't need to be smelling that so early in the morning, They'll ask "What the hell are you cooking"? 🙄.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> What you saw in that post. Sometimes it might be pork chops instead of the steak or fried chicken. And you can get biscuits or pancakes instead of the potatoes. I never got one because no one in my family owned a farm but I've heard stories .


Can you include eggs?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Can you include eggs?


of course


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Yeah I understand that but prime rib was meant to be for lunch or dinner, I can't be cooking a rib at quarter to 7 in the morning stinking up the kitchen, you got to remember I still live with My Parents and they don't need to be smelling that so early in the morning, They'll ask "What the hell are you cooking"? 🙄.


Howard, we need to teach you how to cook. When I'm roasting a standing rib roast, people coming in and experiencing the nose of the kitchen generally comment, "man it sure smells good in here!" LOL. Although there was a time when I burned up a pot of chili. I thought I'd turned off the burner, but had in fact turned it on high (damned electric ranges!). The wife smelled the burned chili and asked if I was trying to melt her pot!


----------



## drpeter

Howard said:


> Can you include eggs?


Eggs are great with practically all forms of leftovers, IMHO. I've even stuffed an omelette with a fine gumbo!


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> Eggs are great with practically all forms of leftovers, IMHO. I've even stuffed an omelette with a fine gumbo!


A fine gumbo is a reduncy. I've never had a non-fine gumbo. Yum! BTW, it makes a grand savory pie, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

I'll have to try it in a pie next time, Sarge. Brilliant idea!


----------



## Howard

drpeter said:


> Eggs are great with practically all forms of leftovers, IMHO. I've even stuffed an omelette with a fine gumbo!


That sounds tasty.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> *Howard, we need to teach you how to cook*. When I'm roasting a standing rib roast, people coming in and experiencing the nose of the kitchen generally comment, "man it sure smells good in here!" LOL. Although there was a time when I burned up a pot of chili. I thought I'd turned off the burner, but had in fact turned it on high (damned electric ranges!). The wife smelled the burned chili and asked if I was trying to melt her pot!


I think I will try to teach myself how to cook, If I mess up I will try again.


----------



## drpeter

It was wonderful. I do make gumbos and etouffes often, so I generally have a gumbo omelette for breakfast the next morning.


----------



## Howard

drpeter said:


> It was wonderful. I do make gumbos and etouffes often, so I generally have a gumbo omelette for breakfast the next morning.


Isn't gumbo a soup?


----------



## drpeter

Yes, in the same way that chili is a soup. They are both thick, rather than thin or watery. I'm sure you have had chili-stuffed omelettes.

A gumbo is a fairly thick soup/stew containing some form of meat, usually chicken, as well as andouille sausage, and shrimp. It also has okra (or filé leaves) bell peppers, tomatoes, onions, and celery (I often toss in mushrooms). And the mix of spices we call Cajun seasoning -- containing red cayenne pepper, white pepper, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, thyme and bay leaf. Salt to taste. It is cooked in chicken stock, preferably home made. You can put all sorts of meats, including venison and rabbit in it.

One of the characteristic features of a gumbo is that it is made from a _roux_, which is carefully concocted from oil and flour, in a heavy pot. As the oil gets to the right temperature, flour is added and the mixture is constantly stirred as it cooks and darkens, until it has the right degree of brown coloration you desire -- it can be pale, intermediate, or very, very dark. If you burn the roux, then you toss that out (carefully, it is hot!) and start over. The other ingredients are added to this roux and then cooked over medium heat. You serve the gumbo over rice. Perfect with a vinaigrette salad and a glass or three of good Merlot (the wine has to be robust to withstand the spices and enhance the meal) or a dark porter or stout if you prefer beer.

It gets thicker in the fridge over night, after you put it away following dinner. Some of the leftovers can be warmed in the microwave the next morning and placed into an omelette and the latter is then folded over from each side. I garnish this omelette with some fiery small green Thai peppers. Heaven on a plate.

Bon Appétit !

Here's a visual:


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Yes, in the same way that chili is a soup. They are both thick, rather than thin or watery. I'm sure you have had chili-stuffed omelettes.
> 
> A gumbo is a fairly thick soup/stew containing some form of meat, usually chicken, as well as andouille sausage, and shrimp. It also has okra (or file leaves) bell peppers, tomatoes, onions, and celery (I often toss in mushrooms). And the mix of spices we call Cajun seasoning -- containing red cayenne pepper, white pepper, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, thyme and bay leaf. Salt to taste. It is cooked in chicken stock, preferably home made. You can put all sorts of meats, including venison and rabbit in it.
> 
> One of the characteristic features of a gumbo is that it is made from a _roux_, which is carefully concocted from oil and flour, in a heavy pot. As the oil gets to the right temperature, flour is added and the mixture is constantly stirred as it cooks and darkens, until it has the right degree of brown coloration you desire -- it can be pale, intermediate, or very, very dark. If you burn the roux, then you toss that out (carefully, it is hot!) and start over. The other ingredients are added to this roux and then cooked over medium heat. You serve the gumbo over rice. Perfect with a vinaigrette salad and a glass or three of good Merlot
> (the wine has to be robust to withstand the spices and enhance the meal) or a dark porter or stout if you prefer beer.
> 
> It gets thicker in the fridge over night, after you put it away following dinner. Some of the leftover can be warmed in the microwave the next morning and placed into an omelette and the latter is then folded over it from each side. I garnish this omelette with some fiery small green Thai peppers. Heaven on a plate.
> 
> Bon appetit!
> 
> Here's a visual:


Great video...very informative with the insider tips that are offered throughout! I can see a big pot of homemade gumbo at one of the Eagle Roosts near term family Sunday dinners. SWMBO has her mother's recipe for Gumbo! Thanks for sharing the above with us.


----------



## drpeter

May the extended Eagle Clan enjoy that big pot of homemade gumbo in good health for years to come. Happy New Year, my acquiline friend!

By the way, did I mention to you that there is a town in Italy, about two hours east of Rome in the Abruzzo mountains, called L'Aquila? Must be named after you.

It is one of the lovely towns that cling to the steep mountains of the region. My brother lived there for some years, doing research on neutrinos, which are particles created at the time of the Big Bang. A nearby mountain tunnel was closed off to traffic, and then they dug another tunnel into the mountain and set up detectors. Many universities were represented, as was MIT, the place where my brother worked. The mountain acts as a filter which stopped all other particles except neutrinos from coming through to the detectors. I visited the place in the early nineties, and it was like being on the set of a Bond movie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52377


I'm making this for dinner tonight and serving it with oven fried sweet potatoes. Does anyone think that there might be caramelized onions in there? I want to be authentic but the idea of caramelized onions is terribly appealing even if it isn't.


----------



## ran23

I had Ham and Sweet potatoes for New's dinner. Caramelized onions sound like it will make any dish better.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> I'm making this for dinner tonight and serving it with oven fried sweet potatoes. Does anyone think that there might be caramelized onions in there? I want to be authentic but the idea of caramelized onions is terribly appealing even if it isn't.


Sarge, I think there might be some in there. Let's believe that, and then you can do it for the dish you are making. I fully agree that caramelized onions enhance practically anything we consume as food.

For New Year's Eve, I attended a small party with everyone bringing dishes. My contribution was Italian meatballs in a cream sauce with fennel, caramelized onions, mushrooms, and red and green bell peppers, fresh parsley plus some standard dried herbs (thyme, rosemary, that sort of thing). The caramelized onions made the dish a hit, even if I say so myself -- people took some home at the end of the evening! And that's a nice compliment for any cook. So caramelize away, I say!


----------



## Oldsarge

Gustatorily speaking, the burger was highly satisfactory.  The cottage cheese balanced the pickled jalapeños nicely and the caramelized onions went down a treat. The poodle was especially impressed with the scraps on the plate. The only drawback, should anyone wish to give it a try, is that one would have to be Joe E. Brown to get your mouth all way around it. This burger needed a bib.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> I had Ham and Sweet potatoes for New's dinner. Caramelized onions sound like it will make any dish better.


Tonight for our family dinner we will be enjoying a meal born of my chicken pot pie recipe, but with cut up baked ham from our New Years dinner substituted for the chicken. Good in theory, perhaps, but I will have to let you know how it turns out in practice! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52995
> 
> View attachment 52996


I've already had my rice cake with a smear of crunchy peanut butter on it, and the post above so rudely reminds me of how long I have to go for the gastronomical pittance I will call lunch! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53075


What a massive burger!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What a massive burger!


It is! Another Joe E. Brown special, I suspect.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It is! Another Joe E. Brown special, I suspect.


I bet I could eat that but with a fork and knife


----------



## Oldsarge

There's a diner in Eastern Oregon that serves burgers that big and they always stick a steak knife into from the top. Sort of a hint, I suspect.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> There's a diner in Eastern Oregon that serves burgers that big and they always stick a steak knife into from the top. Sort of a hint, I suspect.


Whenever a burger is hard to fit in my mouth I will use a fork and knife to cut up the meat and to make it easier to eat.


----------



## Oldsarge

Braised short ribs with BBQ sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Braised short ribs with BBQ sauce.
> 
> View attachment 53179


Braised short ribs was my excuse for buying the first of our Le Crueset cast iron Dutch Ovens. Great cookware and the finished product (read, the food) is even better!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53468


Now that is my kind of breakfast burrito....the scrambled eggs, onion and green peppers are wrapped in a beefsteak overcoat! Yum, yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now that is my kind of breakfast burrito....the scrambled eggs, onion and green peppers are wrapped in a beefsteak overcoat! Yum, yum.


I get mine at Burger King.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53528


....but I prefer my Philly Cheesesteak with provolone, rather than cheddar. There is always one of us in the crowd. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53528


I love Philly Cheesesteaks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> ....but I prefer my Philly Cheesesteak with provolone, rather than cheddar. There is always one of us in the crowd. LOL.


I agree but won't turn down Cheez Whiz.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> I agree but won't turn down Cheez Whiz.


Many, many years ago I was buying a Philly Cheese steak at a place in Philadelphia (what a coincidence) and asked to have the sandwich made with Swiss or provolone. The fellow behind the counter pointed over his shoulder at their menu board and told me, "that's the way we make them. Do you want one?" I obediently placed my order and enjoyed the sandwich, the way they made it! Nuff said.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53685


Sarge is that Lobster or Crab?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge is that Lobster or Crab?


Lobster tails


----------



## Oldsarge

Beef broccoli stir fry


----------



## Oldsarge

Outrageously hot dogging


----------



## fred johnson

Oldsarge said:


> Outrageously hot dogging
> 
> View attachment 53995


I admit to being a plain dog guy, just a line of spicy mustard.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Whole wheat cappellini topped with: four slices of red onion, sweated in olive oil, to which was added a few cloves of minced garlic and some halved yellow and red grape tomatoes. Next were a splash of white wine (drinking a Willamette Valley chard, the chard for those who hate California chards) and juice of three limes. Toss in the shrimp. Finish with a sprinkle of dried red pepper flakes and a couple of handfuls of cilantro.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Outrageously hot dogging
> 
> View attachment 53995


That looks really yummy, What are the toppings?


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Outrageously hot dogging
> 
> View attachment 53995


Mo' hottah, mo' bettah.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Outrageously hot dogging
> 
> View attachment 53995


Those well dressed dogs literally made my mouth water! However, given the social restrictions of this damned pandemic, I fear this is going to be just one more of those 'unrequited desires.' Heavy sigh....


----------



## Oldsarge

They look like green and red bell pepper, mustard, mayonnaise, green onions and roasted jalapeños. 
And the hot dogs are wrapped in bacon. Seems like an awful lot of work for a hot dog.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ham forever . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54038


It has been 17 hours since I last ate a meal...I'm going for 24 hours and I can't look at that. My weight loss goals are noble, but my will is weak! LOL. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54038


That is a gastronomical delight.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Actually red _in_ the meat.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Actually red _in_ the meat.
> 
> View attachment 54183


I've suddenly got this raging, unexplained taste for a lobster roll!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54199


That looks so good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54193


Trimmed crust, steak sandwiches? Based on appearances alone, it's going to take more than a few of those to satisfy a healthy appetite! This is no tea club we are participating in. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Trimmed crust, steak sandwiches? Based on appearances alone, it's going to take more than a few of those to satisfy a healthy appetite! This is no tea club we are participating in. LOL.


I think that's _bifstek Fiorentino_ on focaccia with arugula. I'm drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54343
> 
> 
> View attachment 54344
> 
> 
> View attachment 54346


What's not to love in the post above? I find myself getting impatient for the dinner bell to ring!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54409


Hamburger And Fries, so good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54485


Alas, I long for the days when that whole steak would have been my dinner entree, but for the time being, must content myself with the reality that those few slices taken from the end of the steak are my lot in life for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54485


Sometimes I like meat well done.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54578


Some might argue that scallops are not red, but they sure are tasty!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54779


Oh my...for the first time today my mouth is watering and I am drooling all over my keyboard. Egad, I lose a lot of keyboards that way, when reading your posts! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54779


I love a good steak and fries on the side.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> I love a good steak and fries on the side.


As it is my birthday tomorrow, we're having steak at home but I wanted deviled eggs on the side. Chocolate brownie tort for dessert.


----------



## eagle2250

Tweedlover said:


> As it is my birthday tomorrow, we're having steak at home but I wanted deviled eggs on the side. Chocolate brownie tort for dessert.


Happy Birthday, my friend. May you well enjoy the steak, those deviled eggs and that brownie tort! Don't forget the best part of the celebration...the spanking. LOL.


----------



## Tweedlover

eagle2250 said:


> Happy Birthday, my friend. May you well enjoy the steak, those deviled eggs and that brownie tort! Don't forget the best part of the celebration...the spanking. LOL.


Thank you for the sentiment.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54301


That is a LOT of work to shell and clean that many shrimp. Use yellow mustard to get the smell of your fingers.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> That is a LOT of work to shell and clean that many shrimp. Use yellow mustard to get the smell of your fingers.


Really? Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> As it is my birthday tomorrow, we're having steak at home but I wanted deviled eggs on the side. Chocolate brownie tort for dessert.


Happy Birthday Tweed.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> Happy Birthday Tweed.


Mighty thanks. Ate the chocolate brownie tort early.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54858


All that beautiful marbling tells me that is a Choice cut of beef, waiting to be pan fried in a cast iron skillet, no less!.


----------



## Oldsarge

Salted the morning before and held in the fridge until an hour before cooking. Then served with melted butter on top!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

When it comes to most beef, I'm a medium well guy. Can't eat if it even looks pink.


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> When it comes to most beef, I'm a medium well guy. Can't eat if it even looks pink.


I like my my meat medium rare or well done.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55100


That looks so mouth-watering.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55024


Assuming the square in the lower right hand corner is a square of Jalapeno corn bread, that tray looks like a meal I recently enjoyed at our local Jimmy Bear's Barbeque! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55151
> 
> 
> View attachment 55152
> 
> 
> View attachment 55170


Wow, I love crispy fried shrimp but I need something to dip it in.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55420


Tomorrow evening, what is pictured above will be the entree for our family dinner celebrating the end of wrestling season (for the grandsons).


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Tomorrow evening, what is pictured above will be the entree for our family dinner celebrating the end of wrestling season (for the grandsons).


With the wrestlers no longer obsessing over their weight, you'll probably need at least two.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55420


I like some meat charred, How do you like yours?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55607
> 
> 
> View attachment 55608
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55611
> 
> View attachment 55612
> 
> View attachment 55613
> 
> 
> View attachment 55615


I find myself struck dumb by the splendor of the gastronomical treats you have provided for us to enjoy perusing this day. How many of us can honestly deny having drooled on our keyboards just now?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55607
> 
> 
> View attachment 55608
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55611
> 
> View attachment 55612
> 
> View attachment 55613
> 
> 
> View attachment 55615


Now that's a big dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55767


I love Hot Wings, Is that the hot sauce on them?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55767


During our attendance at last weekends Florida State Wrestling Championships, we ordered in wings/hot wings from a local joint called Wing Alley. Diets go out the window at the final dance of the season. They were good...indee, very good, but they didn't look quite as well dressed as those! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> During our attendance at last weekends Florida State Wrestling Championships, we ordered in wings/hot wings from a local joint called Wing Alley. Diets go out the window at the final dance of the season. They were good...indee, very good, but they didn't look quite as well dressed as those! LOL.


Food photography is all faked, anyway. They use white glue for milk among other sins.


----------



## rl1856

Yesterday I assisted in cooking for a "19th Hole" event. The focus of our menu was Tenderloin. We trimmed and cooked 10 Tenderloins, and fed about 100 people. They were seasoned with "Montreal Steak Seasoning" and cooked on a grill to an internal temperature of 125', then held and sliced. 

Portion sizes were generous....slices of about 2-3 inches in size, and all a bright Red ! It was a sight to behold....and the chefs had plenty to nibble on.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa




----------



## Howard

burnt burgers.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> burnt burgers.


Holy crap no! looks like the bun got it even worse than the meat.


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> Holy crap no! looks like the bun got it even worse than the meat.


I do like burnt burgers sometimes, it does have a charcoaly taste.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> burnt burgers.


That meat is not red.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55904


A gooey, greasy cheeseburger is humanity's crowning achievement. Sorry, Amade Mozart, but as great as piano concerti 21 and 23 are, they are in second place.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I do like burnt burgers sometimes, it does have a charcoaly taste.


Might as well just eat a piece of charcoal !


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> burnt burgers.


I think I will go with a hotdog today, but the lettuce and tomato look really, really fresh! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That meat is not red.


It's not supposed to be red.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55872
> 
> 
> View attachment 55873


That's a burger I can sink my teeth into.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> It's not supposed to be red.


Is that a Goth burger, Howard?


----------



## ran23

What I would give for a full dressed Potato again.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a Goth burger, Howard?


What does a goth burger look like?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What does a goth burger look like?


You know..the Goth community dresses in black clothing and sporting very dark and arguably forbidding make up designs...sorta like that burger in your earlier post? LOL.


----------



## Howard

These "Goth Burgers" look nasty.🤢


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Now which mix of sausage might that be? In any event, the picture sure looks good!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now which mix of sausage might that be? In any event, the picture sure looks good!


I guess Eagle you can use any type of sausage, I suppose.


----------



## Oldsarge

Rindswurst would be good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Rindswurst would be good.


Indeed, a beef sausage for service on a hamburger bun makes good gastronomical sense! Now I'm really starting to get hungry.


----------



## Oldsarge

Steaks with . . .


----------



## fred johnson

Steak, Steak and more Steak!!...YES


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Rindswurst would be good.


Is that the same as Bratwurst?


----------



## Howard

fred johnson said:


> Steak, Steak and more Steak!!...YES


You can't get enough steak.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that the same as Bratwurst?


No, bratwurst is mostly pork. Rindswurst is beef. It's sort of like a kielbasa, only shorter.


----------



## challer

Curious how many here have tried mail order meat? I’ve had great luck with some, getting things I can’t get in NOVA even at our “best” butchers.


----------



## FiscalDean

challer said:


> Curious how many here have tried mail order meat? I've had great luck with some, getting things I can't get in NOVA even at our "best" butchers.


I'm a fan of mail order meat, especially for the hard to find items. For dry aged USDA prime beef, I'm partial to Allen Brothers. Also, they have some awesome Black Tiger shrimp. For most other seafood, I use SizzleFish.

Allen Brothers: Online Meat Delivery - Prime Steaks & More

https://www.sizzlefish.com/


----------



## eagle2250

challer said:


> Curious how many here have tried mail order meat? I've had great luck with some, getting things I can't get in NOVA even at our "best" butchers.


We ordered a mail order Turducken one year for Christmas dinner. The price was high and the taste was downright terrible. For the most part I depend on the meat department at the Patrick Space Force Base Commissary for our 'need(s) for meat. They cut it just the way I ask, trim any excess fat and for some odd and unexplained reason wrap the fat and give it to us in a separate package. We take it home and after discarding the fat, we cook and eat the meat, all graded USDA Choice or Select! Reasonably priced and it always tastes great.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> No, bratwurst is mostly pork. Rindswurst is beef. It's sort of like a kielbasa, only shorter.


I love kielbasa.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56329
> 
> 
> View attachment 56330


Is that clam soup cause the shells are in there? Shouldn't they have them out of the soup?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a dish of creamed mussels and you're supposed to leave the shells in.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56329


It looks like a very tempting bowl of shrimp and clam/mussel chowder. Pull up a chair and join me for a bowl of same, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It looks like a very tempting bowl of shrimp and clam/mussel chowder. Pull up a chair and join me for a bowl of same, my friend.


 And waiter, make those LARGE bowls, please.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's a dish of creamed mussels and you're supposed to leave the shells in.


Do they have that in seafood restaurants?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## icky thump

challer said:


> Curious how many here have tried mail order meat? I've had great luck with some, getting things I can't get in NOVA even at our "best" butchers.


Omaha steaks are consistent. Expensive but consistent.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56472


Looks like a snapshot of our dinner entree this past Sunday. The herb roasted potatoes area nice touch!


----------



## Oldsarge

Summer is a'comin' in, load the barbecue!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56673


Good God, the size of that burger, how will one fit that into his/her mouth?


----------



## drpeter

LOL, I think those who can eat that outsize burger must have those expandable jaws similar to the kind that snakes have.

Here's the funny part: I grew up thinking a sandwich was two triangles of buttered bread, crust trimmed off, with a couple of slices of cucumbers or tomatoes as filling, or perhaps a little chicken. The sandwiches I saw in this great nation truly left me gobsmacked. I had the same question Howard asks above: How on earth do they eat them?

A similar revelation happened to me in reverse when I went to Italy and had their pizza for the first time: Conceptually, it was rather like my sandwich in India. A thin crust of dough with a bit of marinara sauce smeared on it and some melted cheese. Amazing, after consuming our American variety which is like a disc of dough with a small forest of toppings.

I suppose food reflects societies and cultures in interesting ways.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Who wants some crispy fried chicken?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57111


May we assume that to be a Texas Barbecue Beef, chicken and sausage platter for one? Oh please, please , please let it be so.


----------



## Oldsarge

Maybe for one Texan. Even in my hungriest years I'd never have gotten more that halfway through that. Fun to try, though.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> May we assume that to be a Texas Barbecue Beef, chicken and sausage platter for one? Oh please, please , please let it be so.


My Parents and I, we all ate Fried Chicken from the restaurant that My Father ordered from Ubereats, Texas Fried Chicken and it was delicious, despite the french fries, everything else was pretty good and greasy.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Maybe for one Texan. Even in my hungriest years I'd never have gotten more that halfway through that. Fun to try, though.


It's a restaurant fast food joint.


----------



## Howard

Has anyone ever ate in a Fried Chicken fast food joint to eat there or to be brought back home?


----------



## Oldsarge

Back in SoCal there's this place called Pollo Loco. Eat in, yes. Take home, yes. Eat in the car, that too.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Back in SoCal there's this place called Pollo Loco. Eat in, yes. Take home, yes. Eat in the car, that too.


How was the restaurant and what did they serve?


----------



## Oldsarge

Grilled chicken, served with tortillas and beans. It was very good, most of the time. It was always best to go there at the busiest time of the day so the chicken didn't sit too long.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57323


A watched pot never boils, or so my Mama told me! I suppose that same thought applies to grills? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's "A watched pot never boils over." Because you're watching it, see?


----------



## Oldsarge

I say, lay out a spread!




































The last one is for Howard who loves meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I say, lay out a spread!
> 
> View attachment 57432
> 
> 
> View attachment 57433
> 
> View attachment 57435
> 
> 
> View attachment 57436
> 
> 
> The last one is for Howard who loves meatballs.


Thank You, I love meatballs when they're nice and fresh, good for a meatball sub.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I say, lay out a spread!
> 
> View attachment 57432
> 
> 
> View attachment 57433
> 
> View attachment 57435
> 
> 
> View attachment 57436
> 
> 
> The last one is for Howard who loves meatballs.


I sure would like to take my best shot at eating my way through one of those slow roasted BBQ beef platters. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I sure would like to take my best shot at eating my way through one of those slow roasted BBQ beef platters. LOL.


So would I but the gov has shut down the restaurants again. Seems we have a bunch of young'n's who can't follow directions.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> So would I but the gov has shut down the restaurants again. Seems we have a bunch of young'n's who can't follow directions.


I can sense and do in fact share your frustration. Recently, the college level Spring Breakers who came to Florida to celebrate on our beaches and in our bars, carried on with such a total lack of caution that the drove our covid infection and hospitalization rates right through the roof. The good news is, the fools eventually went home and life here in Paradise is slowly returning to normal!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> So would I but the gov has shut down the restaurants again. Seems we have a bunch of young'n's who can't follow directions.


So you can wait till they open up again, whenever that'll be.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've already been waiting a year!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I've already been waiting a year!


I can't wait either, it's been 14 months, maybe My Father thinks it's easier to order in at home than to eat out, What do you think Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I can't wait either, it's been 14 months, maybe My Father thinks it's easier to order in at home than to eat out, What do you think Sarge?


Eating is easier for him at home because your mom is cooking. I like to cook but I live alone so given the prep, the cooking, the eating and the cleanup? Going out is easier!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Eating is easier for him at home because your mom is cooking. I like to cook but I live alone so given the prep, the cooking, the eating and the cleanup? Going out is easier!


My Mother in our family has been the ONLY one that cooks for the two of us ( My Father And I), I can't cook and I don't even know what My Father could cook up for all of us so I think ordering in for us is easier for when My Mother doesn't want to cook so we'll order maybe Chinese Food, maybe Pizza or Tex-Mex something like that, that's how it's been living in my house for over 45 years.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57676
> 
> 
> View attachment 57678
> 
> 
> View attachment 57677


The second photo must be an all you can eat buffet?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> The second photo must be an all you can eat buffet?


It's a serving tray of fajitas.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's a serving tray of fajitas.


My favorite.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The temptation to try a burger like that tomorrow night is growing.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The temptation to try a burger like that tomorrow night is growing.


....and if you were to seal those cheese slices between the two burger patties, you would have a world class "Juicy Lucy" on your hands and covering a fair portion of your face! Can I hear a Yum! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The temptation to try a burger like that tomorrow night is growing.


That's a big burger, looks so delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ....and if you were to seal those cheese slices between the two burger patties, you would have a world class "Juicy Lucy" on your hands and covering a fair portion of your face! Can I hear a Yum! LOL.


Innnnnnntersting!


----------



## Oldsarge

Boil up them crawdaddies!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57848
> 
> Boil up them crawdaddies!


Having enjoyed considering the post above, I now find myself looking forward to our next trip to Louisiana (next January)...and another mess ...or two ...or more of crawdads! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Having enjoyed considering the post above, I now find myself looking forward to our next trip to Louisiana (next January)...and another mess ...or two ...or more of crawdads! Yum.


And crawmoms too?


----------



## Oldsarge

1/3 lb pattie with caramelized onions, aioli and a poached egg. Messy delicious!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57873
> 
> 
> 1/3 lb pattie with caramelized onions, aioli and a poached egg. Messy delicious!


Good lawd, that does look good...a great lunch, for sure and if you were to replace that beef with a sausage patty, it would make a great breakfast! At risk of repeating myself, YUM.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Good lawd, that does look good...a great lunch, for sure and if you were to replace that beef with a sausage patty, it would make a great breakfast! At risk of repeating myself, YUM.


It does look like a sausage patty on an English muffin.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> It does look like a sausage patty on an English muffin.


The bun does look a bit like an English muffin. However, when you cook a sausage patty, it doesn't seem to rise up in the center like a beef patty is inclined to do. That's why we form our hamburger pattys with a depression in the center to avoid the hump in the middle. Just a thought.


----------



## Oldsarge

But the thicker center on a beef patty gives you something to look forward to as you march in from the edges.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sumer is icumen in,
Light the barbecue.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57898
> 
> 
> Sumer is icumen in,
> Light the barbecue.


That looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58012
> 
> 
> View attachment 58013


This is something you'd probably order in a steakhouse for a lot of money.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58077
> 
> 
> View attachment 58078
> 
> 
> View attachment 58079


Looking at all these goodies and at least two hours to wait before sitting down to dinner!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58077
> 
> 
> View attachment 58078
> 
> 
> View attachment 58079


God, that looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Especially the ribs and onion rings!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Especially the ribs and onion rings!


I'm going to miss hard foods for a week cause right now I just had gum surgery and I need to eat soft right now.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Especially the ribs and onion rings!


Naw...the slow roasted brisket would be my first choice and the ribs and onion rings, my second choice...but why limit us to just one choice? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

The ultimate


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58318
> 
> 
> View attachment 58319
> 
> 
> View attachment 58320


Those can be meals for a nice BBQ outside.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58372


What kind of burger is that? Looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of burger is that? Looks delicious.


Good question. I think I see, besides the 1/3 lb. patty, cheese, bacon, red onion, arugula and--blueberry sauce?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Good question. I think I see, besides the 1/3 lb. patty, cheese, bacon, red onion, arugula and--blueberry sauce?


Would they have those sold in those steakhouses? 
They must be expensive.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Would they have those sold in those steakhouses?
> They must be expensive.


I've had some wonderful burgers in my day but I've never seen one in a restaurant like that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Good question. I think I see, besides the 1/3 lb. patty, cheese, bacon, red onion, arugula and--blueberry sauce?





Howard said:


> Would they have those sold in those steakhouses?
> They must be expensive.





Oldsarge said:


> I've had some wonderful burgers in my day but I've never seen one in a restaurant like that.


.....but, but....I must ask, does anyone really eat their burgers dressed in "blueberry compote?" I am an admitted fire breathing fan of a good burger, but the idea of eating one drenched in blueberries and thickened fruit juices makes me consider another dinner entree. Just sayin.....


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58443


It needs either ketchup or BBQ sauce.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> It needs either ketchup or BBQ sauce.


You are clearly a New Yorker...ketchup on burgers and mustard on hot dogs I'm guessing.

Lately my favorite burger is thick, MR, and topped only with a little seasoning salt, Hatch chili, a slice of grilled onion, and melted cheddar.  How do you like west coast burgers (1000 island, lettuce, and tomato) or Texas burgers (yellow mustard, dill pickle, lettuce, tomato, and onion)?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Jersey Mike's offers a Portobello mushroom and Swiss sub that might help in taking one's mind of those blueberry burgers. I've been tempted to try it, but a bad encounter with a bag of frozen portobello mushroom caps from Costco has made that a difficult option for me to exercise. Someone give one a try and share with us what you think!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> *You are clearly a New Yorker...ketchup on burgers and mustard on hot dogs I'm guessing. *
> 
> Lately my favorite burger is thick, MR, and topped only with a little seasoning salt, Hatch chili, a slice of grilled onion, and melted cheddar. How do you like west coast burgers (1000 island, lettuce, and tomato) or Texas burgers (yellow mustard, dill pickle, lettuce, tomato, and onion)?


Yes I'm a true New Yorker, I like mustard on my hot dogs and ketchup on my burgers.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58464
> 
> 
> View attachment 58465


Wow, that's a big burger.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Yes I'm a true New Yorker, I like mustard on my hot dogs and ketchup on my burgers.


Mayo, lettuce and tomato and onion slice on a burger, but never ketchup! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Mayo, lettuce and tomato and onion slice on a burger, but never ketchup! :crazy:


I sometimes like mustard on my burger and sometimes mayonaise or even some salad dressing.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> You are clearly a New Yorker...ketchup on burgers and mustard on hot dogs I'm guessing.
> 
> Lately my favorite burger is thick, MR, and topped only with a little seasoning salt, Hatch chili, a slice of grilled onion, and melted cheddar. How do you like west coast burgers (1000 island, lettuce, and tomato) or Texas burgers (yellow mustard, dill pickle, lettuce, tomato, and onion)?


Gosh, I'd forgotten all about 1000 Island on a burger. Must put it on the shopping list.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Gosh, I'd forgotten all about 1000 Island on a burger. Must put it on the shopping list.


That is delicious too, I also like pickles on mine, What about you, Sarge?


----------



## Howard

I think anything or any combination might go on a burger, What stuff doesn't go on them?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I think anything or any combination might go on a burger, What stuff doesn't go on them?


I can't imagine anyone putting broccoli on a burger.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> I can't imagine anyone putting broccoli on a burger.


I can imagine broccoli in kimchi, and caramelized kimchi, grilled onion, Sriracha mayonnaise, melted cheddar, and a fried egg on a burger is pretty spectacular. So how about if it's slightly disguised?


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> I can imagine broccoli in kimchi, and caramelized kimchi, grilled onion, Sriracha mayonnaise, melted cheddar, and a fried egg on a burger is pretty spectacular. So how about if it's slightly disguised?


Well, if it was sliced about 1/4" thick, sautéed and covered with cheddar cheese sauce . . . Maybe even cauliflower would work that way.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I can't imagine anyone putting broccoli on a burger.


No, that would be so unappetizing but speaking of hamburgers that's what I'm having for dinner tonight.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> I can imagine broccoli in kimchi, and caramelized kimchi, grilled onion, Sriracha mayonnaise, melted cheddar, and a fried egg on a burger is pretty spectacular. So how about if it's slightly disguised?


Just as long as it tastes good.


----------



## eagle2250

If it's Ok with youse guys, I'm going to stick with lettuce, tomato, sliced onion and mayonnaise on my burgers. President George W. Bush banned broccoli from even being served in the White House, under any guise! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> If it's Ok with youse guys, I'm going to stick with lettuce, tomato, sliced onion and mayonnaise on my burgers. President George W. Bush banned broccoli from even being served in the White House, under any guise! LOL.


Someone should have served him some with a pungent sharp cheddar cheese sauce all over it. He'd have changed his mind.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Someone should have served him some with a pungent sharp cheddar cheese sauce all over it. He'd have changed his mind.


That would be delicious, cheddar cheese on a burger.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Someone should have served him some with a pungent sharp cheddar cheese sauce all over it. He'd have changed his mind.


I also love broccoli with a sauce of mayonnaise, lemon juice, and curry powder. It is great stir fried with hoisin and chili paste. It adds a great nuttiness to a frittata. It is nice for snacking, cold and unadorned.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> I also love broccoli with a sauce of mayonnaise, lemon juice, and curry powder. It is great stir fried with hoisin and chili paste. It adds a great nuttiness to a frittata. It is nice for snacking, cold and unadorned.


What do you have as a side dish?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> What do you have as a side dish?


I love broccoli as a side dish with a piece of chicken or a pork chop. As a side dish with a frittata I like a green salad.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> I love broccoli as a side dish with a piece of chicken or a pork chop. As a side dish with a frittata I like a green salad.


Wow, you eat pretty healthy.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Wow, you eat pretty healthy.


I try to. When I was working and eating too many big sandwiches for lunch I got up to a 38" waist. I retired and with Noom it is now between a 34 and a 35 and trending slowly down. Noom really did change the way we eat. We still eat a lot of the same things but much less meat and carbs. For example if I make a one pound sirloin for dinner, we each get 2-3 ounces, and there are leftovers for cold steak sandwiches for lunch. If we have baked potatoes, we each usually get a half. Dessert might be ice cream, but it is reduced fat and instead of a second scoop, the single scoop goes on a twenty calorie cone.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> I try to. When I was working and eating too many big sandwiches for lunch I got up to a 38" waist. I retired and with Noom it is now between a 34 and a 35 and trending slowly down. Noom really did change the way we eat. We still eat a lot of the same things but much less meat and carbs. For example if I make a one pound sirloin for dinner, we each get 2-3 ounces, and there are leftovers for cold steak sandwiches for lunch. If we have baked potatoes, we each usually get a half. Dessert might be ice cream, but it is reduced fat and instead of a second scoop, the single scoop goes on a twenty calorie cone.


I used to be skinny when I was growing up but after a while I gained a bit of weight during the years later and now I'm a 40" waist and I'm between 170-175 lbs at least that's what the scale in our bathroom says.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I used to be skinny when I was growing up but after a while I gained a bit of weight during the years later and now I'm a 40" waist and I'm between 170-175 lbs at least that's what the scale in our bathroom says.


Be cautious Howard. Once a man's waist hits 40"'s and more, you are much more likely to develop a plethora of serious health problems. I hit 40"'s and then 42. I've been able to scrub it back to 40"'s and hope to keep it going in that direction. TKI67 is a wise gentleman...you would be wise to heed his weight loss advice.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Be cautious Howard. Once a man's waist hits 40"'s and more, you are much more likely to develop a plethora of serious health problems. I hit 40"'s and then 42. I've been able to scrub it back to 40"'s and hope to keep it going in that direction. TKI67 is a wise gentleman...you would be wise to heed his weight loss advice.


I do try to some exercise in the morning by doing some walking and drinking a bottle of water but I hope I don't reach my Father's waistline which is a bit more than me.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I do try to some exercise in the morning by doing some walking and drinking a bottle of water but I hope I don't reach my Father's waistline which is a bit more than me.


Keep at it, sir!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Keep at it, sir!


Thank You, TK.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Thank You, TK.


De nada. 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58665


Is that a fried egg I see on top of that beast? It must be a breakfast burger! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58665


That's a monstrous burger, What's that on top? Is that an egg?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a fried egg I see on top of that beast? It must be a breakfast burger! LOL.


A breakfast burger sounds good, How about a breakfast frankfurter?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58852
> 
> 
> View attachment 58853
> 
> 
> View attachment 58854
> 
> 
> View attachment 58856


It must be dinnertime.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Last night we watched How to Marry a Millionaire. My favorite scenes involve the burgers, especially the dog burger, spooning a little chili on there, along with coleslaw and pickles.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 58870
> 
> 
> Last night we watched How to Marry a Millionaire. My favorite scenes involve the burgers, especially the dog burger, spooning a little chili on there, along with coleslaw and pickles.


Now that is one messy burger.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I'm having seared ahi, rice with soy sauce and wasabi (carefully) and fresh spinach. Tomorrow is jerked chicken quarter and probably more rice with pan drippings and likely asparagus. Sunday is anyone's guess.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Whole lot of overwhelming!


----------



## Oldsarge

Sumer is icumen in . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Whole lot of overwhelming!
> 
> View attachment 58946
> 
> 
> View attachment 58947


That could be a dinner for a whole family.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That could be a dinner for a whole family.


.....and then you would have that three pound cheeseburger left over for a snack!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That could be a dinner for a whole family.


A very LARGE family!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> A very LARGE family!


I've seen a family tackle similar challenges at the County Line, doing family style all you can eat. It is not a pretty sight, but with a couple of teenagers and adults who can rise to the occasion, it can be done.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> .....and then you would have that three pound cheeseburger left over for a snack!


Or dinner the very next day.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> I've seen a family tackle similar challenges at the County Line, doing family style all you can eat. It is not a pretty sight, but with a couple of teenagers and adults who can rise to the occasion, it can be done.


I love All You Can Eats.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58982
> 
> 
> View attachment 58983
> 
> 
> View attachment 58984


That's probably a burger they'd serve at The Heart Attack Grill.


----------



## Howard

This burger is from The Heart Attack Grill, I don't know what's in that burger but I know I would never be able to finish it.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This burger is from The Heart Attack Grill, I don't know what's in that burger but I know I would never be able to finish it.


That looks like you would be eating an entire three pound meat loaf, fitted with sesame seed hubcaps. I think I will pass on that one, until I get my weight back under 200 lbs. and then we just my feel lucky enough to launch a gastronomical assault on that meat mountain. LOL


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> This burger is from The Heart Attack Grill, I don't know what's in that burger but I know I would never be able to finish it.


Needs coleslaw!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That looks like you would be eating an entire three pound meat loaf, fitted with sesame seed hubcaps. I think I will pass on that one, until I get my weight back under 200 lbs. and then we just my feel lucky enough to launch a gastronomical assault on that meat mountain. LOL


That burger would be big enough for a large family plus you also have fries to go along as a side dish too.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Needs coleslaw!


I can imagine the mountainous coleslaw they have in that restaurant.


----------



## Howard

How about The Monster Burger?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about The Monster Burger?


Could I have one of those made with Swiss, rather than American or Cheddar cheeses? Also. hold the pickles...I don't want to over do it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Could I have one of those made with Swiss, rather than American or Cheddar cheeses? Also. hold the pickles...I don't want to over do it! LOL.


They forgot the sauce, Thousand Island, Ketchup,Mayo or Mustard?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59050
> 
> 
> View attachment 59079
> 
> 
> View attachment 59051


Now I'm feeling hungry again.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pork

Pork tenderloin sandwich, something not easy to find, in my experience.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59095
> Pork
> 
> Pork tenderloin sandwich, something not easy to find, in my experience.


I enjoyed a pork Schnitzel sandwich at the airport in Frankfurt a couple of years ago. It didn't have the onions or pickles but it was excellent.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have been led to believe that once upon a time it was a Midwestern specialty but that over the years it has become rarer and rarer. I managed to find a truly excellent one in a café on the banks of the Sandy in Central Oregon. Now that my mobility is much improved, I may head back that way next March and April when the smallmouth bass are ravenous. Fortunately, I like eating bass because the state forbids releasing them--and they ain't no bag limits, neither!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59095
> Pork
> 
> Pork tenderloin sandwich, something not easy to find, in my experience.


Looks like Nashville Hot Chicken.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59120


That little guy seen at the top of the picture is a meat thief, if I ever saw one! I'm pretty sure shrimp are safe, but I wouldn't bet on the brisket. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sumer is icumen in
Light the barbecue.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Sumer is icumen in
> Light the barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 59149


Pretty much what I just grabbed at the grocery store!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Sumer is icumen in
> Light the barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 59149


I love fresh crunchy corn, the corn that you buy at the grocery store.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59527


My diet and waistline lose every time when my eyes are tempted by a well grilled plank of ribs!


----------



## Oldsarge

Or a well-roasted loin of pork.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59617
> 
> View attachment 59618
> 
> 
> View attachment 59619


That looks like a delicious Mushroom Swiss burger?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59691
> 
> 
> View attachment 59692
> 
> 
> View attachment 59693


Any one of those dishes would make a fine lunch, but I've got a real hankering for fish tacos....so Rancho Chico, here we come! LOL/


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60420


We need five more of those sliders to make the above a complete meal!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Hot pastrami sliders


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60584
> 
> 
> View attachment 60585


Give me a frank with everything on it.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60549


I've already pulled a couple of two inch thick steaks from the freezer to serve as the gastronomical keystone of our Family dinner this evening. Based on that picture I should pull out some shrimp as well...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I've already pulled a couple of two inch thick steaks from the freezer to serve as the gastronomical keystone of our Family dinner this evening. Based on that picture I should pull out some shrimp as well...yes, no?


Oh, absolutely, and a lobster tail or two if you have any!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60624


Looks pretty uncomfortable for the chicken, but it makes for some pretty good eating...so that's OK! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60624


I like crispy dark meat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60626


Now that is the classic "All you can and more than you should eat" cookout buffet. Wish I'd been invited! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60626


That looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Now that is the classic "All you can and more than you should eat" cookout buffet. Wish I'd been invited! LOL.


Yeah, that's kind of what yesterday's BBQ looked like, plus grilled chicken thighs!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60739


Five Guy's used to be a favorite source of great hamburgers...until they quit putting out the big boxes of roasted/salted peanuts for the customers to help themselves. It appears at least two locations around here closed up during the pandemic.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60783
> 
> 
> View attachment 60784


That is one delicious burger, I like it flame broiled.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've never been to a Five Guys that know how to do anything with a hamburger but burn it. Red Robin's are so much better.


----------



## Oldsarge

smoked pork


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I've never been to a Five Guys that know how to do anything with a hamburger but burn it. Red Robin's are so much better.


There's a Five Guys where I work, I might one day buy a hamburger and bring it home for dinner.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I've never been to a Five Guys that know how to do anything with a hamburger but burn it. Red Robin's are so much better.


I used to be a big fan of Red Robyn burgers, particularly liking the one with the fried egg on top. However, the Red Robyn's restaurants we have found around here make em wet...so wet in fact that the bun/sandwich literally disintegrates in the diners hands. It just makes for too much of a mess to enjoy! These days, go to Miller's Ale House...those folks know how to make a burger.


----------



## Oldsarge

The best I've found here is Killer Burger, a small chain with only a handful of stores. They make the best bleu cheese burger I've found yet.


----------



## Howard

This hamburger is from The Heart Attack Grill and if you were quite obese then you'd be eating for free but the bad thing is if you don't finish your meal, you get spanked on the behind by a big boobed nurse with a paddle.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This hamburger is from The Heart Attack Grill and if you were quite obese then you'd be eating for free but the bad thing is if you don't finish your meal, you get spanked on the behind by a big boobed nurse with a paddle.


Were the choice mine, I would just pay the price of the burger and bend over for my spanking....I've been a bad, bad boy! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is specially for Howard.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Were the choice mine, I would just pay the price of the burger and bend over for my spanking....I've been a bad, bad boy! LOL.


I just don't know why they spank you, I guess it's part of what they do.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is specially for Howard.
> 
> View attachment 60829


Now I'm feeling hungry.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Poblano pepper, cheddar, smoked pepper bacon, lettuce, tomato, onions, pickles, & french fries


----------



## eagle2250

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Poblano pepper, cheddar, smoked pepper bacon, lettuce, tomato, onions, pickles, & french fries
> 
> View attachment 60840


Looking good, for sure, but with mine the french fries are replaced with a small green side salad and the cheddar cheese is replaced with Swiss. At one point I tred doing the burger and fixings without the bun, but that seemed almost unholy! It just wasn't right. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Poblano pepper, cheddar, smoked pepper bacon, lettuce, tomato, onions, pickles, & french fries
> 
> View attachment 60840


That looks so mouthwatering.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looking good, for sure, but with mine the french fries are replaced with a small green side salad and the cheddar cheese is replaced with Swiss. At one point I tred doing the burger and fixings without the bun, but that seemed almost unholy! It just was;t right. LOL.


I've often ordered a burger wrapped in a lettuce wedge. I found it rather tasty and refreshing on a hot day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I've often ordered a burger wrapped in a lettuce wedge. I found it rather tasty and refreshing on a hot day.


Mrs Eagle does that as well. It has been years since I witnessed her eating a hamburger bun. I greatly respect both of you and you both cut a better profie than I do. So perhaps I need to give the lettuce wrapped hamburger another try! I'm on the jump!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Mrs Eagle does that as well. It has been years since I witnessed her eating a hamburger bun. I greatly respect both of you and you both cut a better profie than I do. So perhaps I need to give the lettuce wrapped hamburger another try! I'm on the jump!


My approach is based on calorie management. A typical bun will have roughly the same amount of calories I'd burn on a three mile walk. So the question becomes not whether to skip the bun but when to walk!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I've often ordered a burger wrapped in a lettuce wedge. I found it rather tasty and refreshing on a hot day.


And this was without the bun?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> And this was without the bun?


yes


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> yes


You could save the bun for dipping it in something, that's what I do with my hamburger, I save the bun for dipping and eat the burger by itself.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60960


What's Alistair cooking?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's Alistair cooking?


It looks like rack of lamb.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60998
> 
> 
> View attachment 60999
> 
> View attachment 61000
> 
> View attachment 61001
> 
> 
> View attachment 61002


Working from the top to the bottom photo, one could cobble together a mighty fine meal! My first stop would be that grilled chicken and pineapple-avocado green salad on a rice pilaf would be my first stop on this eating extravaganza. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61049
> 
> 
> View attachment 61052
> 
> 
> View attachment 61053


Wow, 6 eggs?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Wow, 6 eggs?


And one burger to rule them all, one burger to bind them, one burger to bring them all and for my breakfast bind them, in the land of red meat, where the shadows lie.

My precious.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61053


A steak, six eggs, toast and coffee.....A filling breakfast platter for sure. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A steak, six eggs, toast and coffee.....A filling breakfast platter for sure. Yum.


And to think that once upon a time I actually could have eaten all that.:crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A steak, six eggs, toast and coffee.....A filling breakfast platter for sure. Yum.


I could do without a steak in the morning, I would just take the eggs toast and cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61139


What is in that bottle?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is in that bottle?


Bourbon whisky


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I know it isn't red meat, but I browned some chicken thighs, coated them in turmeric, cardamon, cumin, coriander, and cayenne, added chicken broth, thinly sliced lemon, and green olives. Near serving time I tossed in craisins. It is going over barley.


----------



## Oldsarge

Vecchio Vespa said:


> I know it isn't red meat, but I browned some chicken thighs, coated them in turmeric, cardamon, cumin, coriander, and cayenne, added chicken broth, thinly sliced lemon, and green olives. Near serving time I tossed in craisins. It is going over barley.


MOST satisfactory!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The angel of meat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61262
> 
> The angel of meat.


I'm going to refrain from saying something dirty so I'll just see myself out.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61262
> 
> The angel of meat.


....well it makes sense, as the Lord did grant man dominion over the other creatures wandering the earth. and eating them was but one option.Man was never intended to be a Vegetarian, but to each his/her own! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61488
> 
> 
> View attachment 61491


Good burgers are always a treat! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Good burgers are always a treat! Yum.


Especially when they're topped with your favorite condiments.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Now why am I sitting before this darned keyboard craving Lamb Chops? We may have to hit the commissary today, so that I might scratch that itch! A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

You're craving lamb chops? I drool for seafood!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61760


Point well made and point taken. To hell with vegetarianism!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Ham, the other red meat,







steak with home made peach salsa, spoon bread, and steamed zucchini and crookneck with green onions.


----------



## Oldsarge

DIY ribeye.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61819
> 
> 
> DIY ribeye.


The art of cutting off your own steak certainly adds to the challenge of the meal preparation! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61819
> 
> 
> DIY ribeye.


I wouldn't want to cut up this animal.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I wouldn't want to cut up this animal.


....but Howard, from whence do you think your steaks, beef roasts and ground beef come from? Are you a hunter?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....but Howard, from whence do you think your steaks, beef roasts and ground beef come from? Are you a hunter?


I'm an eater.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'm an eater.


Howard...that is a great answer! Thanks for my afternoon chuckle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61979


Now that looks so delicious, a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61989
> 
> 
> View attachment 61990
> 
> 
> View attachment 61991
> 
> View attachment 61992
> 
> 
> View attachment 61993


must be lunch time in a few hours.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62025
> 
> 
> View attachment 62026
> 
> 
> View attachment 62027


Those "Texas Energy Bars" have long been favorites of mine. Our son-in-law and our youngest grandson make some of the best Tamales I have ever eaten! Yum.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

In this part of the world Tamales are the Reason for the Season.


----------



## Oldsarge

Having left SoCal, I am fortunate to have a wonderful tamale emporium close by. Without tamales, Christmas just isn't complete.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62126
> 
> 
> View attachment 62128
> 
> 
> View attachment 62129
> 
> 
> View attachment 62130
> 
> 
> View attachment 62131
> 
> 
> View attachment 62132
> 
> 
> View attachment 62134


That burger looks so good, it's right in my face.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62126
> 
> 
> View attachment 62128
> 
> 
> View attachment 62129
> 
> 
> View attachment 62130
> 
> 
> View attachment 62131
> 
> 
> View attachment 62132
> 
> 
> View attachment 62134


So many choices. Now just where do I start? LOL.


----------



## ran23

We do maybe one burger a month, that is where I want mine.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> We do maybe one burger a month, that is where I want mine.


I only have hamburgers once in a while, don't want to overdo them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Sarge, How about this 11 pound burger good enough to feed a family of 8.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Sarge, How about this 11 pound burger good enough to feed a family of 8.


Eleven pounds feeds just a family of eight? :icon_scratch: They must be raising some really big kids? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Eleven pounds feeds just a family of eight? :icon_scratch: They must be raising some really big kids? LOL.


A family of rugby players?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Eleven pounds feeds just a family of eight? :icon_scratch: They must be raising some really big kids? LOL.


Do you have a big family to feed, Eagle?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I only have hamburgers once in a while, don't want to overdo them.


I am fine with overdoing them as long as most of them are vegetable burgers. For lunch today it was a Morningstar Farms Griller topped with a slice of grilled onion, caramelized kimchi, a little melted Swiss to hold it together, and a splash of light 1000 island, all nestled into a lightly toasted mini kaiser.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62250


What are we looking at in the photo above?



Howard said:


> Do you have a big family to feed, Eagle?


When we have all the kids and grand kids gathered around the table, the total is 14. However, Mrs Eagle being the ever-so-kind soul that she is has adopted five of the neighborhood kids who do not have grand parents readily available, as additional de facto grand children at our dinner table. On those occasions everyone shows for dinner, we can total as many as 19 at the table! I think it's Grandma "D's" desserts that draws them in. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> What are we looking at in the photo above?
> 
> When we have all the kids and grand kids gathered around the table, the total is 14. However, Mrs Eagle being the ever-so-kind soul that she is has adopted five of the neighborhood kids who do not have grand parents readily available, as additional de facto grand children at our dinner table. On those occasions everyone shoes for dinner, we can total as many as 19 at the table! I think it's Grandma "D's" desserts that draws them in. LOL.


That's slices of seared ahi tuna.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62332


Yes, that is a classic Sunday dinner.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62332


I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62332


Yup! In the eagles crib we call it a pot roast, which can be somewhat misleading because we put a 5+ poung chunk of almost any kind of protein in the slow cooker with cut up potatoes, onions and carrots and a crap ton of seasonings and cook it almost forever (read: six to eight hours). Haven't killed any guests yet and most claim it to be pretty good.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Yup! In the eagles crib we call it a pot roast, which can be somewhat misleading because we put a 5+ poung chunk of almost any kind of protein in the slow cooker with cut up potatoes, onions and carrots and a crap ton of seasonings and cook it almost forever (read: six to eight hours). Haven't killed any guests yet and most claim it to be pretty good.


I have a recipe for pot roast that I concocted years ago and am very fond of. However, it's hard to cook a chunk of meat that size and spend an entire week trying to consume it. Living alone put a real crimp on my culinary style!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I have a recipe for pot roast that I concocted years ago and am very fond of. However, it's hard to cook a chunk of meat that size and spend an entire week trying to consume it. Living alone put a real crimp on my culinary style!


You need to get out there and invite the neighbors. We invite the kids, grand kids and several of the neighbor kids to fill all the chairs at the dining room table for our Sunday evening dinners. For some reason the wife and I get a real kick out of prepping the meals!


----------



## Howard

Who wants an expensive burger for $5,000 dollars and what the heck is that piece of metal in it for? Eagle or Sarge, have you had an expensive burger before and for how much?


----------



## Oldsarge

I can't imagine paying $5K for any meal. I may have sprung for $12, maybe.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> You need to get out there and invite the neighbors. We invite the kids, grand kids and several of the neighbor kids to fill all the chairs at the dining room table for our Sunday evening dinners. For some reason the wife and I get a real kick out of prepping the meals!


I'm working on a taco feast . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62363


That's a grilled cheese? Wow, Good Lord!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62488


It is all very tempting, but that barbeque tray takes the Brass Ring!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62554


Perhaps in the next week or so we will make a trip over to the Patrick Space Force Base golf course. They serve some of the best grilled dogs I have ever eaten. Perhaps it is because they butterfly cut the 1/4 pound hot dog and cook in on the grill that way. It seems to invest the sandwich with a bit more grilled flavor, They also turn out pretty good hamburgers. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62588


Yum...Sloppy Joe's by the foot. The picture above certainly made my mouth water!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62609


LOL. Looks like a salad to me, with a substantial beef brisket topper! I'll take one of those with a side of onion rings.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62609


He's making a hamburger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63224


Now That is a big burger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63370


I'm told I can't have it, but that plate of fried chicken looks pretty darned good. Like Lays potato chips"Bet you can't eat just one" piece of that chicken! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

A burgernanza!




























With fries!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A burgernanza!
> 
> View attachment 63418
> 
> 
> View attachment 63419
> 
> View attachment 63420
> 
> 
> With fries!
> 
> View attachment 63421


The burger in the third photo from the top looks to be a "Juicy Lucy" with a bad rupture. It is interesting to note that a burger with a cheese rupture can consistently bring on a gastronomical rapture on the part of so many diners! Just saying.....


----------



## Howard

I was just checking out the price of Wagyu beef at King Kullen this morning and it's about $10, I may think about buying it one day so that My Mother can make it for hamburgers during the week.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63501


Nachos Supreme...a gastronomical blast from the past, but I fear it not to be a part of my future meal plans. Oh well, Tacos will have to do. LOL..


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

We are doing a Taco Bar for this weeks family dinner. Options will include grilled salmon, shrimp, Barbacoa, and pulled breast of rotisserie chicken, plus all the other expected extras. We will just pretend it is Tuesday! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63595
> 
> View attachment 63596
> 
> 
> View attachment 63597


...and let the gastronomical orgy begin. After all, it's a holiday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63705
> 
> 
> View attachment 63706


I love the salad with the steak topper in the top photo, but am really not sure what I am looking at in the bottom photo. At the top , based on the way it appears to be flaking, it appears to be fish fillets, but the lower pieces appear to be chicken breast pieces. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's labeled chicken.


----------



## Oldsarge

Paella!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64102
> 
> 
> View attachment 64103
> 
> 
> View attachment 64104
> 
> 
> View attachment 64105


Looking at the pictures above I find myself to exclaim, "Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back!" Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64102
> 
> 
> View attachment 64103
> 
> 
> View attachment 64104
> 
> 
> View attachment 64105


Or just have pumpkin flavored chili.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64311


Throw in a baked potato and a nice garden salad and you have a meal fit for a king!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Throw in a baked potato and a nice garden salad and you have a meal fit for a king!


Sounds good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64380


Now that strikes me as a "real man's" steak. The hand axe, the camp knife, the camp stove, not to even mention the steak in the fry pan....what a great picture!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64520
> 
> 
> View attachment 64521
> 
> 
> View attachment 64523
> 
> View attachment 64524
> 
> 
> View attachment 64525


Where are the chips?


----------



## ran23

Fasted last night for this morning's Lab, getting hungry again.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have one of those on the 4th, though it's only a morning fast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Fasted last night for this morning's Lab, getting hungry again.


What are you ion the mood for?


----------



## ran23

Howard said:


> What are you ion the mood for?


Everything on the pages.


----------



## Oldsarge

Why, yes, now that you mention it, I am.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Everything on the pages.


Same here.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64762


The beginnings of and yes, perhaps the centerpiece of a great meal! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The beginnings of and yes, perhaps the centerpiece of a great meal! Yum.


Maybe the antipasto?


----------



## Oldsarge

Winter meat


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64889
> 
> 
> View attachment 64890
> 
> 
> View attachment 64891
> 
> 
> View attachment 64892


I love a rack of ribs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65045


The size of that burger gives even me pause. I suspect I would have to cut it in half and eat the first half first and the second half after that. Sounds like a plan...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The size of that burger gives even me pause. I suspect I would have to cut it in half and eat the first half first and the second half after that. Sounds like a plan...yes, no?


Yes, but the scampi would be easier to eat.


----------



## Oldsarge

With chimichuri!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'd about kill for a roast chicken like that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65216
> 
> 
> View attachment 65217
> 
> 
> I'd about kill for a roast chicken like that!


You can wait for November.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You can wait for November.


....but, but that one is going to be a roast turkey. In some circles that could be considered just another great big fowl! LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....but, but that one is going to be a roast turkey. In some circles that could be considered just another great big fowl! LOL. :icon_scratch:


Do you like the dark or light meat?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you like the dark or light meat?


Honestly, I like it all, but I've been told the white meat is less calorically dense than the dark meat. So to keep my meal light, I generally go for the white, but frankly the dark meat has more flavor! Just saying......


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Honestly, I like it all, but I've been told the white meat is less calorically dense than the dark meat. So to keep my meal light, I generally go for the white, but frankly the dark meat has more flavor! Just saying......


I like the dark meat because it's crispier.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65357


....and so it shall be; this Sunday's family dinner at the Eagles crib!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....and so it shall be; this Sunday's family dinner at the Eagles crib!


What you serving for dinner?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What you serving for dinner?


Slow roasted Sirloin Tip Roast, finished off with a garlic mushroom glaze, asparagus spears, broccoli, Papa's legendary smashed potatoes, garden salad and apple pie, laced with walnuts and caramel.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65713
> 
> 
> View attachment 65719


Is that a curried chicken sandwich? If so, YUM! 
Also in the picture above, are we looking at prosciutto and some kind of green hued cheese? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a curried chicken sandwich? If so, YUM!
> Also in the picture above, are we looking at prosciutto and some kind of green hued cheese? :icon_scratch:


Prosciutto, yes. The green tint to the cheese I'd blame on the camera.


----------



## Howard

I never knew how to pronounce this word "charcuterie" and what is it used for?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I never knew how to pronounce this word "charcuterie" and what is it used for?


"A branch of cooking devoted to prepared meat products." A tray might include sliced deli meats, cheeses, olives nuts, crackers or small slices f breads.....or so says Wikipedia.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I never knew how to pronounce this word "charcuterie" and what is it used for?


Which branch of cooking the French and Italians take great pride in and excel at. If you like a salami and cheese sandwich, that qualifies.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> "A branch of cooking devoted to prepared meat products." A tray might include sliced deli meats, cheeses, olives nuts, crackers or small slices of breads.....or so says Wikipedia.


And desserts too?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> And desserts too?


A charcuterie and nut plate is often served as dessert, especially with cheese.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A charcuterie and nut plate is often served as dessert, especially with cheese.


I never thought of cheese as a dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I never thought of cheese as a dessert.


Very European.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65833
> 
> 
> View attachment 65835
> 
> 
> View attachment 65837
> 
> 
> View attachment 65839
> 
> 
> View attachment 65841
> 
> 
> View attachment 65843


Chili Dogs look really good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65833
> 
> 
> View attachment 65835
> 
> 
> View attachment 65837
> 
> 
> View attachment 65839
> 
> 
> View attachment 65841
> 
> 
> View attachment 65843


Make mine the surf and turf dinner in the cast iron skillet up top.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66691
> 
> 
> View attachment 66693


That Tomahawk ribeye would be more appropriately paired with a double baked potato, considering the price paid per pound for the steak. However, those fries do look good. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67157


Is that gravy?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that gravy?


Yup, or a reduction sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67401
> 
> 
> View attachment 67403
> 
> 
> View attachment 67405
> 
> View attachment 67407
> 
> 
> View attachment 67409
> 
> 
> View attachment 67411


I'm left wondering where I might find me a big hunk of prime rib for breakfast.. But them perhaps steak and eggs will do! I see a trip to the Cup Diner in our immediate future! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67401
> 
> 
> View attachment 67403
> 
> 
> View attachment 67405
> 
> View attachment 67407
> 
> 
> View attachment 67409
> 
> 
> View attachment 67411


That is such a monstrous burger! 😀


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67821
> 
> 
> View attachment 67825
> 
> 
> View attachment 67827
> 
> 
> View attachment 67849


Steak by any other name, when properly cooked, is delicious! Steak with fires is ...Steake and Shake!  Just saying.......


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Steak by any other name, when properly cooked, is delicious! Steak with fires is ...Steake and Shake!  Just saying.......


Could be the name of a new restaurant fast food joint.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68223


This just can't be good, but last night I had fevered dreams of that hatchet shanked beef rib-eye steak. :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68297


One day last week the wife and I were out for breakfast and I ordered steak and eggs. I hate having to say this, but the steak that came with my breakfast didn't look anywhere that good!..However, I have to admit it was good.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> One day last week the wife and I were out for breakfast and I ordered steak and eggs. I hate having to say this, but the steak that came with my breakfast didn't look anywhere that good!..However, I have to admit it was good.


How do you prefer your steak in the morning?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How do you prefer your steak in the morning?


Regardless of the time of day it is to be eaten, I prefer my steak to be rare...very rare!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Regardless of the time of day it is to be eaten, I prefer my steak to be rare...very rare!


Mine should be nice black and crispy.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Mine should be nice black and crispy.


As has been said, to each his/her own! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68589
> 
> 
> View attachment 68591


Now that is my kind of lunch. Although, given that I am minding my girlish figure, I would have to give up either the potato salad or the Mac-n-cheese. Alas, sacrifices must be made!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68759
> 
> View attachment 68763


Looks to be very filling! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

There certainly was a day when I could consume an entire tomahawk steak but now? Doubtful. Sad, that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68833


I love meatloaf.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love meatloaf.


The secret to success is in the peppers, onions, raw egg , etc mixed up inside of the meatloaf and occasionally in the glaze applied, almost as an afterthought! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

It needs to 1/3 pork sausage. Otherwise, it comes out dry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The secret to success is in the peppers, onions, raw egg , etc mixed up inside of the meatloaf and occasionally in the glaze applied, almost as an afterthought! Yum.


I'm feeling hungry for meatloaf but it's only 5 in the morning here.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mmmm, scallops!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69777


I have grilled chicken with lemons and we quite enjoyed the results, but I have not yet tried grilling chicken with limes. However, it is on the list for a future cook out.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69905


Beef Wellington might be a nice Christmas feast entree option. I sense it will be that or perhaps prime rib. The prime rib was a big hit last year.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

How to use Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70009
> 
> 
> How to use Thanksgiving leftovers.


That's a meal for 2, ain't no one going to finish that in one sitting,


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70045


How spicy is it?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70009
> 
> 
> How to use Thanksgiving leftovers.


Eating leftovers...that is what we will be doing in about an hour from now!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Eating leftovers...that is what we will be doing in about an hour from now!


Are you going to be making turkey sandwiches?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Are you going to be making turkey sandwiches?


Yup! Between slices of home baked bread we will be layering sliced turkey breast, cream cheese, cranberries (a son-in-law and I like the whole berries and the rest of the family likes the sauce), our daughter includes a layer of my fruit and nut filling, and then we get real piggy and chow down. YUM.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yup! Between slices of home baked bread we will be layering sliced turkey breast, cream cheese, cranberries (a son-in-law and I like the whole berries and the rest of the family likes the sauce), our daughter includes a layer of my fruit and nut filling, and then we get real piggy and chow down. YUM.


Sounds delicious, Enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70213
> 
> 
> View attachment 70215
> 
> 
> View attachment 70217
> 
> 
> View attachment 70219
> 
> 
> View attachment 70221
> 
> 
> View attachment 70223


The above seals the deal....it's going to be red meat(read beef) for the Christmas feast!


----------



## Oldsarge

If it's just me and the daughter, we're having leg of venison.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I don't care if it is on a bagel, it's still not Kosher!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70681
> 
> 
> I don't care if it is on a bagel, it's still not Kosher!


But it sure looks delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70681
> 
> 
> I don't care if it is on a bagel, it's still not Kosher!


Indeed it may not be Kosher, but it sure looks to be one very tasty breakfast sandwich. Shoot, I just might take two of those beauties!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71225


The family will be sitting down to attack a barbecued bourbon Boston Butt Roast at 1900 hours. It's been slow roasting for about seven hours, at this point!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71305


That looks like a sub you'd find at Subway.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71305


I do love a meatball sub, but they do go straight to the waist and they tend to stay with us for a shockingly long period of time. It takes more than a few road miles to work one off, but they are worth the effort.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71865


Dinner just can't get much better than that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mega surf'n'turf


----------



## Oldsarge

Carnitas!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72059
> 
> 
> View attachment 72061
> 
> 
> View attachment 72063
> 
> 
> Mega surf'n'turf


Those steaks resemble the shape of an exclamation point.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Carnitas!
> 
> View attachment 72093
> 
> 
> View attachment 72095


Is it still considered carnitas if we smother the pulled pork in Jack Daniel's Barbecue sauce?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72501


A brand new case of gastronomical lust! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A brand new case of gastronomical lust! Yum.


I'd like to smother that steak with A1 sauce or Ketchup.


----------



## Oldsarge

Try HP Sauce some time. It's even better.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Try HP Sauce some time. It's even better.


Sarge is that the same as A1?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72561
> 
> 
> View attachment 72599


The pot roast plate looks tempting, but then those burgers look pretty darned special, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge is that the same as A1?


No, it's the same idea but has a different flavor.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72677
> 
> 
> View attachment 72687


Odd? I have this incredible urge to buy a mess of those huge "tomahawk steaks" and host a Fred Flinstone and Barney Rubble steak fry for the family's Sunday night dinner. Alas, at today's pandemic beef prices it appears I may have to take out a bank loan to pull that one off. On my last visit to the meat shoppe, Tomahawk steaks were priced at $30+ a pound! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Odd? I have this incredible urge to buy a mess of those huge "tomahawk steaks" and host a Fred Flinstone and Barney Rubble steak fry for the family's Sunday night dinner. Alas, at today's pandemic beef prices it appears I may have to take out a bank loan to pull that one off. On my last visit to the meat shoppe, Tomahawk steaks were priced at $30+ a pound! :crazy:


I've never seen one in a meat market. I fear they would be a 'special order' and you know what that means to the cost.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72777


An impressive Crown Roast of Pork......an honored and delicious guest at several of our family's New Year's Day dinners! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72777
> 
> 
> View attachment 72779


Is the bottom picture salami?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is the bottom picture salami?


Copa. You have no idea how many kinds of Italian charcuterie there are.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Copa. You have no idea how many kinds of Italian charcuterie there are.


Sarge I've seen plenty of charcuterie, they sell it at King Kullen, I think one of them is a spicy salami but can't remember the name of it. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73121
> 
> 
> View attachment 73123
> 
> 
> View attachment 73129


I find myself most attracted to that barbecue tray for two! Double yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## rl1856

Our Christmas Dinner preparation began on Sunday. I purchased a large Angus Prime Grade Standing Rib Roast. I had the butcher trim fat, and separate bones from Eye. The roast was brought home, further trimmed, then coated with Salt, Pepper, and Garlic Powder. Then placed on a pan in our refrigerator where it currently dry brines and ages. I will pull it out later today, scrape the surface, and reapply Salt, Pepper, and Garlic Powder. The roast will be moved into a vacuum sealed bag, with butter and herbs, then refrigerated over night. I will pull it out at about 4am tomorrow morning, and place it into a Sous Vide bath for about 10hrs, at a temperature of 128-130. I will pull it, let it sit for about 15-20min, then rub a mix of mustard, butter, garlic, herbs, and breadcrumbs all over, then it will be seared in a hot oven for 15min and 500 degrees. It will ready to serve after emerging from the oven ! Pictures to follow sometime later.


----------



## Oldsarge

rl1856 said:


> Our Christmas Dinner preparation began on Sunday. I purchased a large Angus Prime Grade Standing Rib Roast. I had the butcher trim fat, and separate bones from Eye. The roast was brought home, further trimmed, then coated with Salt, Pepper, and Garlic Powder. Then placed on a pan in our refrigerator where it currently dry brines and ages. I will pull it out later today, scrape the surface, and reapply Salt, Pepper, and Garlic Powder. The roast will be moved into a vacuum sealed bag, with butter and herbs, then refrigerated over night. I will pull it out at about 4am tomorrow morning, and place it into a Sous Vide bath for about 10hrs, at a temperature of 128-130. I will pull it, let it sit for about 15-20min, then rub a mix of mustard, butter, garlic, herbs, and breadcrumbs all over, then it will be seared in a hot oven for 15min and 500 degrees. It will ready to serve after emerging from the oven ! Pictures to follow sometime later.


Damn, I wish I didn't live alone!


----------



## eagle2250

rl1856 said:


> Our Christmas Dinner preparation began on Sunday. I purchased a large Angus Prime Grade Standing Rib Roast. I had the butcher trim fat, and separate bones from Eye. The roast was brought home, further trimmed, then coated with Salt, Pepper, and Garlic Powder. Then placed on a pan in our refrigerator where it currently dry brines and ages. I will pull it out later today, scrape the surface, and reapply Salt, Pepper, and Garlic Powder. The roast will be moved into a vacuum sealed bag, with butter and herbs, then refrigerated over night. I will pull it out at about 4am tomorrow morning, and place it into a Sous Vide bath for about 10hrs, at a temperature of 128-130. I will pull it, let it sit for about 15-20min, then rub a mix of mustard, butter, garlic, herbs, and breadcrumbs all over, then it will be seared in a hot oven for 15min and 500 degrees. It will ready to serve after emerging from the oven ! Pictures to follow sometime later.


We are preparing a Peppered Standing Rib roast and Shrimp De Jong (a Clinton Kelly recipe), sort of a make shift "Surf-n-Turf", for our family's Christmas feast. I use a more abbreviated preparation cooking approach for the Prime Rib, but I must say, I am intrigued by your post above. However I did have the butcher trim the fat and cut the bones from the eye and then re-tie the bones to the roast to take advantage of the added flavor of the meat on the bones and also enjoy the convenience of carving the roast, absent the bones! I am looking forward to the pictures you mentioned and hope you tell us more about your cooking approach. May you and yours have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73319
> 
> 
> View attachment 73321
> 
> 
> View attachment 73323
> 
> 
> View attachment 73325


As my eyes roamed through the pictures of fine dining above, I was mildly surprised to note that it was only while gazing at the fatback in the last picture that my mouth literally watered. Oh-my, I might have a diet problem? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73453
> 
> 
> View attachment 73455
> 
> 
> View attachment 73457
> 
> 
> View attachment 73459
> 
> 
> View attachment 73461
> 
> 
> View attachment 73463


That beagle has a darned fine home. He appears surrounded by love that was once on the hoof! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73521
> 
> 
> View attachment 73529


What is going on with those ham steaks in the top photo? Are they imbedded in a loaf of some type of bread or is that mattress they rest on mashed potatoes?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> What is going on with those ham steaks in the top photo? Are they imbedded in a loaf of some type of bread or is that mattress they rest on mashed potatoes?


I think it's either Yorkshire pudding or a Dutch baby.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73763


I am reminded of that fine elderly lady, the late, great Clara Peller in the old Wendy's commercials, "Where's the beef," but looking at the above, I must ask "where's the bun?" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

You get watercress pureé instead.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I am reminded of that fine elderly lady, the late, great Clara Peller in the old Wendy's commercials, "Where's the beef," but looking at the above, I must ask "where's the bun?" LOL.


You've never had a bun- less burger?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You've never had a bun- less burger?


Not yet and I don't plan to start now. However, Mrs Eagle frequently eats her burgers, absent the bun. If I ever do eat a burger without the bun, I will call it a Salisbury steak and pair it with a scoop of mashed potatoes and a green salad. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

And a fried egg on top.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73983
> 
> 
> View attachment 74001


A couple of quick reminders that life can be very good!. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74073
> 
> 
> View attachment 74089


God look at that burger piled high.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74073


Paraphrasing the late, great painter of light, Thomas Kincaid, "The Perfect End To A Difficult Fast!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## joshlane4

We managed the traditional southern (US) New Year's Day meal yesterday. Honey glazed ham, black eyed peas, collared greens, and buttermilk cornbread. You can see that all vegetable are accompanied by additional pork. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74241


Looks delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

joshlane4 said:


> View attachment 74251
> 
> We managed the traditional southern (US) New Year's Day meal yesterday. Honey glazed ham, black eyed peas, collared greens, and buttermilk cornbread. You can see that all vegetable are accompanied by additional pork. Happy New Year to all!


Based on the results reflected in the blood work associated with my annual physical exams, I suspect I have eaten such meals on a far too regular basis for a gentleman of my age (and girth). There is indeed a whole lot of good eating on that plate! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74827
> 
> 
> View attachment 74829


Thumbs up on the burgers, but help me out....what am I looking at in the bottom photo?


----------



## rl1856

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74647


Deckle or Cap Steak ? My favorite cut ! Flavor of Ribeye, and texture of Fillet.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Thumbs up on the burgers, but help me out....what am I looking at in the bottom photo?


filet mignon, bacon wrapped, on a very expensive plating.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> filet mignon, bacon wrapped, on a very expensive plating.


How much do they cost per pound?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74955


Kind of makes one salivate, eh? Jeez Louise, I have yet to enjoy breakfast this AM and I am already jonesing for lunch! This doesn't look good for the diet. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How much do they cost per pound?


You know, I don't know because I prefer either NY strip or ribeye steaks. I never buy filets.


----------



## ran23

My Father used to bring home filets when I was a kid. didn't know what to call it, sure made a fine sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You know, I don't know because I prefer either NY strip or ribeye steaks. I never buy filets.


Do you buy them at supermarkets?


----------



## Oldsarge

You can at my local one. I presume you can most places. They even come rewrapped with the bacon.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How much do they cost per pound?





Oldsarge said:


> You know, I don't know because I prefer either NY strip or ribeye steaks. I never buy filets.


If my memory is serving me correctly, last month at the Patrick Space Force Base commissary the cost was running just under $24 per pound. That was a big factor in my decision not to serve Beef Wellington for our Christmas feast. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hamburgstek mit ei


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75269


That is one monstrosity.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75343


I freely admit to experiencing a moment of gastronomical lust as I look upon the picture above.


----------



## ran23

I think it is meatballs for lunch.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I think it is meatballs for lunch.


Put them on a sandwich and we have a meal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75495
> 
> 
> View attachment 75497


Paraphrasing the fictional Crocodile Dundee...."Aye, now that's a steak!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75871


And again, your posting above has provided the impetus for tomorrow nights family dinner in the Eagles crib! Thank you. 

Note to self: Run to Costco today and pick up some frozen asparagus spears. Otherwise we will be having broccoli with the steaks and shrimp.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76731
> 
> 
> View attachment 76735


Now this is odd...I find myself considering the pics above and craving Steak Tartare, garnished with lawn clippings. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tasting menu. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pot Roast!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77269


Are those mashed cauliflower potatoes or just lightly smashed regular potatoes? In any event, that is a good looking plate of food!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are those mashed cauliflower potatoes or just lightly smashed regular potatoes? In any event, that is a good looking plate of food!


They look like plain, boiled cauliflower. Bleagh!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77433


Looks a lot like the Burger-F I SWAG burger...a half pound of brisket blend Wagi beef patties, spiced with charred jalapenos and candied ghost peppers, topped with aged Swiss cheese, candied ghost pepper bacon slices and sweet tomato relish. Paired with an order of onion rings, that burger made for a mighty fine meal! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

With my appetite now medically suppressed, one of those would be a meal for both me and my GF.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looks a lot like the Burger-F I SWAG burger...a half pound of brisket blend Wagi beef patties, spiced with charred jalapenos and candied ghost peppers, topped with aged Swiss cheese, candied ghost pepper bacon slices and sweet tomato relish. Paired with an order of onion rings, that burger made for a mighty fine meal! Yum.


I'm hungry just looking at the photo.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing improves the flavor of fresh vegetables like a side dish of rare steak.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ribeye! Now we're getting places.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77609
> 
> 
> Nothing improves the flavor of fresh vegetables like a side dish of rare steak.
> 
> View attachment 77625


I'll second that endorsement of the sentiment expressed in the top photo! LOL.


----------



## ran23

Almost 6 years of cholesterol med's, I do appreciate red meat.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pot roast!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77759
> 
> 
> View attachment 77761
> 
> 
> Pot roast!


Pot roast always impresses me most as a special treat when it is cold and blustery outside. However, truth be known, I've never met a pot roast I didn't like!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

McDonalds offers a new sandwich called the Land, Sea and Air Burger, consisting of two burger patties, fish fillet patties and fried chicken fillets, dressed out with several slices of cheese and other adornments. This is our chance to get our entire days worth of calories in a single burger. Just think of how much time we would save, not having to sit and eat again until the morrow! "Please don't misunderstand me" but I just don't know about this one. LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77975
> 
> 
> View attachment 77977


Is that steak sauce in the first picture?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that steak sauce in the first picture?


Marinade, I think.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sometimes things just get ridiculous!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Sometimes things just get ridiculous!
> 
> View attachment 78073


There have been times when I topped my burgers with sweet potato fries and/or deep fried pickle slices. Both options tasted pretty darned good!


----------



## Oldsarge

Deep fried pickle slices I could see but I want my sweet potato fries on the side.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> There have been times when I topped my burgers with sweet potato fries and/or deep fried pickle slices. Both options tasted pretty darned good!


I can top my burger with just about anything desirable.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now we're talking _decadent_! Bacon-wrapped tomahawk ribeyes. Phew.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78755
> 
> 
> View attachment 78759
> 
> 
> View attachment 78761
> 
> 
> View attachment 78763


It all looks good, but to be honest, it is the barbeque ribs that have captured my heart and my taste buds! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It all looks good, but to be honest, it is the barbeque ribs that have captured my heart and my taste buds! Yum.


I'll take the hamburgers.


----------



## Oldsarge

French dip, for me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78925
> 
> 
> French dip, for me.


I'll dip it in hot sauce.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'll dip it in hot sauce.


Hard core, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Burger Tuesday?


----------



## Oldsarge

Barbecuesday?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83768


Roasted pork loin topped with crusted pine nuts, a steamed rice pilaf and collard greens? Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pulled turkey and potato salad


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Enough with the burgers, already!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Are burgers like this actually intended to be eaten or are they just for showing off?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Are burgers like this actually intended to be eaten or are they just for showing off?
> 
> View attachment 84079


To be eaten, of course.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> To be eaten, of course.


....and with a bit of help from your friends! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Beef stroganoff


----------



## Oldsarge

A pastrami cheeseburger


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84219


That is one messy burger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84135


Those are roasted veggies/peppers topping the dogs....right? The thought incites me to salivate like one of Pavlov's dogs! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I could manage to eat this one.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This looks really good


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84362
> 
> 
> View attachment 84363


It has been said that "man does not live by bread alone...and I guess that applies to meat(s) as well, but I would sure like to give it a try! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84550
> 
> 
> View attachment 84551
> 
> 
> View attachment 84553


😲

Holy Crap! That is a monster burger.


----------



## Flanderian

Well, it’s red, and has a little fish in it. That’s sorta like meat!  

Do you believe in magic? Well you should! Because that’s the essential ingredient in this dish. Not of the bibity-bobity-bo, 63 degree egg, fresh sushi variety, but rather the robust peasant sort that comes and stomps all over your taste buds.

I have a problem; I like to eat, but I don’t especially like to cook. And one of my occasional hankerings is the pasta puttanesca pictured above. Occasionally, because like many/most strongly flavored dishes eating it too frequently would wear out its welcome.

There used to be a jarred sauce that was as good as any you could make yourself. A year or two ago, it changed, and so even if it’s still owned by the same folks, the folks making it aren’t. Their marinara and arabiata are still good, but not *as* good! And their puttanesca that once satisfied my hankerings is gone from their line-up.

I’m speaking of Rao’s sauce, spawn of the much, and deservedly well-known eponymous Spanish Harlem red sauce house. Famous for several reasons; the food, the exclusivity (You don’t get a table, you either already own one, or you don’t.) and the part ownership of actor Frank Pellegrino who is known from the TV show, The Sopranos.



















The magic of puttanesca sauce arises from the fortunate happenstance synergy of three main flavoring agents, kalamata olives, capers and anchovies, each of which in their best form are strongly flavored foods. But it is the last of these ingredients that makes so many run in horror! (I know my family does.)

The noble anchovy. Yes they’re strongly flavored. Yes, they can be fishy. And so this once vaunted ubiquitous flavoring agent of many dishes is now reviled. Remember anchovy paste? Small amounts added a touch of savory richness to many dishes while actually imparting little of its own flavor. Fine quality thinly sliced anchovy fillets in olive oil will actually liquefy in a skillet.

But in puttanesca sauce its natural character is essential to the success of the dish. You see, when you combine the anchovies, kalamata olives and capers, rather than just having three individual flavors, you create a fourth, equally rich and pungent, but more complex and profound. Therein lies the magic!

Of course you also require all the normal suspects; Italian plum tomatoes, fresh garlic, quality olive oil, salt and pepper and of equal importance to the trinity above, fresh basil.

As I alluded I’m not much of a cook, but having been forced to rely upon my own resources occasionally for many years, I’ve learned a few things. One of these is that simple, robust peasant dishes benefit most by simple preparation. Adding non-traditional ingredients or unnecessary complexity tends to diminish rather than enhance them. For example, I’ve found recipes that specify substituting just plain black olives, or even oil-cured olives, apparently in ignorance, in place of kalamata olives. That would destroy the synergy.

So I’ve found a recipe that I’m going to take a run at. It might be titled something like, The Lazy Guy’s Recipe for Puttanesca Sauce that Tastes Good. As to pasta, the perfect partner in long fusilli. Too bad my boyhood pasta of 70 years ago, and still my favorite, Ronzoni, stopped making this variety. Spaghetti is fine, rotelle should also be a more robust alternative. Add a nice green salad with balsamic vinaigrette, crusty warm bread and glass of robust red wine, and welcome to peasant heaven.


----------



## Oldsarge

It certainly sounds good to me. While I don'f favor anchovies on pizza, they are essential in red sauces. Anchovy paste is easy and reasonable. Anchovy fillets are reasonable but a bit more work. Best of all is anchovy essence. It's expensive as hell and hard to get except online but it's as close to the original Roman garum as can be found these days. A tsp-anna-half is all it takes.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> It certainly sounds good to me. While I don'f favor anchovies on pizza, they are essential in red sauces.  Anchovy paste is easy and reasonable. Anchovy fillets are reasonable but a bit more work. Best of all is anchovy essence. It's expensive as hell and hard to get except online but it's as close to the original Roman garum as can be found these days. A tsp-anna-half is all it takes.


Puttanesca sauce is P-U-N-G-E-N-T and after eating it, you are too. Some or many find strongly aromatic foods offensive, I do not, provided the aromas aren't of bad, or spoiled food. For example, sauteed garlic has for me a rich and pleasantly aromatic character, if not burned but is cooked enough to get the sharpness out of it.

But I mention this proviso concerning puttanesca sauce so that any who wish to enjoy will understand this consequence.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Gurdon

Flanderian said:


> Equine!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight out of Tokyo!
> 
> These long wings were credited as being made by JOE Works Shoemakers. While Japanese shoemakers are better known for their super svelte oxfords, the Japanese also have a long standing love of Ivy. (After all, they own both J Press and Paul Stuart.) And when they want to, they can do it very well. I have no beef with a really, really well made pair of gunboats, Tokyo origins not withstanding.


Is that the same Joe Works who makes small brass HO model locomotives?


----------



## Flanderian

Gurdon said:


> Is that the same Joe Works who makes small brass HO model locomotives?


? ? ?





__





Home | joeworks







www.joeworks.net





?

Model trains *and* food!?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84870


Tne family and several of the grand son's friends will be enjoying our corned beef, cabbage and red skinned potatoes tomorrow evening. The flats are thawing in the refrigerator, even as I type this post!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84734


Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85390
> 
> 
> View attachment 85391
> 
> View attachment 85392


I like when I go to those delis and you get those piled high meat sandwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85408
> 
> 
> View attachment 85409
> 
> 
> View attachment 85410
> 
> 
> View attachment 85411
> 
> 
> View attachment 85412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85415


Wow Sarge have you ever had those burgers before? I like when those burgers are so high you cant fit it in your mouth.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85420


The picture above served as the inspiration for tonight's dinner in the eagles crib. Tomorrow evening, when the kids and grand kids come over, we will be eating steak slathered with butter and mushrooms. I am eating meatloaf and the kids and grand kids eat steak? Now tell me, what's wrong with this picture. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Wow Sarge have you ever had those burgers before? I like when those burgers are so high you cant fit it in your mouth.


Once on an elk trip I had a burger like that in a little café in Wollawa, OR. It was another one of those that came with a knife stuck in the top. I needed it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Once on an elk trip I had a burger like that in a little café in Wollawa, OR. It was another one of those that came with a knife stuck in the top. I needed it.


Were you able to finish it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Were you able to finish it?


After running around in the mountains in the snow all day? You bet!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85620


That looks so good, I could never finish it all.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85601


Nice rack(s)! LOL.


----------



## Howard

My God I don't know how anyone can bite into that big burger, That is so massive, Guy Fieri calls it a "Mac And Cheese" burger. Your thoughts?


----------



## Oldsarge

_Shudder!_


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> _Shudder!_


So my guess is you haven't tried a Mac And Cheese burger before?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> So my guess is you haven't tried a Mac And Cheese burger before?


Nope, but I have eaten a burger with Mac and Cheese on the side. Alas, I dont recall eating the mac and cheese even then. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

Gee, do I love good, fresh mussels and mussel recipes!

The sadly gone La Bourgogne East restaurant in the mid 1980's once served a formal service 3 course fixed priced lunch for $8!!! Several items were available for each course, and all were delicious. As a first course I always chose the mussels steamed in white wine with fine herbs and served cold in a sauce of horseradish and sour cream. Makes me almost cry to think about it. 

Thinking of Oldsarge in this post knowing he's not adverse to trying his hand in the kitchen, and hoping his local might provide an abundance of fresh mussels to enjoy -






Read Mussels in White Wine Recipe Online | La Tienda


Read Mussels in White Wine recipe, a tapas favorite. La Tienda offers the best of Spain shipped direct to your home - fine Spanish foods, cookware and more.



www.tienda.com


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Nope, but I have eaten a burger with Mac and Cheese on the side. Alas, I dont recall eating the mac and cheese even then. LOL.


You don't know what you're missing, looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flanderian said:


> Gee, do I love good, fresh mussels and mussel recipes!
> 
> The sadly gone La Bourgogne East restaurant in the mid1980's once served a formal service 3 course fixed priced lunch for $8!!! Several items were available for each course, and all were delicious. As a first course I always chose the mussels steamed in white wine with fine herbs and served cold in a sauce of horseradish and sour cream. Makes me almost cry to think about it.
> 
> Thinking of Oldsarge in this post knowing he's not adverse to trying his hand in the kitchen, and hoping his local might provide an abundance of fresh mussels to enjoy -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Mussels in White Wine Recipe Online | La Tienda
> 
> 
> Read Mussels in White Wine recipe, a tapas favorite. La Tienda offers the best of Spain shipped direct to your home - fine Spanish foods, cookware and more.
> 
> 
> 
> www.tienda.com


Here in the PNW we grow mussels in abundance. However, I have to drive across town to get to a fish market that carries them as I don't trust the ones from my local super. So, yes, I love mussels and would gladly try the recipe but I'm lazy and my diabetes medication has taken away my appetite. 😩


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Here in the PNW we grow mussels in abundance. However, I have to drive across town to get to a fish market that carries them as I don't trust the ones from my local super. So, yes, I love mussels and would gladly try the recipe but I'm lazy and my diabetes medication has taken away my appetite. 😩


😢 😢 😢

Lazy I can relate to, but my appetite still exceeds my ability to indulge it. 

Very prudent I feel to avoid the super market seafood. Can recall mine having a tank full of dead lobsters for awhile. 

However, should you be tempted by the above recipe you can at least be gratified it looks to be pretty low carb. (At least until you get that crusty bread to soak up the juices!)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

filet mignon Friday!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85777


At the dinner table this evening in the Eagles crib, the family will be tying into a rather sizeable rack of pork. Gator Tots (taken fro a local pond) will be served as an appetizer. Please note, I am trusting the meat market on the sourcing of the gator! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

BBQ pulled pork with pickled jalapeños--whooboy!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86200


I always love those big sloppy burgers what about you Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

I like the ones with a single huge patty.


----------



## Howard

Now let's talk about weird and interesting burgers. What are those green things?


----------



## Oldsarge

Whatever they are, I'm running for the nearest exit!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Now let's talk about weird and interesting burgers. What are those green things?


It looks to me like the Incredible Hulk has had a moving experience. In any event, I'm not coming anywhere near that burger! Just saying.......


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Whatever they are, I'm running for the nearest exit!


They must be onion rings.


----------



## Howard

I used to like TV Dinners a long time ago but barely once in a while I'll eat them and some of these contain a whopping 1630-1700mg of sodium. 😱


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I used to like TV Dinners a long time ago but barely once in a while I'll eat them and some of these contain a whopping 1630-1700mg of sodium. 😱


Howard, you need to get yourself a case or two of MRE's (Meals Ready To Eat))...man sized and very filling TV dinners, for sure!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, you need to get yourself a case or two of MRE's (Meals Ready To Eat))...man sized and very filling TV dinners, for sure!


I used to eat those but man they were so full of so much sodium that I said the hell with it, I'm not eating them as much as I used to cause the last TV Dinner I was about to eat it was The Hungry Man's Fried Chicken and that was so disgusting The Fried Chicken was weak and greasy, the mashed potatoes was watery and bland but at least the dessert was edible.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I shall have a bacon/cheese/venison burger with caramelized onions. A meal in one.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Tonight I shall have a bacon/cheese/venison burger with caramelized onions. A meal in one.


Do you mix a bit of ground pork with that venison used to make that burger....adds a little juicy to your Lucy, as they say! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

No, I had the local meat market make the ground venison with 20% pork fat. Same effect.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I like the ones with a single huge patty.


It has been a few years since I had one, but Wiltse's Brew Pub & Family Restaurant, sited just outside of the old Wurtsmith AFB in Oscoda, MI. sold a one pound burger called the Kitchen Sink. It was one huge patty. There was a lot of good eating between those buns! LOL.  .


----------



## Howard

So they should name it Anything But The Kitchen Sink.


----------



## Howard

So this is The Kitchen Sink Burger? Why don't they just







call it The Toilet Burger cause that's where you'll be heading after you're finished.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Somewhere in the burger business a feeble call for simplicity goes unheard.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Somewhere in the burger business a feeble call for simplicity goes unheard.


Sarge, do you like your burgers tall and big?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, do you like your burgers tall and big?


I prefer mine wide. They're easier to eat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I prefer mine wide. They're easier to eat.


Have you been to the Heart Attack Grill before, over there you have to be over 300 pounds and you get your meal free.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

That's a 'California burger'. You can tell because of the Thousand Island dressing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> That's a 'California burger'. You can tell because of the Thousand Island dressing.


I thought the roasted veggies were the give away? In any event a California burger sure looks tempting!


----------



## Oldsarge

Nope, the Thousand Island on the burger came well before the roasted veggies. Those are a later addition.


----------



## Howard

This is a New York burger, feast your eyes on pure deliciousness.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This is a New York burger, feast your eyes on pure deliciousness.


I also do so love New York and Chicago style Hotdogs. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I also do so love New York and Chicago style Hotdogs. Yum!


We are having hot dogs for dinner tonight, I miss those onions in a jar you put on frankfurters, I think it's a sauce with onions, what do you call them again  ?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86530


Is it that time for a BBQ?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is it that time for a BBQ?


Sure getting close


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86579


Imagine competing in a bacon eating contest, Would you join?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86579


That reminds me of the mountain of bacon that Tony's Diner, Birch Run, MI serves it's customers with their BLT and/or five egg breakfasts! Life was good back in those days and back then I could still see my feet! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That reminds me of the mountain of bacon that Tony's Diner, Birch Run, MI serves it's customers with their BLT and/or five egg breakfasts! Life was good back in those days and back then I could still see my feet! LOL.


Wow 5 egg breakfasts, sounds delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 232524

forgive a novice but this is the first time I’ve heard the term gunboat last. this followed by the word shell & I thought initially you were going on about actual naval ships!


----------



## 232524

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. France is where I experienced horse meat, but if you find yourself travelling to South Korea, one can add dog and cat to their list of gastronomical experiences...all in the interest of cultural expansion of course.


(on South Korea)Dog certainly, although it's not the sort of dog you keep as pets! Are you sure about cats? Never once did I see cat meat on the menu there nor have I heard it being spoken of. I do hear some rural parts of Switzerland cat is still eaten.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know about domestic cats but back in the Mountain Man era, cougar was considered the height of gastronomy. It was described as a combination of pork loin and ruffed grouse. A friend has some in his freezer but we haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Easter steak.

(Financing available.)


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Easter steak.
> 
> (Financing available.)
> View attachment 86772


So why do they call it Easter steak? You're supposed to eat it on Easter evening?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> So why do they call it Easter steak? You're supposed to eat it on Easter evening?


Among Christians, Easter is the end of Lent, a 40 day period during which some Christians practice fasting. So by then, you're really, really hungry and you *NEED* a great big whoppin' steak! (And likely also because it takes a whole year to be able to pay for it! )


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Among Christians, Easter is the end of Lent, a 40 day period during which some Christians practice fasting. So by then, you're really, really hungry and you *NEED* a great big whoppin' steak! (And likely also because it takes a whole year to be able to pay for it! )


This recently passed Easter we had Honey Baked Ham for our dinner entree...thought it would bring down the cost just a bit. However, coming in at just over $11 a pound, it wasn't much of a savings. Alas it just was not that special (coming straight from the mouth of Mrs Eagle!). Next year we will just take out a loan and go twith the "big whoppin' steak!" LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> This recently passed Easter we had Honey Baked Ham for our dinner entree...thought it would bring down the cost just a bit. However, coming in at just over $11 a pound, it wasn't much of a savings. Alas it just was not that special (coming straight from the mouth of Mrs Eagle!). Next year we will just take out a loan and go twith the "big whoppin' steak!" LOL.


Among steaks, I have an overwhelming preference for filet mignon. In a former life, used to buy a whole tenderloin and slice it into individual steaks that were as thick as I wished. Would take one, wrap the edges in bacon secured with a metal skewer, and broil to my preference.

Yum!

In that same former life, I would purchase an embarrassingly large Harrington's spiral cut party ham each Christmas for nearly endless eating.. (Their smoked pheasant is pretty good too!) 

The one issue is that while it can be warmed, it really needs to be served cold. Loses a lot of flavor when eaten heated.









Harringtons Spiral Sliced Maple Glazed Smoked Party Ham


The best corn cob smoked spiral sliced maple glazed party hams from Harringtons of Vermont.




www.harringtonham.com


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Among steaks, I have an overwhelming preference for filet mignon. In a former life, used to buy a whole tenderloin and slice it into individual steaks that were as thick as I wished. Would take one, wrap the edges in bacon secured with a metal skewer, and broil to my preference.
> 
> Yum!
> 
> In that same former life, I would purchase an embarrassingly large Harrington's spiral cut party ham each Christmas for nearly endless eating.. (Their smoked pheasant is pretty good too!)
> 
> The one issue is that while it can be warmed, it really needs to be served cold. Loses a lot of flavor when eaten heated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harringtons Spiral Sliced Maple Glazed Smoked Party Ham
> 
> 
> The best corn cob smoked spiral sliced maple glazed party hams from Harringtons of Vermont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harringtonham.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86778


I love ham.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I love ham.


Well then cowboy, you'll want the 16lb ham!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Well then cowboy, you'll want the 16lb ham!


That's if we can fit in our refrigerator and it also depends if My Mother wants to cook it.


----------



## rl1856

Flanderian said:


> Easter steak.
> 
> (Financing available.)
> View attachment 86772


Lamb ?


----------



## rl1856

Flanderian said:


> Among steaks, I have an overwhelming preference for filet mignon. In a former life, used to buy a whole tenderloin and slice it into individual steaks that were as thick as I wished. Would take one, wrap the edges in bacon secured with a metal skewer, and broil to my preference.
> 
> Yum!


We have availability of whole untrimmed tenderloins in my area. I prefer to purchase and trim because I will have several options. I generally end up with individual steaks, cut very thick. A nice uniformly cylindrical roast, and enough smaller pieces to use for Grilled Kabobs, for Beef Stroganoff and sometimes for Beef Tar-Tar. Trimmings can be used to when creating beef stock. My wife loves Tenderloin, and I enjoy it for specific uses....my preference is very rare and sliced very thin for cocktail party sandwiches. The meat melts in your mouth. That said I prefer the flavor and texture of a good Ribeye to all other cuts.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> That's if we can fit in our refrigerator and it also depends if My Mother wants to cook it.


It's already cooked, and slathered in crusty maple sugar glaze. Tear off a hunk, and start eatin'! 

Best served chilled. Never had it in the summer, but I do sometimes like cold dinners in warm weather, and this would figure nicely with some cold baked beans and my World's Best coleslaw.


----------



## Flanderian

rl1856 said:


> We have availability of whole untrimmed tenderloins in my area. I prefer to purchase and trim because I will have several options. I generally end up with individual steaks, cut very thick. A nice uniformly cylindrical roast, and enough smaller pieces to use for Grilled Kabobs, for Beef Stroganoff and sometimes for Beef Tar-Tar. Trimmings can be used to when creating beef stock. My wife loves Tenderloin, and I enjoy it for specific uses....my preference is very rare and sliced very thin for cocktail party sandwiches. The meat melts in your mouth. That said I prefer the flavor and texture of a good Ribeye to all other cuts.


*YUM!*

Though I confess to being a wussy and preferring my steaks cooked medium.

Chateaubriand anyone?


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> It's already cooked, and slathered in crusty maple sugar glaze. Tear off a hunk, and start eatin'!
> 
> Best served chilled. Never had it in the summer, but I do sometimes like cold dinners in warm weather, and this would figure nicely with some cold baked beans and my World's Best coleslaw.
> 
> View attachment 86817


Have you ever bought ham from the supermarket?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Have you ever bought ham from the supermarket?


Sliced ham maybe, but not a whole ham. It's not something I enjoy.

But I used to sell them. When going to school I was the assistant manager of the deli department of an A&P. I still only made $1.35 an hour, but I got to close. 

One night when I was in back in the kitchen cleaning up, my helper came and said he needed me because there was a lady by the counter who was really upset. So I went out to the counter and said, "Good evening mam, how can I help you?" She looks at me furiously, and points at a tinned ham and hisses, "*That ham!!!*"

Immediately realizing that everything was fully on *TILT*_, _I enquired tentatively and respectfully, "I see . . . you don't like that ham?" She glares at me and says contemptuously, "No, you're selling *Polish* ham, that's *communist* ham!" Playing dumb (Comes naturally.) I respond, "Thank you! I had no idea! Thank you for bringing that to my attention, I'll inform the store manager first thing tomorrow!" Slightly mollified she stalked off.

Next day I talked with the manager, explained what had happened and asked what he wanted done. "Take the labels off, and tell her it's Danish ham!"


----------



## eagle2250

rl1856 said:


> We have availability of whole untrimmed tenderloins in my area. I prefer to purchase and trim because I will have several options. I generally end up with individual steaks, cut very thick. A nice uniformly cylindrical roast, and enough smaller pieces to use for Grilled Kabobs, for Beef Stroganoff and sometimes for Beef Tar-Tar. Trimmings can be used to when creating beef stock. My wife loves Tenderloin, and I enjoy it for specific uses....my preference is very rare and sliced very thin for cocktail party sandwiches. The meat melts in your mouth. That said I prefer the flavor and texture of a good Ribeye to all other cuts.


We shop for most of our meats at the Patrick Space Force Base Commissary meat department. I pick my tenderloin and the butcher will cut it anyway I like it....generally it's 2" thick steaks. Yum!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Sliced ham maybe, but not a whole ham. It's not something I enjoy.
> 
> But I used to sell them. When going to school *I was the assistant manager of the deli department of an A&P.* I still only made $1.35 an hour, but I got to close.
> 
> One night when I was in back in the kitchen cleaning up, my helper came and said he needed me because there was a lady by the counter who was really upset. So I went out to the counter and said, "Good evening mam, how can I help you?" She looks at me furiously, and points at a tinned ham and hisses, "*That ham!!!*"
> 
> Immediately realizing that everything was fully on *TILT*_, _I enquired tentatively and respectfully, "I see . . . you don't like that ham?" She glares at me and says contemptuously, "No, you're selling *Polish* ham, that's *communist* ham!" Playing dumb (Comes naturally.) I respond, "Thank you! I had no idea! Thank you for bringing that to my attention, I'll inform the store manager first thing tomorrow!" Slightly mollified she stalked off.
> 
> Next day I talked with the manager, explained what had happened and asked what he wanted done. "Take the labels off, and tell her it's Danish ham!"


How was it like working at an A & P?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> How was it like working at an A & P?












What's it like getting poked in the eye while being kneed in the groin? 

Lousy pay, arbitrary and capricious, abusive superiors and rotten hours. But if you have to support yourself while going to school, you take work where you can find it.

If I described some of the things we were made to do, you'd never buy food from a supermarket deli department again!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 86834
> 
> 
> What's it like getting poked in the eye while being kneed in the groin?
> 
> Lousy pay, arbitrary and capricious, abusive superiors and rotten hours. But if you have to support yourself while going to school, you take work where you can find it.
> 
> If I described some of things we were made to do, you'd never buy food from a supermarket deli department again!




As being a cart attendant for 15 years there have been ups and downs, The workers were nice but where I was put on Atlantic Avenue in Brooklyn during the Stop N Shop days, the neighborhood was so disgusting, some days I would find dirty diapers, piss bottles and snot rags all over the parking lot sometimes it was so nauseating but I'm glad to come back to my old neighborhood where I used to work, the people are very nice and the parking lot is pretty clean. 🙂


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> As being a cart attendant for 15 years there have been ups and downs, The workers were nice but where I was put on Atlantic Avenue in Brooklyn during the Stop N Shop days, the neighborhood was so disgusting, some days I would find dirty diapers, piss bottles and snot rags all over the parking lot sometimes it was so nauseating but I'm glad to come back to my old neighborhood where I used to work, the people are very nice and the parking lot is pretty clean. 🙂


Your old job sounds truly miserable! 

Very glad you've found something better, and closer to home!


----------



## Oldsarge

On the subject of steak, I come down hard on the side of the ribeye. A touch less tender than a filet, I admit, but fully marbled it has so much flavor.


----------



## Flanderian

rl1856 said:


> Lamb ?













+










The lovely photo of the rack of lamb shows lamb which I would consider a bit over-cooked for my preference. I'm not a blue meat fan, but prefer lamb anywhere from rare to medium-rare. The more it's cooked, the gamier it becomes.

As a boy my mother used to prepare incinerated mutton chops. (Sold to her by a butcher as lamb.) I had consequently most of my life assumed I didn't like lamb, when in fact what I didn't like was incinerated mutton chops! 

If there's a better choice of beverage to enjoy with lamb than Agrentine Malbec, I've yet to find it. This full bodied, rich, mouth filling wine with a big nose stands up to the richness of lamb and makes every bite even better. And it's an amazing bargain.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Your old job sounds truly miserable!
> 
> Very glad you've found something better, and closer to home!


The neighborhood is clean and the people are super sweet.


----------



## Howard

Mary Had A Little Lamb.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mother was from Montana where sheep are as important as cattle. I was raised on lamb! I even like mutton but I must agree with brother Flanderian, a delicate application of heat is preferable. Hmmm, I have a shoulder chop in the freezer. Perhaps I should consider getting it out for Sunday.


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> The neighborhood is clean and the people are super sweet.


Sounds, 



Howard said:


> Mary Had A Little Lamb.


and looks delightful!


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Mother was from Montana where sheep are as important as cattle. I was raised on lamb! I even like mutton but I must agree with brother Flanderian, a delicate application of heat is preferable. Hmmm, I have a shoulder chop in the freezer. Perhaps I should consider getting it out for Sunday.


Had a fella on our flight in the USAFSS whose family was Basque from Idaho. More sheep than people, and so close to their livestock they were like family.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Had a fella on our flight in the USAFSS whose family was Basque from Idaho. More sheep than people, and so close to their livestock they were like family.


 I have heard it said, you just don't want to get too close to your sheep, but I really do so love grilled lamb chops! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

And shanks in _osso bucco_, and leg of lamb roasted medium rare and Irish stew and . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

That is one delicious burger. 😲


----------



## Howard

A Double Decker Burger


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87302


Sarge, what is that next to the meat?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, what is that next to the meat?


Yorkshire pudding. It's like a popover.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Yorkshire pudding. It's like a popover.


Looks like one of those bread bowls you see in those restaurants.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87302


But, but where is the horseradish!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> But, but where is the horseradish!


I can only take so much horseradish that it becomes too much for my nose.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I can only take so much horseradish that it becomes too much for my nose.


LOL, I think all of us manly men have had a few instances during which the horseradish incited our nose(s) to run and our eyes to water. Indeed, such seems almost a classic benchmark to manhood! As our old wrestling coach used to tell us, "when the going gets tough, the tough get going. Bwahahaha!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, I think all of us manly men have had a few instances during which the horseradish incited our nose(s) to run and our eyes to water. Indeed, such seems almost a classic benchmark to manhood! As our old wrestling coach used to tell us, "when the going gets tough, the tough get going. Bwahahaha!


I like horseradish with Gefilte Fish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87850


😲 

Wow, that's a monster sandwich.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87839


The steak pictured above would pair quite nicely with my 'water fried' eggs and dry English muffin this morning. I would replace the fries with a scoop of O'Brien potatoes on the side. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87995


It's that time once again for The July 4th BBQ.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87995


Mixed grill....double yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88051
> 
> 
> View attachment 88052
> 
> 
> View attachment 88055


Egad! I suspect we may be getting old when pics of meals such as pictured above has us breathing heavy and pressing a love it emoticon and pictures of lovely ladies simply elicit the posting of a like emoticon and a momentary peak in our visual interest! Ugh-oh! LOL. "Huston, we may have a problem here?"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88144
> 
> 
> View attachment 88157


Those pics left me craving a mess of Sloppy Joe's. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88363


Burgers Galore!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


>


Turkey cheeseburger with cranberry sauce? It's too purplish to be ketchup.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Turkey cheeseburger with cranberry sauce? It's too purplish to be ketchup.


But it sure looks delicious.


----------



## Flanderian

Below is the lamb dish that turned it all around for me, rack of lamb. Had always thought I didn't enjoy it, but roasted just a slight bit more than pictured it isn't the gamy meat I first encountered, but rather something rich and delicious!










And while I no longer get to enjoy the grape, what sealed the deal was Argentinian Malbec, likely the most incredible value in wine one will ever encounter. It's hard to spend more than $20 for a truly great bottle of Argentinian Malbec, and with rack of lamb it will transport you to gustatory Nirvana!









The 11 Best Malbecs to Drink in 2022


Originating from France and re-popularized by Argentina, malbec has become popular due to its dark, fruity profile. Here are the bottles worth trying.




www.liquor.com


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Below is the lamb dish that turned it all around for me, rack of lamb. Had always thought I didn't enjoy it, but roasted just a slight bit more than pictured it isn't the gamy meat I first encountered, but rather something rich and delicious!
> 
> View attachment 88409
> 
> 
> And while I no longer get to enjoy the grape, what sealed the deal was Argentinian Malbec, likely the most incredible value in wine one will ever encounter. It's hard to spend more than $20 for a truly great bottle of Argentinian Malbec, and with rack of lamb it will transport you to gustatory Nirvana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 11 Best Malbecs to Drink in 2022
> 
> 
> Originating from France and re-popularized by Argentina, malbec has become popular due to its dark, fruity profile. Here are the bottles worth trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liquor.com


I enjoy rack of lamb or lamb chops perhaps no more than two to three times each year and each and every time is is a gastronomical treat! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mother was born and raised in Montana, serious sheep country (as well as cattle, of course) so I was raised on lamb. Sadly, my late wife couldn't deal with the smell of it cooking so the kids and I only got it when we went out to eat--until Kathy went back East for a class on new lab equipment. Then I'd buy a leg and we'd gobble lamb until she got back! And now that I can get farm-to-table lamb . . .


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> I enjoy rack of lamb or lamb chops perhaps no more than two to three times each year and each and every time is is a gastronomical treat! Yum.





Oldsarge said:


> Mother was born and raised in Montana, serious sheep country (as well as cattle, of course) so I was raised on lamb. Sadly, my late wife couldn't deal with the smell of it cooking so the kids and I only got it when we went out to eat--until Kathy went back East for a class on new lab equipment. Then I'd buy a leg and we'd gobble lamb until she got back! And now that I can get farm-to-table lamb . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pork something with jammy egg.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88420


Sarge, I don't know what that is?


----------



## Oldsarge

Pork chop


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88447
> 
> 
> Pork something with jammy egg.


Well I will take a chance on that 'unknown.' Scoop me up a generous plate of that pork and noodle casserole.....and thank you so much!


----------



## Oldsarge

Asian meatballs


----------



## Oldsarge

Cabbage rolls!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88778
> 
> 
> View attachment 88779
> 
> 
> View attachment 88781


Who among us can resist a mixed grill? Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Enough with the burgers, already! Have a sloppy joe.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I call this the absurdity burger.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I call this the absurdity burger.
> 
> View attachment 89168


 😲 Holy Smokes!


----------



## Howard

This is the "Stupid Burger". Are you that stupid to chow down on this burger?


----------



## Oldsarge

Roast pork loin with cracklings.


----------



## Oldsarge

Schnitzel


----------



## Oldsarge

I made schnitzel for dinner with sweet potato fries and a green salad. Most satisfactory!


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for a burger someone could actually eat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89207
> 
> 
> Roast pork loin with cracklings.


What are cracklings?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Howard said:


> What are cracklings?


Sweepings from a crack house.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What are cracklings?


The roasted (or fried) skin off a pig. To get the best possible flavor out of roast pork, it should always be left on. YUM!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The roasted (or fried) skin off a pig. To get the best possible flavor out of roast pork, it should always be left on. YUM!


never had that before.


----------



## Oldsarge

You should. It's great.


----------



## ran23

My wife would kill for it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You should. It's great.


Is that like bacon?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that like bacon?


Sort of like puffy, crispy bacon.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for some more ridiculous burgers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89132


Now you are talking my kind if red meat! Double yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Now you are talking my kind if red meat! Double yum.


Ribeyes forever!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For Howard who loves meatballs.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> For Howard who loves meatballs.
> 
> View attachment 89412


I don't mind them being a bit spicy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

As good as this looks, it's too damned hot to eat like that. Maybe come October . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89483


They would go good on a sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89520
> 
> 
> View attachment 89521
> 
> View attachment 89522



Surf-n-Turf, a rack f BBQ Ribs, shrimp and Mac-n-Cheese .......does eating get any better than that? I think not!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89606


Short ribs are pretty darned tasty, even with a salad! Just saying........


----------



## Oldsarge

black pudding


----------



## Oldsarge

smoked lamb ribs


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89824
> 
> 
> View attachment 89825


That has to be Filet Mignon?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That has to be Filet Mignon?


With scallops.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> With scallops.



Isn't Filet Mignon expensive?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Isn't Filet Mignon expensive?


So are scallops.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Definitely NOT a snack.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90170
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT a snack.


Good, but oh-so-much better when made with Mozzarella, rather than cheddar (or American). Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ribeyes cooking on an open fire . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90311


So I guess it's healthy to eat meat?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90313
> 
> 
> View attachment 90314


The top photo reminds me of White Castle sliders.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> The top photo reminds me of White Castle sliders.


My friend, I was there, I lived the White Castle hype. I bought bags full of midnight (and beyond) bags filled with sliders and I ate them all! White Castle was never that generous in the making of their meat patties on those little delights. Just saying...... .


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So I guess it's healthy to eat meat?


Everything in moderation, Howard.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, I was there, I lived the White Castle hype. I bought bags full of midnight (and beyond) bags filled with sliders and I ate them all! White Castle was never that generous in the making of their meat patties on those little delights. Just saying...... .


I can eat about 8 burgers, How many times do you go to White Castle?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I can eat about 8 burgers, How many times do you go to White Castle?


It's been a few years, I'm sorry to say. Lately the Docs are telling me to stay away from anything that really tastes good. Paraphrasing author Cormac McCarthy, "White Castle sliders are no diet for old men!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It's been a few years, I'm sorry to say. Lately the Docs are telling me to stay away from anything that really tastes good. Paraphrasing author Cormac McCarthy, "White Castle sliders are no diet for old men!" LOL.


I can eat a lot of them but they add so much junk on it that I get full quickly plus you also add the onion rings or french fries as a side dish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90382


Things keep looking better all the time. Pair those sandwiches with a garden salad and we have a tasty and arguably healthy meal to tuck in to. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

Pork adobo!


----------



## Oldsarge

A classic!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90480
> 
> 
> A classic!


That looks so delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90498


I assume we are seeing frenched rib lamb chops. If so, yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90654


I pretty sure I could make most of that disappear in a single sitting. No brag, but rather just a statement of fact! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I pretty sure I could make most of that disappear in a single sitting. No brag, but rather just a statement of fact! LOL.


Impressive!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Pulled Pork sandwich


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Pulled Pork sandwich





Howard said:


> Pulled Pork sandwich


The lunch platter pictured above is looking pretty tasty Howard. Yum!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The lunch platter pictured above is looking pretty tasty Howard. Yum!


I've had them before.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90856


Looking at the photo above, I find myself flashing back to Sunday evenings dinner enjoyed by the Mrs. Eagle and me. Although, truth be known, ours were prepared on a gas grill and the only water flowing by were a few puddles left by a rainstorm earlier in the day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91110


That's one of those restaurant style burgers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I especially like the carving set.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pot roast and polenta!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91600


Sarge what is that round thing? Is that edible?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a marrow bone. Marrow is the source of red blood cells and it's very fatty. You spread it on saltine crackers like butter after it's been either roasted or simmered for an hour in broth or soup. Not good for you, I suppose, but deeeeelicious!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92003
> 
> 
> View attachment 92004
> 
> 
> View attachment 92005


Could that be meatloaf last picture, Sarge?


----------



## ran23

Think so, and dying to be next day's sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Could that be meatloaf last picture, Sarge?


Pretty sure it is, and in an unusually attractive sauce.


----------



## Howard

How about a tasty meatloaf sandwich?


----------



## Oldsarge

I actually have never been a fan of meatloaf. My wife used to make it with 1/3 pork sausage which improved things greatly but for sandwiches, I prefer pot roast.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is a Peruvian sandwich. In Peru the mayonnaise is not a condiment, it's an ingredient!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92185
> 
> 
> This is a Peruvian sandwich. In Peru the mayonnaise is not a condiment, it's an ingredient!
> 
> View attachment 92186


That sandwich looks quite tasty.


----------



## Dogrescuer

Clintotron said:


> Horse roast is phenomenal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Booh hisd


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Red, white and bleu burger


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## mybriotop

127.72 MHz said:


> Poor Mister Ed!


haha that's epic


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

